# Mineral Rich Challenge 11/01 2012 through 4/30 2013



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Ladies this the Official 6 Month Mineral Rich Challenge. 

First of All Big Shout Out to @sweetgal for starting the Original Mineral Rich Thread. I believe in giving Honor where Honor is Due.

You are being "mentioned" because you posted in the Thread posted by sweetgal

We will officially begin this Challenge for 6 months and then re-up May through December of 2013.

We can post our reviews, pro's & cons and also list any other supplements we're using.

Personally, I am taking taking Viviscal. And will finish up the last little bit of my Eidon Liquid Silica.

You can post progress pictures if you'd like (not mandatory) or anything.

Here is the product by Maximum Living:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...v4HABQ&usg=AFQjCNESqnGnqppt9HTkmvTBOSw61Debhg

@sweetgal
@faithVA
@BrownSkin2
@luckiestdestiny
@jancan7
@JFemme
@Coffee
@Shay72
@Ltown
@Golden75
@Mleah
@freecurl
@cutenss
@Lilmama1011
@Adel10
@CurlyMoo
@MuseofTroy
@Nice & Wavy
@Lymegreen
@bebezazueta
@beingofserenity
@Supergirl
@pinkness27
@aquajoyice
@TonicaG
@greight
@Kerryann
@DDTexlaxed
@Solitude
@jayjaycurlz
@sweetnlow06
@DominicanBrazilian82
@greenandchic
@Fhrizzball
@BlackHairDiva
@suns4i6e
@reeko43
@fancypants007
@naturalfinally
@Poohbear
@MissSenegal
@Gracie
@MsEveMarie
@QTPie
@MISSYMA
@AtlantaJJ
@serenity34
@IronButterfly

I will post the Thread started by sweetgal as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is the Thread started by sweetgal


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=647979


----------



## MuseofTroy (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm down for the challenge.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay! 
I just trimmed from MBL to above BSL so I'm down to retain and grow it back. 

I am taking Mineral rich along with prenatals cause we are TTC aggressively. LOL!

I plan to PS 6 days a week & wear an out style (roller wrap) 1 day a week.  Relax every 12 weeks and update then. 

 I officially started 10/10/12 and here's my starting pic.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 13, 2012)

I was unable to get to sleep until 4:30am this morning. Anyone else have problems getting to sleep?


I have been taking Liquid Gold Skin,Hair and Nails vitamins. After I finish them, I will go back to Andrew Lessman's Skin, Hair & Nail vitamins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2012)

Coffee 

I take mine 1st thing in the a.m.  Haven't had any problems (so far) sleeping.  I am also taking Viviscal (started) July 1st and will stay on them for 1 year.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, that's when I take mine too~.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2012)

Coffee

I could use the Xtra Energy.


----------



## Nayna (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in. Mine is on the way.


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 13, 2012)

I took my first dose after 3:00 pm and I really thought that I wouldn't sleep. I even posted about it but I didn't have any problem sleeping. I do take mine first thing in the morning along with my other vitamins. I also work out first thing in the morning so maybe I burn some of it off.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 13, 2012)

Took my first dose today and have not noticed any boost in energy (which is why I really bought MR).  Perhaps it will take some time...but I didn't think it was bad tasting at all.  I mixed it with the water, but going forward I'm going to take it straight.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in!

Coffee  I can confirm that I also take mine first thing in the morning and had some trouble going to sleep.  

It doesn't bother me (yet) because I have a lot on my plate so I'm able to get more done with less stress.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, I didn't post in the other thread but would like to join the challenge if that's okay. I ordered 2 bottles today so will start whenever they arrive -- likely 10 - 14 days since they're going to Canada. Currently I'm protective styling with crochet braids and will do this for the entire winter. In terms of supplements, I take MSM and am finishing up my 3rd month of Viviscal. With Viviscal, I didn't see any diff in my growth rate so won't reorder when its done. Looking forward to the increased energy most of all, hair growth would be a nice bonus.  Btw ladies, I sourced another vendor who sells MineralRich, this one sells it cheaper and ships north of the border for any Canadiians whose interested http://webstore.mhclife.com/lesea/ProductInfo.aspx?productID=15


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2012)

@hair4today

Welcome! Glad to have you.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 13, 2012)

i orderd from amazon waiting for it.   How does this taste?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2012)

Ltown

To me, it reminds me of Cherry & ACV.  It has a little 'kick' to it.  Not bad tasting.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in.  I have already received my 3 bottles.  I will be actually starting on Monday.  Along with it, I will be taking MSM w/vitamin C, a prenatal vitamin, sea kelp, and Hyssop Cleanse (a fiber supplement).  I think I am going to straighten my hair for the last time this year, so I will post a starting pic.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 13, 2012)

I ordered mineral rich and I', waiting to receive it.  So, sure count me in.


----------



## napbella (Oct 13, 2012)

I wanna play. I ordered MR a couple days ago so I shud receive it soon. I'm also taking msm, vit C, and viviscal. Still deciding if I will reorder the viviscal, I'm thinking I might just so I can give it a fair try for 6mos.


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here is the Thread started by sweetgal
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=647979


I can't wait until April


----------



## Mleah (Oct 13, 2012)

The taste is pleasant but you have to take with or in liquid and eat a cracker or something. It irritates the stomach if you don't.Have to agree with the energy spike.Wow!


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 13, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I'm in.  I have already received my 3 bottles.  I will be actually starting on Monday.  Along with it, I will be taking MSM w/vitamin C, a prenatal vitamin, sea kelp, and Hyssop Cleanse (a fiber supplement).  I think I am going to straighten my hair for the last time this year, so I will post a starting pic.



Hey cuteness could you please let me know how the cleanse works for you Hyssop sounds good. Thanks 
J


----------



## freecurl (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the mention. I am down for the challenge. This is my official first LHCF challenge.
I am on Day 2 today of the Aloe Vera kind. I used it in water and juice. The taste is like an unsweetened cherry flavor. Has anyone just took it plain? I did not have an energy surge as others mentioned yet, but I am optimistic.
The main reasons I'm going to use this is because of :1)potential energy, 2)nail growth and strength (my nails are weak and brittle, never grow, 3) possible hair thickness. If it does the first 2, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 14, 2012)

jancan7 said:


> Hey cuteness could you please let me know how the cleanse works for you Hyssop sounds good. Thanks
> J



jancan7 Yes I will


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm happy you started this challenge.  I'm down. 

I just started yesterday and I am taking My regular Multivitamin, Msm and Vitamin C.  Since there are properties in the Mineral Rich that I was taking separately already, I stopped using those until the challenge is over.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 14, 2012)

freecurl said:


> Thanks for the mention. I am down for the challenge. This is my official first LHCF challenge.
> I am on Day 2 today of the Aloe Vera kind. I used it in water and juice. The taste is like an unsweetened cherry flavor. Has anyone just took it plain? I did not have an energy surge as others mentioned yet, but I am optimistic.
> The main reasons I'm going to use this is because of :1)potential energy, 2)nail growth and strength (my nails are weak and brittle, never grow, 3) possible hair thickness. If it does the first 2, I would be eternally grateful.


I take it plain and drink alot of water afterwards...It tastes good to me..no problems.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> To me, it reminds me of Cherry & ACV.  It has a little 'kick' to it.  Not bad tasting.


Yes, you are right it does have a little 'kick'.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 14, 2012)

Just ordered mine today please add me to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 14, 2012)

ladies, i read in the vendor thread people are losing sleep, remember it has a large amount of b12 which is a energy booster.  I know i won't be taking it in the evening.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 14, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I'm in.  I have already received my 3 bottles.  I will be actually starting on Monday.  Along with it, I will be taking MSM w/vitamin C, a prenatal vitamin, sea kelp, and Hyssop Cleanse (a fiber supplement).  I think I am going to straighten my hair for the last time this year, so I will post a starting pic.



cutenss, is the hyssop cleanse producing results?  I need something that produces


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm down so let's get this party started...oh and I don't feel the energy boost that everyone is getting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2012)

freecurl

I take mine with a Tablespoon and then follow up with water.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 14, 2012)

Yall gon make me buy this.LOL  Do you just swallow this or do you have to put it under your tongue and let it sit for a min and then swallow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2012)

gorgeoushair

G - I just pour it onto the Spoon and swallow like cough syrup or something.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 14, 2012)

It doesn't taste bad at all.  I take it straight and follow up with water as well.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm checking in. I have been taking consistently.  I have the one without aloe.  I take it straight and then follow with water.  I have been taking mine first thing in the morning.  So far, my sleep pattern hasn't changed.  I do feel an acidy kick at the back of the throat when I take it but it is definitely not bad tasting.  

I have been celebrating my birthday since Friday, danced, had drinks, etc which is not my norm.  It doesn't take much for me to have a hangover.  I notice after taking the MR my sluggy hangover feeling didn't last long afterward.  Definitely a plus for me.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 14, 2012)

Today is my third day taking it.  I haven't really noticed an energy surge, but that may be because I already have a lot of energy, maybe?  Anyway, I try to drink as much water as possible everyday (about a gallon) and I take fish oil supplements.  That's all


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 14, 2012)

Day 5 for me. Taking it in the AM now so it doesn't affect my sleep anymore. When I take it in the AM it does kickstart my regularity LOL!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in!  Started my MR on Thursday (4 days total).  Yesterday, although I didn't get around to it, I was going to post that I wasn't seeing a difference in energy.  Then I realized I stayed out until 5am on Friday, woke up at 8:00am, picked up my son, went grocery shopping, cooked an amazing breakfast (grits, shrimp and potatoes) and cleaned my kitchen; all before 1pm.

So my energy is perking up . Now my hair needs to follow.   I'm on that 3 inches in a month 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cutenss (Oct 14, 2012)

Ltown said:


> cutenss, is the hyssop cleanse producing results?  I need something that produces



 Ltown, I have not started using it yet.  I will start tomorrow.  To be honest, I am not totally sure ALL that it is suppose to do.  I am only trying it because I got it free with my order.  I have been looking for reviews, but I have not found much of anything.  Maybe it will help me drop a pound or two?  I will keep you updated on what it is doing to me, or for me


----------



## Dellas (Oct 14, 2012)

Should be getting mine soon.


----------



## aquajoyice (Oct 15, 2012)

This thread is just in time! I started taking mine last week Thursday.  I'm in, thanks for the mention!


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 15, 2012)

Umm...not sure why I was tagged in the original post, but I'm not in this challenge. In that other thread, I only posted about the youtube video of the lady who used it. I did not say I was going to buy this product nor use it. To me, her hair length looked the same. It wasn't any major growth results.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't ordered yet, but I probably will...I'll be back to post.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't ordered and still undecided, but I'll be watching this thread.  I do want to try for energy, since I feel mine is so low.  I've been at work for almost 4hrs and still don't feel awake


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 15, 2012)

Perfect timing!  I was just telling a friend how my last vitamin give me no energy and I only took it b/c I need the vitamins.  I ran out about a month ago and have yet to replace it.  I will be getting this ASAP!


----------



## suns4i6e (Oct 15, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair, thank you for tagging me. I will continue taking MR over the next few months. As others, I take it first thing in the morning, straight, followed by water. I don't get a 'burst' of energy as some have observed, but rather, a steady, sustained flow of energy throughout the day. This is perfect for me. I haven't had difficulty getting to sleep at night. In the mornings I wake up easily, willingly. This is unheard of for me. I take this in addition to my Centrum vitamin and MSM (for joints). Additional hair growth would be lovely, but I don't believe in growth aids per se. Sustained energy is enough for my continued use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> *Umm...not sure why I was tagged in the original post, but I'm not in this challenge. In that other thread, I only posted about the youtube video of the lady who used it. I did not say I was going to buy this product nor use it*. To me, her hair length looked the same. It wasn't any major growth results.


 
@Poohbear

No worries. I just _"tagged"_ everyone that posted in the originial thread.

Sorry.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 15, 2012)

I want in please. I just saw a youtube video on this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2012)

MonaRae and Phaer

Welcome To the Challenge nice to have you both.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 15, 2012)

It was a nice 83 today and I got this burst of energy. I cleaned, watered, and http://www.flickr.com/photos/koffee123/8245308959/in/photostream chopped plants today.....front and back .


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 15, 2012)

5 days in... Energy seems to be higher than normal.  We will see at the end of the month regarding growth.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MuseofTroy (Oct 15, 2012)

I've used mineral rich for the last four days and I actually like it. I take it when I first wake up and my energy is through the roof. Regardless of what it does for my hair, I like the extra energy boost.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to join. I could use an energy boost. I've been feeling sluggish lately. I am taking prenatals right now and will continue to take them with the Mineral Rich. I will purchase the Mineral Rich this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2012)

Froreal3  Welcome Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I might be on day 4 or something like that.  I agree.  I take it 1st thing in the a.m. and I'm 'good to go' all day. 

I also welcome the extra boost in energy.  The "Hair" thing would be a definite bonus too.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 15, 2012)

I just joined a gym and will be working out again, so I'll need the extra energy. I didn't realize how much car dependency keeps you sluggish...really took walking for granted when I lived near um...sidewalks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2012)

I wanted to Start the Challenge in November, to give folks extra time to order and make sure their product arrives.

I ordered mine from Swanson's via Amazon and it came within 2-3 days. 

I will probably finish up the remainder of my Eidon Liquid Silica this week and will just be taking M-R and Viviscal. 

I also take Vitamin D.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool, I'll be ordering from Amazon as well. Lurve Amazon. Is the Silica doing anything for your hair? Does the Mineral Rich have iron? I'm sure I need iron since I'm vegetarian. I definitely know I need the B12, which MR (can we call it that now) is so not lacking.

...nevermind just googled and I don't see iron. I will just take another supplement since my prenatals don't have iron either. Boo.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm in IDareT'sHair! I was lurking up a storm in that thread, and I'm about to buy a bottle this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2012)

@MrsJaiDiva

......

Girl, it's about to be the Holiday Season. You know we gone need all the Energy we can get.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MrsJaiDiva
> 
> ......
> 
> Girl, it's about to be the Holiday Season. You know we gone need all the Energy we can get.



LOL, never mind that....my twins just turned two a few days ago!  I'ma take my bottle, and get it blessed for extra strength!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

Awwww!  How Cute!

M-R does have a little 'kick' to it, so hopefully, you'll be good to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2012)

bumping....while I run in here & take mine.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 16, 2012)

really could use the energy boost this morning.  I've been working 12 hour days for the past month, I haven't slept all night for more than 2 consecutive days since 1996. I feel like I am moving in slow motion.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 16, 2012)

I received mine yesterday took a dose today.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 16, 2012)

Found a store in my area that sells it! _Yipee!_  Will pick it up tonight!


----------



## MissSenegal (Oct 16, 2012)

Missed my delivery yesterday. I'm waiting for it to be redelivered now.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 16, 2012)

When I told my hubby about my burst of energy yesterday and he saw all that I accomplished; he wanted to know what happened. I told him about the MR and will be ordering his own bottle. He did use some of mine this am and called from work saying how great he was feeling this. I'll be ordering 3 more bottles today.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 16, 2012)

Ordered my on amazon! Sans aloe


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm still hanging in there.  I've been taking it everyday since I received it.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 16, 2012)

Still taking mine.  Don't have as much 
energy but still a plus.  When i PMS I feel so drained.  I actally feel average which is good!


----------



## Britt (Oct 16, 2012)

I just ordered a bottle on Amazon, the version w/ Aloe. I'm hoping for better energy and any help I get at all for my nails. Ohhh, if I get help w/ my regularity, that would be great  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2012)

MonaRae

How much were you able to find it for on the Ground?  I need to call my local Health Food Store to see if they carry it.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 16, 2012)

Its $33!  $10 (or $5 after shipping) more than Amazon but at least I can get it today.  I need the energy boost now.  Hair growth is a welcome bonus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2012)

I may Call & Check mine to see if they carry it.

Thank You MonaRae


----------



## MiWay (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd like to join. I could really use the energy boost, and I'm sure I'm lacking some of those vitamins as I don't take anything regulary. Today is my second day taking it, and I haven't noticed any burst in energy. I take mine around 6 pm too, and don't have any problems sleeping. I take 2 tbsp and then drink water.  I think I will start taking it in the morning to see if it makes a difference during the day. HOWEVER, DH took it for the first time today, and within 10 minutes he was running to the bathroom! He always says I have a stomach of steel. I did notice a little tinge of discomfort but nothing too bad. I guess we'll see what happens...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2012)

BrooklynQueen

Welcome Ms. Queen. 

Yeah, try it in the a.m. tomorrow and see how you feel.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 16, 2012)

I called 5 of my Health Food stores and only 1 carried it!

I'm glad to say I got my bottle and will start up tomorrow! WoHo!


----------



## Phaer (Oct 16, 2012)

did you guys see this video? look at the next video showing update two month later.  now she did say she danced, so I think growth must also depend on exercising.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HdiWBx7e0E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair: please sign me up! Mine should be here tomorrow!!!! Yippee

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 17, 2012)

I think its better to mix it in water than drink it directly.  I've noticed an irritation in the back of my throat and realized that it must be the Mineral Rich, so when I decided to just add it to the water, no problems.

ETA: Oh, and I do have an energy boost from it...felt great today!


----------



## aquajoyice (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm taking it straight everyday as recommended and definitely notice and increase in energy and alertness. So far so good i'm loving it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2012)

justicefighter1913

Glad to have you Lady!


----------



## MiWay (Oct 17, 2012)

I didn't get to try it this morning because we ran out of bottled water, so I will do it tomorrow morning. Just wanted to follow up to say DH was in the bathroom off and on for a good 4 hours after taking it, so I don't know what was going on with him. He also said he couldn't get to sleep until 1 am and he took it at 6 pm.  I was knocked out by 10:30, so I guess the side effects depend on what's already going on with your system.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 17, 2012)

Took my first dose this AM and I'm excited to see the outcome.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 17, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I received mine yesterday took a dose today.


 
day 2 dose taken!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 17, 2012)

Feeling a very slight headache so I'm upping my water to combat it.  I really want this to work.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 17, 2012)

_deleted double post_


----------



## soonergirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey ladies I'm in. Day 3 for me, I take my dose in the evening as I work nights..it's helping my energy level..


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just bought the regular w/out aloe!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 17, 2012)

*Ladies if you have been taking any vitamin and not feeling the effects of it you may need to detox or cleanse in order for your body to receive full nourishment from the supplements. Just a thought HTH*


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 17, 2012)

I stayed up all night listing items on ebay and etsy.  I got to bed at 4:30AM and woke up at 9 AM  

It felt good to get that project out of the way because I've been wanting to do it for so long.  In the back of my mind I knew I was going to wake up within 5 hrs so I just kept going.  


Tonight I'm just going to bed at 10 whether I'm sleepy or not  ...lol


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 17, 2012)

I have the aloe flavor, taking it for five days now.  Still don't feel an energy boost but I also don't take 2 tablespoons.  I take a capful or two...


----------



## Coffee (Oct 17, 2012)

I have pretty much lost my cravings for sweets erplexed. When I do eat something sweet, is just doesn't taste as good as it use to. Anyone else?


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 17, 2012)

Coffee I'm not sure if this is exactly the same because I still crave sweets after I eat. BUT I've found certain things to be too sweet tasting lately.  

I find myself preferring a lot less sugar.  I had breyers vanilla Ice cream the other day and it was too sweet :-S


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally purchased my bottle today, from Amazon.  Hopefully it gets here soon.  What does it taste like?...I got the one with aloe...


----------



## Coffee (Oct 17, 2012)

Lymegreen said:


> @Coffee I'm not sure if this is exactly the same because I still crave sweets after I eat. BUT I've found certain things to be too sweet tasting lately.
> 
> I find myself preferring a lot less sugar. I had breyers vanilla Ice cream the other day and it was too sweet :-S


 
Lymegreen, I'm thinking that's almost that same thing. Somehow, it's making the sweet things not taste the same. That's a good thing for me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

It reminds me of a Cherry Flavored ACV.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MrsJaiDiva
> 
> It reminds me of a Cherry Flavored ACV.



Lol...interesting...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> *Lol...interesting... *


 
MrsJaiDiva

Okay on the lighter side of the ACV.  With a little sparkle-y like.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MrsJaiDiva
> 
> Okay on the lighter side of the ACV.  With a little sparkle-y like.



Lol, well it's too late to turn back now!  Bring it on...


----------



## xomonaijax (Oct 17, 2012)

I am in and I sure need the energy. MSM and aloe gel have helped my joints and nails have grown long and strong. I did not track hair. Since this challenge we shall see what happens. I need to order first. As I already to take aloe, I will use the one without aloe.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm going back to DCing twice a week and frequent cowashing. No need to waste good vitamins with a dirty scalp blocking my growth. LOL!


----------



## Phaer (Oct 17, 2012)

got mines today, will start taking tomorrow. "


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 17, 2012)

Taking for energy but can report on any growth too.....


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 17, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I have pretty much lost my cravings for sweets erplexed. When I do eat something sweet, is just doesn't taste as good as it use to. Anyone else?



Hasn't happened yet, but if it does, I will be hooked for life!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

7 days in... Nothing to report


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi
I would like to join this challenge also. I am new here but I recently picked up a bottle of this and started yesterday. 

I started with only a Tablespoon full because I did not know how my body would respond. I took it then drank water behind it. After a few hours I got a serious head ache. Not sure if it was from that or being woke up to fast from my nap lol. But today I decided to mix it in my water and see what happens instead of taking it directly.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 18, 2012)

Came back to add I do notice more frequent urination also..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2012)

Luv4hair

Welcome Girlie!  Glad you're joining.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for taking time to Post "How" You all are feeling and what changes you're noticing.

It's very helpful to see how M-R is affecting different people.  Interesting.

Thanks for making this a Great Challenge and I hope we all have positive experiences.


----------



## napbella (Oct 18, 2012)

I got mine yesterday and tried it today--just a tbsp since it was late afternoon. Tomorrow I will take 1oz in the morning along with my other vitamins. It doesn't have a bad taste though not sweet like I was expecting--don't know why I thought it would but whatever.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 18, 2012)

Luv4hair said:
			
		

> Came back to add I do notice more frequent urination also..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Me too when I used to take it at night!  I almost went bought a pregnancy test I was urinating so much. Changed to taking it first thing in the morning & I still go but not as much and it doesn't disturb my sleep.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 18, 2012)

I was very drained towards the end of the day.  I believe I'm going thru detox.  I normally take a Zumba and Bootcamp class on Thursday with out any issues but I barely made it thru the Zumba class and by the time I got to Bootcamp I was just surprise I was even there.

Still increasing my water and will press on.  Nothing serious that would make me want to stop.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 19, 2012)

My M-R should be arriving tomorrow!  I'm excited!


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 19, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Me too when I used to take it at night!  I almost went bought a pregnancy test I was urinating so much. Changed to taking it first thing in the morning & I still go but not as much and it doesn't disturb my sleep.



A pregnancy test ...That is how it makes me feel to. 

I also notice yesterday after mixing it with water no headaches but I had a time in the day where I was going to the bathroom  yea...

Do anyone know if this drink is like a detox? Or if it does something besides just give energy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

I tried to find 'more' information on it, but could not.  I like to read up on things. 

So, if anyone finds any additional Articles or Videos on it, please post it in this Thread.

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 19, 2012)

*I could not find anything either.. I have been searching like crazy but I did find this ONE article or blog post
http://www.my3cents.com/showReview.cgi?id=25299
This person swears that MR is a miracle for them.*


----------



## CocoBunny (Oct 19, 2012)

I took my first shot (yes I used a shot glass).  It had a mild and pleasant flavor.  It seemed to make me a bit gassy TMI I know but is any one else experiencing this?


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 19, 2012)

The company has a facebook page but I don't have an account.  Maybe there is more info on their page.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 19, 2012)

CocoBunny said:


> I took my first shot (yes I used a shot glass).  It had a mild and pleasant flavor.  It seemed to make me a bit gassy TMI I know but is any one else experiencing this?





reeko43 said:


> The company has a facebook page but I don't have an account.  Maybe there is more info on their page.



CocoBunny I have not experienced that.

reeko43 I seen their page on  facebook but they dont specify anything special about it besides what you read on their website.

I have not experienced a increase energy boost yet.. but it could be because I am only taking half the dosage...


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 19, 2012)

am i the only one that is experiencing lost of appetite


----------



## CocoBunny (Oct 19, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> am i the only one that is experiencing lost of appetite



I could only HOPE for a loss of appetite! But today is my first day.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm firing all cylinders today!  My stomach has been making odd noise all day long.  I'm sure my co-workers heard it.  It started yesterday but I was very low but not today.  Let's me know my metabolism is up cuz I was starving last night and today.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

CocoBunny said:


> I took my first shot (yes I used a shot glass).  It had a mild and pleasant flavor.  It seemed to make me a bit gassy TMI I know but is any one else experiencing this?


OHHHHHHHHHH......, that's why


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 19, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> I'm firing all cylinders today!  My stomach has been making odd noise all day long.  I'm sure my co-workers heard it.  It started yesterday but I was very low but not today.  *Let's me know my metabolism is up* cuz I was starving last night and today.



The first day I had the same thing my stomach was making noises then a few hours later it was to the bathroom. I have not had that since...

BUT I do notice that when I take it in the mornings my stomach growls so much harder and I have been waking up extra hungry. I did not know that has to do with metabolism though...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> am i the only one that is experiencing lost of appetite


No, it's been happening to me as well.  I do however, wake up STARVING in the morning...I mean famished!  But, after I eat breakfast, I don't get hungry...I know I must eat so I reach more for a piece of fruit or something like that.  I have been drinking lots of water.

I have an extreme amount of energy like I've never had before.  This is great!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes! I have noticed a decrease in appetite. Hopefully that means an increase in Metabolism.

And I've been "Regular" in the a.m. _*if you know what i mean*_

So, far, no complaints. The extra added energy boost is much appreciated.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes! I have noticed a decrease in appetite. Hopefully that means an increase in Metabolism.
> 
> And I've been "Regular" in the a.m. _*if you know what i mean*_
> 
> So, far, no complaints. The extra added energy boost is much appreciated.


LOL at that smiley.....LMBO!   

I have been extra busy around the house so I think that my metabolism is in full gear!

I've been "Regular" too in a.m. and p.m., so yeah....this stuff is working!!!


----------



## Phaer (Oct 19, 2012)

i've found that it interrupts my "regularity ".  I always drink 8 oz of room temperature water (sometimes with lemon juice) first thing in the a.m. to clean me out, but in the two days I've been taking it, it hasn't happened (Tmi? oh well) .  I think I'll drink the water first then take the MR.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 19, 2012)

This thing also make me not want to take my other vitamins plus all I've been doing is snacking no real food


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> This thing also make me not want to take my other vitamins plus all *I've been doing is snacking no real food*


Yesssssssss.....I just want to snack not really eat food (well, except in the mornings).  Last night I made Salmon with Mashed Sweet Potatoes and Veggies... and it taste so good but I couldn't eat but a few bites before I got so full, I couldn't eat.  My dh looked at me like "..what is wrong with you girl?"  He ate his food and then ate the rest of mine...


----------



## Coffee (Oct 19, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> am i the only one that is experiencing lost of appetite


 
@Kerryann, no you're not, I am also losing my appetite and also my taste for sweets. So, if it does nothing else, I'm good . Today makes the 4th day I haven't eaten any sweets and that a record for me.

@Nice and Wavy, I noticed I also woke up really hungry this am .

My hubby will be in Il for the next month and I ordered him a bottle to be delivered there via Swanson's. I also have lost 2lbs, that might be from not eating sweets.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

Here's an article about B12 that I found a good read:

*Subtle Power Outage - Coming up short on  vitamin B12 can drive down your energy levels                        *

http://www.naturalgrocers.com/nutri...otline_Weekly_2_5_122_5_2012&utm_medium=email

                  Many  people are walking around with less-than-optimal levels of various  nutrients. Most of these shortages aren’t large enough to cause dramatic  deficiency diseases such as scurvy. Instead, symptoms tend to be of the  general, “I just don’t feel right” variety. Vitamin B12 is an excellent  example. Also known as cobalamin, it is required for proper nerve  function and energy production. And B12 deficiencies are more common  than you might think.

*Deficit Risks*
 Almost all dietary vitamin B12 is found in foods of animal origin,  such as dairy, eggs, fish, meat, and poultry. That puts vegans,  vegetarians who don’t eat any animal products whatsoever, at risk for  deficiency. This can be a particular problem for women of childbearing  age. One study found a link between low blood levels of vitamin B12 in  mothers-to-be and a higher risk of birth defects in their babies.

 However, the largest group of people at risk for vitamin B12  deficiency are older adults. That’s because of the complex nature in  which the gastrointestinal tract extracts B12 from food, one which  requires adequate amounts of stomach acid and digestive enzymes.  Anything that reduces levels of these key chemicals, such as the  reduction in acid secretion that often occurs among seniors, can result  in vitamin B12 malabsorption.

 Other possible causes include gastric bypass surgery, inflammatory  bowel disease, and the use of medications that reduce acid levels. In  addition, vitamin B12 absorption requires the presence of intrinsic  factor (IF), secreted by special cells in the stomach. Older people are  prone to atrophic gastritis, an inflammation of the stomach lining that  reduces both stomach acid and IF.

 A vitamin B12 deficit interferes with the production of red blood  cells, which carry the oxygen required for energy generation. This can  lead to the development of pernicious anemia, marked by fatigue and  weakness. Because B12 is also needed for proper nerve function, symptoms  such as tingling and numbness may appear.

*Brain and Heart*
 Vitamin B12 is essential for the production of myelin, a fatty  substance that protects nerves. This may explain why deficiencies have  been linked to tinnitus, or ringing in the ears, a condition that may  involve nerves in the inner ear. B12’s protective effects extend to the  brain. Low vitamin levels have been associated with cognitive decline,  while supplementation has helped ease depression in acutely ill, older  hospital patients.

 Vitamin B12 also works with two other B vitamins, B6 and folic acid,  to reduce levels of homocysteine, a protein metabolism byproduct linked  to cardiovascular disease. Actually, the trio’s effects on homocysteine  may make them useful in reducing risk for a number of ailments. For  example, a study in the Archives of Internal Medicine found that the  vitamin B12-B6-folic acid combination reduced the risk of age-related  macular degeneration, a major cause of blindness, by 34 percent in  women.

 At one point the only way to correct vitamin B12 deficits was via  injection. Fortunately, B12 is now available in capsules, liquids,  sprays, and tablets, and supplementation has been shown to raise blood  levels. If you have pernicious anemia (or any pre-existing condition)  discuss B12 supplementation with a healthcare practitioner. If your fuel  tank seems to constantly run dry, have yourself tested for vitamin B12  deficiency. An extra shot of this energy nutrient may be just what you  need to achieve ignition.

_Reprinted with permission from Energy Times._


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @Kerryann, no you're not, I am also losing my appetite and also my taste for sweets. So, if it does nothing else, I'm good . Today makes the 4th day I haven't eaten any sweets and that a record for me.
> 
> @Nice and Wavy, I noticed I also woke up really hungry this am .


Girl....this morning, I was looking at my husband's hand like.  I also haven't had a desire for sweets except honey in my tea


----------



## JFemme (Oct 19, 2012)

Thats a good read, NW....

I'm experiencing a lack of appetite as well, ladies...

I've decided to take it every other day now...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

JFemme said:


> Thats a good read, NW....
> 
> I'm experiencing a lack of appetite as well, ladies...
> 
> I've decided to take it every other day now...


...I can afford to lose my appetite right about now


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yesssssssss.....I just want to snack not really eat food (well, except in the mornings).  Last night I made Salmon with Mashed Sweet Potatoes and Veggies... and it taste so good but I couldn't eat but a few bites before I got so full, I couldn't eat.  My dh looked at me like "..what is wrong with you girl?"  He ate his food and then ate the rest of mine...



Girl I made jerk chicken last night with corn and rice and all I ate was a piece of chicken


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *Girl....this morning, I was looking at my husband's hand like*. I also haven't had a desire for sweets except honey in my tea


 
Nice & Wavy

Lawd now that Serious........


........

Thanks for posting that Article.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Girl I made jerk chicken last night with corn and rice and all I ate was a piece of chicken


...Jerk Chicken



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Lawd now that Serious........
> 
> ...


I know, right.... doggone shame!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 19, 2012)

No changes in the body for me,  know that since i don't eat meat b12 is good for me.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have experienced a bit of decrease in appetite.  I get full easily.  I have no appetite for a few hours after taking the MR.  I have to force myself to eat.  Unfortunately, my appetite is back in full force in the evening. Right now it is hard to know if what I am experiencing is from the MR or the bad PMS symptoms I experience.  I will say, I am still not feeling as bad as I usually do.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 19, 2012)

I have not experienced the lost of appetite yet. I am going to try the regular dosage tomorrow since things are better than the first day now.


----------



## Kb3auty (Oct 19, 2012)

ok, i just watch the video. I am in! Please add me! my head is spinning with excited to start this challenge and see some results. 

Where are you ladies getting your mineral rich? I want to get started with this tonight!!!!!!!!!!  how long till i get to see the growth side effects? HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAa!!!!!


----------



## cutenss (Oct 19, 2012)

I am not experiencing a loss of appetite.  I never really have one to begin with.  Why not take it at night, before bed?


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 19, 2012)

I am interested in joining this challenge. I received my bottle of Mineral Rich today and I am on auto delivery so every 30 days I automatically receive another bottle. Let's do it!


----------



## Kb3auty (Oct 19, 2012)

@ cutenss I Love your hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

@Rozlewis and @Kb3auty

Welcome Divas!

Roz: Great idea. I think after I finish up this bottle I should sign up for Auto Delivery.

KB: I got mine from Amazon (Swanson's Vitamin Shop)


----------



## Coffee (Oct 19, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I am not experiencing a loss of appetite. I never really have one to begin with. Why not take it at night, before bed?


 

@cuteness, with the energy boost it's supposed to give you, you would probably be unable to sleep if you took it at night.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I am not experiencing a loss of appetite.  I never really have one to begin with.  *Why not take it at night, before bed?*


Did that twice....never do that again.  I was like this all night:


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was thinking of trying w/ aloe if I order again.  If anyone is drinking this can you taste the aloe?  Is is still a little acidic?  Is it soothing to the stomach?  Are you experiencing same boost of energy, appetite change?


----------



## Kb3auty (Oct 19, 2012)

after checking out the ingredients im gonna have to hold off. I am currently taking a prenatal vitamin that contains the recommended dose of zinc and manganese.

 I will be lurking this thread to check out your results. I'll have to start this mid-November, after ive completed my multi. 

Happy overall health and growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Did that twice....never do that again. I was like this all night:


 
@Nice & Wavy

Gurl...You a Mess!  

This is gone be a Fun Challenge


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol I am scared to try it after 12pm 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Gurl...You a Mess!
> 
> This is gone be a Fun Challenge


There's nothing like having fun while in a challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

@Luv4hair Yeah...I wouldn't either. 

For me, it would hafta' be 1st thing in the a.m. 

@Nice & Wavy I can see now, you're gonna make it live. 

And please stay away from DH's body-parts.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 20, 2012)

Yo' I'm hungry!!!!!


----------



## Phaer (Oct 20, 2012)

did you guys notice, the bottle said to refrigerate after opening?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Luv4hair Yeah...I wouldn't either.
> 
> For me, it would hafta' be 1st thing in the a.m.
> 
> ...



I have energy....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Phaer said:


> did you guys notice, the bottle said to refrigerate after opening?


Yes, thank you for sharing...that's important information!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> Yo' I'm hungry!!!!!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 20, 2012)

Phaer said:


> did you guys notice, the bottle said to refrigerate after opening?


 

Yes, this stuff is life liquid gold so I read the bottle.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 20, 2012)

I ate a serving size of some pretzlers and drinking more water!  I refuse to gain weight for longer hair!


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

So it is literally 5:30 am and I am up feeling well rested!
I just took 2 TBS for the first time instead of one.
Day 3 for me 
Wil update throughout the day...


----------



## Ltown (Oct 20, 2012)

cutenss, b12 energy booster it will keep ou up.  MonaRae, you hungry that not what i want either. 
I don't have extra increase in energy just a bust 30min after taking it. 
It will be interesting to see what happen after 30 days.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

Come back to say... We all have been paying attention to the B12 in this and energy. Did you all know it contain 1000 mcg of Silica? Silica has so many beauty benefits
http://www.jashbotanicals.com/articles/silica_and_your_body.html


----------



## Phaer (Oct 20, 2012)

why I woke up dancing? I feel awesome! as someone who suffers from constant insomnia, I woke up feeling refreshed, which is a marked difference from how I usually feel, especially on a Saturday morning.  I hope this last.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> I ate a serving size of some pretzlers and drinking more water!  I refuse to gain weight for longer hair!


 I recently heard on a tv program that most people who feel hungry are actually thirsty...it sounded like a "yeah, right" but when I did feel hungry or wanted to snack I said "let me try to drink something first."  It worked and it was only a few ounces.



Luv4hair said:


> Come back to say... We all have been paying attention to the B12 in this and energy. Did you all know it contain 1000 mcg of Silica? Silica has so many beauty benefits
> http://www.jashbotanicals.com/articles/silica_and_your_body.html


Girl, yes indeed!  That's what made me pay attention was the amount of Silica that's in it.  You won't benefit from it though if you are not taking the recommended dosage


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

I feel great right now! 
I can say that I am able to take naps if I want with this stuff. I have had times that I drank it and then went back to sleep or something. If you all read anything on this stuff you would know it is a mood booster... and I defiantly feel that

Nice&Wavy I up my dosage to what the bottle said today


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Phaer said:


> why I woke up dancing? I feel awesome! as someone who suffers from constant insomnia, I woke up feeling refreshed, which is a marked difference from how I usually feel, especially on a Saturday morning.  I hope this last.


All you did was dance?  I went to bed at 3:30 this morning and up at 8am doing this:






lol...it also makes you act silly


----------



## Phaer (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> All you did was dance?  I went to bed at 3:30 this morning and up at 8am doing this:
> 
> lol...it also makes you act silly



lol! well I am silly already, last night me and my sister were laughing like crazy. I like this feeling.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> I feel great right now!
> I can say that I am able to take naps if I want with this stuff. I have had times that I drank it and then when back to sleep or something. If you all read anything on this stuff you would know it is a mood booster... and I defiantly feel that
> 
> @Nice&Wavy I up my dosage to what the bottle said today


Nice.....I do too!  I'm a napper too yet I don't have an urge at all to take a nap.  But, when I lay my head down to go to bed, I'm out like a light and then when I wake up....I'm not groggy at all like I use to be.

Me thinks my body needed B12....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Phaer said:


> lol! *well I am silly already*, last night me and my sister were laughing like crazy. I like this feeling.


....me too!  

It really does make you feel good


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 20, 2012)

I would like to join the challenge. I started a few days ago and my energy levels are just great!! My skin looks so smooth. My appetite has decreased. I don't crave junky food. I love this product already.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Luv4hair I see you in your avatar...go girl!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> I would like to join the challenge. I started a few days ago and my energy levels are just great!! My skin looks so smooth. My appetite has decreased. I don't crave junky food. I love this product already.


Cool!  I was just looking at my skin too and it looks beautiful.  I already had good skin, but it has an extra glow


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 20, 2012)

I've noticed a decrease in my appetite as well.  I've been taking the recommended dosage even as I was having trouble sleeping but things are evening out now.  

I'm able to get to sleep if I go to bed and settle down a bit.   I'm not 'run down dog tired' at bed time like I used to be.

When I first started taking MR I would run with the energy and wait for myself to get tired.  Now I just go to bed and luckily if I settle down long enough I will fall asleep.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Luv4hair I see you in your avatar...go girl!




You know how it can be sometimes girl


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 20, 2012)

In going to give mine away. Don't want lose appetite. I have a high metabolism already. I run 7+ miles daily so I wanted it for energy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> You know how it can be sometimes girl


Yes.....I do know



hair4romheaven said:


> In going to give mine away. Don't want lose appetite. I have a high metabolism already. I run 7+ miles daily so I wanted it for energy.


It may not be the same for you though.  Give it a little time and see what happens first before you give it away....JMT!


----------



## Phaer (Oct 20, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> In going to give mine away. Don't want lose appetite. I have a high metabolism already. I run 7+ miles daily so I wanted it for energy.



girl even with all this energy, the only way I would run 7+ miles err day, is if I was running away from some Klan. ain't no way.  more power to ya.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> In going to give mine away. Don't want lose appetite. I have a high metabolism already. I run 7+ miles daily so I wanted it for energy.



I did not lose my appetite with it (My dosage was less though). I will see what happens now that I up'ed it. I agree that you should try it out first.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Phaer said:


> girl even with all this energy, the only way I would run 7+ miles err day, i*s if I was running away from some Klan*. ain't no way.  more power to ya.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> I did not lose my appetite with it (My dosage was less though). I will see what happens now that I up'ed it. I agree that you should try it out first.


That may be an idea to decrease her dosage


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes.....I do know
> 
> It may not be the same for you though.  Give it a little time and see what happens first before you give it away....JMT!



Yea, I will detox tonight and start on monday.



Phaer said:


> girl even with all this energy, the only way I would run 7+ miles err day, is if I was running away from some Klan. ain't no way.  more power to ya.



 I can't stand you. I spit out my tea. 
I have achieved my dream body and am scared to loose it. LOL I want to show pics so baaad. 



Luv4hair said:


> I did not lose my appetite with it (My dosage was less though). I will see what happens now that I up'ed it. I agree that you should try it out first.


Your right. I'll try it for a while.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't stand you. I spit out my tea. 
I have achieved my dream body and am scared to loose it. LOL I want to show pics so baaa

pictures! pitchas! pitchas!


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

at these comments

6 hours since I took the full dosage and my ENERGY IS HIGH:bouncegre
Off to go do that workout I have been putting off for 3 weeks


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 20, 2012)

My nails are growing like crazy!  I like to keep mine low and I don't use polish.  I am filing my nails more often and they are stronger.

Hate to keep bringing up PMS but it is such a bad time for me and I have so many annoying symptoms, one of which is breakouts along my chin.  So far, nothing!  I am surprised because biotin breaks me out really bad which has stopped me from taking hair supplements.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> My nails are growing like crazy!  I like to keep mine low and I don't use polish.  I am filing my nails more often and they are stronger.
> 
> Hate to keep bringing up PMS but it is such a bad time for me and I have so many annoying symptoms, one of which is breakouts along my chin.  So far, nothing!  I am surprised because biotin breaks me out really bad which has stopped me from taking hair supplements.



I am hoping for those benefits plus more...
How many days have you been taking it?


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

I place my order for the kind with aloe last week. You all have me so excited to get similar results!


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Luv4hair, today is my 11th day.  I take the recommended dosage and I have not skipped a day.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

reeko43 said:
			
		

> Luv4hair, today is my 11th day.  I take the recommended dosage and I have not skipped a day.



Cool! I can't wait to get that far! 

I also have my husband taking it and he is feeling the benefits.
Anyone else experience dry mouth? It is making me drink more water.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 20, 2012)

reeko43 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of trying w/ aloe if I order again.  If anyone is drinking this can you taste the aloe?  Is is still a little acidic?  Is it soothing to the stomach?  Are you experiencing same boost of energy, appetite change?



I bought 2 bottles of the one with aloe but I have oohing to compare it o. It's still acidic but not in a bad way. I'm getting he same energy boost and appetite change but I'm also getting the gassiness.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 20, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> Cool! I can't wait to get that far!
> 
> I also have my husband taking it and he is feeling the benefits.
> Anyone else experience dry mouth? It is making me drink more water.
> ...


 

Yes, I experienced dry mouth last night which caused me to drink more water. I had already drank a gallon of water but the dry mouth thing caused me to drink more before bed. Not sure what that's all about...could it be a detox symptom?

Also, I had a hard time sitting at my desk yesterday. Maybe I should workout in the morning vs the evening to release some of the energy.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:
			
		

> Yes, I experienced dry mouth last night which caused me to drink more water. I had already drank a gallon of water but the dry mouth thing caused me to drink more before bed. Not sure what that's all about...could it be a detox symptom?
> 
> Also, I had a hard time sitting at my desk yesterday. Maybe I should workout in the morning vs the evening to release some of the energy.



Is this a detox?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have had dry mouth as well.  Glad this was mentioned because I thought maybe it was due to something else.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 20, 2012)

Woke up starving!  Went to my Saturday morning Zumba class and the energy was there!  I think I need to up my protein as well as water.  I'm going good with the water but I stop by Whole Foods after Zumba and got some Buffalo Chicken Wings (_hey, don't judge me _) and the extra protein got me straight!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 20, 2012)

Took it today for the first time, and I definitely felt the energy boost.  It was like an espresso shot!  Lol, hopefully it lasts till tonight's session of Power 90 with my hubby.  

No me gusta el tasteo...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Never experienced dry mouth...but gas, yes. 

For those who are experiencing dry mouth, are you drinking it straight or diluting it in water?


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Never experienced dry mouth...but gas, yes.
> 
> For those who are experiencing dry mouth, are you drinking it straight or diluting it in water?



I dilute mines because if I don't I get a headache. My mouth has been dry all day. I have been walking around sipping on water to fix it.

 Also I have been cleaning none stop today. Energy is kicking high!


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

_Oh _... And I am experiencing that decrease in my appetite since I am taking the regular dosage.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't experienced any increase in energy.  I'm just as dawg tired as ever.  No decrease in appetite either (darn!).

BUT...as per warning...I have been experiencing some freaky nightmares.

Last night I dreamt I was part of the military that spies on other ppl, like insurgents and rebels.  I forget what part that is.  Maybe intelligence.  

Well you know how some groups are feared because they'll kill anyone, behead anyone, fly kamakazi, etc?

Well, the terrorists (or whatever they were) that my group discovered were so fierce they engaged in frequent sex with...skeletons!  

I have this image imprinted on my mind of rebel forces raping hundreds of skeletons one right after the next.

It's funny as hail now that I"m thinking about it, but it scared the bejesus out of me in my sleep.  I woke up with a start.  

Then when I went back to sleep, I dreamt I was part of a band of ppl fighting against zombies.


If this what I have to go thru I better have hair down to my waist by spring!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> I dilute mines because if I don't I get a headache. My mouth has been dry all day. I have been walking around sipping on water to fix it.
> 
> Also I have been cleaning none stop today. Energy is kicking high!


Hmmmm....wonder what it is.  Are you taking any additional vitamins?  



IronButterfly said:


> I haven't experienced any increase in energy.  I'm just as dawg tired as ever.  No decrease in appetite either (darn!).
> 
> BUT...as per warning...I have been experiencing some freaky nightmares.
> 
> ...


What the....... :rofl3:


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 20, 2012)

IronButterfly said:


> I haven't experienced any increase in energy.  I'm just as dawg tired as ever.  No decrease in appetite either (darn!).
> 
> BUT...as per warning...I have been experiencing some freaky nightmares.
> 
> ...



Dang IronButterfly, that would make. Great movie


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

I naturally have weird dreams so it is not new for me lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Never experienced dry mouth...but gas, yes.
> 
> For those who are experiencing dry mouth, are you drinking it straight or diluting it in water?


 

I dilute mine with a glass of water. Last night was the only time I experienced the dry mouth but not today.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> I dilute mine with a glass of water. Last night was the only time I experienced the dry mouth but not today.


I wonder why the dry mouth though?

What other supplements are you taking with it? @Health&hair28 
Luv4hair
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=36821


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2012)

....So I guess with all the Extra Energy, No Energy, Poopin', Pee'in, Starving, Munchin', Dreamin' and Dry-Mouthin' & Stayin' Up All Night

We're all Just One Big Happy Family!

I'm Anxious too, to hear about the 1st 30 Days


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> ....So I guess with all the Extra Energy, No Energy, Poopin', Pee'in, Starving, Munchin', Dreamin' and Dry-Mouthin' & Stayin' Up All Night
> 
> We're all Just One Big Happy Family!
> 
> I'm Anxious too, to hear about the 1st 30 Days



Lmbo  Each day is a new symptom...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I wonder why the dry mouth though?
> 
> What other supplements are you taking with it? @Health&hair28
> @Luv4hair


 
Well now that you mention other supplements.....maybe this is my problem? I'm still taking MSM, Omega 3,6,9, a multivitamin.  It could be too many supplements causing my body to require more water.


----------



## Lita (Oct 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I'm in..Finishing up some others first..still will take multi & MSM powder..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2012)

Lita

Hey Ms. Lita

Welcome. 

Um...We talk about a little bit of errrthan' up in here! (as you can see)


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I wonder why the dry mouth though?
> 
> What other supplements are you taking with it? @Health&hair28
> Luv4hair
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=36821



I took a multivitamin today (the first time in a while) But my dry mouth I believe... started before I took it. I had the drink about 5am this morning and the multivitamin about 2pm.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm 8 days in and this is what I've experienced so far:

 - I had gas in the first two days...bad gas: That has now passed (no pun intended

 - The energy spurt didn't begin until the gas ended (What's the connection?)

 - Had to dilute it in water because the back of my throat got irritated.  Feels better now.

 - Energy off the roof!  I'm a cleaning machine...

- Appetite has lowered...don't know why, but I don't mind!  

- I'm awake and not tired ALL DAY!  I use to get tired around 2pm and couldn't wait to get to bed and fall asleep.  Now, no matter what time I go to bed, I sleep and get up early...bright eyed and bushy-tailed!

 - My skin is amazing!  It's glowing and not only do I see it but so does my DH.  My skin was always nice, but it has been enhanced..for real.

 8 days and wow...I can't wait until 30 days is up so I can share my experience!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Nice Review Ms. Wavy! 

Congrats on 8 days and being Gas Free!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ....So I guess with all the Extra Energy, No Energy, Poopin', Pee'in, Starving, Munchin', Dreamin' and Dry-Mouthin' & Stayin' Up All Night
> 
> We're all Just One Big Happy Family!
> 
> I'm Anxious too, to hear about the 1st 30 Days


:rofl3:  ...love it!!!



Luv4hair said:


> Lmbo  Each day is a new symptom...






Luv4hair said:


> I took a multivitamin today (the first time in a while) But my dry mouth I believe... started before I took it. I had the drink about 5am this morning and the multivitamin about 2pm.


I wish I knew....have to think about this one.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Nice Review Ms. Wavy!
> 
> Congrats on 8 days and being Gas Free!


Thanks...had to get rid of that "symptom"...I didn't want to be around myself


----------



## MsEveMarie (Oct 20, 2012)

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> I haven't experienced any increase in energy.  I'm just as dawg tired as ever.  No decrease in appetite either (darn!).
> 
> BUT...as per warning...I have been experiencing some freaky nightmares.
> 
> ...



Omg as per warning?!! I just took mine for the first time this morning, then I took an afternoon nap and dreamt I was prego. Normally this would be a mild dream but it was soo frightening for some reason...even after I woke up I was so emotionally stirred. Then I come on here and see ur post...so it must  be  the mineral rich smh man o man


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2012)

I just wish _Maximum Living_ had a better write up about the product. Even the FAQs are sketchy at best.

Hopefully, we'll find more information on this Wonder Supplement.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks...had to get rid of that "symptom"...I didn't want to be around myself



HA _just died a little from laughter_:fart:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks...had to get rid of that "symptom"...I didn't want to be around myself


 

:fart: Nice & Wavy


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just wish _Maximum Living_ had a better write up about the product. Even the FAQs are sketchy at best.
> 
> Hopefully, we'll find more information on this Wonder Supplement.



The funny part is we all are taking it and KNOW NOTHING about it exept that video and what we experience  (Joke)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2012)

Luv4hair

Gurl...We posted that at the same time.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> Well now that you mention other supplements.....maybe this is my problem? I'm still taking MSM, Omega 3,6,9, a multivitamin.  It could be too many supplements causing my body to require more water.


I'm still taking MSM and Omega Fish Oil and my multi but.....I take them every other day since taking MR.  Try alternating those supplements but use the MR daily and see what happens.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 20, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> The funny part is we all are taking it and KNOW NOTHING about it exept that video and what we experience



I learned more about this product just from this thread.  I wonder if I should be worried...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

MsEveMarie said:


> Omg as per warning?!! I just took mine for the first time this morning, then I took an afternoon nap and dreamt I was prego. Normally this would be a mild dream but it was soo frightening for some reason...even after I woke up I was so emotionally stirred. Then I come on here and see ur post...so it must  be  the mineral rich smh man o man


Uh oh...



IDareT'sHair said:


> I just wish _Maximum Living_ had a better write up about the product. Even the FAQs are sketchy at best.
> 
> Hopefully, we'll find more information on this Wonder Supplement.


What I've noticed is that there are more reviews on Amazon about it than anywhere else.  The reviews were pretty good.  But since taking it for the amount of time that I have, I have no problems with it and the ingredients in it are really good.

I think we should give it a little time to work in our systems.  Also, because it has such a high count of B12, we should be paying attention to the amount in other supplements that we are taking.


----------



## JFemme (Oct 20, 2012)

Im paying particular attention to the amount of selenium...as my daily Multi has 125 mcg

Daily limit of 400 mcg's is okay, I read, but I like to be safe...

Taking it every other day, with B Vit multi, on opposite days the big daddy Multi, and no MR


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 20, 2012)

I take my dose and then follow with lots of water.  I notice that the dry mouth doesn't start until later in the evening.  I am not taking any other supplements as I didn't want any overdoses of supplements and I wanted to accurately pinpoint any benefits or issues


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 21, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> I take my dose and then follow with lots of water.  I notice that the dry mouth doesn't start until later in the evening.  I am not taking any other supplements as I didn't want any overdoses of supplements and I wanted to accurately pinpoint any benefits or issues


That is something...I don't have dry mouth at all.  Still thinking....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 21, 2012)

IronButterfly said:


> I learned more about this product just from this thread.  I wonder if I should be worried...



Check the other thread.  I posted the awards it won and some other stuff that I found about the supplement.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok update:   a slight boost of energy if I take in the morning.  Had to increase water because of breakout....maybe biotin?

Also smaller appetite.....


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 21, 2012)

JFemme said:
			
		

> Im paying particular attention to the amount of selenium...as my daily Multi has 125 mcg
> 
> Daily limit of 400 mcg's is okay, I read, but I like to be safe...
> 
> Taking it every other day, with B Vit multi, on opposite days the big daddy Multi, and no MR



Yes! I just read up on selenium. I am going to watch that also:-0

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 21, 2012)

I found an article ... And the silica is what is causing dry mouth and frequent urinationNot sure how I feel about the other effects it states ...http://www.livestrong.com/article/288425-side-effects-of-silica-supplements/

But then I found this also...

The benefits of it

• Silica can hinder the effects of coronary disease by fortifying blood vessels.
• Silica aids in the repair and maintenance of vital lung tissues and defending them from pollution.
• Silica decreases swelling due to its positive effects on the lymphatic system.
• *Silica assists in the prevention of kidney stones and heal infection of the urinary tract*. It is a natural diuretic, which can encourage excretion by 30%.
• The presence of adequate Silica in the intestines will diminish inflammation of the intestinal tract. It can cause disinfection in the case of stomach and intestinal catarrh and ulcers. Silica can avert or clear up diarrhea and its opposite, constipation.
• Silica can assist in normalizing hemorrhoidal tissues, while lessening lower back pain.
• Silica works as a supportive treatment for inflammation of the middle ear.
• Silica may normalize circulation and regulate high blood pressure.
• Silica can assist diabetes by encouraging synthesis of elastase (an enzyme) inhibitor by the pancreas.
• Silica improves mobility by improving the elasticity of the joints.
• Silica may hinder the pain of osteoarthritis and rheumatism.
• Silica may stimulate cell metabolism and division.
• Silica delays the aging process.
• Silica beautifies hair with luster, elasticity and vigor.
• By taking part in the synthesis of elastin and collagen, Silica regenerates skin and the vascular walls.

• Silica may assist in the prevention of Alzheimer’s disease by inhibiting the body from absorbing aluminum and may flush our aluminum from the tissues.
Read More: http://www.jashbotanicals.com/articles/silica_and_your_body.html

http://www.ehow.com/about_5461003_improvement-kidney-function.html

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cutenss (Oct 21, 2012)

So no energy boost for me.  I slept all day yesterday, literally.  I did go out, but I spent 95% of the day sleeping.  But I will keep taking it.  I have been tired for so long.  It is going to take more than a week, to get me going.  Sometimes I dilute, and sometimes I take it straight.  I like the way it tastes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2012)

I haven't had dry mouth either since using M-R. I was taking Liquid Silica (Eidon), and didn't have dry mouth with that either. So that part is good.

But I do have more energy overall and I wake up rested (and not tired).  

I do have a decrease in appetite.  And no Kray Dreams.  So far I'm good.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 21, 2012)

_I posted the above info so that people who are taking can know a little more about the ingredients^^^
_
But today I still feel my energy boost. I am also waking up extra early but feeling well rested. My stomach growls so heavy as soon as I wake 
My dry mouth is still there but I just keep drinking water.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 21, 2012)

I just bought my second bottle because my mom stole mines!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 21, 2012)

Some promising news a one month review from another youtube for those interested in growth 
I 
http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=BSeQCE9Gc_0


----------



## xomonaijax (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for this! I am currently taking MSM and wanted to take krill oil (fish oil) both for my joints. Since this helps with joints and back pain,I will may not bother with the MSM. Hopefully I can get mine soon. I wish this was sold in the UK.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 21, 2012)

Dry mouth seems to have went away today...
Came back by the pm


----------



## CocoBunny (Oct 21, 2012)

Increased amount of hunger, same amount of energy and gassy. But it's only been a few days so we shall see...


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 21, 2012)

Lawd!  I'm 3.5 weeks post & my new growth is insane. I know this isn't a good pic but I feel more like 8 weeks post. I can't estimate the growth until I relax again in December. Too lazy to flat iron. 

Been taking since 10/10 along with prenatal & just started frequent cowashing. Hardly any shedding & hair is thriving.  Woot!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Some promising news a one month review from another youtube for those interested in growth
> I
> http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=BSeQCE9Gc_0


Nice



bebezazueta said:


> Lawd!  I'm 3.5 weeks post & my new growth is insane. I know this isn't a good pic but I feel more like 8 weeks post. I can't estimate the growth until I relax again in December. Too lazy to flat iron.
> 
> Been taking since 10/10 along with prenatal & just started frequent cowashing. Hardly any shedding & hair is thriving.  Woot!


Now that's awesome!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Going to watch this Selenium...didn't realize how much we could actually be consuming on a daily basis.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad to know that Silica seems to be what may be drying mouths...that's interesting.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 22, 2012)

Better nutrition mag 2011 award winner for best mineral supplement.  Just for those worried about safety etc....another good review from better nutrition:  
http://www.betternutrition.com/best-of-supplements-2011/features/featurearticles/1136/


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 22, 2012)

I am going to make sure not to take any other vitamins while taking this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 22, 2012)

So I have been slowly gaining weight ever since I started taking MR. I'm going to tighen up on my diet this week and pray I can stop this gain.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 22, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> So I have been slowly gaining weight ever since I started taking MR. I'm going to tighen up on my diet this week and pray I can stop this gain.



That is what I don't need!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 22, 2012)

So I didn't notice until today that I'm don't crave sweets and chips like I did before MR.  Once I clean up my diet I will be the bomb.com  My diet wasn't that bad before but I allowed too many slip ups.  Now I feel like I really have control.

MR truly is a Godsend!  I will do my best to make it work with my body!


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 22, 2012)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> So I didn't notice until today that I'm don't crave sweets and chips like I did before MR.  Once I clean up my diet I will be the bomb.com  My diet wasn't that bad before but I allowed too many slip ups.  Now I feel like I really have control.
> 
> MR truly is a Godsend!  I will do my best to make it work with my body!



Now that you mention.... I have not either:-/ 
I hope it controls that during my monthly because that is when the real cravings come full force lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 22, 2012)

Man, I still don't feel nothing.  Maybe its because i'm not taking the full suggested amount?  I want mine to last longer than a month


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

beingofserenity said:


> Man, I still don't feel nothing.  Maybe its because i'm not taking the full suggested amount?  I want mine to last longer than a month


Yeah, you must take the suggested amount in order for it to really work.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 22, 2012)

I am in a weird mood, I don't feel like eating but I'm sorta hungry.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 22, 2012)

Ladies thanks so much for this thread. I have this on my to buy list because I need a supplement and this sounds promising.


----------



## Dellas (Oct 22, 2012)

Just took my 2 tbsp full...day one


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 22, 2012)

Finally had a burst of energy today.  I was moving through those weights so fast, my trainer had to pull a "whoa nelly!" on me.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been up and running since 3:30 a.m. still don't feel as tired as I normally would.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 22, 2012)

I ordered mine so it should be here in a few days. I hope I get the energy boost since I'll need it for my full time job and my business launch. I'm feeling real out of it right now.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Yeah, you must take the suggested amount in order for it to really work.



Yep! When I was taking half the dosage I felt nothing! Now that I take the right dosage I feel everything. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

As @Phaer mentioned I haven't been feeling as 'tired' as I _normally_ would and that's a noticeable/huge difference.

Usually when I come home from work, I'm dead-dog tired but since taking it I feel completely energized (but not in a bad _Energizer-Bunny_ kind of way) Just not tired.

I skipped lunch todayerplexed And didn't feel hungry at all.

Can't wait to see an improvement in Hair & Nails


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 22, 2012)

So my MR came in the mail today. I will try it tomorrow morning. Do you ladies take it straight no chaser or mixed w/water/followed by water?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

Froreal3

I take my 2 Tablespoon of M-R in the a.m.  But I do drink a Glass of Water for my Viviscal.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 22, 2012)

Froreal3 I take mines in a 8oz glass of water. The first day I took it straight my head was hurting. Now I don't have that problem.


----------



## Nayna (Oct 22, 2012)

Finally came in the mail.  I'll start using it in the morning.  Can't wait!


----------



## amwcah (Oct 22, 2012)

I ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 22, 2012)

I like mine straight followed by water.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Luv4hair said:
			
		

> Come back to say... We all have been paying attention to the B12 in this and energy. Did you all know it contain 1000 mcg of Silica? Silica has so many beauty benefits
> http://www.jashbotanicals.com/articles/silica_and_your_body.html



This is partially the only reason I purchased the supplement.  Silica has done wonders for me this month that I've been taking it (through a bamboo supplement).  And although there is 1000 mcg in MR, it's only 1 mg.  Bamboo has 300 mg of silica.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 22, 2012)

i received mine in the mail today. I took my first dosage today. Its odd..I'm not surte i'm supposed to see results right away. But I have a lot more energy tonight. I came home from work not even needing to take a nap.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 22, 2012)

My M-R order arrived today yahoo. First impression...it taste so much better than I'd thought it would. Let the games begin!!


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 22, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> This is partially the only reason I purchased the supplement.  Silica has done wonders for me this month that I've been taking it (through a bamboo supplement).  And although there is 1000 mcg in MR, it's only 1 mg.  Bamboo has 300 mg of silica.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks for sharing that 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 22, 2012)

So, 3rd day of M-R, and so far so good.  No upset stomach, but I have noticed the wacky dreams, and the increased urination.  Energy is up as well.  ...I still don't enjoy the taste.


----------



## napbella (Oct 22, 2012)

napbella said:


> I got mine yesterday and tried it today--just a tbsp since it was late afternoon. Tomorrow I will take 1oz in the morning along with my other vitamins. It doesn't have a bad taste though not sweet like I was expecting--don't know why I thought it would but whatever.


 
The only update I have is frequent urination, not a bad thing since this is encouraging me to drink more water. Not a fan of water  .


----------



## napbella (Oct 22, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @Kerryann, no you're not, I am also losing my appetite and also my taste for sweets. So, if it does nothing else, I'm good . Today makes the 4th day I haven't eaten any sweets and that a record for me.
> 
> @Nice and Wavy, I noticed I also woke up really hungry this am .
> 
> My hubby will be in Il for the next month and I ordered him a bottle to be delivered there via Swanson's. I also have lost 2lbs, that might be from not eating sweets.


 
Oh to be so blessed! I'm praying for the above "side effects"!


----------



## aquajoyice (Oct 23, 2012)

My energy levels and focus are through the roof. I went out Saturday night slept for 4 hours was up at 8am ready to rock. Didn't go to sleep until midnight the next night and was up at 7am. I'm working on harnessing my new found power for good and start working out. Oh and my nails are getting stronger and longer. My hair looks about the same so far. I am really thirsty these days not sure if that's a side effect.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't wait for my bottles to come in. I only ordered two of the original formula. Next time i'll purchase the Aloe version.

I plan on using the new found energy for working out ^_^ I don't care much about the supposed hair growth boost


----------



## Phaer (Oct 23, 2012)

I bet all the people who don't care about the effect of MR on hair will see a noticeable difference, no fair  

lol,  oh well, I already love this supplement, I am not sure I can hanndle more.


----------



## amwcah (Oct 23, 2012)

Laying here in bed exhausted wanting this boost of energy now.  I need my MR!  

aquajoyice
How long have you been taking MR?


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 23, 2012)

I believe it is day 6 for me. So far I don't have the frequent urination and being as thirsty is not as bad as day 3.

I did catch a leg cramp this morning....
Also my nails feel stronger but I am not sure if they have grown longer because I did not pay attention to them when I started. The thing I like is that no matter what time I wake I am never tired and feel well rested.

As far as my appetite I am still not craving sweets or junkfood. As for regular food the only time I feel the hungriest is when I first wake in the morning. Throughout the day I forget that I did not eat because I am not craving. Like yesterday for example... My Husband brought me a burger from a restaurant DO YOU KNOW I only took 4 bites and did not want it! Then I complained to him about _why would he bring me this big burger_  I *never* do that!

I also had my weekend drinks :alcoholic because of a special occasion and not once did I wake with a _"I dont want to get out the bed"_ type of hangover. 

I would be lying if I said I don't care about hair growth from this... So I am not going to say that. I am hoping since this drink does what the lady from the video said about energy... Maybe the hair growth will come too.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 23, 2012)

since my mom took my MR, I will be without it until my new order comes in.  I wonder if I will suffer from withdrawal.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I've been taking this for about 12 days now.  Haven't really noticed an increase in energy but, I am going to start taking the full amount now.  I watched some youtube videos about people who have experienced accelerated growth from taking this and I'm gonna be pretty pissed if I miss out on extra growth because I wasn't taking enough haha


----------



## baddison (Oct 23, 2012)

Will be watching this thread with keen interest....


----------



## deedoswell (Oct 23, 2012)

baddison said:


> Will be watching this thread with keen interest....



Me too!!!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 23, 2012)

Posted the blow in the other thread but meant it for this thread:

I lost the weight I gained since starting MR so a clean diet is mandatory for me right now. I ate really good yesterday and enjoyed it so this will be easy.

Energy is good and now I'm like  all day long. I lost the 2 pounds in 1 day!!!!! 

So MR is giving me energy, thinning me out and making my hair grow! Oh yeah! It's on like popcorn up in here!


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 23, 2012)

My nails are looking real good and feels extremely strong


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so loving all these posts!!!!


----------



## Nayna (Oct 23, 2012)

Just started today.  The first thing I noticed was that it had me in the bathroom twice this morning which is major because I am not regular at all.  Even when I went on a juice cleanse I still wasn't totally regular so this is a plus already.  I like the taste as well.  I feel the same as far as energy and stuff so we shall see how it goes in the next few days but I am definitely very pleased so far.


----------



## amwcah (Oct 23, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> Posted the blow in the other thread but meant it for this thread:
> 
> I lost the weight I gained since starting MR so a clean diet is mandatory for me right now. I ate really good yesterday and enjoyed it so this will be easy.
> 
> ...



MonaRae

That is great!  How clean is your diet?  What do you eat for protein(meat, nuts, eggs, yogurt)?


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 23, 2012)

So I have an update you all might not like...

This morning I had to go to the emergency room because my heart rate was elevated to 130 :-( I just left the hospital and they put me with a 24 hour heart monitor. 

I will no longer be apart of this challenge

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 23, 2012)

O my goodness!!!  Hope you are ok.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 23, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> So I have an update you all might not like...
> 
> This morning I had to go to the emergency room because my heart rate was elevated to 130 :-( I just left the hospital and they put me with a 24 hour heart monitor.
> 
> ...


 
My goodness, I hope you will be ok.  Did you let the doctor know that you were taking this supplement and the ingredients? Were they able to tell you what ingredient may have caused the elevation in your heart rate?


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 23, 2012)

amwcah Here's what I had yesterday:

Breakfast
Green Smoothie (spinach, raspberries, banana, kiwi & honey)
Coffee & Creamer (365 Brand)

Lunch
Baked Tilipia & Broccoli
Tangerine

Snack
Kind Bar (Almonds & Apricot in Yogurt)
Green Tea

Dinner
Salad (Lettuces, Cherry Tomatoes, Ground Turkey Breast, Feta Cheese with Feta Cheese Dressing)
Apple

Water: 89 oz


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 23, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> So I have an update you all might not like...
> 
> This morning I had to go to the emergency room because my heart rate was elevated to 130 :-( I just left the hospital and they put me with a 24 hour heart monitor.
> 
> ...


 

Oh my!  Yes, please by all means drop out!  Its not worth it!


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I did let the doctors know that I was taking it and she did not pin point it exactly to it. All she kept asking was... was I on any energy drinks. Which I do not drink. She also said that the mineral rich is HIGH in sugar. 

This is my reaction to it though. If you all are having great results then go on. But just be cautious of whatever you take. Besides what happen today I was doing great.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 23, 2012)

luvforhair, we will miss your input but health comes first. I am glad you went to the doctor and didn't ignore your symptoms. I am also glad you posted.  I don't just want to read good reviews, I want the bad and ugly as well!  If there are side effcts or ill symptoms I want to know.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Luv4hair said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. I did let the doctors know that I was taking it and she did not pin point it exactly to it. All she kept asking was... was I on any energy drinks. Which I do not drink. She also said that the mineral rich is HIGH in sugar.
> 
> This is my reaction to it though. If you all are having great results then go on. But just be cautious of whatever you take. Besides what happen today I was doing great.



The high sugar quality could be why no one is craving sweets (or fruit juices and sodas in my case)... We get enough in the supplement 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 23, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> So I have an update you all might not like...
> 
> This morning I had to go to the emergency room because my heart rate was elevated to 130 :-( I just left the hospital and they put me with a 24 hour heart monitor.
> 
> ...



Are you sure its the vitamin and not say for ex: highblood pressure or even grave disease which makes your heart rise among many other possible things?  And if not and it is the vit are you combining it with other things and are there any ingredients doc thinks you might be allergic to or not work well withyour system.  So sorry to hear this either way....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 23, 2012)

Can someone post sugar content I don't recall it being super high.  I just divided my remainder into sealable containers (smaller) so don't have that number in front of me. Either way its about listening to our bodies...so I am 100 percent supportive of anyone leaving if they have problems.  Meanwhile I still would like it if someone could post sugar content.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 23, 2012)

@Luv4hair..truly sorry to hear about your health scare. I hope you're feeling better. Please take care of your health..the ladies are right that's far most important than hair growth. In terms of what your doc is saying about the sugar, it doesn't appear too high relative to other foods we consume but maybe I'm wrong. Again take good care.
Here's what my bottle says...
Serving size 1 fl. oz (30 ml)
Calories = 30
Carb = 10 g
Sugar = 3 g


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> So I have an update you all might not like...
> 
> This morning I had to go to the emergency room because my heart rate was elevated to 130 :-( I just left the hospital and they put me with a 24 hour heart monitor.
> 
> ...


Noooooooo....are you alright?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> Thanks everyone. I did let the doctors know that I was taking it and she did not pin point it exactly to it. All she kept asking was... was I on any energy drinks. Which I do not drink. She also said that the mineral rich is HIGH in sugar.
> 
> This is my reaction to it though. If you all are having great results then go on. But just be cautious of whatever you take. Besides what happen today I was doing great.


It is not high in sugar....3grams of sugar is not high so I'm wondering what happened.

What else were you taking...total?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe just taking it every other day after hearing about Luv4hair


----------



## Phaer (Oct 23, 2012)

now I 'm scared not for me (I am fine and still love MR) but I wonder if I should tell my mom to stop taking it.  so far, she loves it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

@Luv4hair

I was 'shocked & saddened' when I read your post (lurking at work). I always get a kick out of your posts.

Definitely take care of yourself.

I wonder if that's why she keep saying: _"Now I didn't take it every day"_ She said that several times during that YT Video? @Nice & Wavy

I plan to continue daily.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 23, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @Luv4hair..truly sorry to hear about your health scare. I hope you're feeling better. Please take care of your health..the ladies are right that's far most important than hair growth. In terms of what your doc is saying about the sugar, it doesn't appear too high relative to other foods we consume but maybe I'm wrong. Again take good care.
> Here's what my bottle says...
> Serving size 1 fl. oz (30 ml)
> Calories = 30
> ...


 

No I thought so...because that's the first thing I checked...and then promptly forgot after okaying it for myself. However, maybe she's sensitive to it in excess...or doubled her amount, or has problems with some of the other ingredients. It really could be anything unfortunately. I was hoping we could isolate it so that others would understand if this symptom comes up but it seems up in the air now and just something to watch. Hope others report if they have racing heart etc and also stop taking it if this is the mineral rich and not other issues (or a combination).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

I also saw the 3g of Sugar, but in the Description I think it said something like "Pure Fuctose" or something like that.  

So, I'm not sure what that means in relation to anything? Not a Nutrition Expert.erplexed

Luv4hair

It is kinda like an "Energy Drink" so when she asked you were you on any kind of "Energy Drinks" IMO:  This is sort of like one.  (kinda)?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 23, 2012)

^^^sugar content is truly minimal. I thought so which is why I wanted a post of the exact amount. Though it is an energy drink of sorts.

Well we have to think of this as an isolated event so far (which may have many other factors or even an illness that luv doesn't know exists, or an allergy...or who knows). 

So far the amazon reviews do not point to this, nor do any other reviews, and also they are winning awards through and recommended by naturopaths, and others. That does not _negate_ her claim in any way. But I'm saying to all freak over one isolated incident with a mineral supplement that's been around for almost over a half plus decade now (and no other such "events" online) seems to be excessive. We should note it, monitor our reactions and adjust accordingly. This is not a new product so by now there should be constant reviews that point to these symptoms if it's a common occurence.

I've been on it for about 15 days and no such problem. Does said problem exist? Sure I believe Luv as she doesn't have a reason to lie. But at the same time we're all individuals. There's nothing wrong with the vitamin (or at least for the last half decade plus that it's been around there are no scares, it hasn't been pulled from shelves, etc). So we need to just watch and see for now checking in with ourselves and if we have similar symptoms, adjust accordingly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

luckiestdestiny

Thanks Ms. LuckiestD!


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your concerns. The doctor judged the sugar in the drink by the ingredient  list I believe.  I seen her look at the ingredients at the bottom. But regardless she never said it was the drink like I said before. 

No I was not on any other vitamins except the drink. I felt fine the whole time and then this morning I felt my heart racing and a little faint. 

I am not trying to detour anyone from doing what they want and was hesitant on even posting about what happen because I gave such great reviews since I started. I even gave a great review 1 hour before I started having problems. Right now I am just scared ...

I read someone post that I could have heart problems or something like that... Please don't say things like that... I have never had anything happen to me like this in my life. Different things effect people differently and I was the one. 

The only ingredient I could think I am reacting to might be the silica And I ONLY say that because of this article http://www.livestrong.com/article/147767-side-effects-of-silica-horsetail-supplementation/

Most of those symptoms in the article I felt... Honestly I don't know what happen but I am just worried about getting my heart rate back to the normal levels.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Luv4hair

We ALL Understand and we ALL are Concerned.  

We want all posts (Pros & Cons) So, I appreciate your post.

Don't forget to Check on us every once & a while over here and see how we're all doing.

And join in on the Post from time to time because you know Nice & Wavy will be in here Cuttin' Up!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Luv4hair
> 
> I was 'shocked & saddened' when I read your post (lurking at work). I always get a kick out of your posts.
> 
> ...


No, I don't think so because she said that she forgot to take it at times.



luckiestdestiny said:


> No I thought so...because that's the first thing I checked...and then promptly forgot after okaying it for myself. However, maybe she's sensitive to it in excess...or doubled her amount, or has problems with some of the other ingredients. It really could be anything unfortunately. I was hoping we could isolate it so that others would understand if this symptom comes up but it seems up in the air now and just something to watch. Hope others report if they have racing heart etc and also stop taking it if this is the mineral rich and not other issues (or a combination).


I sent an email asking about some things.  Will share when I get an return email.



luckiestdestiny said:


> ^^^sugar content is truly minimal. I thought so which is why I wanted a post of the exact amount. Though it is an energy drink of sorts.
> 
> Well we have to think of this as an isolated event so far (which may have many other factors or even an illness that luv doesn't know exists, or an allergy...or who knows).
> 
> ...


I agree with you...it's been around a very long time and it has a great rating.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am good so far.  I will continue to take the recommended  dose.  However, I will monitor my reactions to this supplement very carefully.  I hope that anyone else that may have issues will post so that we can all be aware of possible side effects.  Luv4hair, try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know).  You don't want to make yourself worse from the stress.  I am sure that with the doctor  monitoring and you following Dr's orders will help things get back to normal


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> Thanks everyone for your concerns. The doctor judged the sugar in the drink by the ingredient  list I believe.  I seen her look at the ingredients at the bottom. But regardless she never said it was the drink like I said before.
> 
> No I was not on any other vitamins except the drink. I felt fine the whole time and then this morning I felt my heart racing and a little faint.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you are going through this.  I'm glad that you shared because you cared about us by doing so and for that, I'm grateful.  

I will be praying for your heart to get back to its proper rhythm and that you will be at peace.  You can pm me at anytime to talk if you like.

Since there is a great amount of Silica in this product, that may be something that your body can't handle.  I've taken silica before and never had a problem.  Please still come in and be with us...I'm gonna miss you



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Luv4hair
> 
> We ALL Understand and we ALL are Concerned.
> 
> ...


Who me?


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Luv4hair
> 
> We ALL Understand and we ALL are Concerned.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. It really means a lot. 



reeko43 said:


> I am good so far.  I will continue to take the recommended  dose.  However, I will monitor my reactions to this supplement very carefully.  I hope that anyone else that may have issues will post so that we can all be aware of possible side effects.  Luv4hair, try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know).  You don't want to make yourself worse from the stress.  I am sure that with the doctor  monitoring and you following Dr's orders will help things get back to normal



I will be back to let you all know how I feel after a few days. Hoping it is nothing serious. I still don't have an appetite. I ate once today. Dry mouth is gone too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy  You know how You Do.

Luv4hair  IA:  You gotta come in here and check on us.  And Definitely Keep Us Posted on how you are feeling in the next few days.

I need to slow my roll on the Liquid Silica.  I'm glad it's almost gone.  Because I've been taking both.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

How much water were you drinking during the time that you had dry mouth? Just curious. Luv4hair


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy  You know how You Do.
> 
> @Luv4hair  IA:  You gotta come in here and check on us.  And Definitely Keep Us Posted on how you are feeling in the next few days.
> 
> I need to slow my roll on the Liquid Silica.  I'm glad it's almost gone.  Because I've been taking both.




Yes, slow down on the Silica or the MR


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> Thanks a lot. It really means a lot.
> I will be back to let you all know how I feel after a few days. Hoping it is nothing serious. I still don't have an appetite. I ate once today. Dry mouth is gone too.



 I will be praying for you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

@Nice & Wavy

Lawd Chile...I was sippin' on boff of 'em. 

I'm almost done with the Silica and won't be repurchasing anyway, because it's economically feasible to buy the M-R instead.

ETA:  I fall out every time I think about you looking at DH's Hand and going.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

For those who have dry mouth, this may be something to read...never know if there could be some type of correlation.

*Symptoms of Dehydration* 


                                                                                                                                                            When a person stops drinking water or doesn't drink enough, they can become dehydrated. Symptoms

  of dehydration include *dry and sticky mouth*, sunken eyes, not producing  enough tears, little to no urine output and lethargy, according to the  National Institutes of Health.  *People who don't drink enough water may  also develop low blood pressure and a rapid heart rate.*
Read more:  Symptoms of Not Drinking Enough Water | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5052184_symptoms-not-drinking-enough-water.html#ixzz2AAVX8qOK


I HAVE to drink lots of water because I am in perimenopause and I sweat at night like crazy, so to avoid it, I drink much water.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Lawd Chile...I was sippin' on boff of 'em.
> 
> ...


Well, that's a good thing that you are only going to use 1 thing.

Now...you laughing at me?


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 23, 2012)

I want to join too. Mine came in the mail yesterday. I took 2 tablespoons this morning. Hoping for a ton of energy. GOD knows I need it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

phyl73

Welcome Ms. Phyl  Glad to have you on board.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Thanks for posting that blurb on Dehydration. 

I think it's good that we're all posting our Symptoms because this is uncharted territory for many of us and there is not a lot out there.

Hopefully, you'll hear back from "Maximum Living" soon with some valid answered questions. 

Good Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh, I just thought of something. 

There is a Poster in our U1 B1 that was recently taking Silica (in pill form) Either Silicia or Horsetail *can't remember which*

And I know she lost quite a bit of weight (even though she was taking it for hair).  I think it speeds up your Metabolism?

I just wanted to share that (since someone posted up thread) that there is quite a bit of Silica in this product.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 23, 2012)

I believe weight loss is very possible with this product. My appetite was nearly out of control in the beginning and now it reduced greatly. I believe by eating clean (giving my body what it needed) I was able to gain control over my appetite.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 23, 2012)

I've lost 3lbs since I started taking MR, it's been a little over a week. I hope not to lose much more.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> How much water were you drinking during the time that you had dry mouth? Just curious. Luv4hair



I am actually big on water intake. I always keep a water bottle with me and drink throughout the day. When I was getting dry mouth I could not stop drinking water lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay so I thought I would provide a couple pics and explanation. I hate this sort of thing because it's hard for me to get camera angles and I know the ladies here are hardcore. This is the start of my documenting growth because I _know_my hair grew a lot in this two weeks but I do not have proof so here's starting pics. I am going to have to document just to see if this is a fluke or if it is constant so I need a starting point and I am doing that now with pics I just took minutes ago. Ideally wish I took them from the beginning but my goal was energy. Gotta start somewhere. 

Soooo.....I th ink my hair grew a significant amount as I just cut it back to about waist last month so I had to report. Either jump to pics or read explanation. Started w black shirt and added yellow over so you could see length better. Also showed root etc so there is no mistaking my hair or how straight my fla iron got it etc. Also my phone camera appears grainy to me. Maybe I should add a flash but I am too tired of all the acrobatics trying to get a pic of my back at the right angle and get all hair in the pic at the same time I got a good workout just taking my own pic.....


Root to prove it's my hair






My flat iron attempt at root and hair on natural hair. Excuse my crooked part. Yeah. I guess I don't like to use combs at all unless necessary so I did it a little too delicately leaving the part uneven. Oh well .The goal was to take 1/4-1/3 of my hair and really flat iron, leaving the other in the blow out light flat ironed stage because it's all going to be braided right back up. But the side that's flat ironed enough can be out for measuring purposes. I'll use the same side again in a month.






Quick explanation.... A couple years back I cut my hair to shoulder. I then protective styled to get it back. The reason was various setbacks: thyroid and human lol...and now anemia. So i have cut constantly in the past.

For one thing my mom's hairstylist (after a visit I decided to let her straighten it at the time)...a couple years back pointed out that the last person who put in supposed layers also used thinning sheers without my permission. I was wondering why it was varying lengths after a supposed minor layering. The first and only time I let someone cut layers and they went crazy layering and thinning my hair. As such these past couple years were spent not only growing but catching up layers AND cutting my hair to catch up the horrid thinning sheer repair cuts. Then cuts to keep it healthy because of extra brittle and dry from graves (thyroid disease) coupled with anemia. I just cut my hair in July an inch and a half and on the fall equinox another inch. So since june 2 1/2 inches cut. you see the bottom where my hand is...I am lightly pulling my hair a the ends so yes...the hair gets thinner....have another inch and a half to cut for all over thickness from the thinning sheer episode. No splits as I also search and destroy.


Current starting point: Is at my hand. Yes it is thinner there and will get a cut soon to solve that (but also did not want to pull the ends hard so grab a few pieces to show full length).







To make a long story short I am coming back from health stuff and human setbacks. So if something allows me to cut and gain faster it's a plus. I only wanted it for energy initially.


Stay tuned....because I am shocked and believe it grew pretty fast. Will check back again late nov...let's see if it is what I think or just my imagination.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2012)

luckiestdestiny

Great Review Ms. Destiny.  

You did a good job explaning and highlighting your Accomplishments.

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 24, 2012)

.....duplicate


----------



## Ltown (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello ladies! 
MonaRae, congrats on weight loss

Luv4hair, sorry for the problems, but be safe for you. 

I haven't had anything good/bad with my intake. I have definately have had problems with other supplements prompted by lhcf that I thought would be good like spirullina/chlorophyll that others haven't so you have to listen to your body. We all won't have the same results, hair growth, energy, weight loss but the product has nutritional values.  Be safe and listen to you bodies ladies!


----------



## napbella (Oct 24, 2012)

napbella said:


> The only update I have is frequent urination, not a bad thing since this is encouraging me to drink more water. Not a fan of water  .


 
Ok an additional update: umm--I'm now verrry regular , that's not a complaint because--well--it's just not. I think I prefer taking liquid vits over pills too.  Still hoping for the decrease in appetite .


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 24, 2012)

Haha guys, my nails are growing faster. I can tell because I just got my nails done on saturday and the polish is moving further and further away from the cuticle.  Fast enough that I notice a slight difference everyday. Who knows yet how things with my hair are going but this is the first time i've taken a supplement and noticed much of a difference, especially this fast! Gonna have to learn how to my nails salon quality, otherwise i'll have to spend a small fortune keeping them done


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 24, 2012)

beingofserenity said:
			
		

> Haha guys, my nails are growing faster. I can tell because I just got my nails done on saturday and the polish is moving further and further away from the cuticle.  Fast enough that I notice a slight difference everyday. Who knows yet how things with my hair are going but this is the first time i've taken a supplement and noticed much of a difference, especially this fast! Gonna have to learn how to my nails salon quality, otherwise i'll have to spend a small fortune keeping them done



Mine too.  And I'm only 14 days in... 16 more to go before I can make a true testament 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gave in and got a bottle so I will be joining you ladies.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry duplicate


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2012)

gvin89

Glad to have you Ms. Lady!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Is it me or the pics are too big for my screen?



Yes they are rather large...embedding pics can be a challenge. I usually use tinypic on the web/email setting.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like we are having some pretty similar experiences.  My nails are still growing fast and strong.  I haven't been experiencing a lot of energy because my monthly friend is finally here. I still haven't had a cycle related breakouts.  Even with taking bcp's my face always breaks out!  I am having to go to the bathroom a lot.  I have become a bit too regular 

I am now starting to experience the weird dreams.  They are not bad dreams, they're just crazy and all over the place.  It is getting easier and easier to wake in the morning.  This is a huge plus for me because I suffer from SAD this time every year and it is really hard to get out of bed and to push myself through the day.  

I hope things are still going strong when I finish the bottle.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Is it me or the pics are too big for my screen?



Mine?   Do I need to resize?


----------



## TdotGirl (Oct 24, 2012)

I just placed my order after the sugar content was clarified. I'm in need of energy and everything else would be a bonus for me! So count me in!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 24, 2012)

Luv4hair I'm glad you were checked by doctors. Your health definitely comes first. Everything will be ok...try not to stress.

luckiestdestiny Thanks for the update. I also got the supplement mostly for energy. Maybe I should start tracking hair growth as well. 

I've taken 2 doses so far. I seem to have gotten an energy burst early this morning. But I'm a teacher so my energy was back to regular/tired by 1pm. I went to the gym after work. I do wake up at 5:30 every day so maybe that's why I'm tired
.. I do have the gas everyone mentioned. Hopefully I get some more energy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Disclaimer: Ladies, please contact the company directly with any questions you may have, and you should see your doctor if you have any issues that arise.*

Hi ladies,

I have contacted Maximum Living to get more information about Mineral Rich.  She is a great person and you can contact her for any further information. Please see the following email that was sent to me:



> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would like to be of help.  I am not sure where to start, but I hope this information helps the ladies in the forum. Feel free to pass this information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 24, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Mine?   Do I need to resize?


Oh, yes...please.  They are fairly large.  I appreciate it


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice & Wavy, thank you so much for obtaining and sharing the info!  Some of my questions were definitely answered


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice & Wavy 

Thanks Ms. Lady for coming through for us and posting Maximum Living's Response.

Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm happy that I was able to bring you ladies some additional information.  If you have any questions, please feel free to contact Kelly.  She will answer quickly too!


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 24, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> I am now starting to experience the weird dreams. They are not bad dreams, they're just crazy and all over the place*. It is getting easier and easier to wake in the morning.* This is a huge plus for me because I suffer from SAD this time every year and it is really hard to get out of bed and to push myself through the day.
> 
> I hope things are still going strong when I finish the bottle.


 
I have noticed this too!!!! Its easier for me to wake up in the morning!

The first day I took it I noticed later on in evening I had  more energy.  I also started having back pain lately. I've been taking MR and I noticed that somehow I have less pain...which is odd. 

I also noticed on my first two days of taking this my stomach would growl, make weird noise.  I'm the type of person who's stomach always makes noises no matter what. I noticed that my stomach is calmer. It makes noise after I take it but the next morning. No noise at all during day time. Keep in mind I take MR in the evening.

Well, I think my next bottle , I will take the one that include aloe vera. Other than that so far so good. I think it in the evenings..so that my stomach


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 24, 2012)

BlackHairDiva said:
			
		

> I have noticed this too!!!! Its easier for me to wake up in the morning!
> 
> The first day I took it I noticed later on in evening I had  more energy.  I also started having back pain lately. I've been taking MR and I noticed that somehow I have less pain...which is odd.
> 
> ...



You know what... This is true for me too.  Getting up is super hard for me.  And now I find myself able to rise and smile; and not be grumpy 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 24, 2012)

I take a probiotic, B complex and biotin along with MR.  I'm just about out of the biotin and will not replace it b/c of the MR.

I've taken these vitamins and probiotic well before I started taking MR and did not see the need to stop.  I do need to replace my multi vitamin and hope to do that very soon.

I think my body is catching up to everyone else.  Yesterday and today I nearly stayed in the restroom.  And belive it or not I'm down another 2 pounds.

My diet is very clean as of Monday and I workout 6 - 7 times a week.  I'm sure this has a lot to do with it but MR is a big help as well.  I notice this week when I sweat during my workout sessions I sweat big drops!  This tell me that MR is doing it thang!_ Hey!_


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, yes...please. They are fairly large. I appreciate it


 
As you wish. I redid on prev page but just incase you don't want to go back I put the short breakdown here. First pic in black then put on yellow realizing you wouldn't be able to _see the length. _I was so annoyed because it took so long to take these and get all the hair in the pics then to have to add a yellow shirt on top! I felt like a contortionist. Quick breakdown below for starting point (yes I've been on it for 2 weeks however I never documented so I'm starting. Original intent was for energy but now that I saw a growth spurt I need to start). Longer breakdown one on previous page with history of my hair, challenges from thyroid, anemia, and cray cray stylist, etc.


Root to prove it's my hair





My flat iron attempt at root and hair. My hair is natural btw. Excuse my crooked part. Yeah..The goal was to take 1/4-1/3 of my hair and really flat iron, leaving the other in the blow out light flat ironed stage bun/braid swirl (that's unraveling as we speak!) because it's all going to be braided right back up. But the side that's flat ironed enough can be out for measuring purposes and will be used next month.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Current starting point: Is at my hand as I pulled a few pieces to show length, as a natural my hair wants to boing up even when straight. Yes it is thinner there (from the thinning sheer episode stylist explained previous page. Almost all of it is cut out now but the last couple inches or inch and a half). Also did not want to pull the ends hard so grab a few pieces to show full length).


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 25, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> You know what... This is true for me too.  Getting up is super hard for me.  And now I find myself able to rise and smile; and not be grumpy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have only taken two doses so far. However I noticed the morning after the first dose, I woke up at 5:30am w/ease! Yay!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 25, 2012)

What the Mineral Rich rep said is true. Its like slow steady energy maybe that's why I didn't notice the effects as much. I was expecting an engine rev not a slow humm. But I noticed I'm able to accomplish a _little_ more while taking it. And with the fibroids growing and making me severely anemic, plus thyroid disease...it does give me more energy than I had before. OUT darn fibroids. I am counting the days till my surgery


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 25, 2012)

I just received mine today. I'm in Canada and I ordered it from Swanson Vitamins. It said 10-15 business days so I was pretty hesitant, but I ordered it late last week and received it today. I was impressed. Can't wait to start taking it!


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok.....I was just awakened by the craziest dream! I woke up scared! It involved a shooting at my school. My students and I were crying and screaming. It was horrible. I was scared to try to go back to school. Also, the gas it horrible! I'm hoping it gets better by the weekend. I do have more energy in the morning, am able to fall asleep and stay asleep at night, and wake up refreshed. I don't want anymore crazy dreams. Ever!!


----------



## Phaer (Oct 25, 2012)

wow!  the only crazy dream I had, was me with waist lenght hair.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 25, 2012)

I love how quickly they shipped my order. I ordered on Saturday night and got it Wednesday night. I only went two days without it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Mine?   Do I need to resize?


Thanks, 



Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> @MonaRae, congrats on weight loss
> 
> @Luv4hair, sorry for the problems, but be safe for you.
> ...


My body didn't do well with it either...I actually got sick.



luckiestdestiny said:


> As you wish. I redid on prev page but just incase you don't want to go back I put the short breakdown here. First pic in black then put on yellow realizing you wouldn't be able to _see the length. _I was so annoyed because it took so long to take these and get all the hair in the pics then to have to add a yellow shirt on top! I felt like a contortionist. Quick breakdown below for starting point (yes I've been on it for 2 weeks however I never documented so I'm starting. Original intent was for energy but now that I saw a growth spurt I need to start). Longer breakdown one on previous page with history of my hair, challenges from thyroid, anemia, and cray cray stylist, etc.
> 
> 
> Root to prove it's my hair
> ...


Thank you so much!  Your hair is longgggggggg!!!!  I believe you that your roots have grown in because I think my hair has gotten longer too.  My hair is so curly though so its hard to do and I haven't put any heat in my hair since I got a good cut a few months ago, but I will post a pic I took last week, and compare it to the end of the month to see.



luckiestdestiny said:


> What the Mineral Rich rep said is true. Its like slow steady energy maybe that's why I didn't notice the effects as much. I was expecting an engine rev not a slow humm. But I noticed I'm able to accomplish a _little_ more while taking it. And with the *fibroids growing and making me severely anemic*, plus thyroid disease...it does give me more energy than I had before. *OUT darn fibroids*. I am counting the days till my surgery


Girlllllllllll, I dealt with those darn fibroids for years.  I refused to have a hysterectomy and I'm grateful I stood my ground.  I am now in perimenopause and my periods have stopped for the last 2 months completely and the fibroids have disappeared, I mean I can't feel them and my abdomen went down alot   Let us know when you are having surgery so I can pray for you.



phyl73 said:


> Ok.....I was just awakened by the craziest dream! I woke up scared! It involved a shooting at my school. My students and I were crying and screaming. It was horrible. I was scared to try to go back to school. Also, the gas it horrible! I'm hoping it gets better by the weekend. I do have more energy in the morning, am able to fall asleep and stay asleep at night, and wake up refreshed. I don't want anymore crazy dreams. Ever!!


I have been having dreams too BUT you know what I think, I think that we are NOW having sound, deep sleep that we aren't use to



Phaer said:


> wow!  the only crazy dream I had, was me with waist lenght hair.


Now, THIS is the dream I want to have


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh, ladies....if you go onto their Facebook page "Maximum Living" and LIKE it, they will be doing a "GIVE AWAY" soon of a bottle of Mineral Rich!

Here's the link:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Maximum-Living-Quality-Supplements/127134133964798

I hope I win!!!

I hope you win too 

ETA:
IDareT'sHair
@sweetgal
@faithVA
@BrownSkin2
@luckiestdestiny
@jancan7
@JFemme
@Coffee
@Shay72
@Ltown
@Golden75
@Mleah
@freecurl
@cutenss
@Lilmama1011
@Adel10
@CurlyMoo
@MuseofTroy
@Nice & Wavy
@Lymegreen
@bebezazueta
@beingofserenity
@Supergirl
@pinkness27
@aquajoyice
@TonicaG
@greight
@Kerryann
@DDTexlaxed
@Solitude
@jayjaycurlz
@sweetnlow06
@DominicanBrazilian82
@greenandchic
@Fhrizzball
@BlackHairDiva
@suns4i6e
@reeko43
@fancypants007
@naturalfinally
@Poohbear
@MissSenegal
@Gracie
@MsEveMarie
@QTPie
@MISSYMA
@AtlantaJJ
@serenity34
@IronButterfly


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy you are on the ball!  Thanks!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> @Nice & Wavy you are on the ball!  Thanks!


YW!  I love this challenge, I love MR and I love you ladies


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 25, 2012)

Uhm you know I liked and posted on that sucker


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like the party is over here. Wish i could join but, I'm terribly allergic to cherries. 

Wishing you all the best and I'll be watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Uhm you know I liked and posted on that sucker


...I know you did!!!



NJoy said:


> Looks like the party is over here. Wish i could join but, I'm terribly allergic to cherries.
> 
> Wishing you all the best and I'll be watching from the sidelines.


Oh, I thought it was strawberries?  Hmmmm....well, I wish you could join too!


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 25, 2012)

I got mine last night. Within 15 minutes i felt a little surge of energy and a scalp tingle for about 5 minutes. Within an hour this horrible muscle soreness i felt in my left side inside thigh decreased considerably. So far i like it and the cherry flavour is awesome.

Just drank it again and im feeling that little scalp tingle on my right side.

NJoy i called them and they said that part of the cherry flavour is derived directly from cherries. Too bad.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

guyanesesista said:


> I got mine last night. Within 15 minutes i felt a little surge of energy and a scalp tingle for about 5 minutes. Within an hour this horrible muscle soreness i felt in my left side inside thigh decreased considerably. So far i like it and the cherry flavour is awesome.
> 
> Just drank it again and im feeling that little scalp tingle on my right side.
> 
> @NJoy i called them and they said that part of the *cherry flavour is derived directly from cherries. *Too bad.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been following this thread and would love to join. I've already ordered 2 bottles and they came today. I opened up the box and took my 2 Tbs  followed by a bottle of water. Love the taste and cant wait to have some of the results you ladies are having..... Day 1 for me


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll be placing an order soon, I have to finish up my current hair vitamins. I am on a personal use it up or throw it out challenge for supplements and hair products! 

I'm  so please keep posting results!!

ETA: After reading all the reviews, it's getting harder for me not to place an order. My problem is that I have 3/4 of a full bottle of Futurebiotics Hair Skin and Nails and 2 bottles of Alta Health Products Silica w/Bioflavonoids.  I'm always overlapping my purchases #wasteful 

I wonder how much overlap these supplements have.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 25, 2012)

Doing my length check tonight.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'll be placing an order soon, I have to finish up my current hair vitamins. I am on a personal use it up or throw it out challenge for supplements and hair products!
> 
> I'm  so please keep posting results!!
> 
> ...


I take my hair vitamins every other day...if that helps at all.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Oct 25, 2012)

Ordered mine today, add me to the list please!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 25, 2012)

I could use an energy boost and have been meaning to get back on some kind of multivitamin anyway.  I'll go see how much it costs.  How much is everyone taking?  Is it just like 1tbsp a day?  Straight?


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 25, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> I could use an energy boost and have been meaning to get back on some kind of multivitamin anyway.  I'll go see how much it costs.  How much is everyone taking?  Is it just like 1tbsp a day?  Straight?



I'm taking 2 tbsp straight & chase it with 8 oz water. Got through Zumba & spinning at a high intensity & still hanging in there.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey can someone send me a link to where to buy it?


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 25, 2012)

deleted post


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & wavy girl lol u saw it hahahaha


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Nice & wavy girl lol u saw it hahahaha


Ohhhhhhh.....now I know, hahahahahaha


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Hey can someone send me a link to where to buy it?


Quoted so someone can tell her where you get your MR from!!!

You can look here to find distributors too:
http://www.maximumliving.com/vitamin-supplements-adults/mineralrich/


----------



## Phaer (Oct 25, 2012)

I get mines from Amazon.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ordered from Amazon initially but if I decide to continue using MR I think I will go with this site:

http://www.valleynaturals.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=935be317-69b9-42f5-bcff-6bad7e6bc3cb&gas=mineral rich

I like that it is $21.99 and free shipping over $60.  I would order three at a time and not have to worry about running out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to our Newest Challengers!:welcome3:

@liteskinshowdy
@growinstrong


And @AtlantaJJ and itismehmmkay If you decide to join, please come back and update.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 25, 2012)

Just ordered 2 more bottles to last me the rest of 2012!  Excited & can't wait to see the updates.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 25, 2012)

I usually drink a lot of water throughout the day, but in the 3 days I've been taking MR I've had to up my intake.  My husband bought me one of those huge cups from a truck stop and I usually drink one of those (64 oz.) a day.  Today I drank two of them and will be drinking more water in a few.  I find that I'm always thirsty and TMI extremely "regular".  I'm hoping it lose some belly and back fat, but not my bottom.  I need that!  

I'm currently in a sew-in and will try to stay in it until December.  I can hardly wait to see how much hair growth I get.  It sure is coming in nicely in "other" areas.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 25, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Just ordered 2 more bottles to last me the rest of 2012! Excited & can't wait to see the updates.


 I'm about to do the same!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2012)

I bought another Bottle as well.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 25, 2012)

reeko43 THANKS!  I should have came to this thread before I ordered again. Paid almost $52 for 2 bottles with shipping. Could have had 3 bottles for $10/11 more dollars. I'll try next time.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> YW!  I love this challenge, I love MR and I love you ladies




Awww, you are sweet and your informative posts are really appreciated


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 25, 2012)

guyanesesista said:
			
		

> I got mine last night. Within 15 minutes i felt a little surge of energy and a scalp tingle for about 5 minutes. Within an hour this horrible muscle soreness i felt in my left side inside thigh decreased considerably. So far i like it and the cherry flavour is awesome.
> 
> Just drank it again and im feeling that little scalp tingle on my right side.
> 
> NJoy i called them and they said that part of the cherry flavour is derived directly from cherries. Too bad.



After drinking it this morning that thigh pain is almost nonexistent. Up to last night before I drank it for the first time it had felt like I had pulled a muscle, like real bad muscle strain. Now the area just feels tight like I just need to stretch. I'll do my length check later when I get off work tonight cuz I'll going back under my wig by next week. This came just in time.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 25, 2012)

I see y'all about to have them run out.  I am going to order some more before its all gone.


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 25, 2012)

I have noticed softer skin no lotion needed and my heels no more cracked dry heels I think this  MR is  helping my dry skin have started taking 2 tablespoons again stopped when it increased my appetite to one tablespoon. My energy is steady no more wanting to take an afternoon nap.   I am keeping a watchful eye on my crown area.  I need to take a picture of my crown tonight and follow its progress

Does anyone else taste vinegar in the MR? It's not strong I just taste a hint of it maybe not


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2012)

jancan7

When I first decribed it I said it was like a Cherry ACV Taste.  Would you agree?  It has a bit of a kick like ACV, but with a Splash of Cherry.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 25, 2012)

I got mine last week. I have been looking at it everyday. I am kind of afraid.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> Awww, you are sweet and your informative posts are really appreciated


Thank you....


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> jancan7
> 
> When I first decribed it I said it was like a Cherry ACV Taste.  Would you agree?  It has a bit of a kick like ACV, but with a Splash of Cherry.


Your right! Heeeeeeeeee it does not  taste bad at all I will drink it sort of holding my breath then drinking a lot of water afterwards.   Oh yea something else after taking an omega 3 After 20 mins I felt so good just a well being wanting to conquer the world kinda feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Yes Ms. Lady You've been a God-send.  Your Research has been extremely helpful.  And you keep me laughin'.

This is a Great Thread Ladies.  I appreciate all of your Participation.  

And Lawd...I hope they don't jack the price up on us.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 25, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I got mine last week. I have been looking at it everyday. I am kind of afraid.



HanaKuroi, just close your eyes and jump.  It's really not bad


----------



## amwcah (Oct 25, 2012)

I received mine today and took it immediately.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh and when I talked to them I asked if they had an unflavoured version and they said no cuz it's pretty nasty without flavouring. You wouldn't be able to swallow it. Why did I ask about an unflavoured version? I wanted to try it on my scalp.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 25, 2012)

reeko43 said:
			
		

> Ordered from Amazon initially but if I decide to continue using MR I think I will go with this site:
> 
> http://www.valleynaturals.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=935be317-69b9-42f5-bcff-6bad7e6bc3cb&gas=mineral rich
> 
> I like that it is $21.99 and free shipping over $60.  I would order three at a time and not have to worry about running out.



This is the vendor I used and I ordered 3 bottles for that reason. Gifted 1 to my sis.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Yes Ms. Lady You've been a God-send.  Your Research has been extremely helpful.  And you keep me laughin'.
> 
> ...


Awww...thank you   Glad I could help in some small way and I'm glad to keep you laughin, cause I love to laugh...I do it all the time!


----------



## Coffee (Oct 25, 2012)

The past couple of days I have gone from 4 vicodin  per day for pain to 2 per day. Now, that's huge change for me. A lot of my joint pain has lessened. I will keep an extra bottle on hand, so I don't run out~.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 26, 2012)

I need like 3 more bottles of this stuff man. My thigh muscle soreness is gone. I still amazed. I don't even care about the hair benefits right now.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey ladies, I haven't really checked in much, but I believe I'm on day 5. I've been taking it everyday. I'm not quite sure about the energy surge, but I can say this much, I'm experiencing insomnia like no other. I've also been pretty fatigued lately.  Not quite sure what's going on, but I'm monitoring this.

Glad u all are experiencing the benefits of these vitamins. I may need to detox and tweek my diet. We'll see....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cutenss (Oct 26, 2012)

I ordered mine from valley naturals too.  I received my order in two days.  I am still taking it everyday.  No energy yet.  But I still enjoy taking it.  I just may need to be using it longer.  I started on the 15th, so it hasn't even been two weeks.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 26, 2012)

16 days in ladies... and call me crazy, but is the hair in the direct middle of my head touching my collarbone?  Goodnight *peacesign*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 26, 2012)

Any two weeks plus ladies noticing increased length?  Seriously... Stretch a piece...


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Oct 26, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I didn't post in the other thread but would like to join the challenge if that's okay. I ordered 2 bottles today so will start whenever they arrive -- likely 10 - 14 days since they're going to Canada. Currently I'm protective styling with crochet braids and will do this for the entire winter. In terms of supplements, I take MSM and am finishing up my 3rd month of Viviscal. With Viviscal, I didn't see any diff in my growth rate so won't reorder when its done. Looking forward to the increased energy most of all, hair growth would be a nice bonus. Btw ladies, I sourced another vendor who sells MineralRich, this one sells it cheaper and ships north of the border for any Canadiians whose interested http://webstore.mhclife.com/lesea/ProductInfo.aspx?productID=15


 

hair4today - did you end up receiving your order? Were there any 'surprise' xtra charges for shipping to Canada?


----------



## Phaer (Oct 26, 2012)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't really checked in much, but I believe I'm on day 5. I've been taking it everyday. I'm not quite sure about the energy surge, but I can say this much, I'm experiencing insomnia like no other. I've also been pretty fatigued lately.  Not quite sure what's going on, but I'm monitoring this.
> 
> Glad u all are experiencing the benefits of these vitamins. I may need to detox and tweek my diet. We'll see....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



are you taking it at night?


----------



## hair4today (Oct 26, 2012)

jayjaycurlz said:


> hair4today - did you end up receiving your order? Were there any 'surprise' xtra charges for shipping to Canada?


jayjaycurlz, I placed the order on the 13th (Saturday), it shipped on the 15th (Monday) and it arrived on the 22nd (the following Monday) via Canada Post. There were no extra charges, duties or taxes added on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

Mernin Divas!

Happy Weekend Everyone.

Still gettin' down with M-R


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Any two weeks plus ladies noticing increased length?  Seriously... Stretch a piece...



I measured two sections of my hair maybe the day after I started taking MR.  My hair is french braided right now since I am wearing a wig.  However, when I finish the bottle, I plan to do a length check.  I am a slow to average grower, 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch(in warmer months).  Can't wait to see...


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 26, 2012)

So when people were saying that they were having crazier, more vivid dreams, I just laughed because I always have crazy dreams, but I think there may be something extra there now.  I have a lot of dreams where something terrible is happening and I'm helpless and kind of watch it happen not knowing how to stop it, and in my dream I always feel like I'm the worst person in the world, but then when I wake up I'm like, "ehh, that was dumb, I wouldn't do that."  Basically, I'm not really myself.  I'm like a shell of myself.

Well, I just had a dream where I felt like I was still me and the things I was saying were things that I could say if I was awake.  It was kind of a semi lucid dream, because even though what I said was plausible and made sense, the reaction of my dream characters to what I said did not make sense and I remember thinking that in the dream.  "This doesn't add up." Because I knew what the right answer was in real life, but the dream characters were giving me a different response.  It was kind of cool.  It was like I was myself (but a gentler, more openly sensitive version of myself, like who I was as a little kid), in the same world, but everything was topsy turvy.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not measuring my hair.  It feels too soon to do so (I'm just afraid of being disappointed, haha).


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Any two weeks plus ladies noticing increased length? Seriously... Stretch a piece...


 

You know...I was wondering if I was loosing my mind. I am almost at 2 weeks and I have mini twists. They have been in for almost 2 weeks and they look about a month old. It's weird.... 

Anyone else?


----------



## baddison (Oct 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies this the Official 6 Month Mineral Rich Challenge.
> 
> First of All Big Shout Out to @sweetgal for starting the Original Mineral Rich Thread. I believe in giving Honor where Honor is Due.
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair sweetgal - Ladies, please add me to this challenge.  I will be starting November 1st for 90days.  My 3 month supply has arrived.  Looking forward to great things for both body and hair!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 26, 2012)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't really checked in much, but I believe I'm on day 5. I've been taking it everyday. I'm not quite sure about the energy surge, but I can say this much, I'm experiencing insomnia like no other. I've also been pretty fatigued lately. Not quite sure what's going on, but I'm monitoring this.
> 
> Glad u all are experiencing the benefits of these vitamins. I may need to detox and tweek my diet. We'll see....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
justicefighter1913

I had issues (_albeit small_) when I started taking MR (_weight gain, a very slight headache the 1st day and I was lethargic_).  Cleaning up my diet did wonders for me.  

After cleaning up my diet I lost the weight I gained and then some and my energy kicked in.  For me I must pratice eating clean to reap the benefits of MR.  Oh and make sure you intake plenty of water.


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 26, 2012)

day 2..... no energy boost yet and I'm killing all the holloween candy . I really need that no craving sweets side effect to kick in before I have some disappointed trick or treaters .


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 26, 2012)

I was almost at checkout and thought....I'm doing too much.  I'm not even going to use all that JBCO that I ordered so I need to chill.  BUT...

I think I might go ahead and get a couple of bottles.  Couldn't hurt lol.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 26, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> Ordered from Amazon initially but if I decide to continue using MR I think I will go with this site:
> 
> http://www.valleynaturals.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=935be317-69b9-42f5-bcff-6bad7e6bc3cb&gas=mineral rich
> 
> I like that it is $21.99 and free shipping over $60.  I would order three at a time and not have to worry about running out.



reeko43 You broke me down. I'm ordering 3 bottles from this site today!


----------



## MicheePrings (Oct 26, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> jayjaycurlz, I placed the order on the 13th (Saturday), it shipped on the 15th (Monday) and it arrived on the 22nd (the following Monday) via Canada Post. There were no extra charges, duties or taxes added on.



May I ask how much you paid for shipping because I was about  to order two bottles from that same vendor but the shipping came up to $20 (to Brampton, ON), so I ended up ordering from Swanson Health and paid $14 for shipping

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 26, 2012)

Woke up this morning feeling all energized and ish. I normally feel like crap, groggy. I went to bed at about 4 & woke up an hour ago. Normally I can't sleep that amount of time without feeling like poop. Bout to length check and drink that MR. I'm thinking about drinking some acv and water before drinking to clear things out a bit for better absorption. Maybe drink the acv before bed? What do you ladies think?

Eta: just had my two tbs of MR and 8oz water, I added 1/2tbs acv to the water. I'll see how that works. Do y'all take the MR with food or do you take it on an empty stomach then eat after. How long to do you wait to eat? I take it on an empty stomach on the morning and wait 30 to 60 minutes to eat.

Less than 10 minutes in and I'm getting that creepy crawly feeling on the right side of my scalp. Feels tiny more intense and and feels like its covering tiny bit more ground than the beginning. This is my 4th day.(I think)


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2012)

Good morning ladies!
I'm still taking my MR, nothing new for me. I was already taking an enriched vitamin supplement and the body only use what it needs. 

So anyone not seeing/feeling anything yet it maybe your body don't need it or that you are already taking other supplements and or are eating  healthy. 

The body is strange

I'm going to stop taking my pill forms to see what benefits I will get from MR.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay I went ahead and bought two bottles.  I plan to just take 1tbsp, so each bottle should last me 2mths or so...so 4mths worth.  I'm assuming I should get mine by Nov. 1st in time to start w/ everybody.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 26, 2012)

Blearghhhhhhh! Slight burn. Sour cherry with a kick in the back of your throat. 

Is it better cold?


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 26, 2012)

My length as of today, day 4. Blow dried hair, natural 4ab.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 26, 2012)

After you open it you will need to put it in the refrig.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 26, 2012)

Dang really? I've had it outside the last 4 days. Think it will still work good? MonaRae


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't want to count my eggs before they are hatch but my roots oh my roots u know what I'm going to wait until I finish the bottle first before I get on some holy mackerel batman MR is the ish behavior


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Any two weeks plus ladies noticing increased length?  Seriously... Stretch a piece...





beingofserenity said:


> I'm not measuring my hair.  It feels too soon to do so (I'm just afraid of being disappointed, haha).


I'm going to wait....I know something is happening, but I want to wait....


----------



## MsEveMarie (Oct 26, 2012)

Ugh sooo I've been so preoccupied with my Halloween costume for this weekend...I COMPLETELY forgot about taking my mineral rich all week!! Grrr I'm going to put it on my going to put it on my phone calendar...


----------



## yodie (Oct 26, 2012)

Are you ladies drinking the aloe formula? 
Are you mixing it with water or juice? 

Thanks.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 26, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Okay I went ahead and bought two bottles.  I plan to just take 1tbsp, so each bottle should last me 2mths or so...so 4mths worth.  I'm assuming I should get mine by Nov. 1st in time to start w/ everybody.



I think those only taking 1 tbsp have not notice ant difference, to see results you must take the recommended dosage.  see poses up thread.


----------



## MiWay (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been taking it for almost 2 weeks now.  It makes me sleepy...definitely no increase in energy.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 26, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Okay I went ahead and bought two bottles.  I plan to just take 1tbsp, so each bottle should last me 2mths or so...so 4mths worth.  I'm assuming I should get mine by Nov. 1st in time to start w/ everybody.



I think those only taking 1 tbsp have not notice ant difference, to see results you must take the recommended dosage.  see postings up thread.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait....I know something is happening, but I want to wait....



I take the recommended dosage and I swear my hair has really grown... I didn't measure it.   I'm basing my findings on visual only.  I was sectioning my hair to detangle and moisturize and was PLEASANTLY surprised.  I'll wait as well to measure.  I'm waiting anyway for my relaxer in exactly two weeks.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 26, 2012)

Phaer said:
			
		

> I think those only taking 1 tbsp have not notice ant difference, to see results you must take the recommended dosage.  see poses up thread.



I agree....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

yodie said:


> Are you ladies drinking the aloe formula?
> Are you mixing it with water or juice?
> 
> Thanks.


 Yodie!!!  I'm drinking the regular one with water!



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I take the recommended dosage and I swear my hair has really grown... I didn't measure it.   I'm basing my findings on visual only.  I was sectioning my hair to detangle and moisturize and was PLEASANTLY surprised.  I'll wait as well to measure.  I'm waiting anyway for my relaxer in exactly two weeks.


I believe you girl.  I can tell the difference in mine too!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 26, 2012)

guyanesesista said:


> Dang really? I've had it outside the last 4 days. Think it will still work good? @MonaRae


 
I'm sure it will be fine since we are getting into the colder season right now. But put it in the refrigerator when you can. I believe it says so on the bottle.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 26, 2012)

Dang it's good I got two bottles then.  So I'll take 2 tbsp.  Is anyone taking the 2 tbsp separately throughout the day or at the same time?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

baddison

Welcome to the 6 month M-R Challenge you are added.  Thank you for participating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

yodie

Hey Ms. Yodie! 

I take 2 Tablespoons like I'm taking Cough Syrup (or something) and then I finish it up with water.  Because I'm taking water for my other supplements.

I guess it wouldn't make any difference if you mixed it, I don't tho'.


----------



## yodie (Oct 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair,
I'm in. I already have some minerals here in liquid form (didn't take them) and capsule, but I'll try these for 3 months and see what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

yodie

So, are you using Mineral Rich by _Maximum Living_ or some other brand of Liquid Minerals?  

Please share.


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 26, 2012)

Been lurking this thread for a minute. Finally made the decision to purchase a bottle and give it a try. So count me in on the challenge! 
I'm currently taking Viviscal and a multi vitamin. Hopefully the three of them work well together. My body will only take what it needs anyway.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 26, 2012)

Phaer and MonaRae:

I take the MR in the morning...first thing on an empty stomach and I chase it down with a full glass of H20.  Now, I'm not going to lie, by the time I hit the office, I've likely guzzled a cup of coffee to boot :/.  I agree with both of you, I need to up the H20 and clean up my diet.  The coffee may have to go...it didn't affect me before, but maybe with the MR, it might be too much.  Not quite sure yet.  

Keep the observations coming ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

aishasoleil said:


> Been lurking this thread for a minute. Finally made the decision to purchase a bottle and give it a try. *So count me in on the challenge! *
> *I'm currently taking Viviscal* and a multi vitamin. Hopefully the three of them work well together. My body will only take what it needs anyway.


 
aishasoleil

Welcome to the exciting M-R Challenge!  I Got Ya' Down

I'm also taking Viviscal....So We'll have to compare notes.


----------



## yodie (Oct 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> yodie
> 
> So, are you using Mineral Rich by _Maximum Living_ or some other brand of Liquid Minerals?
> 
> Please share.


Hiiiiii.

I have a different brand of liquid minerals that I never took consistently. I just ordered Mineral Rich and will use that for the next three months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

The Order I placed yesterday (Swanson's Vitamins) Shipped today! *2nd time I've ordered M-R from them*

@yodie Welcome To the Challenge Yodie.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 26, 2012)

Coffee said:


> The past couple of days I have gone from 4 vicodin per day for pain to 2 per day. Now, that's huge change for me. A lot of my joint pain has lessened. I will keep an extra bottle on hand, so I don't run out~.


 

OMG, thank you so much for mentioning this. I was having major back pains the last 2 weeks. Somehow, the pain is getting less and less noticeable. It's the MR..strange.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 26, 2012)

justicefighter1913 said:


> @Phaer and @MonaRae:
> 
> I take the MR in the morning...first thing on an empty stomach and I chase it down with a full glass of H20. Now, I'm not going to lie, by the time I hit the office, I've likely guzzled a cup of coffee to boot :/. I agree with both of you, I need to up the H20 and clean up my diet. The coffee may have to go...it didn't affect me before, but maybe with the MR, it might be too much. Not quite sure yet.
> 
> Keep the observations coming ladies!


 
I, like you drink a cup of coffee with organic creamer (365 brand) every work day morning.  I thought about giving it up but _nah _


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 26, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> I, like you drink a cup of coffee with organic creamer (365 brand) every work day morning. I thought about giving it up but _nah _


 
I cut down my consumption of coffee. I used to drink a cup of mocha with 3 shot of expression daily. Since starting this, I stopped drinking coffee since I dont feel tired anymore. I'm quite happy.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 26, 2012)

MicheePrings said:


> May I ask how much you paid for shipping because I was about  to order two bottles from that same vendor but the shipping came up to $20 (to Brampton, ON), so I ended up ordering from Swanson Health and paid $14 for shipping
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


MicheePrings, I bought 2 bottles and paid $20 to ship both. This vendor sells M-R for $20.10 so total cost incl shipping for the 2 bottles was $60.20 which worked out to apprx $30 each bottle. With Swanson, M-R is $23.29 plus $14 to ship for ttl cost of approx $38 per bottle. Bottom line Swanson is $2 less if you're buying a single bottle but $8 more if you buy more than one.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 26, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> Dang it's good I got two bottles then.  So I'll take 2 tbsp.  Is anyone taking the 2 tbsp separately throughout the day or at the same time?



Hi lady. I take mine all at once. I use one of those disposable mouthwash cups & eyeball it but I think I'm taking a little more than 2 tbsp. oh well


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Hi lady. I take mine all at once. I use one of those disposable mouthwash cups & eyeball it but I think I'm taking a little more than 2 tbsp. oh well


Get one of these:







This is what I use.  I got mine from either Bed, Bath and Beyond or Ikea, I can't remember.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmm don't want to come in here and make any definite claims just yet  (cause its only been 5 days) but ladies my sparse edges that haven't responded to any  growth aids, oils, supplements in the 2+ yrs that I 've been on my HHJ just started to sprout some hairs...OMG can't believe but it appears my hairline is filling in.  I'm excited about the possibilities.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg hair4today I hope it does that for me too. I'm having some issues with my edges. 

I use a plastic kitchen measuring spoon to take mine. So I get exactly two table spoons. Is that ok?


----------



## hair4today (Oct 26, 2012)

guyanesesista said:


> Omg hair4today I hope it does that for me too. I'm having some issues with my edges.
> 
> I use a plastic kitchen measuring spoon to take mine. So I get exactly two table spoons. Is that ok?


You and me both guyanesesista.  I really was in it for energy but now I'm seeing progress with my edges..it sooo on.lol.  I think regular kitchen spoons should be just fine. I'm using those little plastic cups that comes in children's Tylenol -- they're exactly 2 tbsp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

hair4today said:


> *I think regular kitchen spoons should be just fine.* I'm using those little plastic cups that comes in children's Tylenol -- they're exactly 2 tbsp.


 
That's what I've been using. Didn't even think about one of those cups and it might make me use more.

I'm Heavy-Handed. The Spoon will keep me legit....


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Welcome to the exciting M-R Challenge!  I Got Ya' Down
> 
> I'm also taking Viviscal....So We'll have to compare notes.



LOL! Thanks! 
Yes, we can definitely compare notes. I'm curious to see how it works for me this time around (I took it for 3-4 months last year) and I would love to see how it works for others!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

aishasoleil

I started taking Viviscal in July.  I made a comittment that I would use it for at least a year.

So far so good.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm in  - placed my order - I will be using a old Nyquil cup for my daily dosage...will get the whole family involved...


----------



## MicheePrings (Oct 26, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> MicheePrings, I bought 2 bottles and paid $20 to ship both. This vendor sells M-R for $20.10 so total cost incl shipping for the 2 bottles was $60.20 which worked out to apprx $30 each bottle. With Swanson, M-R is $23.29 plus $14 to ship for ttl cost of approx $38 per bottle. Bottom line Swanson is $2 less if you're buying a single bottle but $8 more if you buy more than one.



Ok, thank you. I think I will give the other vendor a try next time I order.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coffee (Oct 26, 2012)

I use a communion cup for mine. It's just about 1oz, so I take 2 communion cups daily.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 26, 2012)

I use my measuring scale and measure out 30g each morning.  I count calories so this comes natural for me.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 26, 2012)

Checking in: Been talking it every day, faithfully.  I like that it's been balancing out my mood a bit, and I have noticed that it cuts down on my sugar cravings.  I still want sugar, but way not as much.  I also noticed that the more I take it, the better it tastes....so, I like it now.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 27, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Hi lady. I take mine all at once. I use one of those disposable mouthwash cups & eyeball it but I think I'm taking a little more than 2 tbsp. oh well



I take it all at once.  I use one if those cups that comes with most over the counter liquid medicines.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Get one of these:
> 
> This is what I use.  I got mine from either Bed, Bath and Beyond or Ikea, I can't remember.



You are a genius!   Thanks I'll check BBB.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been taking it since Tuesday morning. So today I had my 5th dose. I don't mind the taste. I grew up taking way worse tasting liquid and solid vitamins...

*cough* twinlab liquid super b-complex *cough*

I have noticed that I have an easier time waking up early. My body automatically wakes me up early and I am not groggy when I wake. I work w/children and then go to the gym after work, so by the end of the day I am still exhausted. I still take my pre-natals and extra vitamin C. I don't have excess gas anymore *yay* Hopefully I will begin to feel more energy later in the day.

eta: I've been using regular kitchen spoons.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 27, 2012)

When yall say kitchen spoons you mean measuring spoons right? Silverware spoons would not be the right dosage at all. One ounce is more than you think. There are eight ounces in a cup. Two tablespoons (measuring spoons) is one ounce.

 I also use my tiny glass measuring cup that is for extracts. I bought mine at the grocery store years ago. It looks like a shot glass.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> When yall say kitchen spoons you mean measuring spoons right? Silverware spoons would not be the right dosage at all. One ounce is more than you think. There are eight ounces in a cup. Two tablespoons (measuring spoons) is one ounce.
> 
> I also use my tiny glass measuring cup that is for extracts. I bought mine at the grocery store years ago. It looks like a shot glass.



I've been using kitchen table spoons (the large ones). I think I'll get some cheap measuring spoons or cup next time I go out.


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 27, 2012)

day 3 and I've definitely noticed the dry mouth thing, so I'm upping my water intake. No changes in appetite yet and I am using a measuring spoon for my method of choice. I liked the taste of MR from day one .


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 27, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I take the recommended dosage and I swear my hair has really grown... I didn't measure it.   I'm basing my findings on visual only.  I was sectioning my hair to detangle and moisturize and was PLEASANTLY surprised.  I'll wait as well to measure.  I'm waiting anyway for my relaxer in exactly two weeks.


When did you get your last relaxer?


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anyone else start to feel ill when they sleep in too much?  I don't have trouble waking up, and I naturally wake up pretty early, I just don't like getting out of bed.  I've noticed that the more I try to sleep past that optimal point the more my body hurts and I feel sick and groggy.  When I wake up at my optimal time, I feel healthy and refreshed.  I also think I am getting the increased energy with Mineral Rich.  The difference is that it's not an energy boost for me, just an increase over the course of the day.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 27, 2012)

jancan7 said:
			
		

> When did you get your last relaxer?



My last relaxer was June 21st (Thursday).  This past Thursday put me at 18 weeks post.  I am planning to relax at 20 weeks.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 27, 2012)

I measure with a 1 tbsp measuring spoon... so I take two of them  

I will say this... At first I didn't feel the energy and I doubted the supplement for that reason.  Now, I know for sure it gives an energy boost because it has become so much easier to get things done.  I woke up this morning at 8am (usually I wake up on Saturdays around 11ish), co-washed my hair, applied my DC relaxer style, made an outstanding breakfast (inclusive of homemade cornbread) and am now sitting under my heating cap... and it's only 10:30am.  For some that might be normal, but for me, it's everything but.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay....so I had another crazy dream.  This time it was about my son wanting to move out, an old house/school that I was inheriting, angry people, etc.  My goodness! 

Anyway, I have found that I do not crave sugar as much.  My second day into MR, I could not stop eating candy.  It was sort of like my body resisting going through some type of detox and I inhaled about 7 or 8 snack sized candy bars.  Yesterday, day 4 of MR, I went to the movies with my husband and ordered chocolate chip cookies stuffed with marshmallows.  I tried to eat one forkfull and could not.  It was too much.  Not let me say, I LOVE desserts!  It was a big deal because I normally want dessert before a meal.

Still finding I'm extremely windy , but not as hungry as I normally am.  It's almost like after day 3 something inside me changed and I'm not as hungry anymore.  I will keep updating on the progress.  I'm sooo looking forward to Decmeber and checking my length.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> I've been taking it since Tuesday morning. So today I had my 5th dose. I don't mind the taste. I grew up taking way worse tasting liquid and solid vitamins...
> 
> *cough* twinlab liquid super b-complex *cough*
> 
> ...


 

Did you change the way you were eating? What day did you notice the gas going away?


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Me too! It tastes great!


----------



## Nayna (Oct 27, 2012)

I take mine in a small shot glass lol.  Besides being more regular I haven't noticed much else. Especially not on the energy thing. We shall see I'm only on day 4 so I'm not expecting much just yet.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Did you change the way you were eating? What day did you notice the gas going away?




I noticed not so much gas around the third day. I haven't changed the way I was eating, though I have been eating cleaner than usual for the past couple weeks (before starting MR).


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 27, 2012)

I am SOLD on the energy!  I did workout for pink at my gym which included 45 minutes of Zumba, 45 minutes of spinning, 1 hour of Body Pump & 45 minutes of "the Barre Method". All I had before the workouts was my MR & H2O. Got through it all at high intensity & still feel great. Also woke up at 3 AM (slept 6 hours) & did a mani/pedi & packed my gym bag all before heading to the gym. MR has me in beast mode all the time!


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 27, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> My last relaxer was June 21st (Thursday).  This past Thursday put me at 18 weeks post.  I am planning to relax at 20 weeks.


Wow! Can't wait to see your beautiful results.  My last relaxer/texlax was the first week in Sept I was natural no more I am going to relax end of Nov can't wait

Thaanks


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 27, 2012)

bebezazueta _Alright nah!  That's what I'm talking bout!_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2012)

You Ladies Are Great!

I love the Encouragement coming from this Challenge.

This is going to be an Amazing 6 months!

Keep Up the Good Work Divas!


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> I noticed not so much gas around the third day. I haven't changed the way I was eating, though I have been eating cleaner than usual for the past couple weeks (before starting MR).


 
That's great news! I have noticed a decrease today, but I must say I haven't had much to eat today either.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Ladies Are Great!
> 
> I love the Encouragement coming from this Challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for starting the thread


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 27, 2012)

Im taking the one with aloe Yodie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Lovin' all the Support. 

Girl....We are _Rich_ in Minerals


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Lovin' all the Support.
> 
> Girl....We are _Rich_ in Minerals


....I'm right here!


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been in braids say 1 month and 4 days I think... I've been taking MR for about 2 weeks now and I surely have more growth than I would with 1 month of braids......

I'm not taking out my braids until the end of Nov.. Lets see the developments


----------



## Ltown (Oct 27, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> I, like you drink a cup of coffee with organic creamer (365 brand) every work day morning.  I thought about giving it up but _nah _



I tried to give up coffee after a dose its not enough to sustain me, headache the next day.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 28, 2012)

Since taking MR my dreams have gradually been getting crazier and crazier. I had a dream that my Chinese brother was trying to throw me into traffic and kill me because I didn't eat all the food on my plate. Now what the hell is that? I don't even have Chinese relatives!! There i was fighting with this dude so he won't throw me in front of an on coming car  And that's only part of the craziness that happened in my head during slumber.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 28, 2012)

^^^^^ Lolololol.  Your chinese brother.

I had a crazy dream that I was on the titanic. I could feel it swirling around. It was a long, epic movie dream. The detail was amazing.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 28, 2012)

My dreams have been very active lately, like long drawn out movies, but, after that first crazy one about the raping of skeletons, I forget them as soon as I wake up except for bits and pieces.  The only thing I remember from last night was that my 3 year old son spoke for the first time in this deep gravelly voice.  Like he'd been smoking all his life! 

I will say, though, yesterday my energy was off the hook and chain!  After my MR dose, I had an 8 oz protein drink and a cup of black tea for breakfast.  I ate a couple of tangerines too.  Went to the gym and flew through my work out like the bionic woman.  Usually I nap around 2pm when my son goes down.

Forget about it!  I was energized ALL DAY.  That never happens.  NEVER.  And I mean NEVER.  I sure hope all this energy makes it to my hair folicles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2012)

IronButterfly said:


> *I sure hope all this energy makes it to my hair folicles.*


 
IronButterfly

......Right


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 28, 2012)

day 4 and I'm still gassy and it stink  (TMI). Hopefully this is the detoxing process and it goes away soon. Still loving the drink and feeling more and more energized each day.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not have any crazy dream but I did vividly dream that I was driving a silver Toyota Camry.  It felt pretty good too!


----------



## Phaer (Oct 28, 2012)

Went to sleep at 3 am woke up at 8:30 and went to the gym.  I worked out for 1.5 hours.  been running around buying flashlight and other things for this frankenstorm, then came home and decide to reorganize my closet.  MR sure is making me productive.  tomorrow I will post beginning pics.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 28, 2012)

I've had weird dreams. Last night, 2 big ol white men tried to take my 1972 Yellow VW with big tires. One of them pointed a gun at me, but I took off. I did used to have a yellow VW .


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Got the measuring spoons. Kitchen table spoons are a smidgen less than real ones.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> That's great news! I have noticed a decrease today, but I must say I haven't had much to eat today either.



Yeah. I'm totally back to normal now.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 28, 2012)

Coffee said:
			
		

> I've had weird dreams. Last night, 2 big ol white men tried to take my 1972 Yellow VW with big tires. One of them pointed a gun at me, but I took off. I did used to have a yellow VW .



I love it that you took off


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 28, 2012)

My appetite has been crazy the last 2 or 3 days. I'm eating everything. Trying make sure that most of what I eat is healthy. Thank god there are alot of fruits in the house. I don't have that burning feeling in m eyes when I wake up anymore. I'm extremely alert these days.

eta: oh and I'm noticing my mouth is getting dry.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't stop eating!!!


----------



## aniyashair (Oct 28, 2012)

Man I thought I was the only one! I'm eating up everything but the kitchen sink. I've gained weight after I just lost it. Its some uncontrollable urge to eat. Weird!!


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting for mine. I got an email that it shipped and should be at my doorstep around the 1st or so. 

You ladies are cracking me up with your crazy dreams! I used to get those when I was taking MSM a year or so ago. I stopped taking that stuff because my dreams were completely off the wall. They weren't even funny. They always seemed to involve my child getting hurt.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 28, 2012)

guyanesesista said:


> I can't stop eating!!!


 


aniyashair said:


> Man I thought I was the only one! I'm eating up everything but the kitchen sink. I've gained weight after I just lost it. Its some uncontrollable urge to eat. Weird!!


 
This hsppened to me in the beginning.  Thankfully it stop after a few days cuz it was not going to be good.  What worked for me was cleaning up my diet.  Sounds like you are already doing that so I hope it works out for you.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 28, 2012)

MonaRae I'm eating 90% clean right now & I'm always thirsty. Pineapples, apples, sweet potato, half muffin & cheese, eggs, chicken, lots of water.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 28, 2012)

guyanesesista said:
			
		

> I can't stop eating!!!



How long have you been taking it?


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 28, 2012)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> This hsppened to me in the beginning.  Thankfully it stop after a few days cuz it was not going to be good.  What worked for me was cleaning up my diet.  Sounds like you are already doing that so I hope it works out for you.



I was like that too. I ate a small stash of fun sized candy bars, but chalked it up to pms. Now I find I'm not as hungry anymore. I started mine last Tuesday.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay has anyone had any changes in their cycle? I'm on the pill, but it came early. Started cramping the day I took it and had breakthrough after that. The entire week. Anyone else?


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 28, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> How long have you been taking it?



About 5 or 6 days now. I have to go back in this tread and find out exactly when.

eta: I've lost count of how many bottles of water I drank today.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 28, 2012)

guyanesesista said:


> @MonaRae I'm eating 90% clean right now & I'm always thirsty. Pineapples, apples, sweet potato, half muffin & cheese, eggs, chicken, lots of water.


 


phyl73 said:


> I was like that too. I ate a small stash of fun sized candy bars, but chalked it up to pms. Now I find I'm not as hungry anymore. I started mine last Tuesday.


 
For the most part I was eating pretty clean already but I allowed for a few treats and it was the treats that took me over.  Once I got rid of the treats the hungry went away.  I'm sure I allowed too many treats.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to drop in and let those who was worried know that I am doing a lot better since I stop taking MR.


----------



## A.Marie (Oct 29, 2012)

If I take this vitamin, do I need to eliminate my current multivitamin and B12 supplement?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 29, 2012)

I had a wacky dream last night that's related to the storm we're having.  Usually if I wake up I can't get back to the dream I was having, but last night I could.  At one point, I dreamed so hard, I got a headache!  it was a pretty interesting dream, so I wasn't mad.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 29, 2012)

Luv4hair, thanks so much for the update and I am really glad you had a quick recovery


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 29, 2012)

guyanesesista said:


> MonaRae I'm eating 90% clean right now & I'm always thirsty. Pineapples, apples, sweet potato, half muffin & cheese, eggs, chicken, lots of water.



guyanesesista, I had dry mouth/major thirst and I was drinking more than enough water.  This gradually went away. No problems now.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok count me in....day 3

Very airy (no stink thank God)
No energy increases yet....
Weird dreams
No dry mouth

I'm not taking any other supplements right now


----------



## Ltown (Oct 29, 2012)

A.Marie said:


> If I take this vitamin, do I need to eliminate my current multivitamin and B12 supplement?



Its more mineral rich, but imo if you already take something good your body will only use what it needs.  I'm going to stop taking others so i can see what benefits i get from this.  I'm looking for liquid vitamins anyway and this is on time for me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 29, 2012)

I just ordered 3 bottles. I am going to get my 15 year old son, who is growing like a weed, to take some also. It might help him with his focus in school!


----------



## God_Favor (Oct 29, 2012)

I got mine today and took 1st dose!


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Oct 29, 2012)

Got mine and took first dose and downed it with water.  I'm going to start running and I know I am going to need some energy to keep me going.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 29, 2012)

My second bottle came in today and I plan to buy 2 more this week.  _#stockpile_


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 29, 2012)

My kids laugh at me and say I look like I am drinking whiskey. I drink it all at once and then shiver when I swallow in one gulp. Then I chase it with juice and water.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 29, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just wanted to drop in and let those who was worried know that I am doing a lot better since I stop taking MR.



Luv4hair what happened?

Eta: ok so i checked and i started taking this stuff on the 24th October


----------



## hairlover (Oct 29, 2012)

count me in, i just stared taking mine this morning...i bought it from the natural food store for $28. my hair is currently 24" or bsl on me....good-luck everyone


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 29, 2012)

So today I really noticed I can't do sugar.  At least not the way  I use to.  Tomorrow will be 7 days and I have no taste for it.  

I took my kids to Party City today to pick out their costumes and decided I'd just try some of those tiny fruit flavored tootsie roll candies and after I ate one, I could not believe how sweet it tasted to me.  I could not eat another one.  I bought some graham crackers and will eat those instead.  

I can say I'm very regular, continue to drink at least a gallon of water, and don't have much of an appetite.  I did take my weave down, or at least my husband did, and I'm going to wear it in a ponytail.  I will condition wash it on the weekends and put it up for the week.  I will post pictures at the end of 30 days of taking MR.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 29, 2012)

Count me in. I started taking it a week ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2012)

hairlover Rozlewis

Hi Ladies!  & Welcome.  Glad to have you both.

Luv4hair  Glad you're feeling better.  And yes, we were concerned about you.


----------



## xomonaijax (Oct 30, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just wanted to drop in and let those who was worried know that I am doing a lot better since I stop taking MR.



Glad you are better.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't wait until my MR arrives. I'm glad I'll be starting at the beginning of November. I am looking for a good energy boost in the short term and some good hair growth by spring 2013.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 30, 2012)

Checking in:  Daily intake for 19 days straight... Ordering my 2nd bottle sometime this week.  What I have noticed thus far:

Energy (especially when I take it in the am)
Clearer Skin (that Biotin has been making my skin a lil rocky)
Growth (haven't measured, but eyeballing)
Better Mood
Regularity

*peace sign* ✌


----------



## hair4today (Oct 30, 2012)

Cosigning on the above ^^^

Energy - yes definitely but too much of a good thing I think, because I'm waking up at 3:30 every morning raring to go.   I long for the days when I would sleep in and be up at 6:30ish.

Clear skin - winning. Very dewy, youthful complexion. Before MR my skin tended towards dryness.

Growth -- in a protective style currently and its only a week but have noticed that my edges have started to sprout and its never done that before.

Better Mood - not according to my SO 

Other observations: appetite is suppressed. I'm eating less and that's a good thing. No gas, no headache, no weird dreams and no dry mouth. Although I'm sleeping less, I seem more sharp...better on recalling details. 

I've ordered a 3rd bottle of MR (this time with Aloe) plus 2 bottles of the Maximum Living children vitamins for my dd.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Still hanging in.   I've gotten used to my 'new normal' energy level.  Been going to bed on time with no problem.  

Dry mouth... but need to drink more water throughout the day

2 weeks post relaxer... just starting to get new growth 

All is good.


----------



## God_Favor (Oct 30, 2012)

Day 2- extreme dry mouth!


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 30, 2012)

10 days (more or less) in and this energy is something else.  My mind keeps wanting to collapse in a heap come nap time, but my body says GO GO GO!  So I decided to paint my nails since god knows how long.  If this keeps up I might just paint my apartment like I thought about doing a year ago.


----------



## MicheePrings (Oct 30, 2012)

Count me in this challenge y'all. Yayyyy my MR arrived today so I took my first dose. Will take measurements of my hair to keep track of growth .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Phaer (Oct 30, 2012)

here are my starting pics.  I want my ends to be thicker, I think I will cut them.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 30, 2012)

3 weeks in on tomorrow. My 2 bottles I ordered came in today. I'm set for 2012. 

Still feeling good. Chaperoned 16 kids at the pumpkin patch today. Just woke up from a nap though feeling refreshed before my Body Pump class.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 30, 2012)

not sure what happened above I added 4 pictures only 1 showed up.  will try again. 





View attachment 174809

this is ridiculous, when I go to edit I see 3 attachments but only one pictures shows up.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 30, 2012)

one more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

My 2nd Bottle Arrived today.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

MicheePrings

I thought you were already in here! 

Anyway....Welcome and Glad to have you as part of this Challenge.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've been MIA, but I'm still here and I have a little update:

DH pulled the hair in my kitchen and said to me today "Hey, the hair in your kitchen is longer than usual."

I was like 

I checked and he is right (yup, that's my kitchen).  My kitchen hair has never been this long.  The rest of my hair grows long, but my kitchen always stay the same.  I'm happy!  I think I grew at least an inch so far.  I'm not kidding...this is amazing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 30, 2012)

Luv4hair said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just wanted to drop in and let those who was worried know that I am doing a lot better since I stop taking MR.


Hey sis  Glad to know you are feeling better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Nice Progress Girl!  

Hope you weren't looking his Hand like:  You know how you did.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Nice Progress Girl!
> 
> Hope you weren't looking his Hand like:  You know how you did.


Thanks IDareT'sHair!

 hahahahahaha


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 30, 2012)

My order came in today! Earlier than I expected. Of course I took it immediately. The taste is nice. Reminds me of something I can't quite put my finger on. Can't wait to see how this stuff works for me. I could use a little energy boost!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

Well it seems like everybody's getting their orders in and *cough* duplicate orders in.

Hopefully, we'll all continue to see positive results.

Keep detailing your experience with this product Ladies. 

This is great dialogue and helpful. Continue to share both the Pros & the Cons.

Sharing your experiences will Help Somebody.

This will be that extra energy boost from some to get through the _Rush_ of the upcoming month or two......


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to order the cherry next time I like the aloe though


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been taking MR for about 2 weeks now. I would love to join but I am not good about taking pics.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 30, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> My kids laugh at me and say I look like I am drinking whiskey. I drink it all at once and then shiver when I swallow in one gulp. Then I chase it with juice and water.



The taste to me is awful.  It reminds me of taking a shot of liquor; not in taste, but in....well...taste.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

sweetnlow06 said:


> I have been taking MR for about 2 weeks now. *I would love to join but I am not good about taking pics*.


 
sweetnlow06

Um...That's not necessary to participate in this Challenge. 

Nope.  Not necessary.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 31, 2012)

My hair seems to have got much thicker since I started MR. Even though I'm about 16 months post relaxer, it's getting more difficult to comb thru~.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 31, 2012)

I may purchase next pay period. My energy levels are in the toilet. I want to trim my hair into a U shape so that will mean cutting. I want to replace that hair within a few months. If possible.

I want to get my skin under control too. Been having breakouts for the last 5 years.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Its been a week. My energy was definitely sustained yesterday. Not a huge burst but definitely all day energy. Im up at 4:45 to 5am, work with kids all day, pick up my own dd and im at the gym everyday since Sunday. By the time 9pm hits im dog tired though. But here i am up at a little before 5am again. I know its the MR waking me this early.

I usually have to wait for my alarm to ring at 5:45 and even then I used to take a five minute snooze.

Btw its that time of the month and my energy is great. I will check hair growth after a month (though I didn't purchase for that reason).


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 31, 2012)

Well heck I fell asleep after 4:20 this morning and was up at 7:45 and not tired how I don't freaking know


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 31, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Well heck I fell asleep after 4:20 this morning and was up at 7:45 and not tired how I don't freaking know


I dunno...I'm starting to think I may take this every other day.  No matter what, our bodies need the proper rest and doing this 3-4 hour thing isn't working for me.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm going to force myself to sleep for at least another 3 hrs cause is ridiculous


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 31, 2012)

Needless to say trying to sleep did not work


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, I can say that MR would be great for people who suffer from depression like myself.  I've got get up and go where I normally wouldn't have it.  I don't have extreme energy but MR is keeping me at a level where I can easily keep up with the rest of the world.  

I know I am struggling when my room is a mess.  Even though I take an antidepressant, this still happens, especially in the fall.  Since taking the MR I have been able to clean my room, change out grout in the bathroom, and start my fall cleaning throughout the house.  I hop out of bed after one 10 min snooze.  Usually, I am snoozing for at least 30 minuites 

My DH feels like I am like a new and refreshed person since I started taking the MR. I will say the mental health benefits far outweigh hair growth.  I am more than excited.  I will be discussing this change with my doctor.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry I've been MIA, but I'm still here and I have a little update:
> 
> DH pulled the hair in my kitchen and said to me today "Hey, the hair in your kitchen is longer than usual."
> ...




Nice & Wavy
Are you doing 2tbsps a day?  How long have you taken it.  This is exciting!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 31, 2012)

I developed a dry patch on my face.  I believe it was from the MR.  So I packed it with some vit. E and the patch is going away and it is no longer irritated.  I make sure to add a healthy dose each day.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry I've been MIA, but I'm still here and I have a little update:
> 
> DH pulled the hair in my kitchen and said to me today "Hey, the hair in your kitchen is longer than usual."
> ...


How long since you started mr?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 31, 2012)

CurlyMoo said:


> I may purchase next pay period. My energy levels are in the toilet. I want to trim my hair into a U shape so that will mean cutting. I want to replace that hair within a few months. If possible.
> 
> I want to get my skin under control too. Been having breakouts for the last 5 years.



Whispers: _Join us.  Join us._


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 31, 2012)

I ordered 3 bottles from Valley Naturals on 10/29/2012 and I received them today! 

They even threw in a free gift! Hyssop Cleanse Tablets - 240 count! What a deal.  I am going to take my first dose first thing in the morning... I need to get my sleep tonight 

I don't know what I'm more excited about, the energy or the hair growth!

ETA: I'm going to bed now so that I can get up in the morning  and take my MR


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought some and I swear this stuff makes me hungry all day long


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 31, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> Are you doing 2tbsps a day?  How long have you taken it.  This is exciting!


Yes and I started it on October 13th.



luckiestdestiny said:


> How long since you started mr?


October 13th.

It's been a total of 19 days.  Gosh, time goes by fast!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes and I started it on October 13th.
> 
> October 13th.
> 
> It's been a total of 19 days.  Gosh, time goes by fast!



Wow 19 days....keeps fingers crossed. To think my original intent was energy (eyes glaze over as I see myself getting to my next goal super fast...then snaps out of it because a watched pot never boils....still....)


----------



## yodie (Oct 31, 2012)

I ordered from Valley Naturals on the 26th and it still hasn't arrived. Darn! Hope it gets here tomorrow and somehow transforms my hair into a thick, longer mass by summer 2013.


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 1, 2012)

Still taking, good energy, slight appetite suppression.. I love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2012)

It's 3:30 and some change and I'm wide awake. 

No complaints though, because hopefully I'll fall back asleep soon.

I'll scroll back through for any potential new Challengers.

This is Our 1st official Day! 

Come On Let's make this Happen Ladies


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 1, 2012)

reeko43  Thank you so much for recommending Valley Naturals. I received my 3 bottles in 2 days!!  I am so excited to be starting the challenge right on time! November 1, 2012. 

I took my first dose, 2 tablespoons, this morning.  I took it straight and then chased with water. I didn't think it tasted bad at all, but I'm a tough cookie when it comes to taking nasty stuff for my health.  

I'm sure MR will help me in many ways because I'm 50 yo and I know that as we get older we really need to make sure we are getting good nutrients via supplementation. This is my first time taking a liquid mineral supplement, to be realistic, I'm not going to judge my results until early spring 2013.  It usually takes some time for the body to get the full benefits of a good supplement.  

I need to take some starting pictures today, or this weekend during wash day.


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 1, 2012)

I've put my start picture in my siggie .   I'm ready to go!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if mine is here yet, I haven't checked the mail.  I'll see today.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 1, 2012)

Those of us that are getting energy boosts. Do you think it is because we are deficient in certain  minerals? 

I had slacked off taking my vits. I know I am anemic. Now I have sustained energy all day.

If I wake up at 3:17 am I am awake for at least 2 hours. Wide awake, awake. I could get up and start the day. Bright eyed and bushy tailed, awake.


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 1, 2012)

Day 8 and still going strong.  Great progress Nice & Wavy. Note to self.....on day 19 , check kitchen to see if extra growth.


----------



## baddison (Nov 1, 2012)

Well today is Day 1 for me.  I usually get up at 4:30am every moring so I can workout for an hour or so before work.  This morning when I got up, I measured 2 TBSP (1 oz.) of Mineral Rich into 8oz. of water and drank it right before the workout!! 

Let the races begin!!


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 1, 2012)

AtlantaJJ I would of never thought you was 50 yo!  Well done sis!


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 1, 2012)

Though I've been here awhile, I do believe this is my first challenge EVER! This is day 6. I'm really bad at taking pics (see profile pic) but right now my longest layer is apl.

I'm not as gassy
Energy is s-l-o-w-l-y changing for the better
sleeping better


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 1, 2012)

Day 12, and definitely feeling the energy boost.  Just a regular nights sleep, and I'm not feeling ready to pass out like I usually do after running after these boys all morning.  Just a heads up, i went to see my Doctor yesterday for an anual, and my BP was lower than normal 107/76 I think...it's usually around 112-113.  I'm taking other things, so I don't want to say its the M-R that's causing it, but I do hope everyone is keeping an eye on their health.


----------



## Coffee (Nov 1, 2012)

Other than the weird dreams, no other negs for me. I'm still sleeping at least 8 -10 hours. I  wake up and feel great.


----------



## sweetgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I love this vitamin.  It gives me soo much energy.

I think it has increased my hair growth as well.  I definetly got more growth than ussal. However, I want to take it another month before I confirm. This way I can rule out a growth spurt.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 1, 2012)

I know this is the first day, but I feel really good. I stood in an early voting line today for 1.5 hours and it was a piece of cake! 

I don't have afternoon weariness. I had afternoon weariness yesterday but not today.  I have been feeling a little drained in the afternoons for a while now, so I was really hoping for a boost. It could be all in my head but I don't care, I feel great today!


----------



## yodie (Nov 1, 2012)

My order just came and I immediately took one tbsp. Doesn't taste bad at all. I'd love the energy burst and praying to see results with my hair. 

Are most of you ladies taking 1 or 2 tbsps?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 1, 2012)

yodie said:


> My order just came and I immediately took one tbsp. Doesn't taste bad at all. I'd love the energy burst and praying to see results with my hair.
> 
> Are most of you ladies taking 1 or 2 tbsps?



This is my first day, I took 2 tablespoons this morning at 6:00 am. I figured it would wear off by bedtime if I got too much energy 

I'll be taking mine between 5:00 am and 6:00  am every day.


----------



## Phaer (Nov 1, 2012)

yodie said:


> My order just came and I immediately took one tbsp. Doesn't taste bad at all. I'd love the energy burst and praying to see results with my hair.
> 
> Are most of you ladies taking 1 or 2 tbsps?



for best results take the recommended 2tbsp.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 1, 2012)

growinstrong said:


> Day 8 and still going strong.  Great progress Nice & Wavy. Note to self.....on day 19 , check kitchen to see if extra growth.


Thanks, growinstrong!


----------



## PittiPat (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't take it anymore!  So, I ordered a bottle. :-D

It should be here in a couple of days.  The extra hair growth and energy would be nice ... hell, I'd settle for just being regular (TMI ... sorry).


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi ladies, I think I mentioned that I had placed an order a while back. But I just wanted to update with my experience with Mineral Rich. I'm on day 10 and so far so good. I don't necessarily feel mor energy but I do feel more alert.  I think I experienced the energy more during the first few days. 

One definite change was that i started my cycle on this product and I barely had any symptoms. I may have had one cramp lol. My skin looks much better which is wonderful because I'm acne prone. I'm not sure what's going on with my hair because  I'm in a weave but i am very satisfied with my benefits so far. I do feel a little extra thirsty so I have to remind myself to drink more water. 

I take my mineral rich in a shot glass every morning so I'm taking an ounce a day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2012)

yodie said:


> My order just came and I immediately took one tbsp. Doesn't taste bad at all. I'd love the energy burst and praying to see results with my hair.
> 
> Are most of you ladies taking 1 or 2 tbsps?



I believe the majority of us are taking 2. I don't think we'd get the best results otherwise.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Phoenixsky13 said:


> Hi ladies, I think I mentioned that I had placed an order a while back. But I just wanted to update with my experience with Mineral Rich. I'm on day 10 and so far so good. I don't necessarily feel mor energy but I do feel more alert.  I think I experienced the energy more during the first few days.
> 
> One definite change was that i started my cycle on this product and I barely had any symptoms. I may have had one cramp lol. My skin looks much better which is wonderful because I'm acne prone. I'm not sure what's going on with my hair because  I'm in a weave but i am very satisfied with my benefits so far. I do feel a little extra thirsty so I have to remind myself to drink more water.
> 
> I take my mineral rich in a shot glass every morning so I'm taking an ounce a day.



This is my experience with it being on my cycle as well. I usually don't have bad cramps the first few days, but there is a bit of uncomfortableness to let me know its coming. Didn't have that at all this time. Also, usually on the fourth day, I get pretty bad cramps. I usually pop some pills in the morning on the fourth day as a preemptive measure. This time...nothing...nada... zip zero, stingy with dinero. 

I just got back from the gym a few minutes ago and I've been up since 5:04am this morning. I feel a bit tired, but good tired, like I've accomplished. Today was the 10th day on MR.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 1, 2012)

Still on it and I feel great. I don't feel the scalp tingle on my front right side anymore or maybe I just don't notice it. Oh well. I'm starting a business soon and was wondering where I'd find the energy since it involves a lot of sewing. Well MR has given me all the energy I need and more. I've been so productive during these hurricane sandy days. I sleep 7 to 8 hours & wake up feeling so refreshed. No tired sore wake up eyes at all like before. I can concentrate more on my sewing and haven't been making any mistakes like before that used to drive me nuts when I was tired and still sewing  to get something finished. I'm wondering now if I can throw this in as a business expense.


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Nov 1, 2012)

Froreal3 yep my cycle actually snuck up on me which Never happens. I had no symptoms up until it came. I'm not complaining though lol.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Nov 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sweetnlow06
> 
> Um...That's not necessary to participate in this Challenge.
> 
> Nope.  Not necessary.



Ok! Well sign me up! I will still try to take some though. I have been taking it for about 2 weeks now and I feel I have had some decent growth. I wish I had taken the pics in the beginning. I mainly wanted to take MR because of all the other good benefits. I haven't felt a burst of energy or anything but I have noticed I feel "better." Not exhausted at the end of the day, if you know what I mean. I bought the one with aloe because I was hoping it would have my digestive system "work better" but it's about the same. I did start taking Iron too, so that could be the problem too.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 1, 2012)

Dang, I should probably take it tonight before I forget.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 2, 2012)

OK ladies I just had to share this!!!!! So I have been wearing my hair in a ponytail just as I always do (PS) and this week I have been a bit lazy with my hair. By lazy I mean I have not been moisturizing or preparing my hair for bed as I normally do. I do the bare minimum each morning to get me out the house and at night I managed to put on my bonnet.

Tonight I knew I could not let this go on another day so I took the time to do my hair. As I was combing it I notice very little shedding!!!! I mean I got more shedding each night before MR and this is at least 3 days of not combing my hair!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 2, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> OK ladies I just had to share this!!!!! So I have been wearing my hair in a ponytail just as I always do (PS) and this week I have been a bit lazy with my hair. By lazy I mean I have not been moisturizing or preparing my hair for bed as I normally do. I do the bare minimum each morning to get me out the house and at night I managed to put on my bonnet.
> 
> Toninght I knew I could not let this go on another day so I took the time to do my hair.  As I was combing it I notice very little shedding!!!! I mean I got more shedding each night before MR and this is at least 3 days of not combing my hair!


That is wonderful MonaRae


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well good morning ladies!!! It's 2:32 my time. I'm rarely up this early!!!! I'm up and I'm not dragging *insert shocked face* #MR

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Phaer (Nov 2, 2012)

I am still loving MR, I have been sleeping better.  when I wake up in the middle of the night, if my tv is off and the lights are off, and I try to relax, I can usually get back to sleep.  I wake up refreshed most days and have a consistent flow or energy.  I just started taking some of my other vitamins yesterday in addition to the MR.  I pick and choose the ones I think have low risk for overdose.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm full of good energy today!  My spirits are up. Could be a placebo effect, not sure and I don't care!  I took my 2 table spoons after my coffee this morning, right before I left home for work. I decided that it would be better to have the MR after my coffee. I brought extra water to work with me just in case I get thirsty. 

So far


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 2, 2012)

I have yet to replace my vitamin and decided to do so this weekend. Can anyone recommend a good liquid vitamin? I was thinking about Alive.


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 2, 2012)

I cannot take it any longer, so I am about to place my order.  Should I get the original or aloe to start?


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 2, 2012)

just took mine


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 2, 2012)

still taking MR...no real effects to report yet.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 2, 2012)

A.Marie said:


> I cannot take it any longer, so I am about to place my order.  Should I get the original or aloe to start?


@A.Marie. I think most of us chose the original flavor to start with because this is the version the lady in the video had been using for years.  Those who went with the aloe version mentioned they were looking for benefits related to stomach ailments or digestion issues which I think is the main difference btw the two.  I believe they taste the same.


----------



## yodie (Nov 2, 2012)

Had my second dose of MR this morning. It actually tastes very good.


----------



## Coffee (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm wondering if I am having a growth spurt. I just washed my har on Wednesday and by Thursday it was starting to itch. Hummmmm~


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 2, 2012)

Ordered my second bottle.  Surprised there was any left in stock!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 2, 2012)

Got my two bottles today   Took a capful, which should be 2tbsp.  It's possible it's a lil less, but I'm going to do that until I feel my body gets adjusted maybe.


----------



## TdotGirl (Nov 2, 2012)

Received my bottle yesterday and started then. Feeling good so far on day 2.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 2, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Got my two bottles today  Took a capful, which should be 2tbsp. It's possible it's a lil less, but I'm going to do that until I feel my body gets adjusted maybe.


 
I think its a lot less itismehmmkay  If I remember correctly the cap is small.


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 2, 2012)

Alright ladies, count me in the challenge!  I have mine on hold at one of the local health stores in my town and will pick it up when I get off.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 2, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> I think its a lot less itismehmmkay  If I remember correctly the cap is small.



It's small, but when I put 2tbsp of water in the cap, it didn't overflow.  They aren't heaping tbsps though. MonaRae


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 2, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> It's small, but when I put 2tbsp of water in the cap, it didn't overflow.  They aren't heaping tbsps though. MonaRae



2 capfulls is around 1 tablespoon. I know this because I measured. With a measuring spoon not a silverware spoon.

Tbsp=tablespoon
Tsp= teaspoon


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 2, 2012)

For the ladies that don't have measuring spoons. 

4 capfulls = 2 tablespoons = 1 fluid ounce =30ml

Take 4 capfulls to equal the recommended dosage.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to try there vita sprout


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 2, 2012)

FYI, Swansons Vitamins have 10% off ALL Maximum Living products all weekend, so MR is $20.96 . Oh,there's no limit to the amout you purchase.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 2, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> For the ladies that don't have measuring spoons.
> 
> 4 capfulls = 2 tablespoons = 1 fluid ounce =30ml
> 
> Take 4 capfulls to equal the recommended dosage.



I've been using the cooking tablespoons. I want to make sure I got it right. I would love to find a little shot glass that measures out 1 ounce.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 2, 2012)

What is the coupon code because I don't see this 10% off


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 2, 2012)

I see it its for the one with aloe


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 2, 2012)

Walmart has them and I believe they're like $1-$2. I'm gonna get me one this weekend .




AtlantaJJ said:


> I've been using the cooking tablespoons. I want to make sure I got it right. *I would love to find a little shot glass that measures out 1 ounce*.


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 2, 2012)

If you go to the swansons website, its the deal of the day:


http://www.swansonvitamins.com/outletmall/deal-of-the-day.html




Kerryann said:


> What is the coupon code because I don't see this 10% off


----------



## yynot (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh ok because I just ordered mine from Amazon and thought I missed a deal, but I dint think I want the Aloe one.  It's like $28 on Amazon.  Will start as soon as I arrives.


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 2, 2012)

Its for all maximum living products




Kerryann said:


> I see it its for the one with aloe


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 2, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I've been using the cooking tablespoons. I want to make sure I got it right. I would love to find a little shot glass that measures out 1 ounce.



AtlantaJJ I found one on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002OOVB0S/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1351889517&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...I know you did!!!
> 
> Oh, I thought it was strawberries?  Hmmmm....well, I wish you could join too!





growinstrong said:


> If you go to the swansons website, its the deal of the day:
> 
> 
> http://www.swansonvitamins.com/outletmall/deal-of-the-day.html



Thanks I opted for Valley Naturals I ordered 3 bottles for me and my children and the vita sprout for 1/2 price free shipping $73 not bad


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 2, 2012)

deleted post


----------



## toniy (Nov 2, 2012)

Lurked here and then I felt myself getting my credit card out and looking for my friend amazon.com. Thanks ladies, my order is on its way.

My edges stopping growing like they used too and I will do dang near anything to take my hair out from under this wig. Ive been natural almost 2 years and everything grows but the edges!


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 2, 2012)

I got the last bottle from a store in my city and just took my first dose.


----------



## Lita (Nov 2, 2012)

I brought  the one with Aloe..Two bottles..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 2, 2012)

Just got my (3) bottles - will start taking tomorrow...


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 2, 2012)

With a $5 coupon from my last purchase plus this 10% discount, I saved $0.01!


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Nov 2, 2012)

A.Marie, off topic. You look great! Congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 2, 2012)

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> With a $5 coupon from my last purchase plus this 10% discount, I saved $0.01!



1 cent? What


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 3, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> Yall gon make me buy this.LOL  Do you just swallow this or do you have to put it under your tongue and let it sit for a min and then swallow.


[USER]gorgeous hair[/USER] Come on and join us.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 3, 2012)

> 1 cent? What




HanaKuroi  lol The sale price is $20.96 + 4.99 shipping.

I paid $20.95 total using my coupon (including shipping).

See, I saved a penny!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 3, 2012)

Ahahaahaaa!


I see.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 3, 2012)

I just ordered 2 more bottles from the sale. I've noticed the extra energy, but I can't get to sleep. I've been off it for a day (because I travelled) and I finally had a good nights sleep. HahaThis product is working in reverse for me. It must be detoxing because my skin is breaking out and I'm having cramps like a week after my period. I will wait it out. Might be a cleansing effect. 
No weird dreams though...because I haven't been able to sleep! Lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2012)

gorgeoushair

Girl...Gone & Hit PayNah and come on and join us.  It doesn't taste bad.  

And no, you don't do alladat.


_*pulls over bandwagon and waits for gorgeous to hop on*_


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 3, 2012)

Well i knew this was going to happen my order is now backordered smdh people just buying this sucker up


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2012)

Kerryann

I just hope the Price doesn't start to 'creep up'erplexed


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Kerryann
> 
> I just hope the Price doesn't start to 'creep up'erplexed



Like for real!  Wondering if I should stock up or not. I have enough to last me till the end of this year.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Update. I've found I'm not as thirsty anymore. I wake up refreshed after a full nights sleep and have energy the entire day. 

That's all.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 3, 2012)

Hell i say stock up if u can buy at least 2 or 3 every purchase then u good....i hope the price doesn't go up


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 3, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> 2 capfulls is around 1 tablespoon. I know this because I measured. With a measuring spoon not a silverware spoon.
> 
> Tbsp=tablespoon
> Tsp= teaspoon





HanaKuroi said:


> For the ladies that don't have measuring spoons.
> 
> 4 capfulls = 2 tablespoons = 1 fluid ounce =30ml
> 
> Take 4 capfulls to equal the recommended dosage.



HanaKuroi I came in this morning to post just this.  I got out some measuring spoons and saw that the 1/2 tbsp filled the cap pretty good; still a lil less though.  I'm still going to work my way up to the recommended dose.  I haven't really been on vitamins/supplements regularly.  So yesterday I took 1 cap; this morning I took 2.  I think I'll work on 2 for about a week, then move up.


----------



## aishasoleil (Nov 3, 2012)

It has been less than a week since I started taking MR. Two main things I've noticed: 1. I have been very regular if you catch my drift. This is a welcome effect! 2. I've been sleeping really well. Like peacefully. Which is weird because many of you ladies have noted that you're having trouble getting to sleep or you're having strange dreams. 

As far as energy, I do feel a slight difference. I haven't gotten the type of energy burst I would get from a nice strong cup of black tea. Those types of bursts are immediate and only last for so long. This is more like a burst of... endurance or stamina. Like, I can go all day and get stuff done. But I can still get to bed and have a nice rest.


----------



## amwcah (Nov 3, 2012)

growinstrong said:


> FYI, Swansons Vitamins have 10% off ALL Maximum Living products all weekend, so MR is $20.96 . Oh,there's no limit to the amout you purchase.



Just purchased 4 bottles for $83.84 total with free shipping using coupon code WELCOMEFS(purchases over $45).


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 3, 2012)

I ran a 5K race this morning and forgot to take my MR before I left the house. I did great though, much better than I expected. I took my MR when I got home!    I have been waking up before my alarm clock goes off each morning so far, but I have not problem at all going right back to sleep.


----------



## yodie (Nov 3, 2012)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I just ordered 2 more bottles from the sale. I've noticed the extra energy, but I can't get to sleep. I've been off it for a day (because I travelled) and I finally had a good nights sleep. HahaThis product is working in reverse for me. It must be detoxing because my skin is breaking out and I'm having cramps like a week after my period. I will wait it out. Might be a cleansing effect.
> No weird dreams though...because I haven't been able to sleep! Lol!



I have slight cramps/bloating as if I'm about to start my cycle and I know Im not. Anybody else have these symptoms?


----------



## CocoBunny (Nov 3, 2012)

Energy in the morning thru early evening but exhausted at night. Difficulty going to sleep and staying asleep. Cycle started way early. Bloating and gas greatly diminished but not all gone.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2012)

CocoBunny I'm exhausted at night too. I'm already a morning person, but I think because I wake up so early (around 5:00) and do so much during the day, I'm wiped out by 8:00pm. 

I'm psyched about the way it affected my cycle though. Not one cramp the entire time. I just felt completely normal. Love it.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 3, 2012)

yodie said:


> I have slight cramps/bloating as if I'm about to start my cycle and I know Im not. Anybody else have these symptoms?



yodie i had cramping last night and thought my period was gonna start which was weird because it would be 2 weeks early.


----------



## Coffee (Nov 3, 2012)

I purchased another bottle from Swanson's since it was on sale.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 3, 2012)

2 more bottles on the way!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but there seems to a cheaper version of the Mineral Rich...I was googling for additional information about it and came across this link... Thoughts?!?!

I have already bought my bottles ...but If this is just as good I would love to purchase 6 bottles for the price of 3 

********************************************************
http://www.swansonvitamins.com/swanson-premium-mineral-max-32-fl-oz-946-ml-liquid

*Mineral Max*

Swanson Premium
Mineral Max
*$9.99
* 
    32 fl oz (946 ml) Liquid

    Liquid mineral supplement

    With vitamin B-12 and biotin

    Cherry flavor

Swanson Mineral Max with Vitamin B-12 and Biotin is a great tasting highly bioavailable colloidal mineral supplement. Minerals play key roles in many biochemical processes in the body. Today, trace mineral supplementation is a growing need. Mineral Max with Vitamin B-12 and Biotin is specially processed from virgin mineral deposits, suspended in a highly absorbable natural cherry base made with purified water to bring you a truly flavorful, mineral-rich dietary supplement.


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 3, 2012)

Hmmm, u know, I've seen this before on Swanson's site and it is extremely similar. I dont know, I think I'd be willing to give it a try if there wasnt a negative review that one person left.



sqzbly1908 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet but there seems to a cheaper version of the Mineral Rich...I was googling for additional information about it and came across this link... Thoughts?!?!
> 
> I have already bought my bottles ...but If this is just as good I love to purchase 6 bottles for the price of 3
> 
> ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2012)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet but there seems to a cheaper version of the Mineral Rich...I was googling for additional information about it and came across this link... Thoughts?!?!
> 
> I have already bought my bottles ...but If this is just as good I love to purchase 6 bottles for the price of 3
> 
> ...



Interesante


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 3, 2012)

Can anybody suggest a good multi that would work well with mineral rich? I stopped taking the vitamin shoppe women's multi w/iron about 3 weeks ago


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 3, 2012)

CocoBunny said:
			
		

> Energy in the morning thru early evening but exhausted at night. Difficulty going to sleep and staying asleep. Cycle started way early. Bloating and gas greatly diminished but not all gone.



This happened to me. I started a full week early. I take bc so I wondered if it was working to adjust incorporating itself into my body. Anyway just glad I'm not preggo! That was my first thought.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Or a melted freeze pop.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 3, 2012)

24 days in... I will be ending my 20 week relaxer stretch on my 30th day of taking MR.  Kinda hype, kinda still like "yeah right".


----------



## aishasoleil (Nov 3, 2012)

So... I'm posting because there were 666 posts in this thread. I don't want any bad juju!


----------



## yodie (Nov 3, 2012)

guyanesesista said:


> yodie i had cramping last night and thought my period was gonna start which was weird because it would be 2 weeks early.



Mine would be two weeks early also. Looks like I was wrong. It's starting.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 3, 2012)

sqzbly1908

Yes it does...the only difference is MR has a little more mineral proprietary blend but I wouldn't think that would make a significant difference.  I'm thinking about trying it.


----------



## MsDes (Nov 4, 2012)

I done sat up and purchased me some after reading nothing but rave reviews!! I would love faster hair growth but I would love an energy boost even more. I'm 23 but feel 93. LOL. I am happy that it's liquid vs a pill and that it doesn't taste bad.


----------



## CocoBunny (Nov 4, 2012)

I will finish the bottle and then decide if I want to re-order.  The not being able sleep is starting show and I seem hungrier and seem to be gaining weight.


----------



## aquajoyice (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm half way through my first bottle and notice that I get nauseous after taking it in the morning. I'm not sure if it's because I take it before breakfast or it's time to dilute the dosage in water. I'm also eating like a cow these days and plan on starting a healthy diet regimen to control it.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 4, 2012)

^^Probably b/c you're taking it on an empty stomach.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord knows i don't need anything to make me eat more.LOL  I'm trying to lose some weight as it is.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 4, 2012)

So sorry ladies.  I wanted to document 1 mth growth starting with pics earlier in thread.  However the hurricane left me w/o electricity, heat, which means no lights or refridgerator as Ibasically had to go to a hotel.  That means no fridge no mr.  I had to throw it out as it has to stay refridgerated and everything in the fridge had to be thrown out before I left.  

As such I won't be able to show accurate growth based on consistency.  I have to re order so by the time I receive a new one later on this week or early next (mail is slower too)...it may be 10-14 days without it.  Thus I won't be able to show a month of growth since last pic.  Frustrating as I was super consistent.  But at least I am safe so I don' t want to sound like a complainer. Plz excus extra typos on my phone...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 4, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> So sorry ladies.  I wanted to document 1 mth growth starting with pics earlier in thread.  However the hurricane left me w/o electricity, heat, which means no lights or refridgerator as Ibasically had to go to a hotel.  That means no fridge no mr.  I had to throw it out as it has to stay refridgerated and everything in the fridge had to be thrown out before I left.
> 
> As such I won't be able to show accurate growth based on consistency.  I have to re order so by the time I receive a new one later on this week or early next (mail is slower too)...it may be 10-14 days without it.  Thus I won't be able to show a month of growth since last pic.  Frustrating as I was super consistent.  But at least I am safe so I don' t want to sound like a complainer. Plz excus extra typos on my phone...



First and foremost, I am glad you are safe. I am so saddened by all the devastation that Sandy caused for you and countless others.  You are so sweet to think of us and this challenge while you are going through all of the turmoil that the storm caused.  You don't sound like a complainer at all!!  You'll get right back on track with us soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2012)

@luckiestdestiny

Glad you're just safe & sound. 

I wonder if/how non-refrigeration for those days affected the effectiveness. I woulda' called 1st/email before I threw it out (maybe).

But that's a good question to know (Shelf-Life after it's been opened and possibly non-refrigerated). 

I may call/email Customer Service and ask that. 

If I do, I'll come back & post the response.


----------



## deebritt (Nov 4, 2012)

GNC Woman Ultra Mega is very good.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 4, 2012)

naturallygoldie said:


> Can anybody suggest a good multi that would work well with mineral rich? I stopped taking the vitamin shoppe women's multi w/iron about 3 weeks ago



I ordered their vita-sprout to take with the mineral rich


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 4, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> I have yet to replace my vitamin and decided to do so this weekend. Can anyone recommend a good liquid vitamin? I was thinking about Alive.



I dunno if anyone answered yet MonaRae, but I also take Liquid Life - Complete Nutrition
http://www.amazon.com/Liquid-Life-c...id=1352037969&sr=1-2&keywords=liquid+vitamins.  I take this directly after the M-R.  I like the taste, and it washes away the sour of the M-R.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 4, 2012)

So I'm kinda tripping with all this talk about how it effects the cycles   There must be some sort of estrogen/progestrone (sp?) stuff going on.  Is it the silica?  And really, as far as hair results, we're really just taking it for the silica.  I still just took 2 capfuls today.  So that's just 500mcg of silica instead of the 1000mcg that's in the full 1oz.  I'm going to look that up and see what those doses do.


----------



## yodie (Nov 4, 2012)

luckiestdestiny,

We're all glad you're safe. That's way more important than MR.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay the sites I'm seeing are saying at least 500mcg.  I think they said the GNC UltraHair has 1mg (1000mcg) So....I'll still have to work up to taking the recommended dose.


----------



## katote (Nov 4, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 4, 2012)

deebritt said:


> GNC Woman Ultra Mega is very good.



I take this one too but without the iron.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 4, 2012)

I have added the gnc vit on my list of things to get as soon as I get mobile  thank you!!!!

As for the MR, a little over a week and I think it's great over all.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 4, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I dunno if anyone answered yet @MonaRae, but I also take Liquid Life - Complete Nutrition
> http://www.amazon.com/Liquid-Life-c...id=1352037969&sr=1-2&keywords=liquid+vitamins. I take this directly after the M-R. I like the taste, and it washes away the sour of the M-R.


 
Thanks!  I ended up with Miracle 2000 and it taste awful!  I can live with it tho for the next 30 days.


----------



## amwcah (Nov 4, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> Thanks!  I ended up with Miracle 2000 and it taste awful!  I can live with it tho for the next 30 days.



Yes, it is awful!  I just took mine like 10 minutes ago, and I can never stay consistent with it because of the taste.  It seems to get worse the older the bottle gets as well.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 4, 2012)

I missed a dose. Ughhh. If you hate the taste, drink it like a shot and chase it with juice.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 4, 2012)

yodie my stupid period started 10 days early. I had less cramping than normal and its very light.


----------



## yodie (Nov 4, 2012)

guyanesesista, 10 days early for me as well. I wonder what it is about this stuff that messes with our cycles.


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 4, 2012)

I forgot to take mine today.  I'm going to take it now.  Hopefully, it will help me get up early tomorrow.  I need a head start tomorrow AM


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 5, 2012)

Took my 2 capfuls this morning...and on a empty stomach.  Are yall doing that?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 5, 2012)

Has anyone called the company to find out what is in their proprietary blend?

Will someone call? I would call but I am 4 hours behind everyone.


----------



## baddison (Nov 5, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Took my 2 capfuls this morning...and on a empty stomach. Are yall doing that?


 

I do!!  I put 2TBSP in 8oz water right before my 5:00am workout!!  Today is day 5 for me, and no issues at all.  Great enery and overall feeling of well-being!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 5, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> This is partially the only reason I purchased the supplement.  Silica has done wonders for me this month that I've been taking it (through a bamboo supplement).  And although there is 1000 mcg in MR, it's only 1 mg.  Bamboo has 300 mg of silica.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So...I'm thinking of maybe just adding a silica supplement.  I'm comfy with taking my lil 2 capfuls and I've been taking EPO at night...just cause.  I may add some MSM and extra silica at night too.

DominicanBrazilian82 what supplement of silica were you using; you have a link?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe it's the Selenium causing the cycle changes:

_Menstrual Cycle
Blood levels of selenium fluctuate during a woman’s menstrual cycle, according to a study from the Ohio State University and published in the February 2003 issue of the “Journal of the American College of Nutrition.” In the study, researchers measured the amount of estrogen and selenium in 14 women during their menstrual cycles. The women’s highest levels of blood selenium coincided with the estrogen peak, right before ovulation. Researchers found the change in selenium during the menstrual cycle significant enough to “be considered when assessing selenium status in patients.”_


http://www.livestrong.com/article/542106-selenium-estrogen/#ixzz2BMSi2JOj


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 5, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Took my 2 capfuls this morning...and on a empty stomach.  Are yall doing that?



I have been taking mine on a nearly empty stomach before I go to work, I drink at least 8 oz of water after taking. Sometimes I have it with my protein shake or some raw almonds. I usually eat a full meal after I get to work.  I haven't had any problems digestion wise, but I have an iron tummy.  M I notice that most supplements recommend they should be taken with food.  I would suggest that for those with sensitive tummies.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 5, 2012)

I take mine on an empty stomach too...no problems

Selenium levels peak right before ovulation...hmm i started right befor ovulation and so far, all is well 

I have been suppressing a cold though (if that makes sense). Last Thursday and fri I felt feverish for a few hours each day. At one point,I couldn't take a deep breath without coughing. It's like I had a cold without any full out symptoms.

Yay Mineral Rich (because its the only thing I'm taking)


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 5, 2012)

I always take on an empty stomach, followed by water and shortly after, breakfast.  I have had no problems.  

I did catch a cold from a coworker this week.  I felt awful Friday.  I was achy, feverish, drained and coughed often.  Saturday, I took it easy but felt 50% better.  Yesterday, only a lingering cough.  Today, nothing.  I can't say for certain but I believe that MR aided in a speedy recovery.  Usually, a cold lingers for me, then it breaks and I am blowing my nose until I am better.  This time, all of that was skipped!


----------



## sweetgal (Nov 5, 2012)

It messed with my cycle too.  It came early, then stopped then came on time.  I had virtually no cramping at the start, but heavy at the end.  Which is the exact opposite of what I would normally get. I was not sure if it was the MR or my quite drastic change in diet.  I guess I still wont know for sure for a while.


----------



## yodie (Nov 5, 2012)

I slept better last night than I have in a long time.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been taking it since Oct 29 and I skipped Sat and Sun and I will do that for the rest of the time. I don't feel an "energy boost" but I don't feel tired when i normally would. I went to be last night and I wasn't tired but I did fall asleep pretty quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2012)

According to: _Maximum Living Mineral Rich_ is best refrigerated (after opening) for Taste, but is should be fine if properly stored in a cool, dark, place.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 5, 2012)

Still on it. Forgot to drink water after, took my two spoonfuls this morning. So selenium affects the menstrual cycle aye? Oh well I'm just glad it won't be showing up for my birthday in 15 days. I put my hair in cornrows two days ago for my wig protective styling so I'll take a pic and track from there. I have to buy two more bottles of this stuff. I want to take it at least until February to have a good assessment. And I don't get those crazy dreams.


----------



## yodie (Nov 5, 2012)

MR takes my appetite away. Anyone else?


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 5, 2012)

Me too yodie.  I didn't start out like that but after cleaning up my diet it took it away.  Its like my body is getting what it needs so there no need for more.


----------



## Coffee (Nov 5, 2012)

I posted the following post in the hair forum today. Since it had to do with the Mineral Rich Challenge, I thought it would help those who are in the challege. For some reason it was moved to the health forum and I don't know how many of you read that forum. It has to do with my low BP and how MR helped me with my sugar levels.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=654657


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 5, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> So...I'm thinking of maybe just adding a silica supplement.  I'm comfy with taking my lil 2 capfuls and I've been taking EPO at night...just cause.  I may add some MSM and extra silica at night too.
> 
> DominicanBrazilian82 what supplement of silica were you using; you have a link?



I take Solaray... Bamboo has very limited brands (in my research)... Only my local health food store  carries it (locally)... Or online of course


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 6, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I posted the following post in the hair forum today. Since it had to do with the Mineral Rich Challenge, I thought it would help those who are in the challege. For some reason it was moved to the health forum and I don't know how many of you read that forum. It has to do with my low BP and how MR helped me with my sugar levels.
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=654657



I posted the same issue upthread.  My BP was also a good 10pts lower than it usually is as well.  I didn't want to pin it directly on the M-R since I'm taking other things as well, but if you're noticing the same then it just might be.  Ladies, make sure you're checking in with your doctors...my BP was still fine, 107/76, but everyone should know their numbers.


----------



## yodie (Nov 6, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> Me too yodie.  I didn't start out like that but after cleaning up my diet it took it away.  Its like my body is getting what it needs so there no need for more.



I really need this (no appetite) to last. lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I posted the following post in the hair forum today. Since it had to do with the Mineral Rich Challenge, I thought it would help those who are in the challege. For some reason it was moved to the health forum and I don't know how many of you read that forum. It has to do with my low BP and how MR helped me with my sugar levels.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=654657



Coffee I saw your post in the Health forum. My condolences about your sister.... 

I don't have a dr. No health insurance right now. Is there another way to check blood pressure? I've never really paid attention to it since I've always been relatively healthy.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn forgot to take this morning. I'm buying some bamboo silica today though


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 6, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Coffee I saw your post in the Health forum. My condolences about your sister....
> 
> I don't have a dr. No health insurance right now. Is there another way to check blood pressure? I've never really paid attention to it since I've always been relatively healthy.



Froreal3, There are free bp monitors at Walmart, Walgreens, and even some grocery stores.  They can give you an accurate enough reading to let you know if you are in the danger zone or not.  I use them whenever I see one.  The are usually located near the pharmacy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2012)

Froreal3  I was going to say the same thing reeko43 said.

Check your Walgreen's, CVS, Rite Aid, Target or any Pharmacy Center.  There is usually a BP Monitoring Station right there.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

Those of you with change to your cycle, did you get the aloe version?

yodie, sweetgal and guyanesesista I think yall said your cycle came earlier.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

So....I'm all up in this challenge lol.  I just ordered 2 more bottles and some bamboo silica, MSM, and more EPO.  This'll probably be my first time really taking hair growth supplements.  So let's go!


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 6, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> Those of you with change to your cycle, did you get the aloe version?
> 
> yodie, sweetgal and guyanesesista I think yall said your cycle came earlier.



My cycle came a full week early and I am taking the regular one.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 6, 2012)

Mine came on time. I am taking regular


----------



## God_Favor (Nov 6, 2012)

cycle began 9 days early


----------



## yodie (Nov 6, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Those of you with change to your cycle, did you get the aloe version?
> 
> yodie, sweetgal and guyanesesista I think yall said your cycle came earlier.



I'm taking the regular one because I already have aloe here.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 6, 2012)

reeko43 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sweetgal (Nov 6, 2012)

yodie said:


> I'm taking the regular one because I already have aloe here.


 No, the one without!


----------



## yodie (Nov 6, 2012)

sweetgal said:


> No, the one without!



I'm taking MR without aloe in it. I have aloe pills that I take every now and then.


----------



## sevetlana (Nov 6, 2012)

has anyone ordered from www.MHClife.com ??


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 6, 2012)

MineralRich (regular only) at eVitamins has it for $24.12; free shipping if you spend over $65. The price lowers to $22.91 if you subscribe to have it shipped at a regular time. I signed up for three bottles every three months ($68.[FONT=Arial, Geneva, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Geneva, sans-serif]73[/FONT][/FONT]) so I could get free shipping each time.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 6, 2012)

We (DH and I) are taking the regular version - however we are mixing it with a little juice in the morning...haven't had any issues - We both agree that we have been sleeping a little sounder ....


----------



## yodie (Nov 6, 2012)

This stuff really takes my appetite away/makes me full, not want to eat. I over ate anyway today and my stomach is giving me grief. No more over eating. I feel miserable. I'm also not craving sweets and junk like I normally do.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 6, 2012)

Went to the doctor today for my 3 month med management check.  I am on Welbutrin and do pretty well with it overall until the winter months.  I shared with the doctor that I was taking MR and showed him the ingredients.  I explained how the MR has been helping with my seasonal depression.  DR really liked the ingredients and encouraged me to continue taking MR.  He also stated he wanted to look into it more as he might suggest this to other patients.  Dr did suggest that I add a multi with folic acid.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 6, 2012)

I went to the doctor today for a check up. I am anemic and the dr has been trying to get my levels up. I have been taking a prescription iron supplement for the past 6 months and at my last visit my levels had dropped. Today they were .5 from being normal! I thank God he led me to MR. I'm sleeping better, have more energy, and my iron levels are up! I go back in February so I'll post again about my progress after the visit.


----------



## TdotGirl (Nov 6, 2012)

sevetlana said:


> has anyone ordered from www.MHClife.com ??



I have. Shipping charge is a lot since it's a different country. But it did get here fast. I was counting on 2 weeks & I got it in 6 days!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2012)

Did my MR this morning...still just 2 capfuls.


----------



## sevetlana (Nov 7, 2012)

TdotGirl 
Which country are they I thought they were in the US.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 7, 2012)

After reading this thread I realized I wasn't taking enough of the MR. Originally I was taking just two capfuls...Hopefully now i'll finally see some results...I need the energy


----------



## carletta (Nov 7, 2012)

So ladies............ can you take a multivitamin like (GNC ultra mega) with this ? or any other multivitamin ???????


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 7, 2012)

carletta said:
			
		

> So ladies............ can you take a multivitamin like (GNC ultra mega) with this ? or any other multivitamin ???????



I take a multi, MSM, Biotin, Bamboo(Silica) and a few others with no issues.


----------



## baddison (Nov 7, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I take a multi, MSM, Biotin, Bamboo(Silica) and a few others with no issues.


 

I take:
Vitamin Code RAW ONE for Women (one-a-day multi)
Vitamin Code RAW IRON (I'm anemic)
Vitamin Code RAW CALCIUM (I'm over 40)
New Chapter WHOLEMEGA (awesome fish oil!!)
Harifinity (at night)

Additionally, I workout strenuously 5days per week, so the extra vits come in handy for energy.

I have absolutely NO adverse affects whatsoever, my body properly eliminates what it doesn't need. My energy levels are great. Recently I noticed the whites of my eyes are a bit brighter....that's definitely a good thing.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 7, 2012)

I on the lookout of a good fish oil that is not gelatin coated! Thanks for post New Chapter WHOLEMEGA @baddison I have avoided this one b/c its a bit pricey but I need it so I'll have to pay!

ETA:  The New Chapter WHOLEMEGA are gelatin coated so I can't take them! erplexed


----------



## carletta (Nov 7, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I take a multi, MSM, Biotin, Bamboo(Silica) and a few others with no issues.



thanks !!!!!!


----------



## carletta (Nov 7, 2012)

baddison said:


> I take:
> Vitamin Code RAW ONE for Women (one-a-day multi)
> Vitamin Code RAW IRON (I'm anemic)
> Vitamin Code RAW CALCIUM (I'm over 40)
> ...







cool !!! thanks !  think i'm gonna get me some now !!!!!!!


----------



## baddison (Nov 7, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> I on the lookout of a good fish oil that is not gelatin coated! Thanks for post New Chapter WHOLEMEGA @baddison I have avoided this one b/c its a bit pricey but I need it so I'll have to pay!
> 
> ETA: The New Chapter WHOLEMEGA are gelatin coated so I can't take them! erplexed


 

Wow...sorry to hear that.  Are you allergic to gelatin?  This is the specific gelatin in the Wholemega: [Gelatin [Halal], glycerine and water].  Hmmm...it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 7, 2012)

carletta said:


> So ladies............ can you take a multivitamin like (GNC ultra mega) with this ? or any other multivitamin ???????



carletta
Yes.  I also posted the question on here and asked the salesperson at the vitamin store where I bought the MR.  I take the following:


GNC Women's Ultra Mega w/o iron
Mega Red Krill Oil
Jarrow Calcium
B12 Chewables
COQ10
MegaFood Blood Builder


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 7, 2012)

reeko43 - Thank you SO much for that info re: Wellbutrin. I take it as well and this time of year is extremely rough for me.

Question to anyone - I'm torn between trying Country Life hair skin and nails and MR. Would it be redundant to take both? Do you ladies think the results with MR would be more substantial? I'm leaning towards MR because I also need a multivitamin and I'm not sure the Country Life would provide all the minerals/vitamins that MR would.

Any insight or feedback at ALL would be so helpful.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2012)

carletta said:


> So ladies............ can you take a multivitamin like (GNC ultra mega) with this ? or any other multivitamin ???????



I take Vitafusion pre-natal gummies and vitamin c.


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 7, 2012)

I take Country Life hair skin and nails, but only 1 per day instead of the 2  you're supposed to take per day. I also take the MR full dose and a women's one a day multivitamin.




tapioca_pudding said:


> @reeko43 - Thank you SO much for that info re: Wellbutrin. I take it as well and this time of year is extremely rough for me.
> 
> Question to anyone - I'm torn between trying Country Life hair skin and nails and MR. Would it be redundant to take both? Do you ladies think the results with MR would be more substantial? I'm leaning towards MR because I also need a multivitamin and I'm not sure the Country Life would provide all the minerals/vitamins that MR would.
> 
> Any insight or feedback at ALL would be so helpful.


----------



## TdotGirl (Nov 7, 2012)

sevetlana said:


> TdotGirl
> Which country are they I thought they were in the US.



sevetlana they are. I was just talking about where I live. I was shocked it got to me really fast. Anytime I order from the US, things take anywhere from a week or 2. I anticipated 2 weeks, not 6 days.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 7, 2012)

baddison said:


> Wow...sorry to hear that. Are you allergic to gelatin? This is the specific gelatin in the Wholemega: [Gelatin [Halal], glycerine and water]. Hmmm...it doesn't bother me at all.


 
Yes, the kind made of beef.  I found one online made of fish and will go with that.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 7, 2012)

Second order just came in! WoHo  I'm set for the next 3.5 months!  Working up to a 6 month supply!


----------



## Solitude (Nov 7, 2012)

I finally caved in and ordered. It cost me $28.28 with shipping on Amazon...will report back...


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome to the club Solitude  Hope it works as well for you as it does for us!


----------



## carletta (Nov 7, 2012)

A.Marie said:


> carletta
> Yes.  I also posted the question on here and asked the salesperson at the vitamin store where I bought the MR.  I take the following:
> 
> 
> ...





Yep !!!!!!!!  gonna get me some this weekend for sure !!!!!!


----------



## sevetlana (Nov 7, 2012)

TdotGirl  That is great. I got good service from them as well .
I wanna join this challenge. I just took my first dose this morn I will report back.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 7, 2012)

My baby hair around my front edges is growing! I rubbed it off by wearing wig caps for an extended period of time. They are coming in nicely all of a sudden. It could be the emu oil, I started them both at same time :scratchch


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 7, 2012)

Can I still join this challenge, I stumbled onto the youtube video and ordered it and have been taking mine for 3 days, then I found this challenge and had to reup my LHCF membership.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2012)

Kimdionneca

Of Course & Welcome.  Glad to have you


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 7, 2012)

Taking mr for 12 days...sitting in the couch playing in my new growth...

Wait...I don't have a relaxer..I'm natural and  got my hair blown out a week ago

Fingers to nape _sacrebleu_ feels like 3 weeks post (memories)

*laughs deliriously to self* that would be close to half an inch NOPE my mind is playing games

But my skin is looking very bright these days..that's more real to me hmph


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 7, 2012)

Almost missed it!  Today is my 4 week MR anniversary. Yay!  The energy & stamina I have for my morning workouts is enough for me but my skin is so much brighter & smoother (no breakouts),  my hair seems thicker & my new growth more manageable. Ok I can't comment on my growth cause my new growth has a looser texture than usual. I can't really tell my new growth from my purposely slightly underprocessed relaxed hair. I'm sailing through this stretch really. Come to think of it when I took biotin pills early in my journey it had a loosening effect on my new growth but I had horrible breakouts too. So I stopped. Glad this formulation has a positive effect on my skin. 

I will relax in exactly 6 weeks which will be 10 weeks of MR growth in addition to 2 weeks without. I'll get a better assessment of my growth then. I want to be precise.


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 7, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Almost missed it!  Today is my 4 week MR anniversary. Yay!  The energy & stamina I have for my morning workouts is enough for me but my skin is so much brighter & smoother (no breakouts),  my hair seems thicker & my new growth more manageable. Ok I can't comment on my growth cause my new growth has a looser texture than usual. I can't really tell my new growth from my purposely slightly underprocessed relaxed hair. I'm sailing through this stretch really. *Come to think of it when I took biotin pills early in my journey it had a loosening effect on my new growth but I had horrible breakouts too.* So I stopped. Glad this formulation has a positive effect on my skin.
> 
> I will relax in exactly 6 weeks which will be 10 weeks of MR growth in addition to 2 weeks without. I'll get a better assessment of my growth then. I want to be precise.



When I took the 5,000 mcg of Biotin, I broke out too.  I plan to purchase the 1,000 mcg.


----------



## aishasoleil (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is my 1st full week update:

Still very "regular". Like once-a-day regular. This is a big deal for me because I used to be lucky to, uh, "go" once a week! 

I have never been a morning person, but I am finding it progressively easier to get out of bed each morning. I feel good all day, but when it's time for bed I'm OUT! My body has been getting its 6-8 hours like clockwork. Woot! 

I've always had strong healthy nails that grow fast and long, so I can't say too much has changed for them. 

My skin, while it is already fairly clear, it just seems to look even *better*! 

Finally, my hair. I don't want to get too excited. And I could be making it all up in my head. But I could almost swear it is the teensiest bit longer. I bun like 90% of the time, so I don't see my hair out much. But on Monday (my out day), a fellow student at my cosmo school was curious about my length. I let her stretch a piece and it was just below my shoulder blades!! But... It was just one piece so...


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 7, 2012)

Been doing this since early October and my nails are busting through my fingers like Freddy Krueger.  Not noticing any out of the ordinary growth spurt from my hair, but it's still growing.  I've been bunning (yay, can finally bun!!), so at least my ends aren't stressed. 

Still dreaming crazy.  Not too long ago I was pregnant with the Prez's baby.  The SS tried to ban me from the White House.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 7, 2012)

My stomach is still make loud noise!  Its so embarassing!


----------



## Phaer (Nov 8, 2012)

IronButterfly said:


> Been doing this since early October and my nails are busting through my fingers like Freddy Krueger.  Not noticing any out of the ordinary growth spurt from my hair, but it's still growing.  I've been bunning (yay, can finally bun!!), so at least my ends aren't stressed.
> 
> Still dreaming crazy.  Not too long ago I was pregnant with the Prez's baby.  The SS tried to ban me from the White House.



flotus would beat ur B-U-T-T


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^NOT in MY dream.  lol


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 8, 2012)

A.Marie

Did you up your water when you was taking 5,000mcg?


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 8, 2012)

I started taking MR on Friday and Oolong Tea on Sunday.  I take one tablespoon of MR in the morning and one in the afternoon around 4:30 to give me that extra boost and 3 cups of Oolong Tea daily.  It is still too early to reveal any 'real' benefits.  So far, I do not notice that 'burst of energy', only the ability to do more in the afternoon.  I am not bursting at the seams supercharged and ready to conquer anything that comes my way.  It does make me calm and mellow.  At night, I am sleeping more soundly and have had a few crazy dreams but nothing major.  As for the bowels moving, no I have not experienced that, just some terrible, smelly gas.


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 8, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> A.Marie
> 
> Did you up your water when you was taking 5,000mcg?



gorgeoushair

Yes, I did and only drink water and hot tea.  The same thing happened to my sister, and she drinks water too.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 8, 2012)

Did 2capfuls today.  Will probably up to 3capfuls next week.  My MSM and silica may be here too so I'll start those as well.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks, I am in for the hair growth. I was on a good natural journey a couple years back, but then I got married and moved to Colorado, cold and dry. My hair broke immediately so I chopped it into a bob, and got relaxed ,now I have been moisturizing and sealing like crazy and on Nov 1st started no heat. I am wearing my hair in a twist around my head and hopefully that will help. Now with the MR I hope it will grow back to where it was and more., currently my hair is just grazing shoulder length again. 

I have more energy for sure so that is good but I do hope the gas subsides laaawd!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 8, 2012)

I forgot to take my MR this morning, rushing around. I will take it when I get home. Not skipping a day.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 8, 2012)

@A.Marie

For most of us taking MR we have experienced the ablility to do more. I have yet to read of anyone having the burst of energy. I like the fact that it doesn't make me feel gittery and I actually enjoy getting more done.

Glad you are having a good experience with MR.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 8, 2012)

baddison said:


> I take:
> Vitamin Code RAW ONE for Women (one-a-day multi)
> Vitamin Code RAW IRON (I'm anemic)
> Vitamin Code RAW CALCIUM (I'm over 40)
> ...



This looks impressive ... I might look into this when I finish up my current stash.


----------



## MsDes (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine is coming in the mail today, I'm really excited. I looked at the ingredients online and I saw it had "sorbitol" in it, which is a laxative. That's probably why it's making some of yall go or have gas.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 8, 2012)

So I am a week away from taking MR for a month.  Here are some pictures.  These pics was taken on 9-26-2012.  I started on MR on 10-15-2012,  18 days later.  It was humid that day.  My hair is not as thick as it appears.  I wish.










I took these pics today.  I felt like flat ironing my hair.  My hair is a little more weighed down in this pic, due to me oil rinsing.  My hair is fine.  So if I want bouncy, becky-style hair  then no oils.





I had trimmed 3-4 inches back in September.  I think that I may have gained about one inch of growth.  No increased energy, though, that I have noticed.  Maybe my laziness is a state of mind 

I do castor oil on my scalp 2-3 times a week.  Maybe the combination of the two 

Whatcha think?


----------



## yodie (Nov 8, 2012)

cutenss, I see the growth! 
Good job.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

cutenss Your hair grew to the bottom of that cut off shirt methinks! Nice.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 8, 2012)

A.Marie said:


> I started taking MR on Friday and Oolong Tea on Sunday. I take one tablespoon of MR in the morning and one in the afternoon around 4:30 to give me that extra boost and 3 cups of Oolong Tea daily. It is still too early to reveal any 'real' benefits. So far, I do not notice that 'burst of energy', only the ability to do more in the afternoon. I am not bursting at the seams supercharged and ready to conquer anything that comes my way. It does make me calm and mellow. At night, I am sleeping more soundly and have had a few crazy dreams but nothing major. As for the bowels moving, no I have not experienced that, just some terrible, smelly gas.


 

The wind comes first, then a "release" from within.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 8, 2012)

cutenss said:


> So I am a week away from taking MR for a month. Here are some pictures. These pics was taken on 9-26-2012. I started on MR on 10-15-2012, 18 days later. It was humid that day. My hair is not as thick as it appears. I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think you are right!  Wow!  How long are you going to continue taking MR? Will you keep posting monthly updates?


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2012)

I feel very full..Didn't have to eat much..

Anyone else?


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2012)

cutenss I see growth..Congrats..Dont change a thing.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I'm super full & didn't eat much..I fill like a stuffed something..lol


----------



## cutenss (Nov 8, 2012)

yodie said:


> cutenss, I see the growth!
> Good job.



Thanks yodie 



Froreal3 said:


> cutenss Your hair grew to the bottom of that cut off shirt methinks! Nice.



Thank you Froreal3 



phyl73 said:


> I think you are right!  Wow!  How long are you going to continue taking MR? Will you keep posting monthly updates?



phyl73  I bought a 90 day supply (3 bottles).  I will continue to take it as long as I am able.  I like the taste   I will continue to post updates.  My plan is to trim again at the end of the year, in order to keep my ends clean and blunt.  Next month should show if this is a fluke, or true help to aid in hair growth


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 8, 2012)

Well done cutenss  I see your progress!


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2012)

cutenss said:


> Thanks yodie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cutenss Keep growing I can't wait to see continued up-dates..Your hair is very pretty & very healthy.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sweetgal (Nov 8, 2012)

cutenss said:


> So I am a week away from taking MR for a month.  Here are some pictures.  These pics was taken on 9-26-2012.  I started on MR on 10-15-2012,  18 days later.  It was humid that day.  My hair is not as thick as it appears.  I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent growth. Looks like you got at least 1.5 to 2 inches of growth.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 8, 2012)

cutenss said:


> So I am a week away from taking MR for a month.  Here are some pictures.  These pics was taken on 9-26-2012.  I started on MR on 10-15-2012,  18 days later.  It was humid that day.  My hair is not as thick as it appears.  I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great progress!  Gives me hope.  I should have taken starting pics


----------



## napbella (Nov 8, 2012)

napbella said:


> Ok an additional update: umm--I'm now verrry regular , that's not a complaint because--well--it's just not. I think I prefer taking liquid vits over pills too. Still hoping for the decrease in appetite .


 
Ok, mini update--no longer regular but still enjoying the extra energy. I sometimes take mine at night so I can stay up a little longer.  I know I was deficient in iron and some other trace minerals so I am upping my intake of msm and continuing with the viviscal. Since my hair is in nappy mode (straw set) I'm gonna have to start the length comparisons next month because I'm not straightening my hair anytime soon. But so far so good.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 8, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> Well done cutenss  I see your progress!



Thanks 



Lita said:


> cutenss Keep growing I can't wait to see continued up-dates..Your hair is very pretty & very healthy.
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I will continue to update.  And thank you.  Your hair is AWESOME! 



sweetgal said:


> Excellent growth. Looks like you got at least 1.5 to 2 inches of growth.



Thanks.  I am excited about my growth.  I hope it continues 



reeko43 said:


> Great progress!  Gives me hope.  I should have taken starting pics



Thanks.  And yes do take pics.  They give the real story.  And it gives others an idea of the progress that they may get.  I would have never tried it had it not been for the seeing video, and this thread.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 9, 2012)

Did 3 capfuls this morning.


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 9, 2012)

cutenss Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 9, 2012)

I will start back today. I stopped during my tom. I had stabbing, labor like pain. I never had that before. It might have been the cold weather. I have no idea, but all this talk about false starts and early starts made me wonder.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 9, 2012)

cutenss Thanks for sharing your photos. *sigh* Now I'm going to have to read from the beginning and lawd knows I don't need to buy anything else! 

IDareT'sHair You know I love your threads; why didn't I get a tag?!  Just kidding. Off to read.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 9, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> cutenss Thanks for sharing your photos. *sigh* Now I'm going to have to read from the beginning and lawd knows I don't need to buy anything else!
> 
> IDareT'sHair You know I love your threads; why didn't I get a tag?!  Just kidding. Off to read.



Thank you. I know that these types of threads need ics:


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 9, 2012)

I took my MR dose last night before bed. I'll try not to do that again because I had some crazy dreams!!! 

I gave my 15 year old son his first dose today. He's in the IB magnet program in his school, and he has a serious work load. He sent me the following text this morning" 


> Mom! The MR must be working, I'm wide awake and remembering everything! LOL  I can use this stuff to up my test scores...it will be like cheating LOL


I need to have a word with him about that cheating comment. 

I have new baby hair furs all over my hair line! This is my 9th day. I believe it's the MR and not the Emu oil.  I've used Emu oil before, don't remember gaining growth this fast.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 9, 2012)

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair I'm super full & didn't eat much..I fill like a stuffed something..lol



OMG, I ate my 6" subway tuna yesterday, which usually leaves me wanting more. Yesterday it made me feel like I ate a brick. I'm still not really hungry. OMG!  I need to roll with this feeling!


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 9, 2012)

Hair and Nails shot  though I've been taking this for almost 2 weeks..here is my starting pic


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 9, 2012)

I was just coming to report my nails!!  

I don't wear polish or anything.  I just keep them trimmed pretty short but my nails are starting to come in soooo pretty I'm thinking of growing them out.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 9, 2012)

cutenss I see ALOT of growth here.  How cool that you had that dress on w/ the line to really see your progress.  BTW...are you using the plain or aloe version?  And did your cycle come early?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

NappyNelle

I think I picked you up from that other Thread.  *cough* You should come join us!

AtlantaJJ  Cute story about DS.  I'm glad it's keeping him on Point.

cutenss  Great Progress.  Thank you so much for Sharing.

Lita I agree.  It has definitely been an appetite suppressant.

Where is Nice & Wavy ?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 9, 2012)

Have yall seen her updated video?  lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HSLu_SKHm4&feature=plcp


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 9, 2012)

Shout-out at 5:48.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 9, 2012)

This is another chick, basically showing her newgrowth after a month...IDK if all of that is newgrowth, but even still I bet she got at least an inch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4Ql48rcY2g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

itismehmmkay

Thanks for posting.  Interesting update.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 9, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> cutenss I see ALOT of growth here.  How cool that you had that dress on w/ the line to really see your progress.  BTW...are you using the plain or aloe version?  And did your cycle come early?



My "housecoat" is my new measuring gauge.  My back is too large for the bra measurements  I use the regular MR.  I take it straight, then I drink water after.  I like the flat, tart cherry taste   As far as cycles,  I am not not capable of any, so I cannot judge that. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> cutenss  Great Progress.  Thank you so much for Sharing.



Thanks 

BTW:  I have not missed one day.  I take it every morning.  I even took my MR  with my measuring spoon on a weekend college recruiting trip for DSS.  I kept it in the mini frig at the hotel. And since I have two more bottles, I will be able to measure a full 90 days.


----------



## Lita (Nov 9, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I took my MR dose last night before bed. I'll try not to do that again because I had some crazy dreams!!!
> 
> I gave my 15 year old son his first dose today. He's in the IB magnet program in his school, and he has a serious work load. He sent me the following text this morning"
> 
> ...



AtlantaJJ Hi,I'm so full..lol..Not even craving sweets like I use too..
The dreams,yes I get them too/Strange..Very strange...lol..I dreamed Aretha Franklin was poking me in my arm & yelling..I don't know what she was talking about...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 9, 2012)

I take the one with aloe..Just got to work on all this "wind"


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mona_cherie (Nov 9, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Shout-out at 5:48.




She looks like the chick from the old Wanakee testimonial.


----------



## sweetgal (Nov 9, 2012)

Honesty addresses this already in the comment section during her first YouTube video. She says this is not her.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 10, 2012)

cutenss said:


> Thanks @yodie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I hope it's not a fluke either.  I'm so excited to see your next update!  I ordered more bottles and will order 2 more so that I have a 6 month supply.  I want to do a true study of this product.  I wish we could conduct some type of controlled study to see how it affects those of us taking additional supplements or just taking the MR.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 10, 2012)

So I've been MR for 17 days. For the past week, I have been going to sleep each night very early.  Before 9.  I am wondering if it's just my mind refusing to accept the time change or if it the MR.  I am still able to make it through the day without being tired and going to Zumba 3 times a week, but I am in the bed early nightly.  I get up pretty early too.  I tried to sleep in this morning, but my cats woke me up at 5:30 wanting to be fed and I've not been able to go back to sleep.  Oh well.

Last night I had a dream that I went to get my hair straightened and my long time beautician cut my bsl hair into a bob.  I could not stop crying.  My husband kept saying it would grow back.  I was sobbing.  I told him I didn't want to wait another 4 years.  Anyway I woke up distraught!  Checked my hair and it's still here.  I'm going to get up in a few and deep condition and wait for Zumba to start.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 10, 2012)

My nails are growing like crazy
Oh and my vita sprout came yesterday I took it and I felt alive  they are on sale for 1/2 which is $9 at valley naturals plus I have a discount so I will be ordering 5 months worth of vitamins later .....granted I need to finish all the other vitamins I have in my stash


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 10, 2012)

Took 3 capfuls this morning.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> So I've been MR for 17 days. For the past week, I have been going to sleep each night very early.  Before 9.  I am wondering if it's just my mind refusing to accept the time change or if it the MR.  I am still able to make it through the day without being tired and going to Zumba 3 times a week, but I am in the bed early nightly.  I get up pretty early too.  I tried to sleep in this morning, but my cats woke me up at 5:30 wanting to be fed and I've not been able to go back to sleep.  Oh well.
> 
> Last night I had a dream that I went to get my hair straightened and my long time beautician cut my bsl hair into a bob.  I could not stop crying.  My husband kept saying it would grow back.  I was sobbing.  I told him I didn't want to wait another 4 years.  Anyway I woke up distraught!  Checked my hair and it's still here.  I'm going to get up in a few and deep condition and wait for Zumba to start.



I'm the same way. Up early, sustained energy and in bed early.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep. I've had a combo of all the posts. 

Still lovin' MR. Feel totally refreshed in the a.m. and not totally worn out in the p.m.

Keeping my eye on the Price point tho'. I don't want it to super inflate. 

I need to keep picking up a bottle here & there, so I can have my Stash set.

Anyway, I am still using Viviscal too, for a little extra boost in the Hurr Department. So far, so good.


----------



## yynot (Nov 10, 2012)

Got mine, just took 3 capfuls.  Can't wait to see some results, especially energy. I want to order some more before It goes up or out of stock.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 10, 2012)

CONSTIPATION!!! 

Anyone else....?


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 10, 2012)

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> CONSTIPATION!!!
> 
> Anyone else....?



Wow! No. The exact opposite. How much water are you drinking daily?


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 10, 2012)

I just hope they don't change the formula like so many companies do. I might need to order another 6 month supply. That will get me through a year. It doesn't expire until 2014 so I should be ok with stock piling it!


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 10, 2012)

IronButterfly said:


> CONSTIPATION!!!
> 
> Anyone else....?


 
I take a herbal laxative b/c this is a major problem for me but I think I'm going to stop taking it b/c mixing it with MR is what causes my LOUD stomach noise!  I can't take it anymore!  Sounds like I"m passing gas all day long and I'm not!  _So embarassing!_


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 10, 2012)

Someone may have already posted this but Swanson's has a product with similar if not exact ingredients called Mineral Max. I trust their quality and will be ordering it tonight. I know I'm using the "bootleg" so I can't actively participate, but I will come back and tell you guys my results 

Mineral Max Ingredients:
http://www.swansonvitamins.com/swanson-premium-mineral-max-32-fl-oz-946-ml-liquid

Mineral Rich Ingredients:
http://www.swansonvitamins.com/maximum-living-mineralrich-32-fl-oz-liquid?csi=SW867&csp=MK001

I hope this helps another EL Cheapo like myself


----------



## yynot (Nov 10, 2012)

Took my first 3 capfuls this morning and I've had energy all day.  Didn't get tired once!


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 10, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Wow! No. The exact opposite. How much water are you drinking daily?


 
I drink a minimum of 2 liters of water a day.  Nothing much else has changed in my diet since taking MR.  I hope it's just a passing phase...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> I just hope they don't change the formula like so many companies do. I might need to order another 6 month supply. That will get me through a year. It doesn't expire until 2014 so I should be ok with stock piling it!



6 months? O__o You are not playin' huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

@EnExitStageLeft

Girl, please. 

You are welcome to come up in here with your _Mineral Max_ and let us know how it is working for you.....

I like open challenges. I can't roll with alot of Rules & Regulations. 

So, by all means, please keep us posted on Mineral Max.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, I want to join this challenge if it's not too late. I received mine on Friday and started taking it yesterday morning. Yesterday, I felt very energetic. I'm closely monitoring myself as something else has come up. (I will def be sharing that in another thread if confirmed). But I am enjoying the taste. This added to my new hair care regimen which will be even lower manipulation. Yeah things look good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

ChasingBliss

Glad to have you.  Welcome.  Thanks for joining us.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Sure Will


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft

It looks promising.  Especially when you look at the side by side comparison.

I wish you would stay in, and give us another perspective with Mineral Max.

Hmp.  Chile....When money looking funny, at least we know there are other Options and that's a Plus. 

So, thanks for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft

Hey Exit...Nah I'd be giving somebody the serious "Side-Eye" if they ran up in here with a Can of _Red Bull_ or something talmbout they in the challenge.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 11, 2012)

So, I'm almost finished with my 1st bottle!  I gotta re-order next week to make sure there's no lapse.  I gotta say, I love M-R!  I don't even care what it does for my hair at this point...I feel so much better since taking it.  My Mom's been telling me how my complexion has lightened up considerably, and I'm not looking as dark.  My mood, and energy level are also 110% better.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I ordered a bottle last night and it should be here next week. Swanson's shipping is and has always been on point. OH! and I'm definitely in. All you had to say was yes lol. I'm really excited too. I'm apart of the Hair Growth and Weight Loss Challenge I think this is the perfect supplement to use. Energy from the B vitamins and growth from the Silica, plus the hair vitamins that I will be taking. I'M PUMPED! And yeah the ingredients are severely similar, even the concentrations match. When I seen it I was like "OH YEAH, CHEAPY CHEAPY DUPEY TIME! 

...........*Puts RedBull back in the Fridge . *Shrugs Can't blame a sista for trying !


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

Your post is about to make me order more "Just In Case"


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Nov 11, 2012)

Ladies, I'm going on week 4. On November 14,  it will be officially 4 weeks that I 've been on MR. So far, I love the fact that I have more energy and that I'm more alert. Hair wise, I noticed I had to wax more often... I did get some hair growth, I have done my roots yet so I cannot confirm how much more it has gown. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Hey Exit...Nah I'd be giving somebody the serious "Side-Eye" if they ran up in here with a Can of _Red Bull_ or something talmbout they in the challenge.





EnExitStageLeft said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I ordered a bottle last night and it should be here next week. Swanson's shipping is and has always been on point. OH! and I'm definitely in. All you had to say was yes lol. I'm really excited too. I'm apart of the Hair Growth and Weight Loss Challenge I think this is the perfect supplement to use. Energy from the B vitamins and growth from the Silica, plus the hair vitamins that I will be taking. I'M PUMPED! And yeah the ingredients are severely similar, even the concentrations match. When I seen it I was like "OH YEAH, CHEAPY CHEAPY DUPEY TIME!
> 
> ...........**Puts RedBull back in the Fridge . *Shrugs Can't blame a sista for trying *!



Why, why, I'm   

Tickled!


----------



## Britt (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been taking MR for a little over 3 weeks now. I don't notice anything different in my body other than slight gas when I take it. I just ordered another bottle. I will prob go through 3 bottles and then know if I should continue. I'm hoping to see healthier nails. I haven't noticed increased energy or anything of the sort.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Since DS, thinks he might benefit from the MR, I will likely place another order and try the Vita-Sprout as well.


----------



## Dellas (Nov 11, 2012)

I used it on and off so I can give feedback
I somewhat noticed more energy
I did notice the vivid dreams... a product can do that

Also notice I needed to drink more water..


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

I was in NY over the weekend and made sure to pack my MR and take it with me.  It got its own 3 oz travel bottle.  I'm exactly a month in... No 3 inches of growth, but there is some growth there.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Hey Exit...Nah I'd be giving somebody the serious "Side-Eye" if they ran up in here with a Can of Red Bull or something talmbout they in the challenge.



I literally loled.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

30 days of MR.  Nice growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> *I literally loled.*


 
Froreal3

Gurl....  You know folks be Improvisin'


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 11, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> 6 months? O__o You are not playin' huh?



No mam! I'm on a mission!


----------



## MsDes (Nov 11, 2012)

Day 4 of taking MR for me, and I do feel slightly more energized than usual.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 11, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> 30 days of MR.  Nice growth.
> 
> View attachment 176869


DominicanBrazilian82, I see growth, its definitely there.  I'd say 1.5 to 2 inches of growth.  Did you measure your starting pic to be able to get an idea of how much?  Regardless, I say your hair is on the move..congratulations!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82, I see growth, its definitely there.  I'd say 1.5 to 2 inches of growth.  Did you measure your starting pic to be able to get an idea of how much?  Regardless, I say your hair is on the move..congratulations!



I did not   I might start measuring soon so it's not just an eyeball.  I agree with your 1.5-2 inches since my starting pic.  As I begin my next thirty days, I will measure key pieces tonight to accurately measure my progress.  But all in all, MR DOES assist with growth and thickness (at least for me it did).


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 11, 2012)

Still on it. MR started my period 10 days early. Now its over and that energy that i got from MR is going away. I'm starting to feel sluggish. I'm halfway thru my 1st bottle. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 11, 2012)

guyanesesista said:


> Still on it. MR started my period 10 days early. Now its over and that energy that i got from MR is going away. I'm starting to feel sluggish. I'm halfway thru my 1st bottle. Anyone else experience this?


 
My cycle came a week early.  I felt the same while it was on, meaning no noticable tiredness.  No extra tiredness once it left either. I just hope it doesn't happen again this cycle period.  Today is actually the firt day I did not go to bed early.  Well it is still early, but I don't feel sleepy like I do during the week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I did not   I might start measuring soon so it's not just an eyeball.  I agree with your 1.5-2 inches since my starting pic.  As I begin my next thirty days, I will measure key pieces tonight to accurately measure my progress.  But all in all, MR DOES assist with growth and thickness (at least for me it did).



I see that. Very nice growth. 1.5 inches in a month is excellent. I dusted my ends last week...took maybe 1/4 inch off. I will still measure around the 30 day mark.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> Have yall seen her updated video?  lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HSLu_SKHm4&feature=plcp



I have a couple of questions... 

Am I the only one who doesn't see the extra six inches of growth that she should have for this third video?  She said she told everyone about MR in August.  So 3 inches a month should look a lot longer than the same boob-length she's been sporting since Video # 1.

If she got the calling from God, why is she throwing shade about this challenge?  Seems like she's not being Christian-like.

Why is her hair not really growing?  Duplicate question, but I really wanna know.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 11, 2012)

At home + unemployed + kids in college = I need money

I hope her mom gets better. I couldn't watch the first vid in its entirety. I watched this one and she doesn't seem sincere in wanting to help folks. Before she even asked if anybody knew of a site she could get on, I got the feeling she was was trying to be America's Next Top YouTube Hair Guru

I am thankful for OP bringing this to our attention. MR is just the thing I've been needing.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe she cut it again?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 11, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I have a couple of questions...
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't see the extra six inches of growth that she should have for this third video?  She said she told everyone about MR in August.  So 3 inches a month should look a lot longer than the same boob-length she's been sporting since Video # 1.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if anybody else caught that too. I was turned off from her after that.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

naturallygoldie said:
			
		

> At home + unemployed + kids in college = I need money
> 
> I hope her mom gets better. I couldn't watch the first vid in its entirety. I watched this one and she doesn't seem sincere in wanting to help folks. Before she even asked if anybody knew of a site she could get on, I got the feeling she was was trying to be America's Next Top YouTube Hair Guru
> 
> I am thankful for OP bringing this to our attention. MR is just the thing I've been needing.



Prayers and blessings to her ailing Mom, but her daughter seems a little deceiving.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

naturallygoldie said:
			
		

> Maybe she cut it again?



Nope.  But definitely been using a lot of heat.  Her ends looks thinner than I remember.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 11, 2012)

I caught the shade mess but its not like I'm subscribing to her channel she will be alright


----------



## Lita (Nov 11, 2012)

Still taking MR daily...Dreams a little better..Gives nice amount of energy..


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe I shouldn't have watched the video.  I didn't trust the first one I saw. It really gets on my nerves when I see people touting ridiculous growth claims that they cannot proove. The only reason for that can be nothing but money.  I am thankful to the woman form introducing the drink in her video but I just wish she would be honest.  She wouldn't even say the name of the drink much initially or show it unless asked.  I guess she was still working out her distribution deal with the company.

I also don't understand her claim that her bottles that she supplies will be fresh as if those supplied by other companies were old.  I have not received a bottle yet with a date close to expiration. 

I know this woman is trying to get her hustle on and I don't knock her for that.  However, since she is not being altogether truthfull, she should really stop acting like God is telling her this and that.  I am sure God is not telling her to misrepresent her hair growth or to make sure people only buy from her.  If this MR is truly a blessing, the more businesses that can get the product out the better!

I am so thankful I did further research on MR because if I had just relied on her videos I would have never started taking it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

reeko43 said:
			
		

> Maybe I shouldn't have watched the video.  I didn't trust the first one I saw. It really gets on my nerves when I see people touting ridiculous growth claims that they cannot proove. The only reason for that can be nothing but money.  I am thankful to the woman form introducing the drink in her video but I just wish she would be honest.  She wouldn't even say the name of the drink much initially or show it unless asked.  I guess she was still working out her distribution deal with the company.
> 
> I also don't understand her claim that her bottles that she supplies will be fresh as if those supplied by other companies were old.  I have not received a bottle yet with a date close to expiration.
> 
> ...



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 12, 2012)

After watching her vid...I'm thinking someone alerted her to the challenge but mentioned that she wasn't credited. Uhm...that would be incorrect as the original thread quotes her.  No comment on her hair who knows if she's like me (cutting away and evening up) or if she's maintaining that length. Time will tell if this stuff works for hair, and I know it does work for energy and I did feel I received a little spurt in the beginning so either way it was well worth it.  I did notice a little weight gain (5 pds).  I hope when I get my new batch that doesn't continue (I did not eat more, I always have a small appetite)...or else I'll have to discontinue. We'll see...


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 12, 2012)

Been taking MR for two days so far at two tablespoons a day. I definitely feel the energy. My need for long sleep has dramatically decreased. When I am awake, I am wide awake and this lasts the entire day no matter how little sleep I have gotten. I'm wide awake now and ready to jump on my stepper and I only got 4 hours sleep.  This happened to me Sunday morning as well. Very unusual for me. There is a sense of satisfaction in my body like I crave nothing, I need nothing, I feel complete and fully energized. I didn't even snack yesterday. Just ate my meals and drank lots of water. 
Looking forward to hair/skin and nail benefits. Which of course will take a little more time.


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 12, 2012)

It will be 4 weeks for me on Wednesday.  I do not see any extra hair growth. 

My hair grows about 1/4 inch a month and. It looks like I'm still growing at that rate.   

My last relaxer touch up was on 10/17 so I am measuring new growth only.   

But, I am still pleased with MR.  I enjoy the benefits on increased energy and overall well being - which IMO is better than increased hair growth 

I will continue to monitor my hair growth....
I have pics of a previous 4 months posts new growth shot.  This gives me incentive to stretch 4 months to take comparison pics !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2012)

Pfft. We can have a Challenge on anything we want.  

If the truth be known, our very own Sweetgal was the one who brought this to our attention. (And others on this Forum who have taken it in the past)

I heard that, but wondered if any other Forums were also taking M-R and doing some kind of Challenge as well? i.e. NC, BHM etc.......I never visit other Forums.

And um no, I'll probably just stick with Swanson's for my purchases....


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pfft. We can have a Challenge on anything we want.
> 
> If the truth be known, our very own Sweetgal was the one who brought this to our attention. (And others on this Forum who have taken it in the past)
> 
> ...



I agree...This was found out via word of mouth...just like any other time someone recommends a product.  It would have made more sense to me if she wanted to know more about the forum, challenge, and maybe provide some insight  - Also, if she wants to people to start "buying" from her, her prices need to be more competitive. 

Now she has other people curious about this "challenge" and the end result will be that they will eventually find out about LHCF. They will also notice where they can purchase the product cheaper...

Bad business move on her part...can't be "salty" when you are trying to step up your game


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pfft. We can have a Challenge on anything we want.
> 
> If the truth be known, our very own Sweetgal was the one who brought this to our attention. (And others on this Forum who have taken it in the past)
> 
> ...



Yea that's the shout-out I was talking about lol  Idk.  She seems kinda weird anyway.  Why was she playing w/ her hair so much?  My bad, if any of yall do that 




DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> 30 days of MR.  Nice growth.
> 
> View attachment 176869




Wow...that's some awesome growth.  I'm using ur tattoo as a marker and it looks over an inch.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 12, 2012)

Did my 3 capfuls.  I think I got my MR on the 2nd..that was a Friday.  I start my cycle this week.  I'll probably start w/ 4 capfuls next week.  Maybe this Sunday.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 12, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> After watching her vid...I'm thinking someone alerted her to the challenge but mentioned that she wasn't credited. *Uhm...that would be incorrect as the original thread quotes her*. No comment on her hair who knows if she's like me (cutting away and evening up) or if she's maintaining that length. Time will tell if this stuff works for hair, and I know it does work for energy and I did feel I received a little spurt in the beginning so either way it was well worth it. I did notice a little weight gain (5 pds). I hope when I get my new batch that doesn't continue (I did not eat more, I always have a small appetite)...or else I'll have to discontinue. We'll see...


 
True @luckiestdestiny I honestly thought she was referring to another challenge b/c I know we acknowledge here. Now if she expecting her name mention in every post well that's a horse of a different color.

So I decided to start taking my MR after work! I can't take the embarrassment any more. I took it late yesterday and it did not effect my sleep so as of today I take it at 5 PM. I've got my dose here with me at work so as I leave work I will take it.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am wearing a wig and cornrows underneath as my winter protective style.  I want to measure sooo bad.  However, I will not measure until I finish the bottle which should be the end of this week.  I am a slow grower except in the summer, 1/4 inch per month, so I don't expect a whole lot.  A half inch would be nice!


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 12, 2012)

Even though I started the MR on 11/2/12, I have an update.  The picture of me in the pink and black shirt was before the MR and the picture of me in orange was from last night after I shampooed and flat ironed my hair.  My last relaxer was on 10/9/12.  There is not much growth for one week, however, I do see a little something.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 12, 2012)

@A.Marie your hair is very full & healthy! Well done sis!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 12, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> Wow...that's some awesome growth.  I'm using ur tattoo as a marker and it looks over an inch.



That's exactly how I measured it.  At least an inch was my estimate as well.  I am measuring tonight (should've been last night) to see what my actual length is to measure it against my results in a months time.


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 12, 2012)

hair4today said:


> DominicanBrazilian82, I see growth, its definitely there.  I'd say 1.5 to 2 inches of growth.  Did you measure your starting pic to be able to get an idea of how much?  Regardless, I say your hair is on the move..congratulations!


For those that are getting 2-3 inches of growth are you taking any other supplements with MR?    I would love to try the vita sprouts it sounds promising


----------



## Lita (Nov 12, 2012)

This really curbs your hunger...


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 12, 2012)

jancan7 said:


> For those that are getting 2-3 inches of growth are you taking any other supplements with MR?    I would love to try the vita sprouts it sounds promising



I just started taking the vita sprout so no reviews besides it makes me more alert


----------



## Nayna (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting vid.  She says that it's not about the hair growth but then starts combing her hair.  Lol.  I can't.

Anywho, I may try the one without aloe next. I want to see if it will make me feel differently.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 12, 2012)

Nayna said:


> Interesting vid.  She says that it's not about the hair growth but then starts combing her hair.  Lol.  I can't.
> 
> Anywho, I may try the one without aloe next. I want to see if it will make me feel differently.



I thought I was the only one who peeped that plus she posted its about sharing and love uhm huh she was talking in the first video that it was for overall health but the added benefits is hair growth and great skin...I thought she was a traveling praise dancer


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 12, 2012)

I've bent back a nail or two..at least twice over the past few days OUCH! no tears, no rips, no breaks 

usually, the nail would split at the side or break right off


----------



## yodie (Nov 12, 2012)

Why the gas? Is it cleaning me out?


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 12, 2012)

Someone mention up thread that it's the sorbitol and she is right!  Me and sorbitol just don't get along!


----------



## yodie (Nov 12, 2012)

I must not get along with Sorbitol either. I need to check out the ingredients/results for Mineral Max and switch to that IF it doesn't have sorbitol. The gas is yuck.


----------



## Lita (Nov 12, 2012)

Notice less gas when I do half/half dose..


----------



## yodie (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Lita. I'll try that.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorbitol
From Wikipedia

Sorbitol, also known as glucitol, is a sugar alcohol, which the human body metabolizes slowly. It can be obtained by reduction of glucose, changing the aldehyde group to a hydroxyl group. Sorbitol is found in apples, pears, peaches, and prunes.[1] It is synthesized by sorbitol-6-phosphate dehydrogenase, and converted to fructose by succinate dehydrogenase and sorbitol dehydrogenase.[1] Succinate dehydrogenase is an enzyme complex that participates in the citric acid cycle.[1]

Sweetener
Sorbitol is a sugar substitute. It may be listed under the inactive ingredients listed for some foods and products. Sorbitol is referred to as a nutritive sweetener because it provides dietary energy: 2.6 kilocalories (11 kilojoules) per gram versus the average 4 kilocalories (17 kilojoules) for carbohydrates. It is often used in diet foods (including diet drinks and ice cream), mints, cough syrups, and sugar-free chewing gum.[citation needed]
It also occurs naturally in many stone fruits and berries from trees of the genus Sorbus.[2]

Laxative
Sorbitol can be used as a non-stimulant laxative via an oral suspension or enema. As with other sugar alcohols, gastrointestinal distress may result when food products that contain sorbitol are consumed. Sorbitol exerts its laxative effect by drawing water into the large intestine, thereby stimulating bowel movements.[3] Sorbitol has been determined safe for use by the elderly, although it is not recommended without consultation with a clinician.[4] Sorbitol is found in some dried fruits and may contribute to the laxative effects of prunes.[5]

Medical applications
Sorbitol is used in bacterial culture media to distinguish the pathogenic Escherichia coli O157:H7 from most other strains of E. coli, as it is usually incapable of fermenting sorbitol, but 93% of known E. coli strains are capable of doing so.[6]
Sorbitol, combined with kayexalate, helps the body rid itself of excess potassium ions in a hyperkalaemic state.[7] The kayexalate exchanges sodium ions for potassium ions in the bowel, while sorbitol helps to eliminate it. The FDA has discouraged this combination when in 2010 it issued a warning of increased risk for GI necrosis.[8]

Health care, food, and cosmetic uses
Sorbitol often is used in modern cosmetics as a humectant and thickener.[citation needed] Sorbitol often is used in mouthwash and toothpaste. Some transparent gels can be made only with sorbitol, as it has a refractive index sufficiently high for transparent formulations. It is also used frequently in almost all "sugar free" chewing gum.
Sorbitol is used as a cryoprotectant additive (mixed with sucrose and sodium polyphosphates) in the manufacture of surimi, a highly refined fish paste most commonly produced from Alaska pollock (Theragra chalcogramma).[citation needed] It is also used as a humectant in some cigarettes.[9]

Sorbitol sometimes is used as a sweetener and humectant in cookies and other foods that are not identified as "dietary" items.

Miscellaneous uses
A mixture of sorbitol and potassium nitrate has found some success as an amateur solid rocket fuel.[10]
Sorbitol is identified as a potential key chemical intermediate[11] from biomass resources. Complete reduction of sorbitol opens the way to alkanes, such as hexane, which can be used as a biofuel. Sorbitol itself provides much of the hydrogen required for the transformation.
19 C6H14O6 → 13 C6H14 + 36 CO2 + 42 H2O
The above chemical reaction is exothermic; 1.5 moles of sorbitol generate approximately 1 mole of hexane. When hydrogen is co-fed, no carbon dioxide is produced.

Medical importance
Aldose reductase is the first enzyme in the sorbitol-aldose reductase pathway[12] responsible for the reduction of glucose to sorbitol, as well as the reduction of galactose to galactitol. Too much sorbitol trapped in retinal cells, the cells of the lens, and the Schwann cells that myelinate peripheral nerves can damage these cells, leading to retinopathy, cataracts and peripheral neuropathy, respectively. Aldose reductase inhibitors, which are substances that prevent or slow the action of aldose reductase, are currently being investigated as a way to prevent or delay these complications, which frequently occur in the setting of long-term hyperglycemia that accompanies poorly-controlled diabetes. It is thought that these agents may help to prevent the accumulation of intracellular sorbitol that leads to cellular damage in diabetics.[13]

Adverse medical effects
Sorbitol also may aggravate irritable bowel syndrome,[14] and similar gastrointestinal conditions, resulting in severe abdominal pain for those affected, even from small amounts ingested.
It has been noted that the sorbitol added to SPS (Sodium Polystyrene Sulfonate, used in the treatment of hyperkalemia) can cause complications in the GI tract, including bleeding, perforated colonic ulcers, ischemic colitis and colonic necrosis, particularly in patients with uremia. The authors of the paper in question cite a study on rats (both non-uremic and uremic) in which all uremic rats died on a sorbitol enema regimen, whilst uremic rats on non-sorbitol regimens - even with SPS included - showed no signs of colonic damage. In humans, it is suggested that the risk factors for sorbitol-induced damage include "... immunosuppression, hypovolemia, postoperative setting, hypotension after hemodialysis, and peripheral vascular disease." They conclude that SPS-sorbitol should be used with caution, and that "Physicians need to be aware of SPS-sorbitol GI side effects while managing hyperkalemia." [15]

Overdose effects
Ingesting large amounts of sorbitol can lead to abdominal pain, flatulence, and mild to severe diarrhea.[16] Sorbitol ingestion of 20 grams (0.7 oz) per day as sugar-free gum has led to severe diarrhea leading to unintended weight loss of 11 kilograms (24 lb) in eight months, in a woman originally weighing 52 kilograms (110 lb); another patient required hospitalization after habitually consuming 30 grams (1 oz) per day.[17]


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 12, 2012)

My
Mineral rich doesn't have sorbitol. What product are we talking about? Mine has naturally sourced pure fructose.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 12, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> My
> Mineral rich doesn't have sorbitol. What product are we talking about? Mine has naturally sourced pure fructose.



That's a good point. I need to read my bottle. Someone up thread said MR contained sorbitol. I am not having digestive problems so I haven't checked the ingredients closely.

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 12, 2012)

I took my dose late yesterday and workout afterward and I tell you the band played on!!!!!  So glad I was alone at the time!


----------



## sevetlana (Nov 12, 2012)

mine does not have sorbitol either


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 12, 2012)

No sorbitol in mine.  Where did this sorbitol idea come from?erplexed


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 12, 2012)

Mineral Max is the one with Sorbitol, not the Mineral Rich. I just checked, that worries me a bit, but from what AtlantaJJ posted it has its up and downs like any other ingredient. We Shall see . I'm still pumped though. I need ALLLLLL the energy I can get.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 12, 2012)

yodie said:


> Why the gas? Is it cleaning me out?


 
Pushing what's in further down to come out.


----------



## yodie (Nov 12, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Pushing what's in further down to come out.



I wish it would come out already. This gas and bloating is a bit much.


----------



## deebritt (Nov 12, 2012)

Some of you ladies should stop being so negative.  Honesty is not starving for hair length..  She did not have to share her hair success with anyone.  I have been drinking mineral rich before this challenge even started and have experienced a lot of growth.  We need to stop putting each other down.


----------



## koko22 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lita said:


> This really curbs your hunger...



OMGEEEE!!!! I 'm lurking on this challenge but let me tell you...I only had breakfast and dinner today. I have a very diminished appetite now and I've been taking MR for the past three days. I guess I'm going to have to monitor my meals.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm breezing through intermittent fasting. It has to be the MR!  I do fasted cardio too but I take MR first. I have loads of energy to get through spinning & Zumba & sometimes both back to back all during fasting. Oh yea & my skin has not experienced any breakouts!  That's amazing. 

My new growth is really thick. Can't wait til I relax next month to see my progress. 

Y'all looking really good ladies!


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 12, 2012)

Day 19 for me and my energy has been pretty level. No sign of any growth yet , but I'm keeping my hopes high.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 12, 2012)

I have to cut my nails down.  I do not have a problem growing them, but they had gotten long and hard pretty quick.  I kept scratching myself.  They are now at a manageable  length.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> 
> I think I picked you up from that other Thread.  *cough* You should come join us!
> 
> ...


Hey lady....I'm so sorry I haven't been posting...I am away with some friends who are going through a tragedy right now, so I haven't been on.  I will be off for a little while.

I haven't taken it in a little while because I've been away and I know I couldn't take it with me.  Once I get home, back on it I go!

Miss you ladies and will talk to you soon...gotta go!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey lady....I'm so sorry I haven't been posting...I am away with some friends who are going through a tragedy right now, so I haven't been on.  I will be off for a little while.
> 
> I haven't taken it in a little while because I've been away and I know I couldn't take it with me.  Once I get home, back on it I go!
> 
> Miss you ladies and will talk to you soon...gotta go!



We miss you. 2 Thessalonians 3:16


----------



## yodie (Nov 13, 2012)

So far I can tell that my nails are growing very fast, I'm able to wake up early and get out of bed whereas before I constantly hit the snooze button. I have that terrible gas and bloating. I hope this is some type of detox phase. I haven't straightened my hair, so I don't know what it's doing for my hair. I don't plan to flat iron until Dec. 13th. That should be enough time to see something.


----------



## MeechUK (Nov 13, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> Damn forgot to take this morning. I'm buying some bamboo silica today though



I'm not in this challenge but I'd like to add that after researching silica I decided to buy the form derived from bamboo extract. The most amazing thing has happened since I started taking 1 a day at 200mg! I have this amazing amount of energy since I started taking it on Saturday. I know that it is a superior form rather than the horsetail and I'm loving it!


----------



## MeechUK (Nov 13, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> This stuff really takes my appetite away/makes me full, not want to eat. I over ate anyway today and my stomach is giving me grief. No more over eating. I feel miserable. I'm also not craving sweets and junk like I normally do.



The human body is amazing it tells us what it needs in the form of cravings. The MR is giving your body what it needs so your cravings have disappeared! It's a shame you feel miserable but on the plus side your health is improving!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 13, 2012)

Took 3 capfuls today


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 13, 2012)

MeechUK said:


> I'm not in this challenge but I'd like to add that after researching silica I decided to buy the form derived from bamboo extract. The most amazing thing has happened since I started taking 1 a day at 200mg! I have this amazing amount of energy since I started taking it on Saturday. I know that it is a superior form rather than the horsetail and I'm loving it!



Oh wow; good to know!  Yea I saw one of the other challenger's was taking it along w/ MR and specifically noted the bamboo too.  I'm taking 300mg of the bamboo which they say is 70% silica, so 210mg of silica.  So I'm not really feeling any 'bursts' of energy from either silica or MR, but I'm only taking one capsule of silica and not that full amount of MR yet.  But...I do have sustained energy.  I think part of that is my extra water and rest though too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey lady....I'm so sorry I haven't been posting.*..I am away with some friends who are going through a tragedy right now, so I haven't been on. I will be off for a little while.*
> 
> I haven't taken it in a little while because I've been away and I know I couldn't take it with me. Once I get home, back on it I go!
> 
> Miss you ladies and will talk to you soon...gotta go!


 
Nice & Wavy

"A Friend Loveth at All Times"  Good you could be there for them.  Thanks for being a Great Friend. Stay encouraged and keep them encouraged.

Hurry Back Soon.


----------



## carletta (Nov 13, 2012)

OK LADIES !!!!!!! HOW ABOUT A LINK POSTED PLEASE SO I CAN PUT IN A ORDER .....PLEASE THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey ladies!!!

Tomorrow will be my 1 month anniversary taking MR. I'm not quite sure but I think I saw some hair growth. Its hard to tell I will have to straighten my hair friday to see what is going on. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Nov 13, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Pushing what's in further down to come out.


 
Me too I have the gas thing going on ...So I take it as soon as get home from work. I take of my coat put down my purse, keys and walk to the kitchen to take my dose of MR. Otherwise...the bend will play throughout the morning.


----------



## aishasoleil (Nov 13, 2012)

Not much has changed for me. I'm still happy with MR. One thing I am not experiencing is a lessened appetite. Lol! This is fine because I'm naturally very thin and I do *not* need to do anything that could cause me to lose weight. I have noticed that I don't crave sugar as much. I usually have a huge sweet tooth, but lately I've not had much of a desire to eat so much sweet stuff. I still love sweets, but in smaller servings. 

As far as my hair... Bunning plus MR, my multi and Viviscal are making a positive impact on my retention. I can already tell a difference!


----------



## cutenss (Nov 13, 2012)

carletta said:


> OK LADIES !!!!!!! HOW ABOUT A LINK POSTED PLEASE SO I CAN PUT IN A ORDER .....PLEASE THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!



Shhhh. No need to yell   I ordered mine from here.  Now go getcha some


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been experiencing some breakouts.  One bump will appear and be sore for a few days before coming to a head.  Before MR, I never had bumps like this.  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## God_Favor (Nov 13, 2012)

anyone else notice a change in their lashes?


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^As a matter of fact, I did notice my lashes seem to take better to mascara.  They seem fuller.  Not OMG would you look at the lashes on that woman fuller, just fuller for me.  They don't seem to be falling out as much either.

My nails though...these are some pregnancy nails right here.  Hard.  Growing fast.  Smooth.  Definitely an improvement.  And I haven't broken one in 2 weeks!  The one I broke has already grown back aligned with my finger.  

My hair is growing too, but it's too soon to contribute that to MR.  I've been struggling with it for a few years now.  It starting to look a tad thicker, too.  I'm going to give it until the end of the year to make comparisons before I get too happy.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 13, 2012)

BlackHairDiva said:
			
		

> Me too I have the gas thing going on ...So I take it as soon as get home from work. I take of my coat put down my purse, keys and walk to the kitchen to take my dose of MR. Otherwise...the bend will play throughout the morning.



I went through the same thing. It was like I was trying to blow up a few balloons with all that wind. It did go away, but whenever I eat certain things, it comes right back.


----------



## carletta (Nov 13, 2012)

cutenss said:


> Shhhh. No need to yell   I ordered mine from here.  Now go getcha some



 didnt mean to scream ......lol......thanks sweetie .......lol..lol..lol


----------



## yodie (Nov 13, 2012)

Lita said:


> Notice less gas when I do half/half dose..



Lita thanks for suggesting this. worked like a charm!! no gas or bloat today.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 13, 2012)

I only have a couple of days to go until I finish the bottle.  My next will be with aloe.  DH and I discussed that we won't try DS on MR until I have used for 90 days.  I hope everything continues to go well.  i will take down my braids soon and measure.  My mood continues to be positive and my energy remains at a good level.  I haven't noticed any change in eyelash growth but my nails continue to grow like weeds, even my toenails   I do drink bamboo tea so I am getting additional silica.  I have been drinking this tea for sometime to help with my cholestorol levels.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 14, 2012)

reeko43

Where do you buy your bamboo tea?


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

IronButterfly, http://bambooleaftea.net/


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

I took my braids down today.  I couldn't wait another day because my scalp was itching and I needed to wash. I only have approx two doses left o I didn't think it would matter if I waited.  

When I started MR I measured two sections of my hair, the middle front just above my forehead and the middle of my nape.  Both sections measured 9.5 in. My front measures 10.25 and my nape section measures 10.5. 

I am not surprised at the difference between the sections of the amount of growth because I am experiencing thinning in that area due to PCOS.  I am surprised at the amount of growth.  I average .25 inches except in the summer months where I have experienced up to .5 inches of growth per month.  

Will this amount of growth be sustained over the coming months?  Whose to say.  However, I am very pleased with my one month progress. Here is a picture from my length check today.  Unfortunately, I didn't take one when I started.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 14, 2012)

Took 3 capfuls this morning


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 14, 2012)

My hairline is filling in with little fine baby hairs all over. I did a henna 1 month ago, and I am now seeing more length to my gray roots than I have in the past. This is a big deal because I have been a very slow grower in the past!! 



ETA: I am going to do a henna this weekend, and then I will use that as one of my growth markers. I try to henna every 6 weeks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm going to re-up on my MR soon because The Boy is taking his dose every day!!
DS asked me where did I hide the tablespoons this morning  He ain't playin' 

I'm so glad that the MR seems to be helping him. I may order the vita-sprout for him too, because one of our lovely's up thread said it's helping her be more alert, that's just what a student (and his mom) needs due to our demanding days.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 14, 2012)

I got my Mineral Rich in the mail on Monday. I tried it yesterday, but I didn't feel particularly energized. I forgot to take a "shot" of it today. I need to read through this thread to see how you ladies are using it...my goal is increased energy.


----------



## baddison (Nov 14, 2012)

14days into this challenge and haven't missed a day yet!!  Whooohhoooo!!! Loving the way I've been feeling.  This may be a keeper and a regular vitamin for me even after this challenge is over.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> My hairline is filling in with little fine baby hairs all over. I did a henna 1 month ago, and I am now seeing more length to my gray roots than I have in the past. This is a big deal because I have been a very slow grower in the past!!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I am going to do a henna this weekend, and then I will use that as one of my growth markers. I try to henna every 6 weeks.


 
Great idea!  I henna too and I am over due for a treatment.  I will henna this weekend as well and take before/after pics for documentation of growth.  And, congrats on your hair growth!


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

baddison said:


> 14days into this challenge and haven't missed a day yet!! Whooohhoooo!!! Loving the way I've been feeling. This may be a keeper and a regular vitamin for me even after this challenge is over.


 
I haven't missed a day either.  It is like my body craves the shot in the morning.  I have never been this consistent with supplements.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 14, 2012)

I just got my teeth cleaned and the hygienist was going on and on about my skin. I don't usually get complements on my skin


----------



## Coffee (Nov 14, 2012)

I started my 2nd bottle this morning. I can tell my hair is ALOT thicker and I'm sure it's grown. I am transitioning and I've noticed I don't have as much relaxed hair left. My nails are growing, but that could be due to the nail hardner I've been using.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 14, 2012)

Still hanging....had to put a reminder in my phone so I can stay consistent


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2012)

My Mineral Max is suppose to get here today....


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 14, 2012)

Felt like I was ****tin my soul out this afternoon. Jesus Christ!!! Drink water with your MR ladies...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2012)

@CurlsOnFire23

.........Girl, I most def. will. I need my soul.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 Your avi is so pretty.  How is your hair done?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 14, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> CurlsOnFire23 Your avi is so pretty.  How is your hair done?



Thanks! That's the "mommy wig" flat ironed and trimmed a little to "frame" my mug.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 14, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @CurlsOnFire23
> 
> .........Girl, I most def. will. I need my soul.



 I was shocked and afraid. I went in there for #1 and was stuck on that porcelain death trap for at least 40 minutes. I didn't think i'd make it outta there


----------



## hair4today (Nov 14, 2012)

:update:  I  Mineral Rich. It's been three weeks and I've noticed that I'm accomplishing so much more in any given day. In my book, that's beyond priceless like you're getting back lost time.  My nails are strong, not just growing but strong, they typically peel or split after growing any kinda length. Not the case now. I've noticed that my hair has changed, hard to put in words but its just not as fragile. Before MR, it seemed to snap, crackle, pop at the slightest provocation, now if I catch it on something, its all good. Also, my problem spots...nape, hairline and back kitchen are finally showing some signs of life.  So all in all, I'm very glad I took the chance on this product. It's delivered beyond my expectation. Let me go order another bottle.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

hair4today said:


> :update: I  Mineral Rich. It's been three weeks and I've noticed that I'm accomplishing so much more in any given day. In my book, that's beyond priceless like you're getting back lost time. My nails are strong, not just growing but strong, they typically peel or split after growing any kinda length. Not the case now. I've noticed that my hair has changed, hard to put in words but its just not as fragile. Before MR, it seemed to snap, crackle, pop at the slightest provocation, now if I catch it on something, its all good. Also, my problem spots...nape, hairline and back kitchen are finally showing some signs of life.  So all in all, I'm very glad I took the chance on this product. It's delivered beyond my expectation. Let me go order another bottle.


 
Yes hurry, you don't want to have to skip any days!


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 14, 2012)

reeko43 said:
			
		

> I took my braids down today.  I couldn't wait another day because my scalp was itching and I needed to wash. I only have approx two doses left o I didn't think it would matter if I waited.
> 
> When I started MR I measured two sections of my hair, the middle front just above my forehead and the middle of my nape.  Both sections measured 9.5 in. My front measures 10.25 and my nape section measures 10.5.
> 
> ...



Looks good! How long do you plan on taking it?


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 14, 2012)

reeko43 said:
			
		

> I haven't missed a day either.  It is like my body craves the shot in the morning.  I have never been this consistent with supplements.



Me too! I wake up in the morning, head to the restroom, brush my teeth, pick up my shot glass, head to the fridge and pour myself a shot! Ahhhhh! What a way to start the day! I'm lovin it!!!


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:
			
		

> I was shocked and afraid. I went in there for #1 and was stuck on that porcelain death trap for at least 40 minutes. I didn't think i'd make it outta there



Lol!!!! Been there!!!! Lol!  Not funny, you are hilarious!


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 14, 2012)

Two more bottles were waiting for me when I got home today! So happy! Now I have a five month supply. I ordered a total of 6 and am almost finished with one. I will take measurements next week. It will be one full month of MR. I will post pictures then.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Looks good! How long do you plan on taking it?


 
I thnk I will take it as long as they make it.  I am very please with what MR has done for me overall.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I was shocked and afraid. I went in there for #1 and was stuck on that porcelain death trap for at least 40 minutes. I didn't think i'd make it outta there


----------



## Phaer (Nov 14, 2012)

I am still taking my MR, I've missed one or two days. I still feel happy, well rested and energized.  I can't say that I've notice hair or nail growth, but for as much as my clean scalp has been itching, it has better be growing.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 14, 2012)

My scalp has been  itching like crazy the approximately last two weeks. My hair better be growing. I'll compare lengths at the end of the bottle. I woukd have mentioned it before but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

Forgot it this morning!  That's okay I'll get back on tomorrow.  I was rushing alot this morning.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 15, 2012)

Me and the boy were rushing this morning, we didn't forget our MR tho !


----------



## amwcah (Nov 15, 2012)

Last night I took MR at bedtime and woke up at 4:30 am.  Since I woke up so early and was vibrant, I was able to accomplish an energetic morning workout (TurboFire).  

I usually take it in the morning, but I will take it again tonight and see if it was actually the MR or me just going to bed a little earlier (10 pm).


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 15, 2012)

Still going strong here and almost finished with my first bottle.  Hope to order 2 more bottles this weekend and that will last me till April 2013.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 15, 2012)

Is anyone taking Viviscal?  I am looking for a good hair vitamin to round off my supplement list. I'm currently taking Futurebiotics Hair/Skin/Nails. I'm not convinced that it's working well for me.  Viviscal is EXPENSIVE!

ETA:

I might do better to just eat more fish than invest in this supplement


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

guyanesesista said:


> My scalp has been  itching like crazy the approximately last two weeks. My hair better be growing. I'll compare lengths at the end of the bottle. I woukd have mentioned it before but I wanted to be sure.



Mine too for the last week, but I'm thinking it's my grease mix for my scalp.  I might go ahead and start 4 capfuls tomorrow.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh wanted to say my nails are looking solid and smooth and strong.  I've always had nice nail beds, but when my nutrients aren't quite there I can tell.  They usually still grow, but recently they had really been in bad shape.  I must've been really bad off lol   I think it's everything...the MR, the extra bamboo silica, the water, the working out.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 15, 2012)

Day 1 of the MR for me....I couldn't resist getting it from the reviews of the boosted energy levels. I am hoping for stronger nails too..hair growth will be the cherry on top.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

So I've confirmed that I'm doing 4 capfuls tomorrow.  So that's kinda like my real start day


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2012)

Ladies,

This thread has gotten so long.......it blew up!!!  It's good to see, as I haven't been on in awhile.  

It's been 32 days now and I think I've gotten about some good growth.  My dh said to me the other day that my skin is the most beautiful he has seen...ever, and I have great skin!!!  

My hair is getting crazy thick, which is a blessing for me because I have fine hair that did not have any thickness whatsoever.  I am amazed at my hair right now.  It looks smooth too, but that could be from the herbal tea rinses I've been doing which is AMAZING!!!

Anyways, I have some information about this *'MineralMax*' from the company for you to read...I see that there was some confusion over which product is best:* (MineralRich is what we are to use ladies)*


> Just to let you know, it is not the same source of minerals.  *MineralMax *has diatomaceous earth as a source of the mineral blend and* MineralRich* has trace minerals from crystalline salts dissolved in pure water form the Great Salt Lake which stay in suspended in solution. * MineralRich* is the original quality product that many have tried to duplicate, but have not been successful.
> 
> Yes, MineralMax is easier on the wallet, but unfortunately it is not comparable to *MineralRich* as far as the mineral source, blending process and quality. I just wanted to let you know the difference.


So ladies, don't go off track and order something different...you will get a different result!

ETA: Oh, I forgot about my nails....Hard as Nails ain't got nuthin on Mineral Rich!!!

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> Day 1 of the MR for me....I couldn't resist getting it from the reviews of the boosted energy levels. I am hoping for stronger nails too..hair growth will be the cherry on top.


Hey lady....I see you starting too....you are going to love this stuff!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2012)

So, I took the MM today............I was alert, I didn't tucker out, and I was constantly thirsty which required me to up my water intake....TRIPLE SCORE! .


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So, I took the MM today............I was alert, I didn't tucker out, and I was constantly thirsty which required me to up my water intake....TRIPLE SCORE! .


Are you taking MineralMax or MineralRich?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Welcome Back Ms. Lady!  Thanks again for being a Blessing to a Friend in need.

Also, thanks for being such a Great Researcher.  

I always love to have a Researcher, Chemist, Herbalist, Ayurvedic Specialist in all my Threads.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Are you taking MineralMax or MineralRich?



Mineral Max


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Welcome Back Ms. Lady!  Thanks again for being a Blessing to a Friend in need.
> 
> ...


Awww...thanks, sis   I'm so happy to be there for my friends...what a week, but it's certainly better, thank God!!!

You are funny...I always love to research everything.  My boss, husband, son, daughter....e'rbody always come to me to find stuff.



EnExitStageLeft said:


> Mineral Max


Did you read my note upthread from the company about MineralMax?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

I love having a _Resident Researcher_ available.

Thanks for the post.  Information is Power.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

I just read your post and all I can say is being cheap has its drawbacks . I'm still going to give the MM a fighting chance though. Its the first day, so I can't really speak on it now. But so far I'm liking the results . I will eventually try the MR to see if MM is really comparable (I'll give updates on that as well). I appreciate the information though; now I know to clear difference between the two, so thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

@Nice & Wavy @EnExitStageLeft

I remember when there was a Diatomaceous Earth Thread/Challenge a while back.

I didn't read it and don't really know what it is? I thought it was something like Bentonite Clay or something.

So, I really cannot speak on that.

ETA:  I quickly googled it.  So, it's some sort of Silica uh?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Excuse my confusion, but "SAY WHAT NOW BABY CHILD?erplexed" (I heard honey boo boo say that and I nearly fell out; I finally found a reason to say it .)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft

What you talmbout Baby Chile?????


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I remember when there was a Diatomaceous Earth Thread/Challenge a while back.
> 
> ...




^^^^^^^This righ' hurr sugar baby doll


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft

Yeah, I looked it up, so I would know what it was.  There was a Challenge/Thread on it about a year or so ago.  But I never looked at it.



http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...d=0CCwQ0Qw&adurl=http://diatomaceousearth.net


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2012)

erplexed........I'm looking at the site and ermmmmm.........what is it exactly?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> I love having a _Resident Researcher_ available.
> 
> Thanks for the post.  Information is Power.






EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> I just read your post and all I can say is being cheap has its drawbacks . I'm still going to give the MM a fighting chance though. Its the first day, so I can't really speak on it now. But so far I'm liking the results . I will eventually try the MR to see if MM is really comparable (I'll give updates on that as well). I appreciate the information though; now I know to clear difference between the two, so thank you.


You are more than welcome..now tell me, what are the results you are getting?



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I remember when there was a Diatomaceous Earth Thread/Challenge a while back.
> 
> ...






EnExitStageLeft said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Excuse my confusion, but "SAY WHAT NOW BABY CHILD?erplexed" (I heard honey boo boo say that and I nearly fell out; I finally found a reason to say it .)


:rofl3:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2012)

Here's the thread about it:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424078&highlight=diatomaceous+earth


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Thanks Again and Off to read the thread......*In my Robocop voice, "Ill be Back".


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Thanks Again and Off to read the thread......*In my Robocop voice, "Ill be Back".


You are welcome my dear!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

.....About my results.....THEY'RE SPECTACULAR. I'm more alert, I didn't tucker out and I've been bouncing off the wall since 6:45 this morning, literally I was at work and one of my employees asked me If I took a "Happy Pill". I replied "No Honey I'm on that Mineral Stuff" .


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> .....About my results.....THEY'RE SPECTACULAR. I'm more alert, I didn't tucker out and I've been bouncing off the wall since 6:45 this morning, literally I was at work and one of my employees asked me If I took a "Happy Pill". I replied "No Honey I'm on that Mineral Stuff" .


That's so good....I'm happy for you   You are going to have your employees buying this stuff up


----------



## Ltown (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been taking mr for a month nothing new for hair yet but it has decrease my hotflash to point i forget to take my medication and skin is clear.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol I fn forgot again!  Oh well, tomorrow will be easier to get it in, it'll be Saturday.  And actually I could use an extra boost, so I'm excited about starting the 4 capfuls.  I have a starting pic I'm using for my challenges; I'll come back and post.

ETA: starting pic


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That's so good....I'm happy for you   You are going to have your employees buying this stuff up



I just got out of a meeting. Im suppose to be reviewing this IEP and then doing a analysis but I had to respond .........She asked me about it this morning. I advised the MR but I did tell her if she didnt mind a knockoff to try MM. I have a $5 coupon, so I may pre-order the MR And use it after I finish the MM so I can compare qualities .


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice & Wavy, welcome back and thanks for the info! EnExitStageLeft I am excited for your results as well. I am a MR baby now but it is good to know that there is an alternative if my budget can't always handle MR.  Please keep us posted!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 16, 2012)

Open the fridge door to get something and my MR, was in the way and came crashing to the ground. The cap broke and almost half my precious MR spilled out. WHYYYY? 

Been taking it for a week now. So far so good. I'm not sure how long this bottle will last, but I want to continue experiencing it with good results before ordering anymore. Some times things can change.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 16, 2012)

_*liting a candle for ChasingBliss and holding back the tears*_


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 16, 2012)

let's see, pretty skin, strong nails, more energy, strong immune and hair growth?

this is exactly why i placed my order.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 16, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> Open the fridge door to get something and my MR, was in the way and came crashing to the ground. The cap broke and almost half my precious MR spilled out. WHYYYY?
> 
> Been taking it for a week now. So far so good. I'm not sure how long this bottle will last, but I want to continue experiencing it with good results before ordering anymore. Some times things can change.


 

Wow, I feel your pain.  If you take 1 ounce per day the bottle should still last for awhile.  I am sure amounts vary by bottle but there is definitely more than 32 oz in the bottles I have.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 16, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:
			
		

> Open the fridge door to get something and my MR, was in the way and came crashing to the ground. The cap broke and almost half my precious MR spilled out. WHYYYY?
> 
> Been taking it for a week now. So far so good. I'm not sure how long this bottle will last, but I want to continue experiencing it with good results before ordering anymore. Some times things can change.



Noooooooo!!!!!! Not the MR!!!!! At least you had the restraint to resist soaking it up and trying to put it back in the bottle. Of course I wouldn't do that!!! That's what I keep telling myself, but I think I would have given it a try.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 16, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!! Not the MR!!!!! At least you had the restraint to resist soaking it up and trying to put it back in the bottle. Of course I wouldn't do that!!! That's what I keep telling myself, but I think I would have given it a try.



 it crossed my mind.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been so inconsistent! It's late, but I'm about to work out so I guess I'll take a quick shot.


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 16, 2012)

A.Marie said:


> I have been experiencing some breakouts.  One bump will appear and be sore for a few days before coming to a head.  Before MR, I never had bumps like this.  Has anyone else experienced this?


Got one today, iam looking like witch a poo it's ok I will just put some toothpaste on it tonight and call it a day.  It will go down by A.M.

Good luck with yours


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 16, 2012)

Took my dose last night just before bed b/c the gas is just to much to handle during the day. I slept like a baby and no embarassing sound while at work. Will take it at night from now on.

Oh and I plan to flat iron my hair this weekend and take measurements.  I'm horrible at taking pic of the back of my head so I'll do my best and post ASAP.  I'm already a month in so my started pic are after one month marker.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Nov 17, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> Took my dose last night just before bed b/c the gas is just to much to handle during the day. I slept like a baby and no embarassing sound while at work. Will take it at night from now on.
> 
> Oh and I plan to flat iron my hair this weekend and take measurements. I'm horrible at taking pic of the back of my head so I'll do my best and post ASAP. I'm already a month in so my started pic are after one month marker.


 

I also had the same issues. I took it before bed and my stomach was still making alot of noise. So, I have to take it first thing when I come home from work. Otherwise...gas symphony is ON during the next morning. If I have to take it late. I take probiotic pill to lessen the noise and it works miracles.

Im also a month in. I think I got an inch. But I still cannot shake off the growth I got with nioxin...a solid 2 inches per month. I might go on viviscal and maintain MR due to the energy it gives me .


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 17, 2012)

Until now I have not been able to claim better skin.  Taking it at night is really agreeing with my skin!

Thanks for the probiotic tip BlackHairDiva


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm so late, life has had me busy but I finally got my order.  haven't taken it yet, am about to.
Length start. I'm keeping my hair in braids over the winter and just washing, rebraiding etc so I'll know that this is the same section of hair. Hoping it helps with energy as well, am pooped.






I hope it isn't too big.
Eta 
Broke out the old fotki and uploaded.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Nov 17, 2012)

I BKT'd my roots ,last night and I definitely have an inch of growth. My skin seems to be much more smoother and clearer.  I had an acnee spot and it seems to be fading.

I'm really planning to make MR a staple  and I'm thinking of taking viviscal extra strenght with it.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 17, 2012)

Started a new bottle today, MR w/ aloe.  I notice no taste difference.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tuesday will be 30 days of MR. So today I straightened my hair to take starting pictures for the next 30 days. I thought my hair was much longer. Sad.  I know I need to trim my ends but will not until the next 30 days are over. I plan on wearing my hair straight until Wednesday when I go to Zumba and sweat it out. Then back to bunning until the middle of December.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 17, 2012)

OK, so what had happen was...

I got on Facebook right and I had seen that Swanson's Vitamin's was having a 20% off sale on Monday (They're officially announcing it on Monday morning on their FB page, if any of you are interested). SOOOOOO, I made my cart, like any PJ would ...AND (*in my you know I'm lyin' voice) some kind of way I ended up with Mineral Max in my cart and not the Mineral Rich  like I promised. SMH! I have NO idea how that happen . 

Now I can't seem to remember...... look.......how to take the MM out of my cart and put the MR in. SO, ermmmm......thats what happen erplexed.


......THATS MY STORY AND I'M STICKING TO IT! :thatsall:


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 17, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:
			
		

> OK, so what had happen was...
> 
> I got on Facebook right and I had seen that Swanson's Vitamin's was having a 20% off sale on Monday (They're officially announcing it on Monday morning on their FB page, if any of you are interested). SOOOOOO, I made my cart, like any PJ would ...AND (*in my you know I'm lyin' voice) some kind of way I ended up with Mineral Max in my cart and not the Mineral Rich  like I promised. SMH! I have NO idea how that happen .
> 
> ...



That's just what I needed to hear! I will be ordering 3 bottles. My goal is to get a year's supply. I had 6, took 1 and have 5 left. Yep, I'm getting these puppies!


----------



## Linxnme (Nov 17, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> OK, so what had happen was...
> 
> I got on Facebook right and I had seen that Swanson's Vitamin's was having a 20% off sale on Monday (They're officially announcing it on Monday morning on their FB page, if any of you are interested). SOOOOOO, I made my cart, like any PJ would ...AND (*in my you know I'm lyin' voice) some kind of way I ended up with Mineral Max in my cart and not the Mineral Rich  like I promised. SMH! I have NO idea how that happen .
> 
> ...


Thanks for that coupon heads up.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks EnExitStageLeft so glad I did not order yet!


----------



## Lita (Nov 17, 2012)

Miss 2 days,because I was taking meds.Back on it Sunday.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 18, 2012)

Took 4 capfuls this morning.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 18, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> OK, so what had happen was...
> 
> I got on Facebook right and I had seen that Swanson's Vitamin's was having a 20% off sale on Monday (They're officially announcing it on Monday morning on their FB page, if any of you are interested). SOOOOOO, I made my cart, like any PJ would ...AND (*in my you know I'm lyin' voice) some kind of way I ended up with Mineral Max in my cart and not the Mineral Rich  like I promised. SMH! I have NO idea how that happen .
> 
> ...




lol...I am in that Diamateceous Earth thread and the effects were great.  My mother is still using it -..I would still take it on occasion - it is very grainy and does not dissolve..

I was very intrigued with Mineral Max and I will definitely be trying it out as well as sending some to my mother as she is mixing her DE with orange juice.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 18, 2012)

Took my dose this morning, poured an oz in 8 oz of water. Since its been refridgerated, it seemed to pour out much darker!

I had vivid dreams. All I remember is something to do with Jeremy Renner (yummy but he was on snl, so...) and another one about helping a pig escape from the slaughter house and looking for a forest in Brooklyn where he could go.

I woke up at 8:30. Didn't feel tired but my eyes felt super puffy. I lay in bed another hour and started to feel sleepy so up I am.

I have the farts!


----------



## hair4today (Nov 18, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> Started a new bottle today, MR w/ aloe.  I notice no taste difference.


Thanks for this. I wondered about the diff in taste.  On the label, the ingredients and trace mineral were identical except for Aloe. Since there's no difference in taste ( important to me if I want to be consistent), I'll get the Aloe on my next order.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 18, 2012)

A little over 3 weeks....

Last week I could finally put my hair up in a messy bun (I couldn't catch the ends for nothing since I cut it in may) 

I had to cut my nails down after one broke (banged it into the fridge for the umpteenth time) but they're still long 

Feeling good over all...and my skin looks great


----------



## cutenss (Nov 18, 2012)

I just finished my first "official" bottle of MR   I just put the second bottle in the frig, to be chilled by morning   So here is my mini assessment:

LONG, HARD nails with healthy pink beds and white tips 
Increased hair growth (see pics upthread) 
No known energy increase 
No glow to skin 

I will start my second bottle tomorrow.  I will see if the things that I did not experience, will manifest over the next 30 days.  And I hope that the good things will continue to increase and improve


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 18, 2012)

Checking in!  Just got my 2nd bottle of M-R, so I'm good to go.  Also, I had my follow up exam with my Dr.  My BP was normal...actually it was a bit elevated for me, but I suspect that had more to do with my boys driving me nuts at the time.  I had to bring them with me, and they were having a ball kicking, and stomping on the scale...  M-R continues to give me the strength, and patience to handle my hooligans every day, so I'll be on this stuff forever! 

My vitamin D levels were low, even though I'm taking M-R & a liquid multivitamin...so, I'm adding Calcium & D to the mix as well.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 18, 2012)

Haven't updated in some time, but I'm still taking MR faithfully.  It'll be 6 week in this coming Thursday.  Great energy, amazing skin and beautiful shine for my hair.  Not sure if I'll continue after finishing my second bottle as even though I'm in my fifth week, I am somehow still on my first bottle.  I've only missed one day so far :shrugs:  Hope you ladies are getting the same benefits as I.  *Toodles*


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 18, 2012)

Started a new bottle today


----------



## Michelemybelle (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm late to the game but still want to take this challenge. 1st challenge-relatively new member. I ordered MR late last week. It should be at my doorstep on Tuesday.
FYI Mchlife.com sells it for $ 20.10 a bottle
1-3bottles 8.00 shipping 
4bottles 10.00 shipping

I found this info this morning although I ordered from Swanson.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 18, 2012)

I think I found a hair supplement


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it's been about a month and my nails (talons!!) are still going strong.  I have a feeling when i break one it's going to hurt like the dickens.

I have (finally!!) had some noticeable growth and retention, BUT I'm not going to credit MR with it just yet.  I take other vitamins and have cleaned up my diet and exercise too.  

So I henna'ed my hair yesterday.  In 30 days time I'm going to measure the new gray growth and determine if it's spectacular or the usual stuff.  

I do notice when I don't get sufficient sleep, my energy remains in the toilet, but my temper gets hot.  However when I do get enough sleep, the energy is off the chain and my mood improves, but moreso now that I'm drinking MR.  

Bon (hair) Voyage, ya'll!


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Bottle #1 is done.  I actually got 33 days out of it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 18, 2012)

I just did a henna today too. It took very well at the roots and around my edges so I'll know what's up in about 30 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2012)

AtlantaJJ 

JJ what Hair Supplement are you thinking of trying?

MonaRae I think I'll get about 33 days or so too.  I'll probably start my next bottle towards the end of this week.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AtlantaJJ
> 
> JJ what Hair Supplement are you thinking of trying?
> 
> MonaRae I think I'll get about 33 days or so too.  I'll probably start my next bottle towards the end of this week.



ReserveAge Organics Keratin Booster

Biotin	3 mg	1,000%
Cynatine® HNS (Solubilized Keratin)	500 mg	*
Pro-Longevity Factors Proprietary Blend 
Organic French red grape and vine (vitis vinifera) full spectrum polyphenol profile, USDA certified organic muscadine red grape, seed and grape pomace ((Vitis rotundifolia) and natural wild Japanese Knotweed (Polgonum cuspidatum) standardized to contain a minimum of 20mg of the trans-Resveratrol isomer.


Good for the hair, skin and joints! Right up my alley 

I will stop taking my separate biotin supp when I get this, I think I've been O.D.ing on biotin recently. (my fault)


----------



## MeechUK (Nov 18, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> Took 4 capfuls this morning.



That's a little concerning the manufacturers recommend 1 capful daily! Aren't you worried about vitamin/mineral overload?


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 18, 2012)

@MeechUK I think you are confusing 1 oz with 1 cap. We learned upthread that 4 cap fulls equals 1 oz. itismehmmkay chose to work her way up to a full serving.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok....So Mini 3 or 4 day update (I can't remember erplexed) on the Mineral Max.

I have been taking it consistently since receiving it. I take it exactly as the directions say to, 2 Tbs(which equals an ounce) with water or juice ; I generally take it with water. As for the results, I COULDN'T BE HAPPIER! I went to sleep at 6:30 this morning, woke at 12:30 this afternoon, and took the MM at 1:30 p.m and have been on the go since. I was able to get some much needed shopping done and I was also able to come home and complete my Wash Day Routine: Pre-poo, Shampoo and DC (I'm currently under my steamer now). I seriously HAVE to order another bottle of this stuff because I'm loving all this energy. 

Also, I know I said I would give the Mineral Rich a try, but with all benefits I'm reaping for half the price with the MM, I'll think I'll pass. I'm so glad I decided to peak into this thread that day because had I not I would have never found this product. I'm only a couple days in, but I think this is a keeper, but we will see .

OH, and its taste really good. I know it was said previously that the Mineral Rich taste like Cherry ACV, well the MM is reminiscent of a Mixed Berry Juice IMO. Its actually hard to believe that its so jam packed with all that B-Vitamin/Silica/Diatomaceous Earth goodness . 

That's it for now ladies. Be back with more updates soon


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 18, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> ReserveAge Organics Keratin Booster
> 
> Biotin	3 mg	1,000%
> Cynatine® HNS (Solubilized Keratin)	500 mg	*
> ...



Hi AJJ...You will really like this...I have been taking it for a couple of months now (recommended by my stylist) and I really like it.  This brand also has a Collagen Booster that I am thinking about purchasing. I purchased mine from Vitacost


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 19, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> @Nice & Wavy, welcome back and thanks for the info! @EnExitStageLeft I am excited for your results as well. I am a MR baby now but it is good to know that there is an alternative if my budget can't always handle MR.  Please keep us posted!


Thanks, reeko43 

My hair is growing...yup, I'm a believer!!!  DH asked me earlier when are we going to get another bottle of MR?  I'm like "whatchutalkinbout WE?"He said that the benefits are so great with me, that he's going to take it too.  Well, WE will be getting TWO bottles...one for me, one for him....I want my own bottle.

This is one challenge that I will stick to for the long haul!  Definately worth it!


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got through the thread, and ordered my 1st bottle today.


----------



## katote (Nov 19, 2012)

I really would love to try this product.  I'm a little nervous about the change in your cycle and not being able to fall asleep, but your posts have peeked my interest.


----------



## Britt (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm on my second bottle. Still notice no difference in anything. I'm hoping to see healthier nails. I just started taking a new multi vitamin and Barlean's Women Essentials oil capsules.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 19, 2012)

I am going to resume the MR today. I stopped during my period. It was heavier, crampier and longer than usual. There could be various reasons for this. I just stopped anything new for a while. I may stop the MR a few days before I am due to start though. I am anemic and am overdue for iron iv so that could be it.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 19, 2012)

Took mine this am in 8 oz of water. I actually slept better! The alarm actually woke me, usually I wake up like two hours before getting ready for work feeling groggy and miserable (and of course, tired before I have to get up) I slept a full 7 hrs which is neared of for me, 4 hours if I'm lucky.

Had a few weird dreams which I forgot most of waking. Woke up with the weirdest feeling...feeling sleepy but body not tired. I can't explain it. I'm ok now. Have energy and stamina. Appetite isnt there. Didn't eat dinner last night, wasn't hungry, had yogurt this morning (had to force it)

Looks like I'll be ok snack wise. No craving either. No dry mouth. Will drink water though, I need it!


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 19, 2012)

Quick length check. I don't know if it can be attributed to MR but last week I put my hair in cornrows and as of yesterday(one week) it felt like I got 2 weeks growth but I may be crazy. Still doing a check anyway. I missed 3 days here & there. Can't really tell how much growth I got. I normally get between 1/2 & 3/4 inch a month.

First pic 10/26/2012. Second pic 11/19/2012.

First day of MR was 10/24/2012.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd like to order a few more bottles of M-R. Does anyone have the 20% discount code for Swanson's 1 day sale? I was on their Facebook page but couldn't locate.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice growth guyanesesista


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 19, 2012)

I made my order today w/ Swansons.

1 bottle of the Mineral Max 
2 AO GPB's (This conditioner is freakishly great, I might order 2 more )

The coupon code is ONLY4FANS. The sale ends at 8 p.m central standard time so, SO HAUL HARD NOW or HAUL LATER WITH THE COUPON CODE: INTBO45 for 10% off rather then 20% :


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 19, 2012)

Just finished my first bottle of Mineral Rich. I ordered another bottle and wen ton auto-ship so I do not run out.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 19, 2012)

@EnExitStageLeft missed it by 20 minutes! 

Wait you said central!!!!!

Got 2 bottles with the discount and my $5 certificate for $37.25


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 19, 2012)

@ MonaRae

........


----------



## cutenss (Nov 19, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> Bottle #1 is done.  I actually got 33 days out of it.



I did too.  And I know I had not missed one day.  And I take one ounce exactly.  I use my own personal measuring spoon from the Dollar Tree


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 19, 2012)

I got a total of 36 days and never missed a day, took 1 oz per day.  Weighed the new bottle that I started and it is approx. 37-38 oz of liquid.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 19, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I did too. And I know I had not missed one day. And I take one ounce exactly. I use my own personal measuring spoon from the Dollar Tree


 
_Chile_ I goes deep and pull out my scale! I try to hit it on the head at 30g but there have been few days I went with 35g.

Oh and I didn't forget about taking a pic of my hair.  I'm just not good at it and will wait until I can master the process.  Had I not been trying to get dress for Zumba I could of woked with my patience.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 20, 2012)

Forgot this morning.  I'm so scared to take at night too lol.  So I'll just wait until tomorrow morning.  I thought about this morning too, but then my son poo-poo'ed and I got sidetracked and then was rushing out the door.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 20, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I made my order today w/ Swansons.
> 
> 1 bottle of the Mineral Max
> 2 AO GPB's (This conditioner is freakishly great, I might order 2 more )
> ...





MonaRae said:


> @EnExitStageLeft missed it by 20 minutes!
> 
> Wait you said central!!!!!
> 
> Got 2 bottles with the discount and my $5 certificate for $37.25


Why am I often caught napping when this kind of goodness is going on? :scratchch


----------



## hair4today (Nov 20, 2012)

Ladies, soooo in addition to the other benefits I've noted up thread, Mineral Rich is also having an impact in the weight department as well.  This morning I dressed in a skirt that was very snug a few weeks ago and now its noticeably looser at the waist and around my hips. I didn't weight myself when I started taking M-R (who knew) but if I was to guess, I'd say I dropped about 4 or 5 pounds since I started with it a month ago. I think because MR is suppressing my desire for snacks, juice and other in between meal fillers, the weight is falling off. Honestly this is a biggie for me as I've always struggled to keep the pounds off but this time the weight loss was was effortless.  I haven't changed anything else in my diet or exercise so it must be Mineral Rich having an impact.


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 20, 2012)

On yesterday, I went to my stylist for a shampoo.  She ran her fingers through my hair and complimented me on the thickness.   

My sister and mother are also drinking MR.  When they drank it, both of them got headaches.  My sister continued drinking it daily and no longer gets a headache.  What do you all think is causing the headache?  Could it be that they are lacking certain minerals?  erplexed


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 20, 2012)

A.Marie said:


> On yesterday, I went to my stylist for a shampoo. She ran her fingers through my hair and complimented me on the thickness.
> 
> My sister and mother are also drinking MR. When they drank it, both of them got headaches. My sister continued drinking it daily and no longer gets a headache. What do you all think is causing the headache? Could it be that they are lacking certain minerals? erplexed


 
Well that could very well be what had happened to me the first day I took it. But I couldnt tell. That night I had some pickles and I thought it was that (because the headache came shortly after). Then a few hours later I found out I was pregnant then I chalked it up to that...but it could have been the MR. In any event, the headache never came back. The end of this week would be week 2 that I'm taking it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 20, 2012)

A.Marie said:


> On yesterday, I went to my stylist for a shampoo.  She ran her fingers through my hair and complimented me on the thickness.
> 
> My sister and mother are also drinking MR.  When they drank it, both of them got headaches.  My sister continued drinking it daily and no longer gets a headache.  What do you all think is causing the headache?  Could it be that they are lacking certain minerals?  erplexed



Make sure they are drinking a plenty of water. Dehydration can cause headaches. Not sure if that's the cause for your family, but drinking more water wouldn't hurt.


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 20, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Make sure they are drinking a plenty of water. Dehydration can cause headaches. Not sure if that's the cause for your family, but drinking more water wouldn't hurt.



It happened immediately after they drank the MR.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 20, 2012)

A.Marie said:


> On yesterday, I went to my stylist for a shampoo. She ran her fingers through my hair and complimented me on the thickness.
> 
> My sister and mother are also drinking MR. When they drank it, both of them got headaches. My sister continued drinking it daily and no longer gets a headache. What do you all think is causing the headache? Could it be that they are lacking certain minerals? erplexed


 
It could be a detox effect.  I got a very slight headache my first day but after that nothing.  I know I lacked minerals before MR!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm still taking it but me and my booty are nervous.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 20, 2012)

A.Marie said:


> It happened immediately after they drank the MR.



What MonaRae said then. It could very well be slightly detoxing.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 20, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> Well that could very well be what had happened to me the first day I took it. But I couldnt tell. That night I had some pickles and I thought it was that (because the headache came shortly after). Then a few hours later I found out I was pregnant then I chalked it up to that...but it could have been the MR. In any event, the headache never came back. The end of this week would be week 2 that I'm taking it.



Whaaaaaaat?? Congrats!!!  ChasingBliss


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 20, 2012)

hair4today said:


> I'd like to order a few more bottles of M-R. Does anyone have the 20% discount code for Swanson's 1 day sale? I was on their Facebook page but couldn't locate.


 

my SO found it. SHOP2SAVE


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 20, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I'm still taking it but me and my booty are nervous.


 
LOL!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 20, 2012)

I started back today. I ordered through Amazon for $23. I added a couple of things from swansons and I paid under$5 for shipping


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 20, 2012)

fatimablush said:
			
		

> my SO found it. SHOP2SAVE



Is this still working

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 20, 2012)

SWANSON IS SHIPPING FOR 99 CENT.....I repeat 99 cent. I'm about to check and see if the have a coupon code if so I'll come back and post.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 20, 2012)

Correction in order to receive the black friday 99cent shipping you have to use the code: Shop2save that fatimablush posted. If you have a five dollar coupon then this would be the perfect time to utilize it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft

When does the BF Sale start for Swanson's?  I may pick up another bottle.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> When does the BF Sale start for Swanson's?  I may pick up another bottle.



Its going on right now......It ends Monday.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 20, 2012)

This sale is too good to pass up, esp with that $5 coupon.  I hope they send me another one with this order.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 21, 2012)

So my nails are not growing any faster with MR and I thought I just didn't get the nail benefit.  Well today I had to cut one of my nails that that sucker was hard to cut.  My nails feel like steel!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 21, 2012)

I feel sleepier than usual. Lol. Vivid dreams but I wonder of the dreams are vivid or if Im just remembering them more...


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 21, 2012)

OK.  These bazaaroo dreams have got to end!  Last night I dreamed that Vince (yes, Tamar's Vince) and I were......lawd...I can't say it...were touching in ways that would NEVER. happen. in. real. life.

I mean, I spent all night watching old John Travolta movie scenes on yt and you mean to tell me my unconscious mind went straight to Vince???

Pray for me, ladies.  I think I lost a bit of my soul.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 21, 2012)

^^


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 21, 2012)

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> OK.  These bazaaroo dreams have got to end!  Last night I dreamed that Vince (yes, Tamar's Vince) and I were......lawd...I can't say it...were touching in ways that would NEVER. happen. in. real. life.
> 
> I mean, I spent all night watching old John Travolta movie scenes on yt and you mean to tell me my unconscious mind went straight to Vince???
> 
> Pray for me, ladies.  I think I lost a bit of my soul.



Hahahahahaha!!!! That's just too funny!!!


----------



## offthechainliz (Nov 21, 2012)

I saw this video on youtube and i headed over here as I know nothing gets passed the ladies here on lcfh and sure enough there already a challenge on it and im LATE! I'm ordering mines tonight!! I know im late getting in but i'll be doing monthly length checks as well.


----------



## yodie (Nov 21, 2012)

How are you ladies getting through a bottle a month?  I started Nov. 1 and I'm just getting to half a bottle. I take 2 tablespoons a day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm still taking the MR faithfully. I actually need to order another bottle. I think I will take advantage of the current sale. I started taking it on October 23rd. I will measure my hair soon. I did do a quarter inch dusting in between, so  not sure if I will see any changes. I am not sure of my growth rate. I got it for the energy, but if it positively affects my hair, I certainly won't mind.

I saw more sustained energy in the beginning, but ever since I started lifting heavier weights, it just seems normal. I think maybe because I have gotten used to having this amount of energy and my body is using it all now.

My schedule is the same....wake up around 5:00, go to work, go to gym, bedtime is around 9:00. So I have long days and my energy is still sustained throughout the day. I think its just that the sustained energy isn't a new feeling anymore. It's something I'm used to now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

katote said:


> I really would love to try this product.  I'm a little nervous about the change in your cycle and not being able to fall asleep, but your posts have peeked my interest.



Some of us did not experience an earlier cycle, only no cramps. Mine is scheduled to come on Sunday, so we will see how it goes then. As far as sleeping, yeah I've experienced waking up once, sometimes twice a night. But I've been that way before the MR. 

katote


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Nov 22, 2012)

Today is my 30th day, and I haven't noticed any changes to my cycle. I also do not have issues with my sleeping pattern. I wake up easily in morning. I need to take my vitamins the minute I get home from work otherwise my stomach is noisy. Overall I got an extra inch of growth.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

BlackHairDiva said:


> Today is my 30th day, and I haven't noticed any changes to my cycle. I also do not have issues with my sleeping pattern. I wake up easily in morning. I need to take my vitamins the minute I get home from work otherwise my stomach is noisy. Overall I got an extra inch of growth.



Happy 30th!! BlackHairDiva. I have 4 months to go.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!  Enjoy your Family, Friends and Good Food!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 22, 2012)

Still taking MR regularly, I love it, I get more accomplished and wake up without wanting 2 more hours of sleep, and my nails are growing and looking nice, I think my hair is growing too, Ive been taking it since Nov 4th so not a month yet. But this is a keeper!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2012)

MonaRae

Thank you Ms. Mona.  You too. Enjoy your day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2012)

@yodie

I'm still on my 1st bottle @ x2 Tablespoon's a day too. 

Should finish up the 1st bottle by the end of week.


----------



## CocoBunny (Nov 22, 2012)

I have actually gained weight, have a hard time  sleeping, still gassy and I  might have a bit more energy.

I have also noticed my gray hair growth seems to have slowed down.  What I mean by that  is; no matter what, I normally need to dye my edges every 2 weeks.  In the past  grays just seem to sprout along my hairline within hours of me coloring them. But now there seem to be fewer gray hairs.   It may be completely unrelated to the MR but it is a change I have noticed and appreciate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2012)

CocoBunny

Doesn't Copper slow grey?  That's good news if the MR is responsible for that.  I know it has alot of Minerals and I think Copper is one of them.

The Good Lawd knows I could use less grey.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 22, 2012)

I really love MR, but I also have not lost weight and Im not less hungry. I wish I would lose the desire to eat as much.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 22, 2012)

Now that I've been drinking bamboo leaf tea in conjunction with the MR (about 5 or 6 days) I've noticed a significant drop in my appetite.  At first, I went so long without eating I developed migraines.  I have to actually remember to eat.  I am not complaining!


----------



## Lita (Nov 22, 2012)

Still going strong with MR,multi vit,liquid bamboo/silica,MSM powder & borage oil..Still not hungry...


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 23, 2012)

Took my first dose yesterday, marked the calendar to see what my progress looks like.  Nice updated ladies.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

My hair has grown a half inch since i last checked which was back in October. That seems "meh" to me. But then again I did take a quarter inch off a few weeks ago.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 23, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> My hair has grown a half inch since i last checked which was back in October. That seems "meh" to me. But then again I did take a quarter inch off a few weeks ago.



Sounds like 0.75 inch growth to me which is awesome IMO. 

Congrats nonetheless!


----------



## mech (Nov 23, 2012)

omgah, hey family!!! finally placed my order after stalking this thread for like a week. i'm so exciteddddd


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 23, 2012)

Took some yesterday morning, about to take today's dose.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 23, 2012)

Just took it


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 24, 2012)

IronButterfly said:


> Now that I've been drinking bamboo leaf tea in conjunction with the MR (about 5 or 6 days) I've noticed a significant drop in my appetite.


 
Wow thanks maybe I will try that and see if it works for me.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Nov 24, 2012)

MR seems to make very thirsty.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 24, 2012)

Back from my holiday break.  I did miss taking MR for the first time yesterday because I had an unplanned overnighter with the inlaws.  Don't know if it was a mind thing or what but I felt my body missed the extra boost. I am back on the wagon today.


----------



## yynot (Nov 25, 2012)

So am at myself for missing a few days of MR, just got busy for the holiday.  Back on the wagon tmw.  Even though it makes me highly flammable, if you know what I mean, I like the extra energy.  Will def be ordering more.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Sounds like 0.75 inch growth to me which is awesome IMO.
> 
> Congrats nonetheless!



bebezazueta Now that I think of it, that is good! Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2012)

So my period came today, like clockwork (I use the My Days ap) with not one bit of cramps. Usually there is an ever so slight twinge to let me know she's there. Not even that. I've been taking MR faithfully, haven't skipped a day. 

Yup, I can live with no cramps and 3/4" of hair growth every month! Need to reorder!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Kimdionneca said:


> I really love MR, but I also have not lost weight and Im not less hungry. I wish I would lose the desire to eat as much.



Kimdionneca I think it affects ppl differently. I never lost my appetite, which is actually a good thing because i need my calories for working out. 

Are you eating clean and/or working out? I don't think not eating is a healthy way to lose weight anyway, so don't even worry!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Michelemybelle said:


> MR seem to make me very thirsty.



Michelemybelle are you drinking enough water? At least 2 liters a day?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## belleama (Nov 25, 2012)

I ordered mine a few weeks ago and should be getting it in the next week or two due to being stationed overseas now. But I'll be very excited to try this. Thanks for the heads up on the possible side effects everyone!

I do have one question though. Has anyone confirmed with the company that not refrigerating MR has no effect on the potency/effectiveness? I'm asking because there will be times when I am away from my home station for several days at a time. I'd like to take it along with me but can't guarantee that I'll be able to refrigerate it the whole time. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance and happy growing ladies!!!

PS. I have ordered the new Ovation hair, skin, and nails as my multivitamin. According to the site a regular multi is not required. So, between that, my fem probotic and MR I think I will be all set in the vitamin dept.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

@belleama I contacted them about refrigeration because some folks experienced Power outtages after Hurricane Sandy.

The response from MR is captive some where up thread. Not sure where. But, I would contact Maximum Living in the Contact Us area and get an answer.

If memory serves me right, she may have said a week. I'm so sorry I don't remember the exact answer I received from them.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 25, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> So my period came today, like clockwork (I use the My Days ap) with not one bit of cramps. Usually there is an ever so slight twinge to let me know she's there. Not even that. I've been taking MR faithfully, haven't skipped a day.
> 
> *Yup, I can live with no cramps* and 3/4" of hair growth every month! Need to reorder!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Lucky you!  My cramps were so bad I thought I was giving birth!


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 25, 2012)

1 month MR anniversary, whoo hoooo! I still have sustained, increased energy. My hair is very thick right now and I will be getting a relaxer in 2 weeks, so we'll see just how much NG I have. I'm in dire need of a trim, but think I will do it myself instead of going to the salon. Pics will be coming soon .


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 25, 2012)

Haven't taken any in like 3 days but I will be back on it later. I ordered some organic wheat grass fusion so lets see what happens with the help of that with my hair. On another note my nails are fabulous


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 25, 2012)

just came back from out of town... took about 5 days off MR and didn't notice a change in my energy level!!!  

I'm back on the wagon... took 2 tbs today


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2012)

IronButterfly dang! Sorry hun!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 25, 2012)

A friend asked me today if I had on mascara. I hardly ever wear make up. When I told her I didn't she couldn't get over it. When I got home I looked in the mirror and noticed that my lashes are growing and look a little thicker. I usually don't pay attention to lashes but I think I will start!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 25, 2012)

reeko43 said:
			
		

> A friend asked me today if I had on mascara. I hardly ever wear make up. When I told her I didn't she couldn't get over it. When I got home I looked in the mirror and noticed that my lashes are growing and look a little thicker. I usually don't pay attention to lashes but I think I will start!



Mine too!!!! I wasn't sure the cause.  Between Mineral Rich, other supplements and SAA in my mascara, I finally have lashes


----------



## belleama (Nov 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @belleama I contacted them about refrigeration because some folks experienced Power outtages after Hurricane Sandy.
> 
> The response from MR is captive some where up thread. Not sure where. But, I would contact Maximum Living in the Contact Us area and get an answer.
> 
> If memory serves me right, she may have said a week. I'm so sorry I don't remember the exact answer I received from them.



I will try that. Thanks!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 26, 2012)

Took some during my time off and over the weekend.  Forgot it today though.  I'll have it tomorrow morning.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 26, 2012)

I couldn't figure out how I escaped the awful respiratory illness that my family had. My son was sick for only 2 days, DH and DD for a full  week. 

It was the MR. It contains zinc! My son had one dose prior to getting sick. He was up and exercising the dog by the second day.

 I had one day of feeling like I was going to be sick. I went to bed at 4:30 p.m. and felt better the next day.

 DD and DH were sick with coughing, vomiting,  and sore throats. They had lots of congestion and we went through boxes of Kleenex. 

I never fell down and ill. I was expecting to. I was worn out taking care if everyone else.

I have been trying to figure out why I didn't et sick. I looked at the ingredients and saw that MR contains a zinc complex. Ding! Ding! Ding!

Another reason to take your MR ladies!


----------



## Michelemybelle (Nov 26, 2012)

Day seven. Although I haven't gotten an energy boost I do feel a sense of well being.  Today I felt as if I were walking on a cloud.
I'll take that!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL dang I forgot it again!  I'm still scared to take it at night.  I'll do it first thing when I wake up tomorrow.  The thing is, I've started making breakfast in the morning so just a lil sidetracked.  You know what too??? I moved my vitamins to a different area in the kitchen.  I really think that's why.  I'll move them back.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 27, 2012)

Today makes a month! I just realized that I've been taking slightly less than 2 tbs  and I have at least a week's worth left 

Nails ......great
Hair...looks like 1/4inch a week :wow:
Energy...definitely better than what it was

I probably won't straighten again until christmastime (I play with it too much). I've also started going to the gym (one of the trainers noted how skinny I was after not seeing me in about 6 weeks; now my head all big lol). Ends make inches so I'll be babying them.

Muahz ladies! See you in a month


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Took a couple days off...Started back up yesterday *gulp*.....


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey:  Does anyone divide it up?  2 capfuls in the morning, 2 capfuls at night?  THinking of doing that and if so, will do 2 capfuls tonight.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 27, 2012)

Things that I have noticed so far after taking MR since Nov 15th and I haven't been really faithful doing it everyday but at least 4 or 5 days a week.

Energy level does seem a bit increased.

Appetite seems to have decreased. I fixed my normal plate that I usually have for Thanksgiving and felt full about a little over halfway through.

Nails aren't breaking as often but still a little brittle.

Don't know about the hair because I didn't measure it before I started taking it. I know how long my hair was at the beginning of October so if I get alot of growth between now and the next time I measure it, I may can contribute it to the MR.

I am getting a few more pimples than normal but that could be because I eats sweets too much hahaha


----------



## Michelemybelle (Nov 27, 2012)

For the last week I have contributed to depleting the ozone layer 
In the Northern Hemisphere!!! so I'm off to the local pharmacy to 
purchase some Beano- or something.....

"I can't" ...... in my Wendy Williams voice!


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 27, 2012)

Michelemybelle said:


> For the last week I have contributed to depleting the ozone layer
> In the Northern Hemisphere!!! so I'm off to the local pharmacy to
> purchase some Beano- or something.....
> 
> "I can't" ...... in my Wendy Williams voice!



  I tried not to laugh but this is sooo funny.   I know what you mean I was stuck on a 4 hr flight last week   needless to say what happened to the ozone when I was finally able to relieve myself


----------



## Phaer (Nov 27, 2012)

imagine taking MR with MSM pills like I am.  Can't wait to get home.l most days, and there have been sneak attacks.


----------



## chestnutblonde (Nov 27, 2012)

I stumbled upon a youtube vid of HoneyLove (i think) and of course I came here to see if you guys have heard of the product. Just ordered a bottle of the aloe version. Will join the challenge once I get my bottle.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 27, 2012)

Got my shipment day so now I have 4 bottles on stand-by!


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Nov 27, 2012)

I am just glad that I have "ammo" to fight DH with   I plan to order 3 more bottles this month.  This will take me into early spring.  I have not missed a day yet


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 28, 2012)

So took mine this morning.  I think b/c I moved my supplements back to where they were in the kitchen lol.  I also had a lil raw oatmeal and honey and some milk with everything.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 28, 2012)

I recently had a setback a few weeks  ago. I had neglected my nape and was letting wool rub on my struggling hair. I was also recovering from an allergic reaction to my scalp. 

 The damage was done so quickly from the wool coats since my hair was so thin and weak. 

My hair is coming back quickly. I was depressed about it. I wouldn't even look at my hair in the back. 

I looked at it last night and was so happy. It is filling in and growing fast. 

I have been in the edges and nape challenge fir months. I have had faster growth since starting this challenge than I have had in the nape challenge. 

I don't have pictures because it was so upsetting . I will take pictures today though to document the growth.

My second bottle should be on its way.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 28, 2012)

Checking in! Still on bottle number 1 and I've been taking it for a month ( at the end I this week). I ordered two more bottles and hopefully they'll be here tomorrow.  I haven't really be enable to document my growth bc I'm in braids, but I can say that my braids are starting to look a little wooly.....

I'm kind of upset bc I've only had them in for about a month. I usually and keep them in for about a month and a half or two.  Anyway, I'll be taking them out next weekend and wigging it. I'll take pictures. *keeping fingers crosses that there's some good growth going on*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 28, 2012)

my bottle will be here tomorrow..i can't wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2012)

HanaKuroi

Nice Review. 

I finished my 1st bottle and have  2 bottles in my Stash.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've started giving it to my two boys.  I only give them one tablespoon though.  I'm hoping it will help with the upcoming stomach/flu/ick that comes through the schools about this time of year.

I'm continuing to take mine as well.  I take the full dosage.  I just love the energy and no crash.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bottle one has a few servings left. I've been taking it since October 23rd. I will reorder when my cash flow opens up later this week (darn blk friday). lol


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 28, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I recently had a setback a few weeks ago. I had neglected my nape and was letting wool rub on my struggling hair. I was also recovering from an allergic reaction to my scalp.
> 
> The damage was done so quickly from the wool coats since my hair was so thin and weak.
> 
> ...


 
I'm so sorry this happen to you.  I had the same thing happen to me before I joined LHCF.  I didn't know anything about damage being done to ends by rubbing against clothing.  I also use to tie my scarf in that area and think that contributed to the loss as well.  MR should have you back on track in no time.  Keep us updated!


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 28, 2012)

I would like to join!!

I purchased a bottle of MR, I plan on starting once it arrives.
Hopefully by December 1st.

I'll be taking 2TBS in the morning.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 29, 2012)

Yay more Misters. Get MR=Mister


----------



## yynot (Nov 29, 2012)

Still going on strong on my MR.  I move actually been double dosing due to long days and long nights working.  I think I see a difference in my skin and nails.  I dont think the energy is the same as when I first started out though.  I'm taking 2 tsps in the morning and 2 tsps at night.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 29, 2012)

I am not sure about the double dosing.

 Vitamin b12 can be dangerous if you take too much. You have to be careful with vitamins just like medicine. You need to do some research and make sure you aren't getting too much. 

If you need energy, there are other ways. Ask the ladies here for suggestions. You should start a new thread.  We have a great board here. yynot


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 29, 2012)

Got mine in this morning


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 29, 2012)

mine is on the truck ..out for delivery.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 29, 2012)

yynot said:


> Still going on strong on my MR.  I move actually been double dosing due to long days and long nights working.  I think I see a difference in my skin and nails.  I dont think the energy is the same as when I first started out though.  I'm taking 2 tsps in the morning and 2 tsps at night.



Do you mean _tsps_ as in teaspoons or tablespoons? If teaspoons, you are not getting the full dose - one ounce = 2 tablespoons = 6 teaspoons. I have split the dosing into two 0.5-oz parts to keep the "bubbling gut" thing away.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 29, 2012)

Two tablespoons equals one ounce not three.


It is si easy to get confused. 

Three teaspoons are in one tablespoons.

So six teaspoons would equal two tablespoons.

3 tsps = 1 tbs


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 29, 2012)

For the ladies that don't have measuring spoons. 

4 capfulls = 2 tablespoons = 1 fluid ounce =30ml

Take 4 capfulls to equal the recommended dosage.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 29, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Two tablespoons equals one ounce not three.


http://1howmany.com/how-many-teaspoons-in-a-tablespoon

I have this 5-oz measuring glass: http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...z-Measuring-Glass-Clear-6-Pack/235403/Cat/673 - under $2 from Kroger.

Even though the image is reversed, it show 3 teaspoons = 1 tablespoon.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 29, 2012)

Sharpened said:
			
		

> http://1howmany.com/how-many-teaspoons-in-a-tablespoon
> 
> I have this 5-oz measuring glass: http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Anchor-Hocking-91016L11-5-oz-Measuring-Glass-Clear-6-Pack/235403/Cat/673 - under $2 from Kroger.
> 
> Even though the image is reversed, it show 3 teaspoons = 1 tablespoon.



No google it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 29, 2012)

3 tablespoons isn't one ounce.

2 tablespoons are in 1 ounce.

3 TEASPOONS are in one tablespoon.

Sharpened you said 3 tbs was one ounce. It us 2tbs in one ounce.

You were correct about 3 tsp = 1 Tbs, we are in no disagreement there, only how many tablespoons are in one ounce.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 29, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> 3 tablespoons isn't one ounce.
> 
> 2 tablespoons are in 1 ounce.
> 
> 3 TEASPOONS are in one tablespoon.



I posted incorrectly, sorry. Let me fix it.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 29, 2012)

Froreal3;17340259... 
Are you eating clean and/or working out? I don't think not eating is a healthy way to lose weight anyway said:
			
		

> You are right Froreal, No I need to work on eating better and I work out sometimes but not consistantly. I need to turn over a new leaf and start. I have gained about 25lbs since I got married a little over a year and a half ago. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 29, 2012)

Sharpened said:


> Do you mean _tsps_ as in teaspoons or tablespoons? If teaspoons, you are not getting the full dose - one ounce = 2 tablespoons = 6 teaspoons. I have split the dosing into two 0.5-oz parts to keep the "bubbling gut" thing away.



Ohok cool; I was just asking if anyone split up their dosages


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 29, 2012)

mine came today...

my hair is hits the back of my neck.


i tex-laxed and my sis dusted my ends.

just took my first does. i am splitting it in half since some folks have mentioned the stomach disturbances...

looking forward to finally have some nails that don't break easily, nice skin and most of all more energy.


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 29, 2012)

this is making me really sleepy.

then again i started back with the msm this morning...so it could be the msm


----------



## baddison (Nov 29, 2012)

WOW...still on track.  Haven't missed a single day since November 1st.  So very proud of myself.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Nov 29, 2012)

I take MR in the morning. I told my teenage son that he needed to take it also. He plays basketball but does not eat well. He went to school dog tired Tuesday and stated that by his third period class he was energized. He now looks forward to taking MR with me in the morning. I asked him if he had and gas or bloating he said no. Needless to say mom is happy.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Nov 29, 2012)

Michelemybelle said:


> I take MR in the morning. I told my teenage son that he needed to take it also. He plays basketball but does not eat well. He went to school dog tired Tuesday and stated that by his third period class he was energized. He now looks forward to taking MR with me in the morning. I asked him if he had and gas or bloating he said no. Needless to say mom is happy.


Guess ill have to research prices on a case of this liquid gold


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 30, 2012)

Was rushing out of the house, but at least to a swig of MR straight from the bottle.  I don't know how much.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 30, 2012)

Michelemybelle said:


> Guess ill have to research prices on a case of this liquid gold


Michelemybelle, MHC sells it by the case, $250 for a case of the original and $275 for a case of the aloe...12 bottles in a case which works out to $20 plus per bottle of the original and $22 plus for aloe.  I imagine shipping might be high given the weight but here's the link if you're interested.  http://webstore.mhclife.com/lesea/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=4


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 30, 2012)

6 weeks Post -  It's starting to seem like I'm getting added growth


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

Still going strong..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 30, 2012)

I have been taking MR for a week and a half to two weeks. I feel this burst of energy, i have been able to sleep later and waking up earlier that usual lately.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 30, 2012)

One of the youtube girls AFRO4T, did an update on using MR for a month,and showed her growth and it is very encouraging. http://youtu.be/SKccPUrxM0o


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 30, 2012)

Me and the boy are still on that MR!!  I know it's helping my son because he is taking it without me reminding him.

My energy is improved, it will take some time to see what my hair is doing. It will be 30 days for me tomorrow.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Nov 30, 2012)

hair4today said:


> Michelemybelle, MHC sells it by the case, $250 for a case of the original and $275 for a case of the aloe...12 bottles in a case which works out to $20 plus per bottle of the original and $22 plus for aloe.  I imagine shipping might be high given the weight but here's the link if you're interested.  http://webstore.mhclife.com/lesea/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=4


Thanks for looking out much appreciation!!!- I found a website that sells a case for $250. And the shipping is 11.50 ground shipping when added to the cart. I'm going to call them to verify this b-4 I place an order. leseapublishing.com.

I have 4 bottles right now ( caught the Swanson sale)
But may need to order the case because I have a teenage daughter and she gets
Into every thing I own!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 30, 2012)

Just checking in

My hair is growing in so thick...I don't know how to act...my hair has never, ever been thick.  I have fine hair, but its always been just fluffy full (if you know what I mean).  My roots are growing in so strong that my ends are looking thinner than usual...crazy.

My nails are growing nicely and are really hard.  I broke 3 of them preparing for Thanksgiving ughhh....but, they are already growing back, so I'm good.  

I haven't done a length check yet...lazy...but, will do so next month sometime and then will post.

Ok, must go!


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice & Wavy Great up-date..Way to go..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Michelemybelle (Nov 30, 2012)

Lymegreen said:


> I tried not to laugh but this is sooo funny.   I know what you mean I was stuck on a 4 hr flight last week   needless to say what happened to the ozone when I was finally able to relieve myself





itismehmmkay said:


> Ohok cool; I was just asking if anyone split up their dosages





Nice & Wavy said:


> Just checking in
> 
> My hair is growing in so thick...I don't know how to act...my hair has never, ever been thick.  I have fine hair, but its always been just fluffy full (if you know what I mean).  My roots are growing in so strong that my ends are looking thinner than usual...crazy.
> 
> ...


How long have you been taking MR?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

I thought about you earlier this week.  Happy to hear you are doing well.

Glad you popped in to say Hi!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 30, 2012)

Lita said:


> @Nice & Wavy Great up-date..Way to go..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thanks, Lita!



Michelemybelle said:


> How long have you been taking MR?


December 13 will be 2 months.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> I thought about you earlier this week.  Happy to hear you are doing well.
> 
> Glad you popped in to say Hi!


Hi girlie!  Nice to be thought about   Thanks....been so busy!  Hope all is well with you!


----------



## toniy (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been on Mineral Rich for a few weeks now since my my shipment came in and I have not missed one day of  it.

I will say, I am growing in my edges,  I have a little more energy and my nails are a little longer.  Because it's only been a short period of time, I am not going to blame it on mineral rich just yet. So far so good!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ran out of my MR yesterday! I will reorder Monday.


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 1, 2012)

Michelemybelle  Hi!   

I started MR on October 10th   I'm on my second bottle.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 1, 2012)

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> Michelemybelle  Hi!
> 
> I started MR on October 10th   I'm on my second bottle.



I started the same time as you but I just started the 3rd bottle today!  Hubby been all up in my MR. Can't have nothing for yourself these days. LOL!


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 1, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> I started the same time as you but I just started the 3rd bottle today!  Hubby been all up in my MR. Can't have nothing for yourself these days. LOL!



When I first got it I told DH that I really wanted this for myself   then I felt bad and said he was welcomed to it but by that time he was not interested  

I gave him a few doses and he still hasn't showed interest so I guess that's more for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

I started about the same time a few of you started and just started my 2nd bottle.

So far, so good. Haven't missed a day.

I hope Swanson's or somebody has another discount for Christmas, I might get 2 bottles if they do.

I have 1 back up.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 1, 2012)

Gave some to my sister and aunt.  My sister said she feels great.  She told me she drank two cups of coffee instead of taking the MR, but felt NOthing.  She went to the fridge and took her shot and felt the effects in no time.  I also told one of my coworkers about it and she started taking it.  She was "going" in a few hours.  I'll update on my aunt when I see her tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> I started the same time as you but I just started the 3rd bottle today!  Hubby been all up in my MR. Can't have nothing for yourself these days. LOL!



LMAO. My DH is away right now, but when he was here, he was doggin my prenatals. I had to hide them bad boys! smh


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 1, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> LMAO. My DH is away right now, but when he was here, he was doggin my prenatals. I had to hide them bad boys! smh



LOL!  It would be nice if they can share in the menstrual cramps & birthing out babies!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 2, 2012)

It's still making me sleepy. It wow, definite difference in my skin! Haven't really measured the hair yet.

I stopped taking it for a few days due to my cycle (I already have awful cramps, didn't want to risk anything and was already getting cramps two weeks prior to my period, which is NORMAL....but saw no relief) and my skin looked so dull and dreary since I'd stopped lol.

Back on again! Onward march.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 2, 2012)

I am still waking up at 330am. 


Come on now! I can't even get up because the dog would wake everyone up. He would start running around and grabbing toys.Ugh! All u can di is use my phone. And wait. For. Hours.

I still love the energy. Hair is filling in. I need to retain, retain, retain!


----------



## belleama (Dec 2, 2012)

I have searched this thread and have not found the answer to my question about refrigeration. So, I'm waiting on a response from Maximum Living. Swanson responded saying they are only a wholesaler not the manufacturer so they do not know the answer. 

I'll let you ladies know when I hear something.


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 2, 2012)

Still taking MR daily.  My body is really used to it now so I don't really feel an abundance of extra energy.  However, I accidently skipped a day and noticed a drop in my energy.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 2, 2012)

i take it straight.

you can do this right?

SO decided to try it too...thank goodness he has his own bottle..


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 2, 2012)

fatimablush said:
			
		

> i take it straight.
> 
> you can do this right?
> 
> SO decided to try it too...thank goodness he has his own bottle..



I take mine straight from a shot glass filled 3/4 full and follow with a glass of water.


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 2, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> I take mine straight from a shot glass filled 3/4 full and follow with a glass of water.


 
Yep, I have been using my souvenir Arizona shot glass.  I weighed it so I know exactly where to pour too.  So much more convenient than taking two tablespoons.  Straight chased with water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2012)

I take 2 Tablespoons and follow up with Water.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 2, 2012)

Confession time:


I don't always drink a glass of water after I take my MR. Sometimes I even drink a Clementine Izze instead of water.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 2, 2012)

I just hennaed two weeks ago and I see little gray roots peaking out already! This is pretty amazing because I used to be a sloooooow winter grower!


----------



## Michelemybelle (Dec 3, 2012)

No I don't drink enough water. I know that I should increase my intake. I work " in the field" and drinking loads of water during the day is not feasible if you know what I mean. I do increase my intake towards the end of my work day and into the evening. My main beverage of choice is water but I gotta have that cup of coffee in the morning.

I'm not as thirsty as when I first started MR. Perhaps my body has gotten used to it, I guess.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 3, 2012)

took mine a couple hours ago. i had a slight headache...

i at lunch and drank more water...i am feeling much better now.


----------



## A.Marie (Dec 3, 2012)

Are there any new updates on the MR?  I have my entire family taking it.  At first, none of my family members wanted to jump on the bandwagon with me until I started showing them pictures of my results.  My children are even taking it.  A few weeks ago, DD and DH had a cold.  She always hid when it was time to take the MR, because according to her, "it tastes nasty."  DS loves MR!  When DD and DH got sick, DS and I were in the clear--no chest congestion and runny nose for us. 

Other than that, I have noticed some additional thickness in the hair arena.  Let's just say hair is in every "area."  It has been 8 weeks since my last relaxer, however, I could use one ASAP.  My stylist will not relax her clients who are not 10+ weeks post relaxer.  Last night, I shampooed and flat ironed my hair.  I am also showing you all a few pictures of my edges.  I have had thin edges since childhood.  Don't laugh.  

*8 weeks post relaxer*






*Edges--Before and After MR*





*Recent Picture of Growth 12/2/12*





*Before/After Nape*


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2012)

belleama said:


> I have searched this thread and have not found the answer to my question about refrigeration. So, I'm waiting on a response from Maximum Living. Swanson responded saying they are only a wholesaler not the manufacturer so they do not know the answer.
> 
> I'll let you ladies know when I hear something.



I put mine in the frige..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2012)

A.Marie Great progress..Thanks for sharing...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 3, 2012)

It must be helping my son because I do not have to remind him to take his MR. I normally have to remind him about things when he's not committed or receiving a clear benefit.


----------



## A.Marie (Dec 3, 2012)

My niece before and after MR.  I did her hair in both pictures.  When I shampooed/conditioned it Saturday, I was quite impressed.

*Before MR*





*After MR*





Here is my daughter's hair.  She has not been taking MR consistently but takes it every now and then.  As of yesterday, she is taking it daily.  There is a slight bend in the back due to ponytail holder.










*This is three weeks since her last shampoo.  I did this style last night.*


----------



## A.Marie (Dec 3, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> It must be helping my son because I do not have to remind him to take his MR. I normally have to remind him about things when he's not committed or receiving a clear benefit.



I don't have to remind my son either.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 3, 2012)

What is the dosage for children? My kids are teens. I wonder what the pediatric dose is?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 3, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> Still taking MR daily. My body is really used to it now so I don't really feel an abundance of extra energy. However, I accidently skipped a day and noticed a drop in my energy.


 
I said this same thing earlier in the thread. My body is used to the energy...like it is normal. ha! But I ran out of my MR and haven't had it in about three days. My energy level feels "meh." I am tired and it is the middle of the day! Booo!  I just reordered today. I need to get this bad boy on autoship!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 3, 2012)

My HUSBAND threw away my last 3 doses of MR because it was almost all gone! I wanted the satisfaction of finishing the bottle not to mention that stuff is expensive! This man didn't throw away any opened and almost gone water bottles. Why oh why did he pick on my mR?

I do have a new bottle but he didn't know that! 

Whyyyyy? I am so annoyed! 

He is on my list!


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 3, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> What is the dosage for children? My kids are teens. I wonder what the pediatric dose is?


 
I give my 6 and 10 year old 1 tablespoon.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 3, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> I said this same thing earlier in the thread. My body is used to the energy...like it is normal. ha! But I ran out of my MR and haven't had it in about three days. My energy level feels "meh." I am tired and it is the middle of the day! Booo!  I just reordered today. I need to get this bad boy on autoship!


 
I'm so afraid of running out. I started out with 6 bottles then gave one to my sister and one to my aunt. That left me with 4. I took one full bottle. 3 left. Started a new bottle that I am sharing with my kids, they take 1 tablespoon a day each, and was left with 2. Soooo, I had no other choice than to order 6 more. I had to! I don't ever want to go back to being tired the way I was before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2012)

A.Marie

WOW!  Thanks for sharing both you and DD's progress.

Highly Impressive.  Keep up the Good Work.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 3, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> My HUSBAND threw away my last 3 doses of MR because it was almost all gone! I wanted the satisfaction of finishing the bottle not to mention that stuff is expensive! This man didn't throw away any opened and almost gone water bottles. Why oh why did he pick on my mR?
> 
> I do have a new bottle but he didn't know that!
> 
> ...


 
A moment of silence is being observed for your loss.  You will be missed unused MR.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 3, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> I'm so afraid of running out. I started out with 6 bottles then gave one to my sister and one to my aunt. That left me with 4. I took one full bottle. 3 left. Started a new bottle that I am sharing with my kids, they take 1 tablespoon a day each, and was left with 2. Soooo, I had no other choice than to order 6 more. I had to! I don't ever want to go back to being tired the way I was before.



phyl173, I will never run out again. My butt was shameful at work!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 3, 2012)

So guess who's been slacking with her Mineral Max, ME thats who! 

OK, let me explain. I've missed only two days and have not been taking the MM at an consistent time. Yesterday I took it at 3 in the morning  and today I took it..well..right now . My energy levels are relatively the same, however I will say that the two days I did miss lead to me being late to work anddd not washing my hair for 2 weeks erplexed. So, I see now that missing a day here and there just ISN'T an option. 

I tried to have my SO to try it out, but he's content with his One-A-Day for Men so.....*shrugs*.

I have another bottle on stand-by and I can honestly say without a shadow of a doubt that MM is my STAPLE vitamin. I was in the market for a hair vitamin, but nahhhh I'm good with the Biotin and Silica content of the MM. I've search high and low for one vitamin that was beneficial all around (health, hair, etc.) and this one cut the cake. I'm pretty frickin' happy about it .


----------



## A.Marie (Dec 3, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> I give my 6 and 10 year old 1 tablespoon.



I guess I need to increase my daughter's dosage, since I have been giving her 1 teaspoon.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 3, 2012)

My MR finallllllly made it!
I'll be taking my first dose in the morning.
I think I'll adopt the 2/3 shot glass method.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 3, 2012)

What is the daily allowance for the vitamins in MR for children? It is usually much, much less.
 My kids are teens so they take the same dosage as I do.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/306527-recommended-daily-allowance-of-vitamins-for-children/

Looks like children aged 4-8 should only have 1.2 mcg of the b vitamins per day.

MR is 1000 mcg of vit b12.



This is a better link.

http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocenter/lifestages/children/


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice & Wavy 

O.K., Sis. Why did I read all 30 pages of this thread? I enjoyed every minute of it, too. See, I've been struggling with severe anemia for most of my adult life. Always tired. Always lethargic. I started a thread today in the "Health" forum about what I could take to help with my energy levels. The sweet Ltown  pointed me to this thread, and I've been reading it ever since.

I plan to order a bottle over the weekend.

Thank you, IDareT'sHair for starting this thread. I think you ladies just changed my life forever. :bigkiss:


----------



## Phaer (Dec 4, 2012)

I am still taking my MR, my nails are awesome! Still waking up some days wanting to dance. Generally in a good mood and not feeling drained.  I don't really have a problem growing hair, just retaining the growth. I am not sure if MR will help with that, but I've started tea rinsing and finger detangling  my hair. We shall see.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 4, 2012)

I have officially been taking MR 1 month, I started November 4th. Although I have been on my second bottle now for 3 days. At first I was taking a little more than an ounce, but since I only have one bottle left, I decided I better just do the ounce.

As an update I still have the good sustained energy and I love that and my nails have grown and are longer and stronger my hair seems thicker and and a little longer, My hair is broken in the back again and It was breaking off quicker than it was growing and now it is not breaking! I love MR!!!!!  So besides taking MR I have not blown dry or flat ironed my hair since Nov 1st 2012, I have been wearing a protective style. I wish I would have taken a pic right away of my hair but I took a few around November 14th. So here is my pic from that. This is my hair wet and just air drying. I hope to get a relaxer by December 15th and I will get trim probably because the back broke so badly. I don't understand why I always break in the same place. But I will post another pic then. I figure in a few months I should be straight.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 4, 2012)

DAY 1:
I took my first official dose this morning.

It suprisingly did not taste gross.
I took 2/3 of a shot glass and have nothing real to report.

*How long does a bottle normally last? *


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 4, 2012)

I've decided to reduce my intake to one tablespoon a day. I still feel good...so I'm good.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 4, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> DAY 1:
> I took my first official dose this morning.
> 
> It suprisingly did not taste gross.
> ...


 
Did you follow it with water? My bottle lasted for 34 days and I took 2 tablespoons or 3/4th of a shot class daily for 34 days.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 4, 2012)

I follwed with just a gulp of water then hopped in the shower. I drink tons of water throughout the day (at least 64 oz).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2012)

yaya24  Yeah, mine lasted about 34-36 days at 2 Tablespoons a day.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 4, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> I follwed with just a gulp of water then hopped in the shower. I drink tons of water throughout the day (at least 64 oz).


 
I drink lots of water throughout the day as well.  When I started the MR, for the first few weeks I was very thristy even with the huge jug of water I was accustomed to drinking.  Let us know if you experience the same thing. I now keep a gallon jug of water beside my bed to drink from when I get thirsty.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 4, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> What is the dosage for children? My kids are teens. I wonder what the pediatric dose is?


I'm not sure for children, but my son is 15 and weighs as much as I do so he takes one ounce like me.




HanaKuroi said:


> My HUSBAND threw away my last 3 doses of MR because it was almost all gone! I wanted the satisfaction of finishing the bottle not to mention that stuff is expensive! This man didn't throw away any opened and almost gone water bottles. Why oh why did he pick on my mR?
> 
> I do have a new bottle but he didn't know that!
> 
> ...



Your hubby gets the major  
Tell him no touchy the Mineral Rich! 



Phaer said:


> I am still taking my MR, my nails are awesome! Still waking up some days wanting to dance. Generally in a good mood and not feeling drained.  I don't really have a problem growing hair, just retaining the growth. I am not sure if MR will help with that, but I've started tea rinsing and finger detangling  my hair. We shall see.



You are going to love the finger detangle and the tea rinsing! I'm doing both and they are winners for retention!


----------



## Coffee (Dec 4, 2012)

I found this at Biglots. It goes up to 5oz, and tbls. $1.50


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 5, 2012)

Took some this morning


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 5, 2012)

Bumping...


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 5, 2012)

I decided to add it to my bottle of water today.  I've been sipping it throughout the day.


----------



## yodie (Dec 5, 2012)

^^^ Great idea, Lymegreen.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 5, 2012)

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> I decided to add it to my bottle of water today.  I've been sipping it throughout the day.



I am going to try this tomorrow!


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 5, 2012)

Forgot to take my dose last night so I took it this AM forgetting that I stop taking it in the AM b/c of the loud noise my stomach makes.  So far no embarrassing moments!


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 5, 2012)

received my 2 extra bottles today. Getting a relaxer on Friday and a trim perplexed I hope) at the salon. Getting braids around 4 weeks after my relaxeer. Anyone here doing the challege with braids? Are you finding you have to redo them quickly? I wanted mine to at least last 6 weeks. Thinking about getting cornrows in a bun?


----------



## A.Marie (Dec 5, 2012)

Where are the pictures?  I would love to see some visuals of everyone's progress with MR.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 5, 2012)

In 2 weeks I'll post pics with my next relaxer. I'll be 12 weeks post relaxer with 10 weeks worth of MR new growth. I took a before pic so I'll have a good comparison even though I started taking MR at 2 weeks post relaxer. So the most I'll be off by is a quarter of an inch if that. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 5, 2012)

It didn't really work for me as far as hair growth so I gave up on it. Plus I got tired of bathroom rushes and my stomach growling after taking it.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 6, 2012)

Beamodel said:
			
		

> It didn't really work for me as far as hair growth so I gave up on it. Plus I got tired of bathroom rushes and my stomach growling after taking it.



How long did you take it for?  Did you take it with food or on an empty stomach?


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 6, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> How long did you take it for?  Did you take it with food or on an empty stomach?



Since the start of this challenge. I took it with water or juice. It does give you energy but I can not tolerate the consistent bathroom runs and the embarrassing noise my tummy makes afterwards.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 6, 2012)

Beamodel said:
			
		

> Since the start of this challenge. I took it with water or juice. It does give you energy but I can not tolerate the consistent bathroom runs and the embarrassing noise my tummy makes afterwards.



Were you taking mineral rich or the other mineral something?


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 6, 2012)

Beamodel said:


> Since the start of this challenge. I took it with water or juice. It does give you energy but I can not tolerate the consistent bathroom runs and the embarrassing noise my tummy makes afterwards.


 
Beamodel I have the same issue with the noise in my tummy.  Taking it at night made a world of difference!  Maybe its b/c there is more food in my stomach at the end of the day but either way at night is best for me.  I thought about switching back since yesterday went so well with me taking it in the AM but I decided to stick to my PM dose.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not officially joining this challenge since I suck at challenges smh, but I have been taking MR since 11/9. Didn't really notice a change in my energy level..which is what I was hoping for, but my nails are stronger and my skin is glowing. Can't tell what's going on with my hair yet since I rarely staighten it and have major shrinkage.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 6, 2012)

I am wearing my hair up off of my neck since my setback. I had a dime sized bald spot and crazy breakage at my nape. I am thinking I have at least and inch of growth there. This is not the first time I have had nape damage. This is however, the fastest it has grown in. 

I never had wave lines at my roots before. I always wanted wave lines when my hair was pulled into a bun or ponytail. I thought it was the products. It isn't the products. My hair is growing in healthier and thicker.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 6, 2012)

Wild horses couldn't drag me off the Mineral Rich!

Did we decide who has the best deal for the MR? I'm about to order 4 - 6 bottles since me and my son seem to be drinking the stuff.   I'm watching the bottle go down in the fridge, with two people taking it every day, it goes fast!


----------



## yodie (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm still on my first bottle. I don't think I was taking the right amount at first. 
My skin looks gorgeous. I didn't understand why. It wasn't bad before, but it's much clearer now. My nails are long. They tend to grow anyway. I had one nail that wouldn't grow at all. It had a vertical ridge going down it. It's grown out so long and the ridge has just about disappeared. 

I'm also able to wake up without a problem. Sleep is overall better. I'm not as hungry as I used to be for junk. 

My hair, I haven't straightened my hair in more than a month, but I can tell that my edges (they've always been sparse and struggle to grow) have filled in even more. My dht hair vitamin helped my edges a lot, but MR seems to be filling in the sparse areas even more. My hair seems softer, yet stronger and I don't have nearly as much shedding. 

I'm a supplement girl and I'll take this for years to come.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 6, 2012)

yodie said:


> I'm still on my first bottle. I don't think I was taking the right amount at first.
> My skin looks gorgeous. I didn't understand why. It wasn't bad before, but it's much clearer now. My nails are long. They tend to grow anyway. I had one nail that wouldn't grow at all. It had a vertical ridge going down it. It's grown out so long and the ridge has just about disappeared.
> 
> I'm also able to wake up without a problem. Sleep is overall better. I'm not as hungry as I used to be for junk.
> ...



Which DHT supplement are you taking? Once I settle on a good DHT blocker  I will have my supplements list complete. I'm a supplement girl too, my dad is 78 he has taken them since I can remember and he is doing super well for his age!


----------



## yodie (Dec 6, 2012)

AtlantaJJ, I used to take Nioxin. I noticed my edges/nape were filling in and they've been sparse since high school. I was hooked then. 

Nixoin stopped making their vitamin, so I switched over to Caribbean Hair Grow. It's a little stronger than Nioxin and I love it. I noticed I still had build up (dht and gunk) on my scalp while taking Nioxin, but it improved. No such problems with Caribbean Hair Grow. I buy it from Amazon.

Every so often I use Nioxin shampoo on my scalp to clear up dht that way as well.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 6, 2012)

Day 3. This morning I skipped my morning coffee and decided to test the MR on its energy factor.  So far so good.  I don't plan on axing my cup of joe for good, but its nice to know I can go without it. 

I'm not experiencing the loud stomach noises that some are reporting. Today I took MR on an empty stomach, while the previous 2 days I took it after my morning coffee.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 6, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Wild horses couldn't drag me off the Mineral Rich!
> 
> *Did we decide who has the best deal for the MR? *I'm about to order 4 - 6 bottles since me and my son seem to be drinking the stuff.   I'm watching the bottle go down in the fridge, with two people taking it every day, it goes fast!



Ladies, here is a great deal...this is from the company Maximum Living:




> *If anyone is interested in ordering a case, we offer a deal if you order direct.  A case of 12 is $251.40 with free shipping.  It averages out to $20.95 a bottle.  Just call the number below M-F, 8-4:30 pacific time.*
> *800-445-4325 *


Glad to know all is well with everyone.  I think my hair is more coming in thicker and healthier than growing...at least I think so.  I hardly lose ANY hair now, so I know with that benefit, my hair will grow even longer.
AtlantaJJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

You are such a little Research Expert! 

I have another Friend like that.  That Chile will find anythang/errthang.

I really appreciate you. Thanks


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 6, 2012)

Serenity_Peace 
Hey sis  how are you?
Mineral Rich is going to help you so much.  Still take your vitamins and iron, just balance out the mgs used.  Please keep me posted in how it will work for you!


Serenity_Peace said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> O.K., Sis. Why did I read all 30 pages of this thread? I enjoyed every minute of it, too. See, I've been struggling with severe anemia for most of my adult life. Always tired. Always lethargic. I started a thread today in the "Health" forum about what I could take to help with my energy levels. The sweet @Ltown  pointed me to this thread, and I've been reading it ever since.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> You are such a little Research Expert!
> 
> ...


I am...I am.  I'll find the queen in an ant farm...I don't play .

I appreciate you too...you are holding this thread down!  I've been so busy lately and haven't had time to come in too much.  But, I wanted to share this information with my friends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

That's how my one friend is too.  I stand in utter amazement at the things she is able to find/answer/come up with.  

She is also the "Go-To" and you both are such a Blessing on so many levels.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 6, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Were you taking mineral rich or the other mineral something?



The real Mineral Rich


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 6, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> Beamodel I have the same issue with the noise in my tummy.  Taking it at night made a world of difference!  Maybe its b/c there is more food in my stomach at the end of the day but either way at night is best for me.  I thought about switching back since yesterday went so well with me taking it in the AM but I decided to stick to my PM dose.



I was afraid of PM dosage bc I didn't want to be up all night. I work in the morning. I just figured it isn't for me I suppose


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> That's how my one friend is too.  I stand in utter amazement at the things she is able to find/answer/come up with.
> 
> She is also the "Go-To" and you both are such a Blessing on so many levels.


Awww...thank you, sis   You are a blessing too!   Your friend sounds like a gem!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2012)

My new bottle arrived. A week without my MR is so not ok. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 6, 2012)

F.Y.I. - There is a contest to win a free bottle of Mineral Rich for two people!  You must like their page and then you will see the post for the contest.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Maximum-Living-Quality-Supplements/127134133964798?ref=ts&fref=ts

Hope someone in our thread wins!

N&W


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 7, 2012)

Took some this morning


----------



## carletta (Dec 7, 2012)

OK,.............WHAT DOES MR TASTE LIKE ???????


----------



## Michelemybelle (Dec 7, 2012)

carletta said:


> OK,.............WHAT DOES MR TASTE LIKE ???????



Light cherry apple cider vinegar. Goes down very easy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

I might be "Adventurous" and pick up my next 2 bottles with Aloe.  I haven't tried the Aloe one yet.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just wanted to update on my children. Every morning I head into the bathroom to take my shot before I get started for the day. My 6 year old has started waiting for me in the bathroom. After I take mine and go to put the cap back on, he says, "Mom you didn't give me mine!" So I pour him his half a shot and he always says ahhhhhh!!!  That's so good! In so glad my children are taking it. Hopefully I'll see some change in their behavior soon.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 7, 2012)

carletta said:
			
		

> OK,.............WHAT DOES MR TASTE LIKE ???????



A melted cherry slushie.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I might be "Adventurous" and pick up my next 2 bottles with Aloe.  I haven't tried the Aloe one yet.



I didn't notice a difference in taste at all. I hope I'm not bias.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 8, 2012)

I took MR today and skipped my morning protein shake and breakfast. Basically I did not eat anything until 1pm because I was busy running errands 

Those loud rumblings some are reporting..Yes I had them.. loud as everrrr 

After eating a meal the noises went away.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 8, 2012)

Checking in...long overdue!  Still faithfully taking M-R every day.  Disaster struck earlier this week, when as I was taking out my wine...my M-R fell out, and burst open.   Only a small amount spilled, but I'm still mad about it.  I'm finally seeing my growth, and it's about regular, so no super growth spurts...but it's still awesome!


----------



## CocoBunny (Dec 8, 2012)

I skipped two days.  Lost 2 pounds and slept soundly. I am thinking of taking MT every other day, that way I can at least have a calm tummy on alternate days


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Took my MR yesterday afternoon as soon as i picked it up from my leasing office! After one week of not taking it, i think im detecting gas again.  but MR makes me feel good so i don't care. Should resolve itself in a couple days.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 8, 2012)

take it every day..

i am not geting those headaches any more.

my blood pressure is good. i have been keeping track of it.

my scalp aches.. it doesn't feel better unless SO gives me a scalp massage.

no change in nails.

i got two small pimples.

sometimes when i take vitamins, they increase my appetite. i took the MR after breakfast and i didn't eat again until dinner time. i kept asking my sis when will dinner be done. i attacked dinner and inhaled that so fast.

my MR update for the week.


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been taking my MR for a little over six weeks now. I think I'm either taking too much or my roommate is sneaking it because my bottle seems to be going quickly. I usually feel a shot glass in the am and follow it with some water. I feel really good. I don't noticed the energy so much anymore but I do notice the gas.

My skin looks better as long as I eat well and follow my cleansing regimen. I'm not quite sure but I think my edges are filling in     faster. I'm not sure about my hair because I was hiding it for 4 months but it seems, shinier, and more filled in. My hair is super fine so that helps it look thicker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2012)

@Phoenixsky13

We've been averaging about 30-35 days per bottle. Six Weeks is 45 days. 

Are you still on the same bottle or a 2nd bottle?


----------



## belleama (Dec 8, 2012)

Well this is the answer I recieved from Maximum Living. Not exactly what I was looking for but I guess it will have to do... 



> It should be fine in the small amount you mentioned.  You can actually store the bottle in a cool, dark place after opening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Phoenixsky13
> 
> We've been averaging about 30-35 days per bottle. Six Weeks is 45 days.
> 
> Are you still on the same bottle or a 2nd bottle?



Looking at my calendar, Im actually at exactly 46 days. This is my second bottle and its about 2/3rds done. I might can squeeze 10 more days out so I guess that's just about right.


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 8, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Just wanted to update on my children. Every morning I head into the bathroom to take my shot before I get started for the day. My 6 year old has started waiting for me in the bathroom. After I take mine and go to put the cap back on, he says, "Mom you didn't give me mine!" So I pour him his half a shot and he always says ahhhhhh!!! That's so good! In so glad my children are taking it. Hopefully I'll see some change in their behavior soon.


 
This made me smile!  So sweet!


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 8, 2012)

Beamodel said:


> I was afraid of PM dosage bc I didn't want to be up all night. I work in the morning. I just figured it isn't for me I suppose


 
I work in the AM as well and it doesn't keep me up at night.  Try is on the weekend (or when you know you don't have to get up early the next day) to test if it will mess with your sleep.  

The energy I get from MR is not "_got to get moving_" kind of energy just I can get more done, the more motivated kind of energy.


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 8, 2012)

Please tell me I'm not the only one having these intense out-of-body-experience dreams every single night.  erplexed

No matter how early I go to bed, I wake up like I've been moving and shaking all night.  I feel drained.  

Now, granted, if I make it to the gym for my workout, I feel more energized than I did before MR, but if I'm just doing my daily ordinary stuff, I am dragging.  

However, my skin is luminous!  Now I understand the concept of skin looking like honey, because mine does.  It's real soft too.  Yeah, I'm loving on me.  Don't judge.


----------



## sevetlana (Dec 8, 2012)

My update: I have been taking MR for about one month. I have noted that my hair is not breaking as much, i was not taking care of it as i used to so i was experiencing some breakage , the MR helped a lot with that. 

My mother has diabetes and two toes on one foot was  much darker than the others because of circulation issues, she told me today that her all her toes are now normal colour.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 8, 2012)

Since early October when I started taking MR, I hadn't lapsed until three days ago.  I had some life drama and didn't take it for two days.  I promise y'all I was napping and nodding all day on the second day.  The first day I was in bed at like 9pm.  MR is definitely an ideal energy booster.  My hair has regained health and luster.  But that length I so craved is pretty normal and retentive; not quite the outstanding I wanted... But the health is real.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Dec 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I might be "Adventurous" and pick up my next 2 bottles with Aloe.  I haven't tried the Aloe one yet.


I bought my 1st bottle of with Aloe ( unintentionally ). I just opened and tried the product without Aloe. The MR with Aloe has a lighter flavor and is slightly sweeter 
FYI


----------



## Michelemybelle (Dec 9, 2012)

IronButterfly said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one having these intense out-of-body-experience dreams every single night.  erplexed
> 
> No matter how early I go to bed, I wake up like I've been moving and shaking all night.  I feel drained.
> 
> ...


I've had a few vivid dreams. Funny because most of my life I hardly ever remember my dreams. I also notice that I sleep like a log.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2012)

@Michelemybelle

Thanks Lady! 

I appreciate the Review! I may pick up a bottle of the Aloe next time.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 9, 2012)

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> Please tell me I'm not the only one having these intense out-of-body-experience dreams every single night.  erplexed
> 
> No matter how early I go to bed, I wake up like I've been moving and shaking all night.  I feel drained.
> 
> ...



I had those in the beginning. They got better and went away with time.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 9, 2012)

sevetlana said:
			
		

> My update: I have been taking MR for about one month. I have noted that my hair is not breaking as much, i was not taking care of it as i used to so i was experiencing some breakage , the MR helped a lot with that.
> 
> My mother has diabetes and two toes on one foot was  much darker than the others because of circulation issues, she told me today that her all her toes are now normal colour.



I want to give some to my mother. She has so many issues and I don't want this to interfere with her medications, but I want my mom to be the way she use to be. I know if I ask her doctor, he will probably tell me no. He's not into anything other than heavy meds. What's a daughter to do? It's making me tear up to know how much it has helped me, but might not do the same for her because of her other meds.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 10, 2012)

Thinking about bringing this ish to work actually.  That way I can get it in after I've eaten anyway.  So yea, didn't get any in today....actually not even this weekend   slackin.


----------



## sevetlana (Dec 10, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> I want to give some to my mother. She has so many issues and I don't want this to interfere with her medications, but I want my mom to be the way she use to be. I know if I ask her doctor, he will probably tell me no. He's not into anything other than heavy meds. What's a daughter to do? It's making me tear up to know how much it has helped me, but might not do the same for her because of her other meds.


 

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your mom. You can ask the doctor just the same. My mother has compplained that it is giving her too much energy.. she says she is doing too much, I told her to just take it every other day or just take half a dose. 
And dont be afraid to get a second opinion.


----------



## yodie (Dec 10, 2012)

MR keeps me constipated. I need to try the Aloe. I have two of the regular bottles left.


----------



## Phaer (Dec 10, 2012)

yodie said:


> MR keeps me constipated. I need to try the Aloe. I have two of the regular bottles left.



I had the same problem.  I had to do a detox and make sure to drink the full 8oz after I take it.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 10, 2012)

^^

that is a side effect i don't want.

once this bottle is done..i will think about ordering another one. i hate this.
i drink enought water and eat veggies and all of that other stuff... soooo


----------



## Phaer (Dec 10, 2012)

fatimablush said:


> ^^
> 
> that is a side effect i don't want.
> 
> ...



Try a quick detox.  I am now better. I am not going as much as some of the other ladies, but I am now regular enough that I feel good about where I am. I had both the regular and the one with aloe. I had to drink the water immediately after I take it first thing in the morning.  No rumbling noises during the day.


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 10, 2012)

Try beets!  Beets gets things moving!!!!!  I try to have raw  beets everyday in my salad.  Just shave off a few piece with a potatoe peeler or shred it and add to salad.  Next day, BOOM!!!


----------



## Michelemybelle (Dec 10, 2012)

yodie said:


> MR keeps me constipated. I need to try the Aloe. I have two of the regular bottles left.


Try a magnesium supplement. It will keep you regular. It's good for your heart and muscles.  Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 10, 2012)

:bumping:

My MR is on it's way!! :woohoo2::woohoo2:


----------



## yodie (Dec 10, 2012)

Michelemybelle said:


> Try a magnesium supplement. It will keep you regular. It's good for your heart and muscles.  Are you drinking enough water?



I don't always drink 8 oz right after and my water intake wasn't that great, but I fixed that problem, so we'll see. I just ordered more aloe supplements. Magnesium never encouraged bm's for me. Aloe usually helps.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok, took my braids down last night and whoa!! I'm not sure if it is the MR or HTE, but my hair was soft as all get out and thick!! I love it! My hair has definitely grown. I'll take another picture on. Friday, right before I get my ends trimmed.  I will most definitely keep MR and HTE in my arsenal. This stuff is great and I'm loving my hair.  Oh bte, I've just starts bottle number 2, this one has the aloe in it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

Eta: forgot to add that I've had my braids in for Bout a month and a half.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

So....brought some to work   And got my 4 capfuls in right after my homemade breakfast.    I"m back.


ETA:  I just went ahead and brought a whole bottle up here.  I still have my first bottle at home and 2 unopened ones at home too.  It's bout to go down


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 11, 2012)

Valley Naturals went up $2.00 on the MR since my last order. I'm trying to decide if I should just go for the case now. I might wait until after the holidays, but I'm def going to get a case at some in the near future.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

^^^how many are in a case AtlantaJJ?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 11, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> ^^^how many are in a case AtlantaJJ?



12

Quote:
If anyone is interested in ordering a case, we offer a deal if you order direct. A case of 12 is $251.40 with free shipping. It averages out to $20.95 a bottle. Just call the number below M-F, 8-4:30 pacific time.
800-445-4325


----------



## Nayna (Dec 11, 2012)

Still taking it.  I'm on my second bottle and this time I got the one without aloe.   I don't notice a difference.  I read somewhere that the aloe is supposed to help coat your stomach.  I have twists in and I have a lot of new growth still.  I even re did them about a week and a half ago and still they look older.  It could be slippage but I think it's growth.  I am due to take them down in a week or two so we shall see. 

I think I will just keep going back and forth between aloe and no aloe.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 11, 2012)

yodie said:


> MR keeps me constipated. I need to try the Aloe. I have two of the regular bottles left.


 
Whew chile I thought I was the only one. I haven't taken it in over a week. I had been slacking big time on my water. I am gonna get regular with my at least 70 oz of water a day and then start taking it again to see what happens but that is not a pleasant thing to be dealing with.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> 12
> 
> Quote:
> If anyone is interested in ordering a case, we offer a deal if you order direct. A case of 12 is $251.40 with free shipping. It averages out to $20.95 a bottle. Just call the number below M-F, 8-4:30 pacific time.
> 800-445-4325



Nice.  

You know that chick who was trying to get a cut form selling the bottles...she doing it all wrong   Cause her's are like $42 or something; I guess she's trying to make a $20 cut, but that's greedy.  Just $2 for every person and say you get 100 ppl....please.  She doing it wrong.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 11, 2012)

Just opened a new bottle & it's halfway gone!  Hubby still all up in it. LOL!  He says its ok for me to order a case. I'm sure it is.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 11, 2012)

Today make my 1 week MR anniversary!
Yesterday my stomach felt kind of weird.
Same went for today.

I am going to switch to PM doses and see how I like that.


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 11, 2012)

Need to do better with keeping up with this thread.  I missed twice since starting a new bottle.  Totally forgot to take it until I was halfway to work   I can definitely tell the difference when I don't take it.  Maybe it is just in my mind but I really feel tired.  I have always felt tired at this time of year but now I have a state of energy to compare to.


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 11, 2012)

Phoenixsky13 said:


> I've been taking my MR for a little over six weeks now. I think I'm either taking too much or my roommate is sneaking it because my bottle seems to be going quickly. *I usually feel a shot glass in the am and follow it with some water.* I feel really good. I don't noticed the energy so much anymore but I do notice the gas.
> 
> My skin looks better as long as I eat well and follow my cleansing regimen. I'm not quite sure but I think my edges are filling in faster. I'm not sure about my hair because I was hiding it for 4 months but it seems, shinier, and more filled in. My hair is super fine so that helps it look thicker.


 
Phoenixsky13, you may be taking more than an ounce.  I measured an ounce in a shot glass and it was only about 60 - 65% full.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 11, 2012)

Y'all talking about not going...I nearly ran through a red light and crashed into the dumpster at work trying to get to the restroom at work today! I barely had time to put my truck in park before jumping out. My kids, who go to school where I teach, didn't miss a beat. They sat in the truck watching Elf on a Shelf until I came back. Lord I was in a full body sweat! Horrible I tell ya! Awful!


----------



## mech (Dec 11, 2012)

are you all upping the recommended dosage after a certain time? if so, when? cause i think i want to take more than an oz.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 11, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Y'all talking about not going...I nearly ran through a red light and crashed into the dumpster at work trying to get to the restroom at work today! I barely had time to put my truck in park before jumping out. My kids, who go to school where I teach, didn't miss a beat. They sat in the truck watching Elf on a Shelf until I came back. Lord I was in a full body sweat! Horrible I tell ya! Awful!






. this had me in tears laughing.. thanks I needed it..


----------



## yynot (Dec 12, 2012)

Still on the MR, but I'm running low and need to reorder ASAP. Any good deals out there?


----------



## Ltown (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm still have my original bottle that from Oct so I'm not consistent in taking mr because I get up at 4AM and won't take it on empty stuff because it's too early for breakfast. But nevertheless since I've started I rarely take my hrt medicine which mean no hot flashes.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 12, 2012)

"We" (DH and I) are still taking MR...it definitely has had a toll on my new growth - sheesh...We still are sleeping sounder whether we take it in the morning or at night. I think this stuff is helping his allergies/sinus as he is not making those god-awful throat scratching honking noses while he sleeping when his allergies act up...so that is DEFINITELY a plus for me. 

I ordered the Mineral Max for myself and my mother to try it out.  My mother loves it! I will try it once my Mineral Rich runs out - still a big Diamataceous(sp) Earth fan...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 12, 2012)

Took mine at work


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 12, 2012)

It's time for me to re-up. I'm down to the last of the second bottle and I have one in the pantry. The boy is not missing a day taking it, me either so I might need to on and get that case! It's right in the middle of my holiday shopping time tho :scratchch


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm going to start on Monday!! ;-)


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 12, 2012)

i mix mine with 8 ounces of water...no more noisy stomach  or bubble guts


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 12, 2012)

Still taking my Mineral Rich daily.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 12, 2012)

Took my first PM MR dose about 30 minutes ago.

I hope it does not disturb my sleep tonight.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my Mineral Rich today! That was fast. Amazon only took 3 days!!!


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 12, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Took mine at work



Although I haven't missed a dose, I keep a bottle at work too. You know..just in case.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm at the MR 9 week mark & will relax next week at the MR 10 week mark!  Can't wait to see my progress & everybody else too!


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 13, 2012)

Ive been stalking this thread since it started  I finally decided to try a bottle to see if it'd help boost my energy.. Ive been feeling like my bodys in a 'rut' .. anywho.. my bottle is expected to arrive today.. I'll try to wait until Monday to try it out


----------



## cynd (Dec 13, 2012)

I never officially joined this challenge but I lurk religiously and have been taking MR since mid October. I'm currently having some issues relating to my cycle (it's back after being gone for years - sorry if that's TMI) and wondered if this might be related to the extra minerals in MR since I haven't changed anything else. I called the company today and was told they had never heard of anyone having a similar issue and that they do not have nutritionists on staff (not sure why she volunteered that info). Anyway, in trying to research MR further I found the following blurb on betternutrition.com under best supplements for 2010 and thought some might be interested in it because I've seen questions on the difference between the regular and aloe versions:

_TWO-TIME WINNER. Maximum Living Mineral Rich Plus Aloe. It tastes great and it supplies more than 70 trace minerals, essential minerals, and vitamin B12 and biotin. *The liquid form boasts superior absorbability with the addition of aloe.* _


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 13, 2012)

UPDATE: I had no issues with well rested sleep 



yaya24 said:


> Took my first PM MR dose about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> I hope it does not disturb my sleep tonight.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 13, 2012)

Took mine


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 13, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Y'all talking about not going...I nearly ran through a red light and crashed into the dumpster at work trying to get to the restroom at work today! I barely had time to put my truck in park before jumping out. My kids, who go to school where I teach, didn't miss a beat. They sat in the truck watching Elf on a Shelf until I came back. Lord I was in a full body sweat! Horrible I tell ya! Awful!


 
This post _ret heya_ had me all teared up trying not to laugh too loud!!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 13, 2012)

cynd said:


> I never officially joined this challenge but I lurk regliously and have been taking MR since mid October.  I'm currently have some issues relating to my cycle (it's back after being gone for years - sorry if that's TMI) and wondered if this might be related to the extra minerals in MR since I haven't changed anything else.  I called the company today and was told they had never heard of anyone having a similar issue and that they do not have nutritionists on staff (not sure why she volunteered that info).  Anyway, in trying to research MR further I found the following blurb on betternutrition.com under best supplements for 2010 and thought some might be interested in it because I've seen questions on the difference between the regular and aloe versions:
> 
> _TWO-TIME WINNER. Maximum Living Mineral Rich Plus Aloe. It tastes great and it supplies more than 70 trace minerals, essential minerals, and vitamin B12 and biotin. *The liquid form boasts superior absorbability with the addition of aloe.* _



Thanks for this info.  I checked Valley Naturals and the aloe version is slightly higher in price than the regular version. It's time to reorder so now I might try the aloe version. :scratchch


----------



## xomonaijax (Dec 13, 2012)

Praise God I can finally officially join the challenge. I get my MR tommorow. Thank you Jesus. You ladies in America are blessed with easy access. I went to NYC and they could not deliver to me . It is oksy though I am saving up for the 12 bottles that way I am good for the year. 

I mentioned earliee I already take aloe gel and that did wonders for my nails as did MSM. My main concern is my energy levels. My hair is growing nicely with the MSM. . 

I will be trimming my natural hair then i will take pics. I have been following this thread avidly from day one and will keep you updated.


----------



## carletta (Dec 13, 2012)

got my bottle yesterday 12/12/12...... took my 1st dose this morning with breakfast.....we'll see how it goes.......yep!


----------



## Phaer (Dec 14, 2012)

I just wanted to share my new hair idol. She's natural but I think she flat irons a lot. Her hair is gawgeos.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXSUYeWHGyU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 14, 2012)

ok so I couldn't wait until Monday to start so..   I started today.. plus I wanted to make sure I was close to home if I started feeling those 'bubbles' in my stomach like a few ladies mentioned  I'm home today and Ive got plenty to do so come on energy boost! (I know I may not feel the boost on the first day but I'm hopeful)


----------



## yodie (Dec 14, 2012)

Got my hair done yesterday. My hairdresser said my edges were growing. He said my hair grew a little as well. He said it was doing well. I contribute all of this to MR. My edges/nape have *always* been sparse. My nape grows in and splits. I did a hair analysis (there's a thread about it on this board) and told them about this. The rep said that it might be something internally and maybe I was missing some minerals or green food substance. I started taking minerals in capsule form, but I DEFINITELY see a difference with MR. 

I have a long way to go to reach my hair goals, but I will continue to take this stuff as long as they sell it. I wonder how my hair and health will transform a year from now.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 14, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Nice.
> 
> You know that chick who was trying to get a cut form selling the bottles...she doing it all wrong  Cause her's are like $42 or something; I guess she's trying to make a $20 cut, but that's greedy. Just $2 for every person and say you get 100 ppl....please. She doing it wrong.


 
itismehmmkay

You mean, her:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HdiWBx7e0E


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 14, 2012)

^^yep______


----------



## yodie (Dec 14, 2012)

Looking at my hair today. I can tell it's grown. 
It feels good to know that I'm strengthening my body from the inside out and my hair and nails benefit from it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 14, 2012)

I am off MR for this week. I will start back after my cycle. 

My period last time was the worst ever. The cramping was severe and extremely heavy. I stopped taking it the day before I started. So far no labor-like cramping.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 14, 2012)

Just ordered 2 bottles with aloe to begin taking after my relaxer on Tuesday so I can have a good comparison on the difference MR with and w/out aloe has on my hair growth if any. 

I do have nice growth & thickness. My new growth is so manageable along with frequent cowashing, I'm seriously contemplating transitioning!


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 14, 2012)

LilMissRed said:
			
		

> ok so I couldn't wait until Monday to start so..   I started today.. plus I wanted to make sure I was close to home if I started feeling those 'bubbles' in my stomach like a few ladies mentioned  I'm home today and Ive got plenty to do so come on energy boost! (I know I may not feel the boost on the first day but I'm hopeful)



How did you feel after your first day?


----------



## cutenss (Dec 15, 2012)

I am having relaxer touch "flashbacks".  For some reason, my roots are so bushy.  O boy.  I hope that is a sign of more growth.  I am not going to flat iron until December 31st-ish.  Then I am going to only try flat iron my hair every three months, for a bone straight look.  But I will blow dry straight as necessary.  My hair needs some heat.


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, it's official.  My hair grows slow as molasses.  It's been a month since my last henna and I have less than half a half an inch of growth.  What is that? 1/18th?    I guess on the bright side, at least it's still growing.  And it is getting stronger.  At least I'm not bald...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2012)

Still going strong on MR!

I have a little more than 1/2 of my 2nd bottle and 1 unopened bottle.

When I re-up, I'm thinking of gettin x2 Aloe


----------



## cutenss (Dec 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Me too.  I have about 1/3 of a bottle, and one unopened bottle.  I am going to order another 3 bottles, maybe trying the aloe one.  And order me some bamboo tea from bambooleaftea.net


----------



## xomonaijax (Dec 17, 2012)

My delivery was delayed my MR is still not here  it shoild be here soon though. Im taking this time to detox and get more Aloe Vera Gel and ACV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2012)

cutenss  Hmp.  Gurl....You know You stay ready to Hit PayNah


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 17, 2012)

Just took mine


----------



## cutenss (Dec 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cutenss  Hmp.  Gurl....You know You stay ready to Hit PayNah



I know IDareT'sHair.  I need   Of course you wouldn't know anything about being a PJ, would you?


----------



## xomonaijax (Dec 17, 2012)

Yay its here! Now it's on!  I will start on Friday when my twists will be out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2012)

I spilled some of my M-R this a.m.  

Lawd....I have to be more careful. 

I don't even know how it happened, but I'm happy it wasn't like the whole bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2012)

cutenss said:


> *I know I need*


 
Yeah.........Ya' Do!


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I spilled some of my M-R this a.m.
> 
> Lawd....I have to be more careful.
> 
> I don't even know how it happened, but I'm happy it wasn't like the whole bottle.


 
_This just in..._

Accounts of spilled MR are now starting to look like an epidemic! To insure this doesn't happen to you don't mess with your bottle of MR if you are distracted in any way, shape, or form! 

In other news.... MR challengers mourn the lost of MR @IDareT'sHair has experienced. Please take a moment and give the sister a hug!

Breaking new as it happens!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2012)

MonaRae  Thanks Ms. Mona. 

So much for Early Morning Multi-Tasking.......Gurl, I was too pre-occupied this a.m.

On another note:  Swanson's Vitamins had 10% off and the M-R (including the Aloe one) was $20 - & some change *before shipping*

I wonder if that Sale is still going on?


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Dec 17, 2012)

So today for the first time I noticed that my nails are truly growing in stronger. I had gotten gel polish in my nails which was great but I was being an idiot and picked the polish off because I was bored and damaged my nails badly. You could literally see the white ridges where I picked off the polish. That was back in Aug/ Sept I think. 

I was still in the process of growing out the damage when I started MR two months ago. It was probably 3/4 of the way down my nail. As of today it's all gone and I have some decent growth on my stubborn nails that never grow past the nail bed. I'm excited to see what happens next month.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 17, 2012)

Today is the first day I've missed a dose. I do keep one at work, but it's unopened. I didn't want to open it and have two bottles opened at once. So I didn't take it today. However; I did give it to my son.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 17, 2012)

xomonaijax said:
			
		

> My delivery was delayed my MR is still not here  it shoild be here soon though. Im taking this time to detox and get more Aloe Vera Gel and ACV.



Who did you order from?


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 17, 2012)

xomonaijax said:
			
		

> Yay its here! Now it's on!  I will start on Friday when my twists will be out.



Should have read through the remainder of this post before I asked my question.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 18, 2012)

Took mine just now


----------



## cutenss (Dec 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I spilled some of my M-R this a.m.
> 
> Lawd....I have to be more careful.
> 
> I don't even know how it happened, but I'm happy it wasn't like the whole bottle.



IDareT'sHair Awww  but 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.........Ya' Do!



Hey  you are not suppose to cosign that


----------



## carletta (Dec 18, 2012)

BOY !!!!! THIS STUFF DOESN'T TAKE  LONG TO WORK DOES IT!!!!!  IS ANYONE ELSE SEEING HAIR AND NAIL RESULTS ???????


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 18, 2012)

I am starting back today. I didn't have the problems I had last month. I will just stop a day or two before my period from now on.

I need to measure my growth before I henna tomorrow, but it seems like my hair is growing fast.


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 18, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> How did you feel after your first day?



I felt nada  infact, I haven't really noticed any kinda boost . I've vowed to finish this bottle and take it everyday like I'm supposed to but if I don't start noticing some energy or some hair.... I probably wont repurchase. dang shame too because I saved some $ on my amazon acct so that I could reorder before this bottle ran low... ehhh we'll see, its only been a few days so.. I'm still hopeful


----------



## Phaer (Dec 18, 2012)

carletta said:


> BOY !!!!! THIS STUFF DOESN'T TAKE  LONG TO WORK DOES IT!!!!!  IS ANYONE ELSE SEEING HAIR AND NAIL RESULTS ???????



My nails are awesome, for the first time EVER, I've had to cut my nails because they've gotten too long and is interfering with my typing.
 I cant say I've notice any hair growth, but then again, I am trying to resolve shedding/breakage issues.  So I may just not be able to notice the growth.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 18, 2012)

Phaer said:
			
		

> My nails are awesome, for the first time EVER, I've had to cut my nails because they've gotten too long and is interfering with my typing.
> I cant say I've notice any hair growth, but then again, I am trying to resolve shedding/breakage issues.  So I may just not be able to notice the growth.



Will you take another picture? Your nails look pretty but it is too blurry for me to see.


----------



## Phaer (Dec 18, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Will you take another picture? Your nails look pretty but it is too blurry for me to see.



I am at work and probably will be until 9 (damn Depositions !!!!!) I was trying to sneak  pic in.  Here is another.
 Please note the brown spots are not dirt, but shadows from the design. This is after a cut and over filling on my pointer finger.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooooh very pretty! I like the color and the accent nail!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok ok I got a relaxer today & I got 2 inches with a 12 week stretch & 10 weeks with MR!  The end of the year is my slow growing months so I'm beyond happy. Today's my anniversary so I won't be able to take a pic for comparison until tomorrow. My hubby/photographer is snoring right now. LOL!  FYI my normal growth rate is 0.5 inch/month but a little less in the winter time.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 19, 2012)

Today makes 2 weeks since I started.
Just took my M-R.
About to cowash then go to bed.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm neither experiencing the energy boost nor the bowel movements that people are talking about. I'm still only in the first week, so I will keep trying. Maybe I will order another bottle to leave at work so that I can take it later on in the day. My sleep has not been disturbed at all. I need the energy towards the latter part of the afternoon before my evening workouts.

Anyway, I will keep trying and be patient.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's my pic. My hair is slightly curled but I measured & I got 2 inches solid with a 12 week stretch & 10 weeks on MR. next update will be 14 weeks on MR aloe so I'm hoping for 3 inches then.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 19, 2012)

Took a break from MR this morning sickness is killing me so until that pass no Mr I'm not trying to waste any


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2012)

My Mineral Rich is being delivered today, YAY!!  I hope I get fast results and having more energy is an added bonus .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 21, 2012)

Checking in. I had my annual physical last week. They checked my B12 levels and it's in the 1700's when the normal range is 300 - 900   From what I researched that's not harmful but perhaps I can reduce my dosage. My son doesn't take it on the weekends, so perhaps I'll try that for a while. 

I'm guessing that after 6 weeks of taking MR daily, it may be safe to reduce my dosage and still reap the benefits. My hair is definitely growing at a much faster rate than I ever detected. I'm close to my summer growth rate right now!!


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 21, 2012)

ok so its been a few days... I can say I haven't felt the energy 'boost' per se that I was hoping for, BUT I'm also not feeling sluggish-if that makes sense. Nails are starting to look nice really fast.. not sure on the hair... I didn't even think to measure before I started... I'll have to compare some pics after this bottle before I start the next bottle 

TMI ALERT: Ive also noticed that I'm having to drink wayyyyy more water than I normally do (and I drink A LOT of water daily) because I'm feeling constipated -ick!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 
just a quick update. I finally got my hair relaxed and a small trim, took of 1/2 inch to an inch in places. Here are some comparison shots while using MR. Here is my hair wet Nov 14th compared to Dec 20th yesterday. I cant seem to get the computer to load all the pics so I will do a few posts.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 21, 2012)

the divit in the back is still there, but I think it's getting better here are some pics of it blown dry also flat ironed Dec 4th to my yesterday pic Dec 20th 2012.


----------



## carletta (Dec 21, 2012)

I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS STUFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

IT'S A KEEPER FROM HERE ON OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
MY SKIN, NAILS, HAIR......... IS ON POINT !!!!!

THANK YOU LADIES !!!!!!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Still taking my MR every day. I'm sick this week, so energy is low. Hopefully this cold doesn't last too long.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 22, 2012)

Kimdionneca said:
			
		

> the divit in the back is still there, but I think it's getting better here are some pics of it blown dry also flat ironed Dec 4th to my yesterday pic Dec 20th 2012.



It is evening out! Yay! You are getting good growth! Pretty hair!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

carletta said:


> I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS STUFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IT'S A KEEPER FROM HERE ON OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MY SKIN, NAILS, HAIR......... IS ON POINT !!!!!
> ...



carletta how long have you been taking MR??


----------



## Michelemybelle (Dec 22, 2012)

Monday 12-17-2012 : Week 4 of taking MR. I've noticed that my edges are filling in nicely and I have gotten maybe 1/4 " growth in the back. I'm not sure if I should credit MR just yet as it is too soon to tell. 

I've done major damage to my edges rockin the glue in. Won't ever do that again!!


----------



## Michelemybelle (Dec 22, 2012)

Kimdionneca said:


> the divit in the back is still there, but I think it's getting better here are some pics of it blown dry also flat ironed Dec 4th to my yesterday pic Dec 20th 2012.


Congratulations your hair looks healthy and beautiful.


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 22, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Took a break from MR this morning sickness is killing me so until that pass no Mr I'm not trying to waste any


 
Do What!  Congratulations Kerryann!


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 22, 2012)

Cracking open bottle #3 tonight!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 22, 2012)

Been taking my MR daily... Only missed twice since October.  On the fence about ordering bottle # 3 because my main objective to purchasing this vitamin was the benefit of added hair growth.... Which hasn't been spectacular.  But the health and shine has been delicious!  If I don't order before Christmas, I probably won't order.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 22, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> Do What!  Congratulations Kerryann!



Thank u MonaRae


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 22, 2012)

If I didn't come to LHCF everyday I would forget to take my MR.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't post in this thread often but I have been taking my MR faithfully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2012)

Still taking M-R. Although I forgot today.... 

1st day ev--vvr forgetting to take it. *Too much going on*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 22, 2012)

It's time for me to re-up... I'm not ready to spring for a case just yet...

Valley Naturals went up about $3.00 per bottle since I last ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

Swanson's Vitamins is the same price for both Reg & Aloe Flat Rate Shipping $4.99

They recently had 10% which made it $20.+ change (excluding shipping)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AtlantaJJ
> 
> Swanson's Vitamins is the same price for both Reg & Aloe Flat Rate Shipping $4.99
> 
> They recently had 10% which made it $20.+ change (excluding shipping)



Valley Naturals is selling Mineral Rich Aloe for $24.49, regular for $23.49. They offer free shipping for orders over $60.00 so it works out to about the same. 

I think I want to try that Vita Sprout, it's 50% off now, has some great nutrients.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 22, 2012)

*MINERAL MAX UPDATE*

Still taking it daily. I miss a dosage a few days back, but its cool because for the most part I've been pretty consistent. My energy is still through the roof and I still think its amazeballs...so...yeah...not much has changed . 

Also, remember how I said I was going to stick solely to MM....well see what had happen was......Folica was/is having this awesome special on Viviscal (New Formula) and I caught a great bargain and got 2 packs for $60 and free shipping. So naturally I took advantage . So I will now be throwing that into a vitamin rotation with the MM . 

I hope you guys are getting awesome results .


----------



## yynot (Dec 23, 2012)

Missed the past few days of my MR.  I only have a few shots left and need to reorder.  May get the  aloe one this time.  I'm really struggling on what time of day I should take this.  My schedule is out of control and I'm up pretty much all day and night sometimes.  While I did get an energy boost in the beginning, I feel like MR makes me a little sleepy..,is this possible? Idk, but I think I may just take it when I know I can get a fees hours of sleep.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 23, 2012)

All I know is my hair is growing! I can tell it's growing visually, I haven't even taken any before pictures or measurements. This is significant because I was a slow grower, due to age I thought, but it looks like it was because of nutrition (or lack there of)

Not only that, but my hair feels so nice and it's so manageable. Now this may be because I'm doing Oolong tea rinses and I have been using a biotin protein conditioner followed by a moisture conditioner. It stays moisturized and is well behaved all week. I know that after some years on my current reggie that I will reach my hair goals. This is exciting indeed. I can't wait to see what kind of growth I get over the summer months.  I don't even have to be a product junkie, I can just stick to what I'm doing right now.  This is my Christmas present to myself!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 23, 2012)

AtlantaJJ  awesome news! Is your hair texture also changing? I can see a difference in curl pattern in my regrowth and I am a natural.

You know better than to mention any hair product and not the name!  You know better!  We need to know.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm a new subscriber to LHCF and I'm going to order MM and MR with aloe. I will post my progress.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 23, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> AtlantaJJ  awesome news! Is your hair texture also changing? I can see a difference in curl pattern in my regrowth and I am a natural.
> 
> You know better than to mention any hair product and not the name!  You know better!  We need to know.




HanaKuroi My hair feels softer at the roots, it's hard to explain but its much more manageable!  My kitchen and edges are so soft, they lay down with no resistance   I have fine 4b hair, but it's acting more 4a-ish lately 

Which product did I fail to name? I'm sampling biotin conditioners, I'm currently using Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner, but I plan to also try Avalon Organics Thickening Conditioner Biotin B-Complex Therapy.

I'm using Koils by Nature's CocoShea DC (not the right name) and their leave in.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Dec 23, 2012)

naturallygoldie said:


> Hair and Nails shot  though I've been taking this for almost 2 weeks..here is my starting pic


 





Almost 2 months later and a trimerplexed looks about the same


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

Ms. ATL-JJ!  Very nice post.  Very encouraging and Inspiring.

naturallygoldie  Your hair looks amazing.  Healthy, Shiny & Lush.


----------



## xomonaijax (Dec 23, 2012)

Day 1 - Took it yesterday and it tastes like cherry juice and its very sweet. I take it in the morning. Yes and um can I say gas. Im taking plenty water. I


----------



## Imoan (Dec 24, 2012)

Where are you ladies ordering it from, I think I wanna try it,  anyone with iron deficiency taking this? Thanks...


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 24, 2012)

i still take it.

between eating right and working out and the Mineral Rich..my BP is perfect.

MR isn't doing anything for my nails though..they still break off like crazy. however this is only the first bottle.


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 24, 2012)

still taking my dosage every morning.. still gassy & constipated as all out(which is a total body shock to me cause thats not my norm).. nails looking lovely and feeling really hard tho  no boost of energy, but no longer sluggish. my roots feel thicker than usual and my twists that I normally put in for 2 weeks only made it to 1 week this time... sigh... I'm going to keep keep keepin on with this and see what happens.. for all I know this could all be my imagination 

ETA: I take MR w/aloe


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 24, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> It is evening out! Yay! You are getting good growth! Pretty hair!


 
Thanks Hanakuroi,

I'm hoping that by the end of this challange I can at least get back to where I was when the breakage started a year and a half ago. I love MR!!!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 24, 2012)

Michelemybelle said:


> Congratulations your hair looks healthy and beautiful.


 
Thanks Michelemybelle,

It was looking pretty rough but its starting to recover finally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2012)

Imoan 

I've been getting mine from Swanson's Vitamins.com


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 24, 2012)

Imoan said:
			
		

> Where are you ladies ordering it from, I think I wanna try it,  anyone with iron deficiency taking this? Thanks...



I do and take it in addition to a prescription iron supplement.


----------



## mech (Dec 25, 2012)

anyone took aloe the second time around and saw better results? i'm interested in trying that one next.


----------



## A.Marie (Dec 26, 2012)

mech said:


> anyone took aloe the second time around and saw better results? i'm interested in trying that one next.



mech I tried the aloe but prefer the original.


----------



## carletta (Dec 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> carletta how long have you been taking MR??



Hey! sorry its taken this long to respond  .......... but I started taking this on the 13th ( 12/13/2012) ......... my hair growth during this time of year is almost non-existant...ugh...this stuff really work well !


----------



## cutenss (Dec 27, 2012)

I just finished my second bottle.  I have the 3rd bottle labeled and in the frig chilling.  I put the date on the cap, so that I can keep track of when I start a new bottle.  I get about five to five and a half weeks out of one bottle.  I will be ordering three more bottles in couple of weeks.

I am going to henna to bring in the new year, and straighten then, to note any additional progress.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2012)

I just got a note from my doctor telling me to stop taking B12 supplements because my blood levels are so high.

I'm going to search for a mineral supplement that does not have added B12, and then perhaps I can alternate that with the MR. I'm not sure what I'm going to do exactly, but I'm way over the "normal" B12 limits.

ETA: Don't want to be a Debbie Downer for the challenge, I just thought I should post what's happening with me since I just had my annual physical.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 28, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I just got a note from my doctor telling me to stop taking B12 supplements because my blood levels are so high.
> 
> I'm going to search for a mineral supplement that does not have added B12, and then perhaps I can alternate that with the MR. I'm not sure what I'm going to do exactly, but I'm way over the "normal" B12 limits.



Is MR the only supplement that contains b12?

Eta: I meant you are taking but you understood what I meant.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Is MR the only supplement that contains b12?



My multi has 500 mcgs so I've been getting a double dose for certain. 

I'm currently researching trace minerals that can be added to water.  It's supposed to help our bodies better absorb the water.  It looks like we should be adding a trace minerals to our water because we drink so much filtered water at the house.  It will be MUCH more cost effective than the MR. I'm still researching.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 28, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just got a note from my doctor telling me to stop taking B12 supplements because my blood levels are so high.
> 
> I'm going to search for a mineral supplement that does not have added B12, and then perhaps I can alternate that with the MR. I'm not sure what I'm going to do exactly, but I'm way over the "normal" B12 limits.
> 
> ETA: Don't want to be a Debbie Downer for the challenge, I just thought I should post what's happening with me since I just had my annual physical.


Hi AtlantaJJ - Hope all is well on your end! 

AtlantaJJ - Were you having any negative side effects?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 28, 2012)

I am wondering if I am getting too much. I have been reading about symptoms of too much b12 this morning.

 I have had feet swelling in the past week or so. Not my entire foot but in front of my ankle bone. A pouch. I weigh 134 and I have skinny and narrow feet. I have tried different shoes and no shoes, still swelling and no pain. I was reading that too much B12 can cause feet swelling.

I don't take any other supplements.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2012)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi AtlantaJJ - Hope all is well on your end!
> 
> AtlantaJJ - Were you having any negative side effects?


sqzbly1908 Thank you so much for asking.

I am not having any negative side effects at all.  I have been doing research on excessive doses of B12, I think I want to play it on the safe side.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am wondering if I am getting too much. I have been reading about symptoms of too much b12 this morning.
> 
> I have had feet swelling in the past week or so. Not my entire foot but in front of my ankle bone. A pouch. I weigh 134 and I have skinny and narrow feet. I have tried different shoes and no shoes, still swelling and no pain. I was reading that too much B12 can cause feet swelling.
> 
> I don't take any other supplements.



I read about the swelling also. I haven't experienced it yet however.  You could stop the MR for a week or so to see if the swelling goes away, and please let us know what you find.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

ATLJJ Before I started taking M-R I was taking this:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...y4HgAw&usg=AFQjCNFWWut1wiU8qldV1wlb1X5S3wZGdg

I know you said DS was skipping weekends, how do you think his B12 Levels are?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AtlantaJJ
> 
> ATLJJ Before I started taking M-R I was taking this:
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair  I'm wondering if his levels are high as well.  He has his annual physical exam coming up next week. We could get his levels checked or I can just switch us to a trace mineral supplement that does not include B12.

He will be angry with me if I make him get a blood test!  

This looks interesting: Eidon Ionic Minerals Liquid Silica

I want to find a trace mineral product since we drink so much filtered water. That something I never considered before I started this research. :scratchch


----------



## cutenss (Dec 28, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just got a note from my doctor telling me to stop taking B12 supplements because my blood levels are so high.
> 
> I'm going to search for a mineral supplement that does not have added B12, and then perhaps I can alternate that with the MR. I'm not sure what I'm going to do exactly, but I'm way over the "normal" B12 limits.
> 
> *ETA: Don't want to be a Debbie Downer for the challenge, I just thought I should post what's happening with me since I just had my annual physical.*



Thank you for sharing.  That is why it is good to see your doctor when incorporating medicines, including vitamins into your daily routine.  You could never be a Debbie Downer AtlantaJJ  Take care.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

Yeah, Eidon has a variety of Liquid Minerals.  I was taking the Liquid Silica (Horsetail) before starting M-R.


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 28, 2012)

mech said:


> anyone took aloe the second time around and saw better results? i'm interested in trying that one next.


 
I haven't noticed any difference and I have consumed two thirds fo the bottle


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought that excessive amounts of B12 is secreted in the urine and that elevated B12 levels in the blood is a result of a liver disease or leukemia. I could be wrong. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/518623-is-a-high-level-of-vitamin-b12-bad/


----------



## SimplyWhole (Dec 28, 2012)

My bottle has not arrived. I hope it comes on Monday!!!


----------



## xomonaijax (Dec 29, 2012)

1 wk in and I feel more energised. I wake up rested. Gas is reduced. I do noy have strange dreams and I take an AM dosage, chased by 12oz of water and more. I have no headaches, cramps, loud noises from my belly. All is well and I love the MR so far. 

Atlanta try reducing your dosage or stopping for a while.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tuesday makes 1 month!!!

I am still taking PM doses.
I add 2 spoons to 8 oz of water then drink.

My stomach does make the noises.. but its when I'm sleeping and it does not bother me.
I feel very well rested in the mornings.

I'm still on my first bottle. I missed a few doses during the holiday when I was not at my house.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Halfway done with my second bottle. Still taking my MR faithfully every morning. Anyone else's body got used to the sustained energy? Like, you no longer feel super energetic because it's a normal thing now?


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 29, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Halfway done with my second bottle. Still taking my MR faithfully every morning. Anyone else's body got used to the sustained energy? Like, you no longer feel super energetic because it's a normal thing now?


 
I feel the same but I still can wake up without hating life in the morning so I am happy for that, although I used my last ounce today, and have none for tommorow. I ordered on the 24th and hope it comes in soon, cause I love it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kimdionneca said:


> I feel the same but I still can wake up without hating life in the morning so I am happy for that, although I used my last ounce today, and have none for tommorow. I ordered on the 24th and hope it comes in soon, cause I love it!



I'm mad you said,  "hating life."  It's so true though.

Oh and I hope you get your new bottle soon because when I didn't take it for a week, it was back to square one; less energy w/out it and bubble guts for a couple days when I restarted taking it.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## belleama (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been taking it for about a month. Not really sure because I haven't been keeping track but this bottle is almost over. Anyway looks like I'm getting good results. Everyone thinks I've got a crap ton of energy. My hair seems to be thriving and my eyelashes are crazy long. Kind of reminds me of when I was about six and a teacher yelled at me for wearing mascara or eyeliner and I had no idea what she was talking about so I started crying. Looking at my eyelashes now is crazy. I don't think I'll need to buy any mascara when I get back from this deployment!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

I probably have a week....maybe week & 1/2 left in my 2nd bottle.  So far, so good.  

Still trying to decide if I'll order the one w/Aloe next time (just to try it out).


----------



## Ltown (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm still using the same bottle I had in mid Oct, I take 2 tbsp 3 times a week I do miss out sometimes but nothing new to report for hair.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Still taking mine. I missed 3 days because I was sick an didn't want to risk throwing any up. Anyway I'm better now. Some sort of sinus issue. I started taking it again yesterday. Missed the energy.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 31, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> I thought that excessive amounts of B12 is secreted in the urine and that elevated B12 levels in the blood is a result of a liver disease or leukemia. I could be wrong.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/518623-is-a-high-level-of-vitamin-b12-bad/



I saw that article also, my Dr. said they did a complete blood work panel which included a liver panel and red / white blood cell panel (CBC) and everything was normal except the elevated B12 levels. They determined that my elevated B12 was due to supplementation. Thanks for posting!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2012)

phyl73

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm mad you said, "hating life."  It's so true though.
> 
> Oh and I hope you get your new bottle soon because when I didn't take it for a week, it was back to square one; less energy w/out it and bubble guts for a couple days when I restarted taking it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


 
Yeah, I haven't gotten it yet and no MR for 2 days now.... and the tracking says it wont arrive till thursday. It arrived so quickly the first time, I thought it was the holidays, but one of my friends in NY just ordered some and got it in one day, so guess it's just Colorado. I still had energy this morning, but we will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll be ordering mine later on today


----------



## MicheePrings (Jan 3, 2013)

Started MR up again for Jan. Took a break at the end of Nov when I finished my first bottle (didn't measure my hair for progress but it did feel fuller). I stopped because I started to notice some breakouts which is probably due to the biotin, so I have to up my water game to military status if I'm doing the MR thing. I joined the water challenge for 64 oz per day so that I can continue reaping the benefits of both MR and water untake.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nayna (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I'm going to start taking it at night.  I have been forgetting to take it in the mornings.  I never got the energy boost so I think I should be fine as far as sleeping is concerned.  When I used to take my multi at night I used to wake up feeling less grouchy.


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 3, 2013)

Everytime I take sweet things they taste sickly. I feel like I want to throw up. Its too sweet. No more sweet food for me. Better still goodbye junk food. Still taking my MR daily its nearly 3 wks now.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine came today. It tastes good. I feel more alert so that's nice! Looking forward to seeing results. .


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 8, 2013)

43 days this last bottle lasted.  I was only short .5 TBSP.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

Still taking my daily dose. I decided to add some extra silica to to my routine so I ordered some bamboo tea. Ordered on Monday and 2 days later it was on my door step. I'm really enjoying the tea. I'm looking forward to reaping all of the health and hair benefits.

Update: since I began the challenge I notice that my edges are filling in


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 10, 2013)

I fell off BADLY after being away for the holidays. Restarting tomorrow.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jan 11, 2013)

do anyone knows where i can find it that ship to Europe?


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 11, 2013)

Michelebelle I plan to get the tea too. Let us know how you get in with that. 

It is 3 wks on Saturday. I feel really good, my roots feel thicker and my nails are good. I am not looking at length yet as it is too early. I have a quarter of the bottle left.

Sweet Silvia I get mine from Swansons. I think they are the only ones that deliver to UK. They may deliver to Europe email them.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 11, 2013)

My DH has been tapping into the Mineral Rich   I went to get some out of the fridge and it was all gone.   

I put in my order for a new bottle so I'll have to wait a few days before starting up again.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 11, 2013)

I have fallen all the way off.  I'll get back on today maybe; tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 11, 2013)

I got mine in the mail two days ago. I am so excited! I have been looking for a good liquid vitamin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

Still going strong.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 12, 2013)

I started taking it mixed in water or juice. I'll take half a dose in the morning and the other half in the evening.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Michelemybelle (Jan 12, 2013)

xomonaijax said:


> Michelebelle I plan to get the tea too. Let us know how you get in with that.
> 
> It is 3 wks on Saturday. I feel really good, my roots feel thicker and my nails are good. I am not looking at length yet as it is too early. I have a quarter of the bottle left.
> 
> Sweet Silvia I get mine from Swansons. I think they are the only ones that deliver to UK. They may deliver to Europe email them.



Hair.lush.chronicles.

Nadege


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 12, 2013)

Still taking


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

soonergirl

How are you liking it?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2013)

2nd bottle almost gone. Will reorder on Friday/payday. Still taking daily.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2013)

@FroReal

My 2nd bottle will be gone today. I have 1 on hand and will re-order 1/2 way through this bottle.

Still trying to decide if I'll order the Aloe one this time.


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 13, 2013)

Michelemybelle said:


> Hair.lush.chronicles.
> 
> Nadege



Sorry I dont understand.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jan 13, 2013)

Still taking MR w/aloe daily..still no 'boost' but not feeling as sluggish either. Nothing noticable on my hair, nails or skin.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Jan 13, 2013)

The same with me. I will continue for 3 months and reevaluate.



LilMissRed said:


> Still taking MR w/aloe daily..still no 'boost' but not feeling as sluggish either. Nothing noticable on my hair, nails or skin.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jan 13, 2013)

SimplyWhole said:


> The same with me. I will continue for 3 months and reevaluate.



thats my exact plan as well


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @FroReal
> 
> My 2nd bottle will be gone today. I have 1 on hand and will re-order 1/2 way through this bottle.
> 
> Still trying to decide if I'll order the Aloe one this time.



IDareT'sHair I drank up the last 2.4 tablespoons of my 2nd bottle today as well. I will have to reorder on Friday, so again I will go through the *ahem* _break in period_ once this new bottle comes.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Jan 13, 2013)

Michelemybelle said:


> Hair.lush.chronicles.
> 
> Nadege


Sorry- here's the web sight :

relaxedhair.blogspot.com


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been taking mine for seven days and I feel my new growth coming in like I was still relaxed. This is awesome!


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 13, 2013)

Michelemybelle said:


> Sorry- here's the web sight :
> 
> relaxedhair.blogspot.com


michelle Oh right you were posting the site. Thank you. Yes I am familiar with that site that is why  i mentioned the tea and to let me know how you get on with it. I plan to order very soon i.e. when it is payday. Thanks for letting me know. 


I am noticing my eyelashes feel different. A bit longer I guess. I will keep an eye on them.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 14, 2013)

Finally took a dose today.  Getting back in.


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 14, 2013)

Im taking PM doses this week. I am still feeling energised and it now feels the norm. I now get some ladies have reporting.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 14, 2013)

still waiting on my 3rd bottle....


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @soonergirl
> 
> How are you liking it?


 
Hey ladybug, its cool. I work very long hours and have been in a sleep deficit for over a month. No colds, sniffles, fever nada!! I know my immune system has to be shot, but this is keeping me healthy


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 15, 2013)

I am still taking it, I did miss 3 or 4 days when I reordered it. But I am still loving it!!!!


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 16, 2013)

Started with a new stylist a month and a half ago and she notice a hugh difference in my growth on my second visit (there was a month between the 2 visits).  The way she reacted to my growth told me MR is doing its thang!!!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been taking every other PM doses.
Still taking a 2/3 of a shot glass.

Planning on buying a juicer this weekend and will add my MR to my daily juices.


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 19, 2013)

Just had my last dose of MR. My madre finished my bottle  I will be ordering more time. So far my nails have grown nicely, my lashes feel a bit longer and my hair is thicker at the roots. I will have to start again once I get more MR. For now I will take MSM .


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm still taking my MR, every 2 days or so, I feel like I'm still getting the benefits, my hair and hair line looks awesome. My hair texture feels to be improving. I'm taking silica and other goodies so it could be a combo effect. 

I just ordered trace minerals to add to our filtered water so that will be very good for us as well.

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 28, 2013)

Just did a dose.  I have not been on this regularly at all.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 28, 2013)

Still going also. I only missed 2 days since 10/10/12. I was not home those days so other than that I'm pretty consistent. I'm thinking about getting the case. Not sure yet. Anyone has gotten the case yet?  If so, what was the shipping timeframe? TIA

ETA typos


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Even though I slowed down on the MR, my hair is still growing faster than usual. Its thickening up too.  I see that Valley Naturals is having a sale on the MR right now. I might get a couple bottles to have on hand when I need a pick-me-up.

ETA: I just ordered 3 bottles of the Aloe since it's on sale + Free shipping at Valley Naturals.


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 28, 2013)

I am half way through my first bottle. I will keep taking it.


----------



## belleama (Jan 28, 2013)

Still taking it daily. I did miss two days because I was out on mission but it seems to be doing its job in terms of keeping me energized. I feel like it is speeding up my hair growth but I'm not sure since I have very fine hair. I've had to go to self relaxing because the places here don't do relaxers. I think 10 weeks is far too long now. I need to work on staying closer to 7 - 8 weeks. Because my hair is so fine the new growth kindof sneaks up on me. One minute its "oh these little coils are so nice!" To "Holy ****, what am I going to do with this TWA I have holding my hair up?" 

My eyebrows and eyelashes still seem very thick/long to me. Also I did notice that the last two months moontime did arrive one day early each time. But the cramps were very light and only lasted two days, which is very unusual for me. I'm very thankful the cramps are not bad anymore! I'm thinking moontime will regulate itself and start going back to my normal 27 day cycle.

My skin also seems to be doing well but with all of the sand/dust here and the weird water it is hard to tell. However, if I were to hazard a guess I'd say that my skin would be a lot worse if it were not for the MR and Ovation multis I'm taking. My nails also seem to be growing faster as well. But once again I can not really be sure because they always seem like they grow quickly. 

I do need to start drinking more water and possibly start adding coconut oil capsules to my regimine as well. My scalp and hands seem to be extraordinarily dry here. That could just be the air and water here. So we'll see what happens with an increase in water.

Anyway, I think that's it for my update. Happy growing ladies! 



PS. I still have no idea how many days I've been taking this but I am on my second bottle and I have about a third to a quarter of a bottle of it left. Two more unopened bottles in the fridge. Getting anything in this country is a PITA.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 29, 2013)

Still taking MR.
1 spoon in the morning.
1 spoon at night.

I've been mixing my dose in about 4oz of Naked Berry Blast juice.
It taste sooo good, and no tummy noises.


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 30, 2013)

Cracking open bottle #4 tonight!


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am still hanging in there.  I am on my fourth bottle as well.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 31, 2013)

Took some today


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 31, 2013)

I took it straight. No water and I didn't drink a glass afterward. 

At least I took it!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 31, 2013)

Still taking it, and am about to run out again. need to order up. I think sometimes i take more than 2 tbl spoons.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Feb 1, 2013)

Took some this evening


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Valley Naturals delivers over night, I got my package so fast I was surprised! Plus they threw in a freebie bottle of vitamin C. I got the aloe version this time.


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 3, 2013)

please tell me its not too late to join this challenge? u all have really gotten me excited. I havent ordered it yet, but will do that tonight. I hope I get some good results.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 5, 2013)

I cannot believe my newgrowth. I am a natural and my newgrowth is so different. I know I have said it before, but woooooowwww! My hair is also getting thicker! I need to hurry and take pictures so I have some before and after shots!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2013)

Kb3auty said:


> *please tell me its not too late to join this challenge?* u all have really gotten me excited. I havent ordered it yet, but will do that tonight. I hope I get some good results.


 
Kb3auty

Nope & Welcome!


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kb3auty
> 
> Nope & Welcome!



Thank u

Yay, I finally placed my order last night. Im hoping it gets here by Friday. How long did it take you ladies to start seeing results? Are there any ladies that are relaxed and seeing results witg mineral rich?  Im natural now, but im so tired of seeing ssk's, so Im considering relaxing my hair. The only problem is my hair does not thrive when relaxed, I notice more growth natural.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 6, 2013)

took mine this morning


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 6, 2013)

Kb3auty said:
			
		

> Thank u
> 
> Yay, I finally placed my order last night. Im hoping it gets here by Friday. How long did it take you ladies to start seeing results? Are there any ladies that are relaxed and seeing results witg mineral rich?  Im natural now, but im so tired of seeing ssk's, so Im considering relaxing my hair. The only problem is my hair does not thrive when relaxed, I notice more growth natural.



Have you asked in a different thread about your ssks? You should try asking there and try their suggestions before throwing in the towel.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2013)

Kb3auty said:


> Thank u
> 
> Yay, I finally placed my order last night. Im hoping it gets here by Friday. How long did it take you ladies to start seeing results?
> Im natural now, but im so tired of seeing ssk's, so Im considering relaxing my hair. *The only problem is my hair does not thrive when relaxed,* I notice more growth natural.


 
Kb3auty

I'm Relaxed and having decent results with MR.  I'm also taking Viviscal 
(vitamins)

There are plenty of Relaxed Heads and Healthy Relaxed threads.  

You shouldn't have no problem maintaining healthy relaxed hair & you'll have plenty of positive support.

HHG


----------



## Michelemybelle (Feb 6, 2013)

Have not posted in a while but I have not missed a day. I'm on my last bottle so it's time to 
Reorder before I run out.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 6, 2013)

i've been lurking in this thread for quite awhile, I really wanna order this stuff


----------



## Phaer (Feb 7, 2013)

I have been so hair lazy since the new year started.  I just started taking Mr. Consistently this week and interestingly my body is reacting differently to it this time around. ( Tmi alert) first time around I was constipated, this time I understand what everyone was saying before about musical bellies, running to the bathroom etc. Not sure why.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

Phaer said:


> I have been so hair lazy since the new year started.  I just started taking Mr. Consistently this week and interestingly my body is reacting differently to it this time around. ( Tmi alert) first time around I was constipated, this time I understand what everyone was saying before about musical bellies, running to the bathroom etc. Not sure why.



I notice that when I take it on an empty stomach, 1st thing in the morning, I'm making a mad dash to the facilities by 9am. If I have my protein shake and then 
take MR it's not too bad. I also notice that if I don't drink water after I take it I get a headache.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

I placed an order for 3 bottles  and a few sundries  from  Swanson this morning (caught the sale) and I cannot believe the I got a UPS alert t his afternoon letting me know that my package will be on my doorstep tomorrow.


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 7, 2013)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=118875" said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/URL];17853597]
> 
> I'm Relaxed and having decent results with MR. I'm also taking Viviscal
> (vitamins)
> ...


 
Is Viviscal giving you a noticeable growth? I use to take it last year (before MR) but stopped b/c _money got funny_. I may have to pick it back up b/c I want to 6 inches of full growth by the end of this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2013)

MonaRae

Yeah, I really like Viviscal. Great Product (and expensive). I had made myself a 1 year comittment to stick with it which will be July. 

I was getting good results with it before incorporating MR. My plan is to pick up that last 3 pack (when I get my taxes) *cough*...


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 7, 2013)

Still taking as well....


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah IDareT'sHair I'm waiting for my ship (taxes) to sail in too!


----------



## belleama (Feb 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kb3auty
> 
> I'm Relaxed and having decent results with MR.  I'm also taking Viviscal
> (vitamins)
> ...



I'm also relaxed. In addition to MR, I am taking the new Ovation multi vitamin and the pearl probiotics. If I were home I probably would not have started taking the probiotic but because of the medication the give us here to prevent malaria I started to prevent possible yeasties. Well the meds and the possibly poor sanitation here.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 14, 2013)

Bumping 

I am taking this every other day or so.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 14, 2013)

My MR came in today, I took 1 tbsp to start. The taste wasnt too bad, I gulped 8oz of water behind it. I didnt notice any difference in energy, im sure it will probably take a couple of days for me to notice any changes.

 I cant wait to see some thick hair growth. Im so excited!

HHG


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 15, 2013)

I wonder how u have to take it to see some growth because I'm not seeing squat diddly


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 17, 2013)

@Kerryann, that's a good question, i asked myself the same, so i decided to look for some videos or testimonials, and Simone T says after a month of taking it her hair grew an inch. link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbAHxtp6Nys

someone else got good results: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFvYBxsFFX4

But I'm mainly taking it to give me a boost in energy, strengthen my hair and nails. For hair-growth the biotin, msm have been working for me. Unfortunately, i just don't take them regularly, but when i do take them, i see fast and great results. I also have hair-infinity sitting in my cabinet for future use. I also just got Biosil, and i've found tons of testimonials on those aides. I'm not gonna be disappointed if the MR doesn't give me any results with hair growth, but i will be if it doesn't strengthen my nails. erplexed My nails grow, and they grow fast with a nice shape, and then bam, my monthly comes, and  my nails get weak and break off. 

I took my MR today, took 2 tbsp as recommended, and still no change in energy. Is anyone taking any other vitamins while taking this? I'm planning on taking the biotin and msm bi-weekly, along with my daily multi. It sounds like that would be safe to do, right?


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 17, 2013)

I take with msm,  bamboo silica, omegas, and cod liver oil


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 17, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> I take with msm,  bamboo silica, omegas, and cod liver oil



Nice, i take cod liver oil too, along with flax seed oil, primrose oil, and krill oil . I'm glad you said that, thanks. I was afraid of starting the biosil while taking it. But, ok I'm gonna start tonight then, and i guess i should put the biotin aside for now?

your hair looks great btw, i wish i was as dedicated as you.


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ girly it's called hair fever!! I like that biotin is in MR so I don't take more. FYI I do sneak jarrowsil drops, biosil's rival in my orange juice as well. I do about 10-15 drops a day. Once you get the fever you will not go a day without taking your supp's. I am also very healthy as a result.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2013)

I haven't reordered after my second bottle, so its been over a month without MR. My budget is really tight.  I hope to restart next month.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 17, 2013)

I need to get some hair fever, LOL!!! ooh, jarrowsil, is it better than biosil?

so i started noticing that my nails are stronger.


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I haven't reordered after my second bottle, so its been over a month without MR. My budget is really tight.  I hope to restart next month.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



I'm praying for a financial breakthrough for you! i know it's not easy being on a tight budget, but hang in there, things will get better!


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 17, 2013)

Kb3auty jarrow and the Biosil product are the same...


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 17, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Kb3auty jarrow and the Biosil product are the same...



k.

ive made a plan to wake up 15mins earlier everyday so i can take my vitamins, im jumping on this hair fever wagon! 

let's get it ladies!  
HHG!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 17, 2013)

Kb3auty said:


> @Kerryann, that's a good question, i asked myself the same, so i decided to look for some videos or testimonials, and Simone T says after a month of taking it her hair grew an inch. link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbAHxtp6Nys
> 
> someone else got good results: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFvYBxsFFX4
> 
> ...


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just ordered a new bottle.
I got it from Swansons.com


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 19, 2013)

Bummmmmmmp!

I slacked off for a while. I must admit I can tell the difference in my new growth ( I am all natural) and my energy level.

I have been taking the full dose since this weekend! 

If you have fallen off please jump back on!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## baddison (Mar 19, 2013)

Still on track here!  loving my Mineral Rich!!!  Way to go ladies!!!


----------



## steffiejoe (Mar 20, 2013)

I took Mineral Rich for 90 days and really liked the energy boost. Sadly I stopped after my lab work results revealed abnormally high B-12 level from my annual physical.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 20, 2013)

steffiejoe said:
			
		

> I took Mineral Rich for 90 days and really liked the energy boost. Sadly I stopped after my lab work results revealed abnormally high B-12 level from my annual physical.



That worries me. There were quite a few ladies that were giving them to their young children.

Were you taking any other supplements?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## A.Marie (Mar 24, 2013)

Bumping for more updates.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 25, 2013)

Unfortunately I slacked off and haven't taken it again since I ran out in Dec. I thought I got a boost in the beginning but did not see much after that and did not continue to find out unfortunately. I went back to getting my minerals from whole foods and chlorella. I wish the best for everyone!


----------



## yynot (Mar 25, 2013)

I slacked off big time.  I still have a few drops left over in the fridge.  I just it was making me too sleepy.  I do really want to get back on it though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah i have not taken since january!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 25, 2013)

Im still taking it at least 3xs a week. I cannot 100% say its doing anything for my hair, but I'll stay on it until at least June 2013.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Any reviews or pics?


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm still taking it and on my 5th bottle.  I reached a point where I only take it 3 - 4 times a week.  I've had some good growth but sorry guys I'm not a picture taker so I can't show you before and after pics.

About a month ago I started taking silica and I think the combo is working great for me.


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 5, 2013)

still taking it, no real results for me. I have half of a bottle and a new unopened bottle. Once those 2 are gone, I dont plan to repurchase .


----------



## Michelemybelle (Apr 7, 2013)

Still taking MR. Have not posted because my results are minuscule. My hair seems grow better when the weather warms up. I'm committed to taking MR because I notice a drop in my energy / well being when I have not taken it for several days.


----------



## Lymegreen (Apr 25, 2013)

I stopped taking it for about 3 weeks and have noticed a slowing down of my growth rate.   I think this really helps with consistant growth for me.  Not super fast rates but faster than usual.


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2013)

No longer taking it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 25, 2013)

I actually just started taking this again.  I fell of for about a month (march).  The growth is still good though! So I'm satisfied.  I still don't think this product is a miracle worker, but as someone else mentioned, it just slightly boosts my regular growth rate.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## A.Marie (Apr 25, 2013)

I started MR in October and continue to drink 2 tablespoons every morning. I see positive results in my energy levels as well as hair growth. I took pictures so that I would have a visual comparison and am very pleased.


----------



## belleama (Apr 27, 2013)

It is definately doing something for my growth. I went from doing my relaxer every 8 - 10 weeks to having to change that to 6 - 8 weeks. This is crazy and because I'm  not in the states I feel like the week or so it takes to get my next relaxer is killing me sometimes. I did slack for the last two weeks but I'm getting back on it. Can't wait to get home.


----------



## Kb3auty (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
i stopped taking it for a month, ive noticed that ive gained weight while on it, is anyone experiencing any weight gain while on it. it did increase hair growth and energy for me but, im not sure if its worth it?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 3, 2013)

I'm taking the MR about 3 tines per week. I'm taking the ReserveAge Organics Keratin Booster everyday. It's like I have a new head of hair. My hairline and crown are filling in like crazy! I have to henna every 5 weeks now to keep up with gray roots. It's amazing! I am also taking silica. I think it's a combo of these things that is making all the difference :reddancer:


----------



## Kb3auty (May 3, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm taking the MR about 3 tines per week. I'm taking the ReserveAge Organics Keratin Booster everyday. It's like I have a new head of hair. My hairline and crown are filling in like crazy! I have to henna every 5 weeks now to keep up with gray roots. It's amazing! I am also taking silica. I think it's a combo of these things that is making all the difference :reddancer:




I started to see increase as well when i added silica to my regimen with the MR.
i started the MR again yesterday, i think its a slow in metabolism that has caused my weight gain. I havent tried the organics keratin booster. It sounds good, im gonna look into that one too. can u give us more info on it, and also where u orderes yours? thanks


----------



## InBloom (May 3, 2013)

I'm not in the challenge, but wanted to say something.  It's been six weeks of consistent morning doses.  I take the recommended amount, about a swallow.

No increased energy, but I see increased hair and nail growth.  Gassy tummy.  Clear skin.

My cycle is a bit lighter this month...but I'm days earlier than normal.

Going to repurchase because I'm very happy with the overall results.  I completely stopped vitamins, and it's not been a negative thing.

I love this site! 

Tis all


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> *Yeah i have not taken since january!*
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


 
FroReal

This is me.  I 'thought' it was doing strsnge things with my Cycle so I stopped right away. 

Not sure, but that was the only thing I could attribute it to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2013)

A.Marie  Or Any other Consistent Takers.....If you want to take the Challenge for the Remainder of 2013, please take it.

Thank You,
Terri


----------



## Froreal3 (May 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @FroReal
> 
> This is me.  I 'thought' it was doing strsnge things with my Cycle so I stopped right away.
> 
> Not sure, but that was the only thing I could attribute it to.



I actually liked that it made my cycle completely cramp free. I might purchase again later. IDareT'sHair


----------



## A.Marie (May 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> A.Marie  Or Any other Consistent Takers.....If you want to take the Challenge for the Remainder of 2013, please take it.
> 
> Thank You,
> Terri



It has become a staple, so I will continue with my daily dose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2013)

A.Marie said:


> It has become a staple, so I will continue with my daily dose.



A.Marie

I was asking that someone start this Challenge from 05-01 until 12-31 or whenever, since I have stopped taking it pretty much and it officially ended 04-30.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2013)

Double Post...............................


----------



## A.Marie (May 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> A.Marie
> 
> I was asking that someone start this Challenge from 05-01 until 12-31 or whenever, since I have stopped taking it pretty much and it officially ended 04-30.



I would love to, however, I'm not consistent with spearheading challenges and keeping the followers up to date. I barely stayed committed to the challenges that I joined in the past.


----------



## Phaer (May 15, 2013)

I have been lazy, and the gastrointestinal side effects were inconvenient, so I stopped taking MR. I am going back to it, not for hair, but because it kept me happy. I am going through a rough patch of depression and I don't do drugs, and hope to improve my mood with MR.


----------



## yaya24 (May 15, 2013)

Phaer
Mix your dose in 6-8oz of water
That is the only way I was able to avoid the stomach noises.


----------



## Phaer (May 15, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Phaer
> Mix your dose in 6-8oz of water
> That is the only way I was able to avoid the stomach noises.



I have also started taking it at 3:00 am when I wake up from insomnia and fighting to go back to sleep, in hopes that all the googlemack  will be done by 7am.


----------



## CuteMeeka (Jun 12, 2013)

Nayna said:


> Still taking it.  I'm on my second bottle and this time I got the one without aloe.   I don't notice a difference.  I read somewhere that the aloe is supposed to help coat your stomach.  I have twists in and I have a lot of new growth still.  I even re did them about a week and a half ago and still they look older.  It could be slippage but I think it's growth.  I am due to take them down in a week or two so we shall see.
> 
> I think I will just keep going back and forth between aloe and no aloe.



Just get a bottle of aloe and take some separately. I take my MR every day and a few times a week I add aloe to it.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Jun 30, 2013)

Bump....any updates?


----------



## Prosperity711 (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone still taking this?  I'm thinking of ordering a bottle from Amazon.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Funny you bumped this. I just started retaking it on Monday! I like the energy and the affect it has on my cycles.


----------



## Prosperity711 (Sep 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Funny you bumped this. I just started retaking it on Monday! I like the energy and the affect it has on my cycles.



I'm going to order some today from Amazon, it has a lot of good reviews.  I read it give some people a lot of gas  I hope I don't have that  problem


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Prosperity711 said:


> I'm going to order some today from Amazon, it has a lot of good reviews.  I read it give some people a lot of gas  I hope I don't have that  problem



Prosperity711 You may get gas the first few days, then it goes away. The benefits far outweigh that though. Make sure you follow your two tablespoons with 8oz of water or mix it in the water.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been taking this for about 6 months. No problems at all. I can tell the difference in energy when I don't take it. Good luck.


----------



## yodie (Sep 2, 2013)

I still take this daily. It has really helped my hair to become fuller and stronger. I haven't seen a lot of length. My mother uses it as well. Her hair was initially very thin. It's so full and lush now. She told a few of her friends about it. This is good stuff.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been taking a shot glass full in 12oz of water daily during my cycle.
I noticed it helps with cramps & overall PMS symptoms.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2013)

I still had over a 1/2 Bottle left, so tonight I added it to my Nutri-Bullet. I will use it this way until I finish it up.

I hope someone will start a Challenge for 2014. Especially since so many of you Ladies have continued on with M/R.

I'll keep you all posted on how it is adding it daily to my Nutri-Bullet Blends.

@Froreal3 @Rozlewis @yaya24 One of You Ladies should start one for next year.

I'm proud of you all for sticking with it.  I may hop back on it with my Nutri-Bullet if it doesn't interfere with my Cycle.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 11, 2013)

I still have like 2.5 bottles.  Who was seeing growth on it again?


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 11, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair!! Thanks boo!
I totally would, but I am not consistent with taking MR to start a challenge.
I honestly only use it during_ that time of the month._

I will continue to order. 1 bottle lasts me a long time.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 11, 2013)

I take it a few times a week and my hair is thicker and longer. I don't know how much though. I didn't take pictures.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 11, 2013)

yodie said:


> I still take this daily. It has really helped my hair to become fuller and stronger. I haven't seen a lot of length. My mother uses it as well. Her hair was initially very thin. It's so full and lush now. She told a few of her friends about it. This is good stuff.



Isn't it awesome! Thicker hair. Finger detangliing takes forever now!


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 12, 2013)

I stopped 2 weeks ago don't know why?? Back at it...


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, if no one else wants to do it I can start it. I am still taking it daily. Looks like this challenge was from 11/1/12 to 4/30/13. If that's true I can start another one unless Froreal3 wants to do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2013)

Rozlewis Thanks Ms. Roz. 

I'll let you and Froreal3 work that out.

I'm not sure if I'll repurchase after I finish up the bottle I dug out the back of the Fridge to try in my N/Bullet.

If I decide to continue, I'll join your 2014 Challenge.  

Thanks, I just felt really bad to see it keep getting 'bumped' and it hadn't been updated or maintained.


----------



## CuteMeeka (Sep 23, 2013)

phyl73 said:


> I just hope they don't change the formula like so many companies do. I might need to order another 6 month supply. That will get me through a year. It doesn't expire until 2014 so I should be ok with stock piling it!


 

I really hope they haven't changed the formula.  When I purchased my first bottle my nails were EXTRA hard and long, I was sleeping better and my newgrowth was growing at a suprising rate.

Now that I've ordered my second and third bottle (together), I no longer have hard nails (they are growing but NO where near where they were in the beginning), my hair has slowed down and skin not as bright.  I still see some difference but not like it was!

I wonder if they modified the formula because they were bombarded with requests for their product all at once.  

I hope they haven't modified it but my results are no where near like they were before and I will not be repurchasing. 

Has anyone else noticed this or is it me?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmmmmm.

I have been to busy to pay attention. I did notice that it doesn't taste as STRONG (T . T)

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## carletta (Dec 25, 2013)

I JUST RE-ORDERED ANOTHER BOTTLE ! GOTTA GET READY  YEP...FOR SUMMER....GETTIN A HEAD START !!!!!


----------



## carletta (Dec 25, 2013)

CuteMeeka said:


> I really hope they haven't changed the formula.  When I purchased my first bottle my nails were EXTRA hard and long, I was sleeping better and my newgrowth was growing at a suprising rate.
> 
> Now that I've ordered my second and third bottle (together), I no longer have hard nails (they are growing but NO where near where they were in the beginning), my hair has slowed down and skin not as bright.  I still see some difference but not like it was!
> 
> ...



MEEKA.......WHERE DID YOU PURCHASE YOUR FROM  ???!!!!....... erplexed


----------



## belleama (Mar 8, 2014)

Is anyone still taking this? Is there a new challenge? 

I just restarted today with the regular formula. I accidently ordered it instead of the aloe. Atleast I didn't accidently order two which is my normal ordering plan. I've been feeling really run down this last month. So I decided to start taking it again. I miss the energy I used to have. However, I'm hopeful that it will return shortly.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 8, 2014)

belleama, I am still taking the Mineral Rich daily. I did not renew the thread because most people were not posting or had stopped taking it. I have it auto-shipped to me so I have been taking it faithfully.

It will be interesting to see if your energy level improves once you start retaking the Mineral Rich. Let me know.


----------



## destinyseeker (Mar 8, 2014)

I started taking Mineral Rich the end of December so I'm almost done with my second bottle. I take it in the am before my workout and it gives me a nice boost and my hair is getting thicker.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 13, 2014)

I just got my mineral rich  I'm late to the party  
Will start taking it tomorrow 
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 14, 2014)

I took it today and I have a major headache 
I wonder if it's from that or lack of sleep

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## belleama (Mar 14, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> I took it today and I have a major headache
> I wonder if it's from that or lack of sleep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Make sure you are drinking tons of water.


----------



## yodie (Mar 14, 2014)

I love Mineral Rich. I've turned a few people onto it. My mom's hair has done a complete turnaround. Bald spots have filled in nicely. Works great to thicken hair.


----------



## xomonaijax (Sep 8, 2014)

I just restarted this today. I have half a bottle left. I will finish it and repurchase later. My hair was really thick and strong last time after 2 consistent bottles. I plan to take it for 6 months.


----------



## belleama (Sep 13, 2014)

I just restarted taking it too.


----------



## lhogan6 (Jun 3, 2015)

Bump.. Anyone still taking this?


----------



## baddison (Jun 3, 2015)

I just purchased 3 bottles to for starting on June 1st.  I was taking HairFinity, but got sick of "swallowing" every morning.  Now I'll just be taking it in liquid form.  I remember trying Mineral Rich a few years ago, with good results.  I think this will be my go-to for hair growth vitamins, and all the other mineral nutrients I need.


----------



## yynot (Jun 4, 2015)

I ordered this back when but wasn't consistent in taking it.  I do remember having a bit more energy for only the first couple of days taking it.  I think I'm going to give it another try, I need some thickness!


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 11, 2015)

I started taking this again this week. I have had no boost in energy and I have not had the stomach issues many have had. Hopefully I will get energy soon b/c I REALLY need it!


----------



## yynot (Jun 12, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I started taking this again this week. I have had no boost in energy and I have not had the stomach issues many have had. Hopefully I will get energy soon b/c I REALLY need it!



This is kind of how it was for me...I had a little energy (more like jitters or focus) the first and maybe second day, but nothing like what I was expecting.


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 12, 2015)

started this again....it used to give me breakouts due to the biotin in it, even tho it contains minimal biotin - 200mcg....drinking loads of water while i take it and downloaded a water app to ensure drink at least 64 oz of water a day....i have had no burst of energy, but it's never given me energy...Decided to use Mineral rich as i do know that i need a hair vitamin to ensure the health of my hair


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 14, 2015)

Does this make anyone else feel nauseous?  I have been taking it on an empty stomach.  I started to take it with food, but i'm still nauseous......


----------



## yynot (Jun 15, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> Does this make anyone else feel nauseous?  I have been taking it on an empty stomach.  I started to take it with food, but i'm still nauseous......



Based on some of the Amazon reviews, it can upset the stomach.  Do you chase it with a full glass of water?  A new version with aloe is available now to help combat the stomach discomfort.  Do you have the original or the one with aloe?


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 16, 2015)

yynot said:


> Based on some of the Amazon reviews, it can upset the stomach.  Do you chase it with a full glass of water?  A new version with aloe is available now to help combat the stomach discomfort.  Do you have the original or the one with aloe?


I have the original. I have tried it mixed with water and chased with water as well. Oh well. I was really hoping this would work for me in the energy and digestive area. Guess I will have to find something else.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 16, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> Does this make anyone else feel nauseous?  I have been taking it on an empty stomach.  I started to take it with food, but i'm still nauseous......


I have the aloe and upset  my stomach sometime.  It went away when I cut the dose in half.


----------



## yynot (Jun 16, 2015)

My new bottle should be arriving today.  I'm only going to be downing this stuff strictly for the hair benefits because I didn't get any extra energy the first round.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 16, 2015)

I am almost out of my first bottle and I will be buying more. I definitely noticed the energy boost with this.


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 17, 2015)

yynot said:


> My new bottle should be arriving today.  I'm only going to be downing this stuff strictly for the hair benefits because I didn't get any extra energy the first round.


Me too.....no bouts of extra energy whatsoever...annoying as i could do with some extra


----------



## Prosperity711 (Jun 17, 2015)

I need to order some too,  where did you order it from?  Do you take the one with Aloe?


----------



## yynot (Jun 17, 2015)

I order from Amazon, but I didn't get the one with Aloe.  I wanted that one, but I wasn't paying attention and ordered the original.


----------

